# Remnants of the Horde-Flight from Aruth



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

Things had gone Horribly Wrong...

Sitting in the brambles of the clearing, surrounded by groaning Goblins and dying Orcs, Midnight Fang snorted her disgust.
These fools had walked right into an Elvish trap, one time-tested by Aruthian legions against foes for centuries.
Had anyone listened to her? No, the fool Zuregath kept his precious Wizards close, but to him she had been but a Pawn. Well, no matter, now he was Dead <or was he? None had seen his body after his fall into the Lake...>, while she was alive for now at least.
Looking about, she could see several others that looked as if they might prove useful in getting out of this situation.
Where to now...

Wekerak petted Frostbite's Fur. The Winter Wolf's pelt was stiff with dried blood. Frostbite had sustained more than a few cuts and at least 3 arrows from the accurssed Elfies. The Wolf grinned as Wekerak applied ungeants from his pack, Frostbite knew that he would heal, only to eat more pointy-eared elves. Even now his gullet was full of Elf, he having taken a chance to consume most of a poor hapless Scout that Wekerak had suprised prior to the battle. Wekerak looks askance at the other Wolk Rider among those huddled in the clearing. Necromancer...Wekerak stayed clear of this one, lest it spill forth some vileness from the Realms of the Dead. Even a Goblin had his limits...

Valrack smiled grimly. Kithcor was nearby, licking blood from a dying Orc, the stupid brute too gone to care. Hex waited at hand, silent as ever, the glow in her eyesockets a dim amber. Things had not gone as planned. Dessus would be greatly displeased. Many of the Brothers of the Shroud had fallen in final Death, of this he was saddened. His Brethren should have the chance to Rise again, to visit the delicious Kiss of Unlife upon the Elves. Perhaps he could return to the site of the battle some day. Oh, the Horde he could raise from such a fine Slaughter. Something close at hand caused the Necromancer to look up. A struggle in the bushes, punctuated by a muffled squeal and the sound of some beast feeding. Ah, the politics of the Horde...

Kurg smiled wickedly, the Goblin had struggled greatly, which only made the meal all the better. A fresh gush of blood into the gnoll's mouth tasted like sweet bliss. crunching an arm, Kurg began his dinner. Things might be falling apart all around him, but who really cared as long as there was food at hand. In the Horde, there was always Food. A disturbance nearby caused Kurg to freeze, ten relax, as it was only one of the brutish Muragar, the Horde's Shock Troopers, an ogre...

Durgo sniffed the air. No Elfs, but much blood, yes, much. Little goblins everywhere, dying and moaning. Eats would be good tonight. Looking to his left, Durgo could see Captain Varn, the Hobgoblin pacing to and fro assessing the situation of the troops. Durgo was Varn's Right Hand,Corporal of the Company, Head-basher. Durgo did as Varn said, cause Varn had got Durgo outta some bad situations, some real bad ones. Like this morning, Elfs all around, a Phalanx of them, pikes stabbing, cutting the Muragar down, stinking cowardly Elves.Durgo wus ready to Die, like Ravarg had only a few minutes before. Ravarg...Durgo's brother had been shot with arrows, endless arrows. Then Varn was there, hewing Elfs with his falchion, with a squad of Hobgoblins and Vukar, the Company 'Pet'. Vukar wuz a Owlbear, almost  big as Durgo. Vukar wuz crazy, tearing Elfs and even a few Hobgoblins. Varn cut right into the ranks, and his Sorcerer hit them with Lightning and Acid. Them Elfs died quick, with Durgo's Maul on one side and Vukars claws and beak on the other. Vukar had died too, Durgo was sad. Durgo had shared meals with Vukar, the owlbear liked his elf raw, just like Durgo, heh heh. A massive movement in the brambles caused Durgo to leap to his feet, and goblins scrambled for cover as something big stepped into the Clearing. A Bloody figure dragging a massive blade...Bargo, his Son...

Bargo saw red, saw red and heard screaming that would not end. He had ran through the forest, hacking elfs as he found them, the retreat was big mess,elfs all around. Zuregath wuz Dead, Bargo kill Elfs.Run and Kill Elfs, that what Bargo did! That his job.
Some of the Elfs looked like orcs, some yelled his name as he kill them. How Elfs know Bargo's name? Probly cause Bargo fierce! He laugh as he kill elfs that look like Orcs and yell his name, pleading no Kill...stupid Elfs. Bargo run through forest, see only Red, Rage in his mind. Only Elf Splitter stayed with him. Elf Splitter talk to him, tell him Kill Elfs!!! Varn tell him Kill Elfs! Even Durgo say that Bargo good at Killing Elfs....
Later, as the rage subsided, Bargo drag himself into the clearing, Orcs and goblins scurrying for cover, so often had Bargo kill them by mistake. His father stood there, a scowl upon his face.  Varn was there too, look at him and shake his head.
Bargo looked down, he holding Orc head, bloody and covered in gore. How that happen? Bargo had killed Elfs, not Orcs.
Oh well, Bargo slumped down, resting for the first time in hours.

Captain Varn had made the decision  to make for the Plains to the North with as many as who would follow.
'Bug-Out' was in one hour.
The Company's Priest had made the rounds, doing what he could, healing alll that looked able to make the trek, though many still had wounds.

OoC: The characters are wounded as follows:
Wekerak 6 HP damage.
Frostbite 6HP damage.
Midnight fang 1 HP damage.
Valrack 11 HP damage.
Hex Unhurt
Kithcor Unhurt
Kurg Unhurt
Durgo Unhurt
Bargo 10 HP 

Let me know what you wish to do, head Northtowards the Border with Myrach, or something else. 
You are currently in the woods, aprox 10-15 miles from the northern edge of the woods-edge.
Scouts have reported a large Elvish force south some 5-8 miles,with something BIG travelling with them.

Forgive my liberty with your characters, though I only posted flavor text.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2003)

Bargo snuffles and huffs in the lull trying to catch his breath, sounding every bit like the monster he is.  He kicks the orc head away, confused as to how he got it but can't help but giggle a little as the little eye sockets lose their eyes as it spins away from him and thuds into a tree.

Bargo meets his father's gaze and abruptly stops, looking down quickly.  _Stupid Bargo!  Shut up, Durgo looking for someone to blame._  His overlong arms shove into the ground propelling him upwards.

"*SHAY MAN!*" he roars.  "You fix elfie holes in Bargo.  Make Bargo itch.  You fix or Bargo make you itch!"

Bargo tries to be intimidating to avoid the laughter and kicking he knows is just waiting for the smell of blood to jump him.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 17, 2003)

Durgo leans against a tree, his great maul in a nearby branch.  He reaches up and pulls it down, then turns to look at Bargo.

"You keep quiet," he says low and flatly, "Shay Man done healing for today.  Ravarg is dead and Durgo no want to hear about Bargo's puny Elfie holes.  We bug out in one hour."  

He wants to grab his ugly son by his pointy ears but remembers that he had ripped them off a few days earlier when the boy didn't hear one of Varn's commands.  How he not hear Varn with them pointy elfie ears?  He isn't sure what else to do so he simply gives the half-elfie a glare that would make a dragon piss.  

The enormous ogre walks over to Varn and stands nearby,  waiting silently for orders.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 17, 2003)

The gray and greasey goblin hobbles his way towards the hobgoblin in charge, Captain Varn, heedless of the blood soaked ground and his equally bloodsoaked robes. One withered claw clutches his ebony cane the other cradles the wound in his side which he ignores for the moment. 

In Myrachian Valrack weezes, "Captain Varn, do you have a map of the area. The cursed elves rapidly approach from the south and we must soon flee if we are to survive." 

A small vampire bat suddenly lands on Valrack's shoulder, clutching his robes to steady itself the tiny creature licks its bloodly jaws, yawns, then climbs down into Valracks robes. Curious eyes can see the tiny bulge of the familiar climb down to the necromancer's wasit then disappear. Meanwhile Valrack contiunes to talk.

"The elves are not stupid and will expect us to go north. I suggest we go west or east and try to out flank them, their forces will be consentrating on the north." Valrack pauses to kick a dying goblin away which is clutching at his robes. "We mayhap find cover in a cave or gully and wait for darkness to fall before making our escape north."


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 17, 2003)

After watching the pathetic rabble that managed to survive thus far, Sellanais quickly reached a decision; though in ordinary circumstances escape would be a matter of simplicity, the scattered remnants of the bloodthirsty horde and the elven hunters who pursued them would complicate matters.  Instead, it would be best to join one of the stronger mobs of deserters and slip away when they were far enough from elven territory to travel alone in safety.

After spying Captain Varn from the safety of her cover, she quickly makes her way over, stalking even in the open with almost unnatural grace.  As others notice an elven soldier walking brazenly in the open, she mentally commands the pin in hair to undo its altering magic, and assumes her natural form and after giving the stench-ridden ogre and half-crippled goblin a cursory glance, addresses Varn in Myrachian.

"You are Captain Varn, yes?  I do not know how much information you've been privy to, but I am known to Zuregath as Midnight Fang, if you recognise the name.  Before this battle began I and a doppelganger named Ferditz were sent to murder General Aeniauth.  We were betrayed, and the man I slew was a mere footman dressed in his armor and displaying his livery.  I managed to escape, and in my flight I have slain my pursuers.  I would travel with your group to return to Myrach for now; there will be greater safety in numbers, and my talents may well keep all of us alive.  If you doubt my loyalties, then I present you a gift."

Sellanais holds up a small cloth bag heavily stained with blood, and turns it upside down.  As ten severed elf ears tumble out of the sack, she smiles wickedly, and her eyes take on a reddish gleam, almost seeming to glow.

"They belonged to my pursuers; I don't think any of them have any need of these any more.  So, what say you?  Shall I join your... merry band?"

Edit:  Out, out, damned typos!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

Captain Varn looked from the disgusting Necromancer, flies buzzing in and out of his face, to the beautifully Fiendish Assassin before him. The grizzled old Hobgoblin shook his head and sighed.Such times were these when he had to associate with such creatures. He almost wished to serve with Aruth's Legions, at least they had discipline...

Addressing Midnight fang  'Yes, your name is known to me, and many are the foes of Myrach that you have put down, if tales be true. You are welcome to travel with us, thought I assure you that our path will be fraught with Death, for us as well as for them.' 
Turning with visible disgust to Dessa Greentongue's Necromancer, Captain Varn signals for his Aide to approach. 
The aide, a burly young hobgoblin, withdrew a scroll from his Pouch and layed it upon the ground, pinning it with rocks.
Varn addressed those around him, these having swelled to a considerable number.
The dotted line is the Myrachian Border, as even the thickest headed of you knows. the solid line is where we were as of this morning at Dawn. Our forces are indicated by the red circles. The Legions are Purple.A Belevonese Army, mostly Dwarves and Stone Giants waits on the Border to the West, their ire aroused by the foolish General Urgh, now dead. Had that fool not been intent upon sacking a Mineholt for personal reasons, we would not also have the Belevonese itching to kill us as well. the Hag-fens to the -W are a gamble, as the Coven of Souls has always been an unruly faction, perhaps they would aid us. I do not know the location of the 12th Legion, they were last seen skirting the Woods West. Perhaps they now wait at the Woods north, to cut off our escape. Several tribes of Wood Elves have joined the Legions, even now advancing on our position.And reports have something BIG travelling with the Wood Elves, an ELementa: One of their accursed Living Trees? Maybe even a  Dragon for all we know. I plan on heading North with haste, perhaps we can make it to the ruins of gurthluk and hide for the night. Then, on to our territory...who knows, maybe a relief army is heading our way even as we speak.I am open to suggestions, but we had better make it quick...'


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

Varn's Map...1 inch equals aprox 5 miles.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 18, 2003)

Durgo listens intently, trying to wrap his mind around Varn's big words and strange talk.  He gets the general idea:  Go North and try beat 12th Legion of Elfies there, or go Northwest and test luck with Hags (Durgo hated hags, always fooling and tricking), or...

The ogre scratches his head...Varn had left something out.  He reaches down with an overly-long, thickly-muscled and armored arm to touch the red dots on the right side of the map.

"Where dem go?  We find Krogaruk and Morvak, maybe some giants dat way?  Maybe dem going North too.  We meet dem and go to Garthink, Cap'n?"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2003)

The quite rancid goblin squats obscenely to peer at the hand drawn map. Using his cane to point he offers his advice. "As you say, the 12 legion is probably heading us off. Only a fool walks into a trap he knows is there. The fens maybe a possibility but the 8th is close to there as well, East the ogre says. Do we know if any forces survive there. If Zurgath fell at Lake Nyssar then the elfs forces there must be strong. I'm not sure that is wise.."


----------



## Orochi (Apr 18, 2003)

As the goblins cries die away in the mangled throat of Kurg's "snack", the gnollish warrior priest hears more of the conversation going on around him. He looks up, his red dyed muzzle further stained with gore as he rips an arm free from the corpse to eat later. He spies the group huddled around the map. Two ogres, a pair of goblins, and hob commander, and something...tasty. He licks his chops, only with an effort stiffling the urge to rend. If she is with the Horde, and still alive, there must be more to her than looks. He approaches, noticing the pile of elf ears laying on the ground at her feet.

He slips in almost unnoticed as one of the goblins speaks.



> As you say, the 12 legion is probably heading us off. Only a fool walks into a trap he knows is there. The fens maybe a possibility but the 8th is close to there as well, East the ogre says. Do we know if any forces survive there. If Zurgath fell at Lake Nyssar then forces there must be strong. I'm not sure that is wise..




Kurg looks down at the map for a moment before commenting in clipped Myrachian, not strained, just abreviated, as though he has no interest beyond basic communication.

"North and west. Behind the 12th and before the 8th. Pick off rear guard and outriders from the fens, where armies can't follow easy.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

Captain Varn sneers at the necromancer 'I said that the intelligence was OLD, you buggerer of Maggot-ridden Corpses. I have little in the way of scouts left, and my Sorcerer was killed in the retreat.' The last word took considerable effort to get out, and one gets the idea that the Captain found the concept distateful at best. Varn stands from where he had been kneeling at the map.
Looking about he yells'Troopers! Fall In!'\ 
Groaning and moaning the Hobgoblins, Goblins and the few orcs present all stand and try their best to present at attention.
Discounting the 3 or 4 dozen too wounded to be moved, the company stands as follows 
<OoC:Minus the PCs'>

45 Hobgoblin Troopers
32 Goblin Skirmishers
11 Orcs <Irregular Fighters>
4 Ogres
Captain Varn
Urfguk, the Company Shaman
Lorg, the Captain's Aide
3 Seargants and 5 Corporals, all Hobgoblins

4 Worg Rider Goblins <scouts>

Varn bellows 
'Who wants to be Tollkeepers?' 
Tollkeeper was a euphamism for those too wounded to travel, who would stay behind in ambush with crossbows, makeshift  oil-bombs and who would trigger traps for the Pursuers.

About half of the Wounded raised hands, most of these Hobgoblins. The other half, mostly Goblins and Orcs, moaned and grumbled silently at being left behind.

Varn smiled and turned to the group assembled where the Map was.

'Durgo, you are in charge of the remaining Muragar, and keep that Son of yours under control. Wekerak, get the last of the Worg-Riders together into something resembling a scout unit.Necromancer,if there is anything that you can do to slow down the Elvish adance, it would be greatly appreciated. You lot there on the ground, don't wanna get left behind eh? Well, it's your lucky day...See, we lost most of our grub in the retreat, and we seem light on meat. You, Gnoll, take a half dozen of the orcs and get to cutting the meat into carryable chunks. And Bargo, help him out. And try not to kill any of the ones that can walk and fight,eh?' Varn turns back to his Sgts and Corporals,discussing the reorganization of the remaining troops, even as the screams of those who had chose not to Tollkeep were silenced by eager and sadistic Orcs wielding axes and cleavers.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2003)

Bargo is sitting on a headless orc's chest smearing blood on Elf Splitter almost reverently.  He doesn't seem to hear anything that is going on, nor care.  His lips move silently as if he were talking to himself or somebody.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2003)

Valrack gunts with no comment at Varn's insults. It is something he is use to and long since learned to ignore...for now. Rising back to his feet, the gnarled goblin makes his way back towards his zombie mount.

Half way there a bloodied claw of a wounded goblin, his legs hacked off at the knees, clutches at Valrack's robes, sqeeking pitiously for mercy in goblin. Valrack pauses a moment to reach down and caress the wounded goblin's forehead, whispering some words in return. Suddenly the goblin stiffens and then begins to wail, his scream rising in pitch until it can no longer be heard _(casts vampiric touch)_. It then colapses dead, transforming into ash that mingles with the blood soaked ground.

The stooped form of the necromancer stands a little taller now, no longer clutching his wounded side. Valrack reaches the deathly still worg, Hex, and clambers into the saddle. he reaches down to his waist and pulls something from his pocket. Holding it up to his hooded face he whispers instructions to Kithcor then releases the tiny mammal into the air to scout the area ahead.  

"There is nothing to be done now Captain other then to flee with haste. If we should encounter any foes, I have a few spells left that may assist us. I will need time to rest and study before being fully prepared again though."

Valrack will quietly wait for the band to move out taking a spot in the marching order near to Captain Varn


----------



## Velenne (Apr 18, 2003)

Durgo dutifully listens to the remainder of Varn's orders after he has turned to command the smaller leaders.  Once that's done, he screams out in Giant for his comrades,

"Muragar come to Durgo!" he grabs up his babbling son by the armpit and sticks a thick finger in the boy's face, saying quiety, "Varn say you keep Elfee Voices quiet or him finish with head what me started with ears."  

He rubs the top of his son's head in an extremely rare show of pride that surprised even him.  Bargo was bigger than three ogres combined, but that was because he was still son of Durgo.  Stupid elfee blood made Bargo crazy, though.  How was Durgo to know that elfee woman could carry seed as strong as his?  It made him wonder how much bigger his other sons could have been if it wasn't for the elfies.  Always taunting him, them elfies were!  And always shooting with arrows!  And always making him's life harder!  *AND KILLING RAVARG!*

Durgo's face suddently turns down in anger and he white-knuckles Bargo across the face.  He raises his hand again, but stops when he hears his Muragar approaching.  Turning, he addresses them in Giant, face calm again,

"Muragar stay with Captain, but not too close!   Stay to rear and watch for elfies.  Eat while walking.  We go!"


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2003)

Bargo gets dragged to his feet and looks up to see his father, instinctively he flinches as getting manhandled by him is never a good thing.  When he reaches for his head, Bargo tries to jerk back, but then he whispers and rubs the top of his head like he was Clan.

Or a real son.

But for only a second, as anger over takes him, his black eyes become intense with hatred, and the Durgo Bargo knows is back.  "W-what Bargo do---?"  Bargo is cut off by a point-blank sucker punch into his already ruined face that sends him to the ground, blood pouring from his rebroken nose.

Right as the rest of the Muragar come up to see him humiliated once more.

"*REEEEAAAAAARRRGH!*"  He roars as both fists clenched together he hammers down on the ground with all his might.  The earth shakes under the massive blow.

He gets up, face mangled, blood-covered, with his hair all mud and blood spattered in his face and snarls at the Muragar and his father.  Daring any of them to say anything with his eyes.

OOC: Taking 10 on Intimidate for a check of 20, changing the behavior of creatures with 10 HD or less.

Staring them down he turn his back on them, waiting to hear whatever it is that needs killing, but refusing to let them see his face.

_STUPID BARGO.  Bargo know only Elf Splitter care about Bargo.  Elf Splitter and Bargo.  Me show them.  Bargo cut him way through EVERYTHING and show them Bargo is true son of Durgo.  Bargo is the strongest there is!!_


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

The Blow lands on poor Bargo's face <5 points of damage, see OoC thread regarding changes to Bargo>.
The damage was minimal compared to some beatings he had suffered, but the hummiliation was what really stung.

Roaring, Bargo's eyes gleaming Murder, the other ogres fall back, scared for their hides. Bargo had killed more than a few of his tribesfolk, they say, and these Muragar had seen one of their own beheaded by Elf Splitter not 2 days ago.

Valreck , having drained the pitiful Goblin, feels revitalized 
OoC: You gain 12 HP for the next hour, as per VT.

'Bargo!' 
captain Varn walked right up to the ruined face of the half-Ogre.
'Bargo, I need you to keep it together, Muragar. We have to get out of here, the Enemy is close. Now get to cutting the food up for the trail, eat one as you work, if that makes you feel better, but do it NOW.' 

OoC:Intimidate Check of 35, Bargo's will save doesn't quite make it <even with a bonus based on his confused state>, causing him to get to the duty at hand. 

IC: Bargo steps back, Captain Varn had _Spoken_ , if only Bargo had that Voice, Ogres follow Him, not Durgo. Besides, Captain Varn said he could eat as he worked, and their was a wounded Orc that had sneered at him last week, a tasty looking Orc...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2003)

At first Bargo isn't hungry.  He is fuming, and as such his monstrous weapon pulverizes the corpses he chops up as much as it slices them.  Bargo's own blood is quickly hidden by the clotted blood and spattered gore of his victims.  Grabbing up a haunch he bites into it, calming down as he continues after the others.  

Bargo looks around at the mess before he strides over to a group of straggling gobbies.  He picks up a few of them and hurls them into the carnage, telling them to pick them up and bring them along if they want to stay out of the cook pots come nightfall.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 18, 2003)

As the others split off after the impromptu meeting, Sellanais remains still for a moment, then addresses the Captain again when the opportunity presents itself.

"You said you have lost the majority of your scouts.  Though I prefer more... urban territory, I am quite capable of filling such a role.  Wekerak and his worg riders may indeed have greater range and speed, but they will not be able to cover every direction at once.  I will keep just behind the force; if I encounter any of the legions' scouts, I may be able to... extract more information than our worg riders can discover on their own."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

Captain Varn nods 'I saw your gift for illusion. Your help is much aoppreciated, and, should I get back to Myrach with my charge, you will be greatly rewarded for your aid.' 

OoC:Sense Motive for MF reveals that varn was inferring something by 'my charge'. what did the good captain mean?


----------



## Orochi (Apr 18, 2003)

While the ogre's fought and pummeled, Kurg quickly took command of the cleaver and axe weilding orcs and directed them in what to look for in "provisions".

"Orcs first. More meat than goblins. Two man teams, in case snack decides to fight back."

To emphasize his point, he walked quickly over to a severely wounded orc. The orc attempted to raise his weapon to defend himself, but Kurg's flail smashed into his skull before he could do anything more. Kurg wiped the brain tissue and fluid from his weapon with a piece of the orc's clothing as one of the orcs under his command began to butcher the carcass.

This continues as Bargo finally pulls himself together enough to join in. Kurg watches as the ogre's massive blade makes a red ruin of the goblin he was working on. The sheer power of the blows curbs Kurg's natural urge to demand the ogre do his job properly. Instead, he walks to a somewhat wounded orc, one who seems like he can still walk, and pulls him roughly to his feet.

"Go, tell ogre slaughter orcs first, and save more meat! Do that,  not get eaten."

The orc looks at the massive earless creature currently tossing goblins around violently and blanches. Before he can refuse, Kurg shoves him roughly forward, shaking his flail at him menacingly when he looks back.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 18, 2003)

Sellanais immediately becomes slightly suspicious, but decides to say nothing, instead shooting Varn a fanged "I know exactly what you're talking about" smile (bluff check?).  She then turns away and heads out of the clearing and back into the safety of cover, using her hat of disguise and armor to take on the appearance of an elven legionairre as she stalks away.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 21, 2003)

OoC: I'm still waiting to hear from Capellan...after I do, we can move on.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 21, 2003)

OoC: sorry for the delay in responding - I went on a short trip out of the country and forgot to post warnings in any of the games in which I play.  My apologies.


IC:
Wekerak grins and lopes over to the remaining worg riders, kicking the goblins to their feet,

"You 'eard the Cap'n." he snarls with a wicked grin of filed-down teeth. "Get yer arses on those beasts and fan out ahead o' the line o' march.  You two t' the left.  You two t' the right.  I'll take the front.  I catch any o' you runts slackin' and I'll dice you faster 'n you can think."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2003)

OoC:No problem Capellan

IC: 
Formed into units resembling a modicum of Discipline, the remnants move out in groups as follows:

Captain Varn and Lorg,his Aide + Urfguk the Shaman.
 9 Hobgoblin Squads +1 Corporal X5 
2 Goblins Squads of 16 + 1 Hobgoblin Sgt.
1 Squad of 11 Orcs Irregulars +1 Hobgoblin Sgt.
4 Ogre Muragar led by Durgo, with Bargo as well.
Wekerak and 4 Worg Riders forward as scouts.
Valreck,Midnight Fang and Kurg may move with whomever they wish 
OoC:Let me know if they are with a particular group.

Varn tells Wekerak to get his boys moving North by Northwest, as the group will try to beat the 12th to the Fens, altering their course as needed should they meet any Hostiles.

A Note of the Horde
Each Hobgoblin is armed with a falchion and a spiked steel shield.
As well, a light crossbow and several daggers round out their armaments. The Hobgoblins wear chain shirts, while the corporals and sgts wear breastplates.

The Orc Irregulars wear chain shirts and wield Great Axes, and mos have either a short sword or a hand axe as well. The Orcs carry several javalins each.

The Goblins wear leather armor, small steel shields and carry short swords,daggers and short bows.

The Muragar, as Elite Ogres, wear half-plate adorned with the Red Dragon symbol of Zuregath< as indeed do all of the shields of Zuregath's Army>.The Muragar carry enormous Mauls and greatswords are strapped upon their backs. each Muragar also carries seevral 'knives' for throwing, these equivalent to short swords.

The Worg Riders are armored in chain shirts, and each bears a small steel shield,short sword, short  bow and a spear.

The Worg riders move out in front, Varn's group and the Hobgoblins Squads move out next, followed by the Muragar.
The Orcs are deployed to the left lank, 1 Goblin Squad to the right, while the last goblin squad forms a rearguard.

The Worg Riders are perhaps 20-50 yards ahead of the other groups, with the bulk of the forces seperated by 5-10 tards each.

OoC:I will post a longer entry in a few hours, I need to get at an annoying chore away from home.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

Map of the layout/marching order of the troops.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

1 is Wekerak and the Worg Riders, with Wekerak in the center.
2 is Captain Varn, his Aide, the Shaman, Valreck,Kurg and Midnight Fang
OoC: If you do not want your PC with this group, let me know where they are and I will edit
3 is Hobgoblin Squad 1
4 is Hobgoblin Squad 2
5 is Hobgoblin Squad 3
6 is Hobgoblin Squad 4
7 is the Muragar Ogres with Durgo and Bargo
8 is the Orcs
9 is Goblig Squad 1
10 is Goblin Squad 2


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

Better Map...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

Minutes after the Band sets off, the sound of screams and the baying of hounds can be heard behind you.
It would seem that the Elves have found your 'Tollkeeper' rearguard.
The sounds end all too quick, although you are sure that the volunteers took out at least a few of the accursed Elves.

twenty minutes of hard running later, the sounds of pursuit have receded, at least for now.
Ahead, where the forest opens up a bit, the Worg riders see a clearing. The Rider farthest right <in front of #5> stands in his saddle and yells 'Ambush!'  as arrows fly from the woods thck as summer mosquitos.
That rider is taken down in a hail of arrows, along with his Worg.
The Leftmost Worg Rider and his mount also goes down, feathered by arrows.

All around you the Forest erupts with movement.
The Orcs snarl and charge something on the left, hurling javalins as they go. the Hobgoblin Squads <3 and 4> back towards Captain Varn's position,swords out.The other two Hobgoblin Squads ready their bows, moving back slightly towards the center.
The Goblins at the rear cry out as they are feathered with arrows, more than half of their number going down.
The attackers seem to be coming at you from the  Northwest,West and South.

Bargo notices nothing, but Durgo hears something really BIG moving fast from behind you, and he can see that something large is coming through the forest from your rear.The sound of breaking saplings and the shifting of the canopy are the tell-tale signs that he recognizes.


Midnight fang has a full action on the suprise round, she sees camoflouge elves advancing at the Orcs to her flank, perhaps 60' away. She has line of sight, though the orcs are charging the Elves. There are at least 20 of them.

Valreck sees elves ahead of the band, hiding in cover, behind trees, boulders etc...There are at least a dozen, probably twice that number.

Wekerak knows that there are archers ahead, though he can't mae out their positions.

Kurg sees the Elves that Midnight fang saw as well.He has LoS to at least 1 or 2 if he wishes some spell.

Suprise Round:
Midnight Fang: Full Action
Kurg ,Durgo and Valreck : Partial Actions.
Neither Bargo nor Wekerak can yet see a foe, and are thus suprised by the situation.
The Ambushers have already acted on their suprise round.

Post Suprise actions, then I shall roll initiative and we can get the slaughter under way.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2003)

Bargo pants, mouth open, as the remnants of the Horde pause to catch their breath.  He begins to mutter a curse when he feels some kind of bee sting and sees Durgo perk up and look around.  _What Bargo do now?_

Bargo rolls his eyes and spits on the ground waiting to see what he'll get punished for this time.

And then the carnage begins...


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 23, 2003)

Valrack grabs ahold of his stolen _Drow House Insignia_ once belonging to his former master and hisses a command word in the drowish tongue, summoning a _shield_ of force between him and the hidden elves. 

"We are surrounded Captain, if you wish to make a run for it I have a spell that may help us to break through."


----------



## Velenne (Apr 23, 2003)

Durgo squints at the treeline as the recollection hits him of what their pursuers had with them: something *big*.  _Yup, dat  big enough,_ he thinks as trees topple to the left and right.

"MURAGAR!  GIKOTA APO GOLGATHA!" He orders in Giant for his few remaining comrades to follow him.  He then turns across the formation and yells at the orc commander, "FOLLOW CHARGE, PROTECT MURAGAR FLANK! KILL ELFIES!"  

The fearsome ogre, golden-scaled armor still spattered in gore, hefts his enormous steel maul toward the South, draws a deep breath, and bellows at the top of his lungs.  

*"MURAGAR, CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE!!"* 

Durgo leads the charge, oak-thick legs shaking the ground with each stride.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 23, 2003)

Kurg spies a handful of elves, most staying just out of his direct line of vision, a couple too careless or confident to avoid detection. His first thought is to call down Yeenoghu's fury on the fools, choking them in a cloud of wrath. But his instincts quickly come to heel as tactical reality sets in. The withered goblin may very well be right about the elves wanting to surround them, at least as much as they can. He refocuses his energies, calling out to Yeenoghu in a series of low, guttural barks and whistles. He feels the fur on his neck rise as the demon god answers his prayer and a wave of intangible force projects from him in a rough _Magic Circle Against Good_ around the command group.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 23, 2003)

Clearly seeing the ambushing elves, Sellanais allows her hatred to well up, focusing it into a cold, black cloud of pure evil from within their ranks (using _Unholy Blight_ special ability) as she quickly moves to try and take cover within the charging unit of orcs.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

Midnight Fang invokes her _Unholy Blight_, Screams and retching accompanythe blackish cloud that erupts within the ranks of the charging ELves, dropping nearly a dozen of them, most dead, but a few rolling on the ground, sorely wounded and severly hurt <OoC:Nice Spell>.

Kurg calls down Yeenoghu's Pestilent Aid, casting 
_Protection from Good_ upon the command group <OoC:The above mentioned + Midnight Fang. The COmmand Group now has the following protections:+2 Deflection Bonus to AC, +2 to saves.

Valrack casts his shield, whispering his advice to Captain Varn.
The Captain takes a brief moment to snarl back at the Necromancer 
'I do not leave my Own, Wizard...' before raising his crossbow and firing at the hidden archers. A muffled yell sounds back, and then Varn draws his falchion and prepares for the inevitable battle.

Durgo yells his Charge and starts towards the _BIG_ Thing, 2 of the Muragar following, while the others look as confused as Bargo. One slaps Bargo on the Back hard (no damage), yelling, 'C'mon Bargo, Elfies ta Kill!' . This was Vragu, one of the few Muragar that had shown anything resembling friendship to the Half-Ogre. Though Durgo and the others are farther ahead, theother Ogres lope off, Mauls and greatswords at the ready.

Initiative

Midnight fang:Natural 20, 26 total
Durgo:Natural 20, 20 total.
Valrack:18
Wekerak:17
Kurg:6
Bargo: 2 <ack!>

OoC:I haven't posted the Horde initiatives, or the Elves, I think it's more fun this way in the beginning of a conflict.They will become obvious after an action.

ROUND ONE
OoC:Midnight Fang is up, she is behind the Orcs by 20' or so and there are still a dozen or so elves charging in the group that she Blighted.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 24, 2003)

Durgo charges forward toward the tumbling trees, knocking over a few on his way, great maul in both hands over one shoulder ready to strike.  Blood surges through his aching limbs as the battle fury fills him and the pain simply drops away into nothingness.  Heedless of anyone following him, Durgo relishes in the simple idea that if he dies, he dies with Elfie blood in his mouth... and that's the best way to go.


OOC: Full PA + RA + Charge Attack: +14 (2d6+49) (AC drops to 17)


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 24, 2003)

Midnight Fang continues her advance behind the orc unit, her pulse racing as she watches the misery she just wrought.  As she draws closer, she uses her hat of disguise's _alter self_ ability to take the appearance of an orc (OOC: my intent here is to blend in with the unit when we get into melee, and not be easily picked out of the bunch as being the real threat).


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

OoC:Gotcha MF shifts to an Orc and consolidates her position with that of the Orcs.

I'll handle Durgo,Bargo and the Muragar as a seperate Combat, btw, as they are currently charging off back away from the group.

Valrack and Wekerak are up...


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

Valrack sneers at Captain Varn's remarks as he charges the hidden elves ahead. "Very well Captain, It's your death I'll leave you to it." hisses Valrack as he watches Captain Varn trade blows with a elven swordsman. 

He takes a moment to scan the battlefield to see where his best chances for survival lie. He also reaches out with his mind to his familiar and calls Kithcor to return to him. Then grasping his drow amulet whispers another command word and rises off (_levitate_) Hex's back into the trees above. "Go Hex, entertain yourself but stay nearby." The undead worgs glowing eyes wink and her rotting tongue pants in a parody of life as she bounds off into the forest to slay elves. 

Once in the trees Valrack verifies he is alone in the tree tops before hunkering down to hide (_Hide +8_)amoung the foliage and observe the battle. Looking for an opportunity to cause the most devastation with his few remaining spells.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

Valrack rises above the sonn-to-be-carnage <as Legionarres rush the Hobgoblin lines>,  a number of arrows streaking his way <2 hits for 6 and 1 point respectively, 7HP total>.
Next round, valrack will be in the canopy, and hopefully clear...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

*ENCOUNTER TWO-THE MURAGAR*

OoC: This fight is actually several rounds in the future, as the Ogres rushed off to encounter something else...providing that they survive, they will hopefully regroup.

IC:
Durgo rushes through the woods, a few Legionarres swinging at him <misses>, though he does get the chance to splat one
<OoC, an AoOp on the elf, crit,68 points of damage...he had 20HP>, the elf lifted clean off his feet and flung 20 feet in the air.
These were not Durgo's targets, however...
The Muragar catch up with their leader, Mauls and Greatswords in had, Howls and Roars in their throats. Bargo frothing at the Death that would soon be his to deal.

Breaking into a small clear area, a stream cascading down rocks, thought the birds in the trees have stopped their songs.
A cool mist hangs over the stream,though it is mid of spring, and the faint smell of rain hits the nostrils of the Muragar.

One of the Muragar blows his Warhorn, a resounding  _BAROOOOMMM!_ , causing Durgo to snarl at him in agitation.
The broken trees stop some 50' away, as if whatever broke them moved into this glade and disappeared...

Durgo heas a deep _Hiss_  and looks around, as one of the Ogres points ahead and to the left and yells 'I see sumthin, I see...'  A blast of frigid Ice hits Durgo's band, covering them with sleet.
<OoC: Durgo made his save, Bargo was SO CLOSE...  Durgo takes 26HP/ Bargo and the Muragar take 52HP>.

Durgo and Bargo gasp at the frigid air and frost, snarling their rage. The Fearsome Muragar, pride of Zuregath's Horde, stand frozen in place, frost covered and quite Dead...

Before Durgo and Bargo stands <50' away> a massive Draconian Form, a great Silver Dragon, grinning and hissing a low laugh.

'I do think it's time to Play, little Ogres...' are it's only words before it begins some Dread Incantation...


Initiative

Durgo 10
Bargo 5
Dragon 3 <D'oh!>
<And yu guys had better mess him up, cause he is rather nasty...>


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

OoC:Waiting on Wekerak's Action


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2003)

OOC: Curse your dice!    You realize that was 70% of Bargo's hitpoints or more?  Did he make the spot check to recognize Durgo as an ally?  Did he make the save vs. massive damage?  Will save against dragon fear?  

Bargo can't see corpses.  Bargo can't see Durgo.  Bargo sees red.  Bargo sees two creatures, one big, the other bigger, and as he roars, earth pounding beneath him, Elf Splitter chanting blasphemies in his ears, Bargo goes to make the big red into lots of little reds.

In a wordless howl he charges in, heaving a sword big enough to hew the dragons head off in a massive arc that sparks as it slams into the silver wyrm.

Standard Action: Haste from Boots (AC 27).  Extra Partial Action: Partial charge (+24 melee, 4d8+21 [12-20/x2]).  Current HP: 40; 74-52+18 (from rage for being hit for more than 20 pts).


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

OoC:
It's not MY fault that you guys put EVERYTHING into STR, a few CON points do Wonders for your HP, you know. You are justlucky that I rolled low on the BW D8s...  
This won't affect Durgo much, well, maybe...

IC:Bargo runs forward, slamming _something_ for a solid hit
<37 points of damage>.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC: @#$%! Helps if I remember to subscribe!!


I charge toward the elven lines, giving the archers a blast of Frostbite's icy breath.  I then plough in right on the tail of that, trying to cut down anyone left standing.  The objective is to punch a hole through the enemy position.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 25, 2003)

Clearing his face of icicles, Durgo roars defiantly at the wyrm.  Him and Ravarg had killed a wyrm once with their father's help.  But there were no other Gulgathan here.  Just him and Burgo now.  _ORCS WERE SUPPOSED TO COVER SIDES!  WHERE ARE DEM ORCS!?_

No Ravarg.  No Muragar.  No orcs.  No hope.  Only crazy Bargo (who at least wasn't killing orcs this time) and him left to kill a big wyrm by themselves.  He could run, but then Bargo would fight alone.  Crazy as he was, even Bargo deserved better than to die alone.  Besides, he couldn't live knowing that he had run and Bargo had died fighting.

Durgo had not wanted to die here.  Did not want the last of the Muragar to die here -the last of the Gulgathan.  He had hoped to scare off the elfies with a charge -make them think twice about chasing the Horde.  But he was resolved now.

Hefting his greatmaul and easily smashing free of his ice prison with a single stride forward, Durgo breaks into a dead run directly at the silver wyrm.  Summoning the last vestiges of his strength, he aims for the creature's skull, ready to kill it or die trying.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2003)

OoC: Well, I was hoping for which attack you wanted to use for Durgo, but I think Durgo would go all out and try and kill the Dragon as soon as possible, so I'm opting for Rage,PA..
Now for the roll, PREFACED with a ODIN'S BALLS!!! Exclaimation.

IC: Durgo charges, the rage in his Blood boiling at the audacity of this Dragon.'Paly' indeed. Striding across the small glade and bringing his hammer up and into the Jaw of the Great Silver Wyrm, Durgo hits with incredible force...

<OoCay attention kiddies, roll:20,crit confirmed, damage: 6D6+147.. 162 points of damage.>

The Dragon reels, skewered through with Bargo's sword and it's skull smashed by Durgo's Maul and reels up and away, falling with an audible *Crash* that resounds throughout the forest, DEAD.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: ENCOUNTER TWO-THE MURAGAR*



			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *'I do think it's time to Play, little Ogres...' are it's only words before it begins some Dread Incantation...
> 
> <And yu guys had better mess him up, cause he is rather nasty...> *




*"PLAAAY!?  RRRRRAAAAARGH!!  YOU LIKE THIS PLAY!!!"*

As the creature's body thunders into the ground, Bargo wrenches Elf Splitter free with a spray of blood and then squats down next to it.  His corded muscles bulge and seemingly grow visibly as he squats down digs his massive hands under the dragon actually lifting its gigantic form onto his back and shoulders.

*"ELLLFFFIES!!  WE EATS YOUR HEARTS!!!"* Bargo roars, his eyes almost glowing red with the amount of blood, adrenaline, and magick coursing through him.

OOC: Bargo can lift up to 11,200 pounds right now unassisted.  If that's enough, he'll raise the dragon up in the middle the of clearing so any eyes that are watching can see it and tremble.  If it's only enough to lift it's forebody, he'll hoist the thing up on his shoulders and drag it forward just to show he can, again reveling in the sheer terror the sight must cause.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

OoC: The Dragon weighs quite a bit more than that....
I'll move back to this sub-thread after I see a few more posts in the other one <Tomorrow >
You COULD lop off the head with a good enough swing,that should do for a big Intimidation bonus...

BACK AT TYHE MAIN BATTLE

IC: Wekerak urges Frostbite forward towards where the Elven Archers wait, the Winter wolf Blasting them with it's breath...
the one left gasping for breath only has a moment to lament his misfortune, as Wekerak's spear punches a hole through his chest, killing him.
Wekerak plows onward, though he sees shadowy forms among the trees all around him <maybe a dozen or so in the immediate area>.
<OoC:2 Hit, one dies, the ther takes 9 HP, then is skewered by Wekerak's Spear, and dies>.The other two Worg Riders move forward as well,one killing an Elf foolish enough to show himself.

The Hobgoblins rally now, their situation desperate, their numbers dwindling. Arrows pour out of the two squads, striking tree, boulder, and elf alike. Arrows pour in to their ranks as well, dropping them, though their armor is strong, their shields held high.

<The Hobgoblin archers killed a dozen or so elves, the elves return fire taking out  8 or 10 Hobgoblins>.

The Orcs slam into the Elvish Line,dropping some half dozen Legionarres, while the Elves kill nearly half of the Orcs.
<11 dead Elves to 5 dead orcs>.

Captain Varn nods, his Aide sounds his Bugle, and the massed Hobgoblins move forward, pushing to wards the Elven line <S-W>.

The Goblins on the right flank fire into the woods that Varn's Unit heads towards, though if any elves are hit, they make no sounds audible above the bugle and yells of those fighting already.


OoC:Map to follow.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 26, 2003)

Durgo reels himself from the impact.  Arms and shoulders trembling, he musters enough power to heft his greatmaul high into the air and scream a bloodcurdling cry a of victory at the top of his lungs.  

*"WE ARE MURAGAR! WYRMSLAYERS!  NO ELFIES CAN SURVIVE!"*

The ogre crouches down next to his struggling bastard son and puts a shoulder of his own beneath the dragon, assisting in the hoisting.  He uses his thick forehead to point northeast -toward the rear of the elfies attacking the orcs- and starts moving.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 26, 2003)

With the orc mob now in melee with the elves, Sellanais will attempt to get into a flanking position to make a sneak attack with her dart of wounding if possible, using her tumbling skill if necessary (not to mention making a damned odd sight at that; hopping tree orcs?).


----------



## Capellan (Apr 26, 2003)

*Round 2 Action*

Smiling with joy as his spear punches through the elf's chest - good eating, there - Wekerak spurs Frostbite on, barking an order as he does so,

"Punch through!  Stop fer nothin'!  When I gi' the word, we wheel 'n charge!"

OOC: Wekerak's plan is to hook round the back of the elven lines and attack the archers who are firing on the hobgoblins.  The hobs may be arrogant, but they're our best, most disciplined fighters.  That means they get to stay alive a little longer


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

End of Round One
OoC:I still need an action from Krug, though he said he was unable to post until tonight

ROUND TWO

_Clearing,Durgo&Bargo_ 

Throwing his shoulder into it, Durgo lifts underneath the Dragon, with Bargo lifting on the other side.
The Immense bulk comes off the ground, powered by the insanely strong Ogres muscles and sheer will.

"WE ARE MURAGAR! WYRMSLAYERS! NO ELFIES CAN SURVIVE!"

The Elves, notthe hardened anmd disciplined Authian Legion, but the softer Wood Elves, break and flee, running from the sight of the dead Dragon.
Durgo feels the Dragon's weight get considerably heavier as Bargo drops his end and roars, moving to follow the fleeing Elves...

OoC:See the OoC thread as to Bargo's Rage and failed '1' save. Actions Velenne? Bargo is only 10' away at this point.

_Main Battle_ 

Midnight fang:Natural 20, 26 total
Valrack:18 Hides <Nat '20' for the roll...>
Wekerak:17
OoC:As his post above.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

ROUND TWO
OoC:There are sounds of more elves to the West, a large force
<Midnight fand estimates in the hundreds>.
A group of Elves has emerged from the East, though only Valrack and the Goblins on that flank has noticed them as of yet.
1 Square =5 feet. I have circled the PCs, Valrack in a tree in the center, Kurg at the rear of varn's group, MF with the orcs on the right flank. Varn's group is the circled star.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks for the map!  It really helps.

Wekerak's plan remains unchanged: since it looks like we are clear at the moment, he'll lead a sharp left wheel, and sweep back to hit the northern line of elves on the western end of their position.  Cavalry hitting archers on the flank should = panic, which might open an escape route


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

OoC:There's a whole 3 of you remaining...hehe@Calvary, but Carry On!


----------



## Capellan (Apr 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:There's a whole 3 of you remaining...hehe@Calvary, but Carry On!  *




Yeah, but we have the strength of ten, because our cause is just.  Or something


----------



## Velenne (Apr 27, 2003)

Durgo smiles in spite of his shivering arms and ice-caked hair. The sight of fleeing elves always made him happy...and hungry  He drops the dragon at the same time as Bargo.

Upon seeing his wayward bastard going off by himself, the ogre tries to redirect Bargo's aggression on an enemy that's still fighting.

"BARGO!!  KILL DEM ODER ELFIES!"  He bellows, directing the half-ogre's shoulders from behind so that he faces the southern platoon of elves which are about to lay waste to idle goblins.  

OOC: Delay until after Bargo, then Charge the most southwestern elves  (Full PA + Charge Attack: +14 (2d6+41) (AC drops to 25), Great Cleaving all the way.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 27, 2003)

Bargo does as he's told if he can hear it, if all he hears is Elf Splitter singing still, he'll just start splitting elves.

OOC: Charge a clump of elves with the extra partial action at +24 for 4d8+21, then full attack action his friends at +22/+17 for 4d8+28.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 28, 2003)

OOC: Okay, I'll give you an action, and I'll try to keep it from interfereing with round 2 events.

As Captain Varn's horn rings our dully into the sky, Kurg moves forward with the mass of troops, locking his gaze on the elves facing them across the plain. He raises his flail, a howling chant rising in his throat as he gestures it viciously towards the gleaming ranks of warriors before the hobgoblins, designating them as targets for Yeenoghu's wrath. Tendrils of cloying black mist circle around the head of the flail, only to rush towards the elves as the chant reaches its howling crescendo, striking the Elves for the second time today with an _Unholy Blight_.

OOC: Duh, I cast Unholy Blight against the elves in front of the hobgoblins.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2003)

"_Glade to the South...Durgo and Bargo_ 

Bargo frothes at the Mouth, preparing to charge the fleeing Wood Elves, hoping to catch one, just one of them for a delicious treat
<Bargo hadn't had Elf since...all the way back to yesterday!>

Durgo, being marginally more intellgent regarding _Orders_ , Grabs Bargo by the shoulders, spinning him (though Bargo nearly breaks free>,and points him back towards the Main Battle.
Snarling and Howling, Bargo runs off, Durgo a close second.
In the clearing, birds once more tenatively begin to chirp, while dark red Blood pours from an Ancient Drake, coloring the stream crimson...


_Main Battle_ 

_Retro, Round One_ 

Kurg intones Words spoken only in hushed whispers, Demonic phrases to a Mad God, hitting the ELves hard with his
_Unholy Blight_ Screams, and the hissing of the cooking, dying Elves fills the air, the smell of their flesh mingling with that of ruptured torsos and released bowels.



<< 8 Targets, 5 dead, 3 reeling on the ground>>

_Round Two, continued_ 
Midnight Fang tumbles, coming up behind one of the Elves, his blind side and attention on one of the other Orcs provinghis Undoing. Slipping her blade beneath his Breastplate, the Half-Fiend experiences Diabolic ecstacy as she hears him whisper some Elven Trollop's name as he dies, a tear in his eye.

Wekerak and the two remaining Worg Riders wheel and attack the Elves frm behind, slamming them from behind, their cover against Varn's approaching troops useless.

Varlack finds a safe haven in the Trees, though a few arrows 
*_thhp_ * past him, missing him.
Below, the Band moves out, attempting to punch a hole through the Elvish attacks to the North-West.

Varn's Hobgoblins hit the elves, though arrows drop near 10 of them in their tracks.The Captain tears insanely into the Elves, dropping two of their number, his Aide impaling an Elf on his long Spear, the blood splattering the Company Standard.
The Shaman intones in Maglibuyet's Name, 
The Hobgoblins wielding bows drop an equal number of Troopers, setting up cover fire for Varn's group.

To the left, the Orcs and Aruthian Legion trade blows, though the Legion seem to e having the better of it.

<< 4 more dead Orcs, 4 dead Elves>>

The Goblins to the East fire upon the newly arrived Elves, dropping 5 or 6, before the Elves slam into their position.
The Goblins are decimated, nearly three quarters of them slain.
<<5 dead Elves to 11 dead Goblins>>

Midnight Fang feels an intense agony and is thrown sideways as a bolt of Lightning smacks into her.
Clearing her head, she sees an Elf dressed Burgandy, a long Grey cloak billowing behind him: A Grey Walker, one of the Legion's Wizards. The Elf stands some 40 feet away, standing between two trees, though there is a path to him, should she desire to settle the score. The Elf smiles as he says quite audibly 
'I  _See_ what you are, Fiend...' 

From the East comes a long and loud note from a Warhorn, followed by the baying of Hounds...

To the rear, the second Goblin group fires at the Elves coming from the South. This squad fares better, as the Elves had been hit by Durgo and Bargo in their earlier charge through their ranks, and there were fewer of them.
The Goblins manage to kill some 9 or 10 Elves before being Charged themselves.

<<10 dead Elves of a group of 20, 4 dead Goblins>>


OoC:Kurg is up again...

New Map to come


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 28, 2003)

Valrack eyes drift toward the east and the foes there slaughtering his fellow goblins. He is more concerned with the cursed elves approaching further east. Shrugging, Valrack sends a streaking spark towards the elves and goblins fighting to the east, engulfing them all in a ball of fire that turns the surrounding forest into a wall of flames. _(Valrack casts fireball positioned to engulf as many elves as possible without regard of the remaining goblins)_. Following his masters mental commands Kithcor returns to Valrack's side and in images more then words communicates the elven positions to his master mentally.

Meanwhile...

Hex's nose detects the smell of ozone. Knowing the after effects of a lighting bolt when she smells it Hex follows her nose towards the wizard. Moving swiftly and silently from behind Hex attacks the elf wizard attempting to hamstring him and then devours his flesh. _(Hex circles around from the north and attacks the wizard from behind attempting a trip attack)_


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 28, 2003)

At the wizard's taunting, Sellanais begins to weigh all her options immediately; the orcs she charged with have almost entirely fallen, the enemy has more reinforcements coming, and this impetuous fool would dare to challenge her?  _He is either incredibly rash or he has some sort of trap lying in waiting_, she thinks to herself.

Then she notices the decaying worg sneaking up, and smiles.  _There's time at least for a single strike._

Midnight Fang begins to walk towards the Grey Walker, licking the blood off her blade as she does.  As she struts towards him, savoring the taste of her fallen kin, she calls out to the wizard, sounding surprisingly sincere...

"I am impressed.  Not many can see the beauty lying beneath my cruel facade.  I... feel a tug on my very heart, cousin.  Do you not feel it as well?"

(OOC:  Trying to bluff the wizard and keep his attention to improve Hex's chances of sneaking up and getting in a good solid hit.)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 29, 2003)

_End of Round Two_ 


<Retro>

Urfgak the Shaman casts his Flamestrike, blowing a hole through the Elven ranks, near a dozenElves blasted dead.

Kurg  swings his deadly Flail, crushing the head of a hapless Legionarre, taking the opportunity to bite off a few tasty fingers as the Elf goes down.

_Round Three, Main Battle_ 

Valrack's Fireball erupts in the midst of the fighting Goblins and Elves, consuming all but one of the Goblins and some 20 elves or so.

The Grey Walker, sneering at the approaching Assassin spits out 'Great is this Day, for I know who and what you are, Scion of the Unnamable House. I will treasure laying you low and bringing your head back for presentation at the Emperor's feet...' The Wizard begins preparatin for another spell, even as a Grey form streaks from the woods, clipping him from behind and knocks him to the ground.

<<Attack, hit 7 HP damage and tripped>>

Varn's group continues to punch their way forward, the Hobgoblins in the rear solidifying their position with the forward group.

Falchion and Gladius wreak a deadly toll on those battling, as Elves and Hobgoblins die in the press of battle.

The Elves that had come from the South-West fall upon the Rearguard Goblins, hitting them hard, while taking few casualties in return

<<9 dead Goblins to 4 dead Elves>>

The sole remaining Goblin that had survived the fireball screama and runs for the rear of Varn's band, onlyto be pierced by 3 arrows shot from the Woods to the East.

The Eastern part of the Glade was sounding more like an entire Legion was advancing through the trees.

To the South, the Legionarres pause in their slaughter of the Goblins...a few turning to face the sound of lumbering Ogres returing to the fray...


*Please see OoC thread**


----------



## Velenne (Apr 29, 2003)

Having gone with Bargo into battle before, it finally occurs to Durgo that entering such a confused fight might earn him an Elf Splitter in the back when he wasn't paying attention.  

As the duo continues to move north toward the southern battalion of elves, the Gulgathan breaks off to his left where the orcs are fairing poorly.  He hopes to turn the tide of battle there and give Varn's band a chance to escape West in the face of the Legion he hears marching from the East.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 29, 2003)

Blood and gore cling to the head of Kurg's flail for a moment as he pulls it free of the pulped skull of an Elven soldier. The mass of tissue and sticky red black cerebral blood seems to soak into the weapon as Kurg spins the head, hoping to catch sight of one of the damnable elf priests in the press of warriors. Seeing none immediately, he decides to draw on divine power once again in an attempt to draw any rival priests out. 

He raises the flail over his head and swings it in a slow arc, growling and snarling for a few seconds before speaking the command phrase "The jaws close". He instantly feels a surge of unnatural vigor as Yeenoghu's blessing fills him with _Abyssal Might_, lending strength to his blows, quickness to his strikes, and taking the bite away from his foe's blades.

OOC: Cast Abyssal Might with the flail and continue to melee, keeping an eye out for reinforcements or enemy priests/wizards/champions.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 29, 2003)

The zombie worg stands over the fallen elf wizard, her jaws snaping at his throat trying to rip it out. _(Hex will grapple with her target, trying to keep him prone and from casting spells so she can ripp out his throat.)_

Meanwhille...

Gripping his drow amulet, Valrack searches for a likely place for a web spell, Spying the elven archers to the north he barks a command in drow and casts web at them. _(Valrack attempts to trap as many northern elves as he can in the webbing)_


----------



## Capellan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wekerak screams a bloocurdling, ululating cry, spittle flying from his jaws as he races through the elves, slashing to the left and right, striking a few and sowing confusion in the others.

OOC: move along the elven line, using ride-by attack, and waiting for Frostbite's breath weapon to regenerate


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 29, 2003)

Sellanais barely suppresses the urge to laugh as the Grey Walker topples over from the Hex's surprise attack.
_I doubt you'll be presenting me to your emperor any time soon, dolt..._

As the undead wolf begins to maul the overconfident wizard, Midnight Fang briefly pauses to determine the time to strike; if he is able to get back on his feet, she quickly maneuvers to his blind side and tosses her dart of wounding.  Otherwise, she rushes forward and attempts to deliver the finishing blow with her _shadow dagger_ as he helplessly grapples with the decaying worg.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 30, 2003)

_<Retro Round Three>_ 
OoC:Initiative held... now 17.

Midnight Fang moves up, delaying so that Hex can strike.As the Wizard grapples with the Worg, she hits like a Viper,smiling maliciously.

I doubt you'll be presenting me to your emperor any time soon, dolt... 

Trying desperately to get off a spell, the Elf fails miserably, words of Ancient Draconic lost amidst his screams and the jaws of the Worg.
<Concentrating check ,failed, barely.>


Stabbing her dagger into his side, Midnight Fang feels him go limp, her blade piercing his kidneys.

<<Hit, Sneak + Critical,confirmed, 25 HP>>


_Round Four_ 

Wekerak strikes again, his Lance and Frostbite's fangs delivering a devastating Death to a Legionarre.
 Near, the other Worg riders deal similar damage, dropping 2 more Legionarres, before being pulled from their mounts and stabbed to Death.
<Both Riders and Worgs killed>

From the trees comes a mass of sticky webbing, covering a group of the embattled Legion, and a few Hobgoblins as well, Valrack unseen, but still doing what he can to hinder the elves .

<4 stuck elves, 2 hobgoblins>

Kurg looks up, noting the canage aroung him. Casting his Abyssal Might, he feels the _Power_ of his Demon Prince course through his veins, infusing him with Might.
<Str now 18,Dex 16,Con 17 AC +1,HP +10>


Seconds later, a blast of Flame, not wholly unlike that which Urfgak cast upon the Elves, strikes Kurg, though he is saved from most of the blast, though it kills 2 Hobgoblins and 2 elves near him.

< Kurg takes 16HP, the Hobs and Elves 33...dead>.

Looking through eyes singed by Holy Fire, Kurg spies a plate armored figure astride a massive Boar, it similarly armored. A pennant flies above, showing a Crescent Moon and a Green Oak....a Knight of the Moon, Warrior-Priests of Corellon Larethian.
The Elf draws a long gleaming blade and spurs his steed foward.

<The Knight is about 50' away, to the N-W, directly in your path.>
 Behind him is another 20 or so Elves, but these look to be the last between you and an open path to the North-West.

Varn, bloodied and assailed on all sides by Elves, cuts his way through their lines, as do a few Hobgoblins with him. There is no sign of his Aide, and another bloodied Hob picks the COmpany standard up, carrying it along.

From among the ranks of the Elves, springs a green clad Elf, no Legionarre this, spinning and whirling likesome Marionette of Death amongthe Hobgoblins. Four lie dead by his twinned Blades, each an ornate Gladius bedecked with Jewels.
'Shall we Dance, Captain?' 
Varn's face changes, aSnarl at his lips...he knew this Elf, Ferulen Deathwind, Weapon-Master of Aruth.

'This one is MINE!' 

Arrows rain down upon the Hobgoblins from the Elves to the East, as well several fire into the tree where Valrack hides.

<Valrack hit for 1 HP, even with his cover bonus. 6 More hobgoblins dead>.

The Legionarres cut down the last remaining Orc without a loss, turning their attention North to the Captain's Band...

South, the Goblins fight a desperate, losing battle against a Foe far greater in skill and in numbers as well. The last of them goes down, thogh they kill 2 Elves as well.

_Round Five_ 

The Legionarres are caught totally off-guard,barely having time to regroup before Durgo and Bargo are among them, hewing and slaying. Each Muragar kills half a dozen before they break through the Elven Lines, following Varn's band North-West.
Seeing that the orcs are all dead, Durgo deems that the only course would be to regroup with the Captain, whi he can see fighting a Green Cloaked Elf.

<< Through Cleave and your rediculously powerful strikes, you kill 11 Elves. Durgo sustains 16 HP, Bargo 10HP>>

The remaining Elves, all 5 of them flee South, the ferocity of the Ogres to much for them.

Midnight Fang disappears, the byproduct of her dagger, though she sees Elves approaching from the West, they see her nought.

Hex, taking a massive bite from the Wizard's shoulder, ripping a satchel free, before turning to go, slinking back North...

*actions?*


----------



## Capellan (Apr 30, 2003)

Wekerak pauses for a moment to lick the bloodied blade of his spear, then spurs Frosbite forward, his gaze on the Knight of the Moon.

_... such sweet flesh ..._

Wekerak continues to use his speed and mobility to hack his way through the elves (ride-by attack), all the while angling his path to try and get into position to move into a flanking position on the Knight as soon as possible.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 30, 2003)

*This Map is slightly more North than the Last one*

.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 30, 2003)

Durgo licks the blood and gore on the end of his warhammer, spilling crimson juice across his chin.  Just as he is about to charge North to assist his Captain, he sees Bargo red-eye the Elfies who are fleeing South.  Once again, he is forced to turn the insane half-ogre bodily about by the shoulders and point him Northwest where a small troop of the enemy is advancing upon Varn's position.

That done, he moves at a dead sprint to assist his Captain, picking gore out of his armor and chewing on it along the way.  Killing Elfies always made him hungry...


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 30, 2003)

Hex's decaying body creeps up to the clearings western edge, she spies the elves between her and Valrack's tree so waits until they move on before running to Valrack (Hex runs 200ft. as a full action).

Valrack awaits his mount before descending out of the trees to land on her back. He takes the elf wizards satchel from the worgs mouth. "Ah, the spoils of war." grins Valrack. He takes a momment to summon a dark aura around himself and Kithcor (casts _protection from good_) before moving to rejoin Varn.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 30, 2003)

Kurg's maw splits wide in what passes for a smile as his foe begins to move in. He throws his head back in a long shrieking howl, his voice seeming to climb ever higher until it becomes like a pin driven into the ears of the listeners. As he calls on the power contained in his helmet, the sound begins to rise still higher as it projects out from him, creating an ear splitting burst of sound almost directly behind the boar mounted warrior priest that threatens to shatter the eardrums of both warrior and mount, along with a few of the elves still engaged with the hobgoblins. 

While the Knight is still recovering Kurg starts to advance, swinging his flail slowly and considering his next move.

OOC: Using the helmet to cast _Sound Burst_ in the space that has the priests "K" symbol, hitting him and his mount and hopefully some of the elves on his left.


----------



## Mickerus (May 1, 2003)

Midnight Fang quickly searches the wizard's body for anything of interest and snatches it up, whispering to his corpse all the while.

"I do apologise for this abruptness; under ordinary circumstances I would have played with you for hours before I let you die.  In any case, I'm certain you won't need any of this any more."

Sellanais then looks up and concentrates for a moment on the elves advancing from the west, causing inky black darkness to descend amongst them before turning herself and heading off to rejoin the main force.

(OOC: Casting darkness on the advancing elves in the off chance of causing some confusion and disorder; enough, hopefully, to delay them as the fiddle about in the dark...)


----------



## Uriel (May 3, 2003)

Wekerak lays about him, wounding two elves, while Frostbite misses his target (he is occupied trying to escape the Legionarres wickedly sharp swords).
Frostbite whispers in a snarling Common 'My Ice is ready again' ,alluding to his Breath Weapon.


Valrack sees Hex approaching, _Levitating_ back down to await his steed and it's WarSpoils.
<Round six will see you atop her and riding>

Durgo <and Bargo, I assume> runs North, trying to regroup with the Captain.

Kurg casts his SoundBurst, only to watch it dissipate in a loud *fizzle*. Peering closer, Kurg sees a lavendur stone circling the Knight's Helm, the spell seemed to be absorbed into the stone...

A scant moment later, the Knight's Boar thunders up <taking a hit from one of the Hobgoblin's Falchions as it moves past>
 into Kurg's position, barely missing trampling him.
However, the Knight swings his sword deftly, hitting the Gnoll Priest once.
< 16HP damage>

Captain Varn swings at the Weaponmaster before him, hitting him once, though not a deadly blow.

Ferulen Deathwind replies in kind, hitting the Captain with 2 solid hits, neither of which drops him.
varn spits through blood and frothing rage 
'I will kill you, as you did my father, Thrice-Damned Elf!' 

the Weaponsmaster replies through a smile of perfect teeth 'Your father was an animal, like you. When the World is rid of all of yourkind then shall it know Happiness.' 

The Elves and Hobgoblins near at hand have moved back, so fast and vicious were the strikes of these two masters of the Blade.


----------



## Orochi (May 3, 2003)

Kurg snarls at the Priest, both from the pain of the blow and the irritation of the failure of his spell. He brings his flail around in a crushing arc, attempting to cave in his foe's chest, or to at least knock him from his mouth. Yeenoghu's might fills him, giving him even more power with which to _Smite_ the chosen victim. His his unholy flail seems to pitch itself forward, cracking with negative energy as Kurg calls a taunt to his opponent.

"Coward trick not save you now! Yeenoghu will eat soul!"

OOC: Using my Smite ability and attacking.


----------



## Velenne (May 3, 2003)

As the pair of ogres draw near to the ever-growing mass of bodies, the taller of the two wades directly into combat.  He can see that his master is occupied, and that some have stopped to watch, but him no care.  Too many elfies.  And Durgo hungers.

Knowing their only means of escape now is Northwest, he proceeds to cut a swath into his enemy in that direction.  The warhammer rises and falls to a blood-curdling, horrific rhythm.  Elven corpses take flight, sending gore and fountains of blood out from him in waves.  And above it all, the relentless bellowing of Durgo the Gulgathan as he relishes in the carnage he has created.

OOC: Full PA + RA + WF: +10/+10/+5 (2d6+42), (been forgetting about Tribal Enemy of Elves and Terrain AC Bonus from Tribal Defender).  Durgo's AC is now 21.  Great Cleaving his way Northwest.  Hopefully he succeeded last round in pointing Bargo toward the elves who were moving Northeast into the hobgoblin's flank.


----------



## Uriel (May 4, 2003)

_ROUND SIX CONTINUED_ 

Durgo heads North, not quite reaching the Elves
OoC: 80' on a charge doesn't get you there, R7 will have you charging elves. Several Elves from the western group try to flank Durgo, missing, although Durgo swings his massive Maul and spaltters one all over the ground.
<AoO, he was within 10,entered your threat range>

Bargo, unfortunately, is a bit _preoccupied_ with the sight if so many tasty elves to the West, and he charges off towards them.
The Half-Ogre splits a Legionarre in twain,killing him.
Bargo is then stabbed grievously in the side by a treacherous Elf
<4HP>.

Hex reaches the tree where Valrack waits, the Necromancer landing in his saddle. The Worg looks quite pleased with herself at the satchel in her jaws, though the chunk of elf has been swallowed.

The eastern group of Elves heads in from the treeline, obviously making for Durgo.

Wekerak is hit from behind by an arrow, Frostbite by 2
<5HP to Wekerak, 12 HP to Frostbite>, though many more fail to find a mark. The elves advancing from the northwest are getting closer, though the Wolfrider notes them at least 100' off as of yet.

At the Main battle, the Elves and Hobgoblins clash, several dying on both sides.The Shaman is particularly set upon, taking 2 stabs from the Legionarres.
Fighting off the Pain, Urfgak calls forth the power of his magic, 
_Summoning_ a Large Earth Elemental that wades into the Legionarres attacking him, crushing one.

Kurg swingsat the Elven Priest, hitting him squarely on the Helm with his Flail, the *clang* resounding throughout the Field of battle

<Crit,2D10+24 total, I rolled max, 52HP Ack!>




_Round Seven_

Midnight Fang 26
Ferulen Deathwind:22
Varn :19
Valrack:18
Wekerak:17
Knight of the Moon:15
Urfgak the Shaman & Elemental:14
Legionarres:12
Hobgoblins:11
Durgo :11
Bargo:10
Kurg:6

OoC:Some of my posting was out of order, but I didnt leave anyone out, I don't think.


----------



## Uriel (May 4, 2003)

...


----------



## Capellan (May 4, 2003)

A clear path opens between Wekerak and the Knight and the goblin smiles.  _At last a chance to gnaw on his bones._

Wekerak spurs Frosbite forward, rushing past the elves to slam into the Knight from behind.  As the wolf races forward, it turns its head enough to breathe a gout of frost into the pack of elves.

OOC: cold breath from Frostbite on the elves, then charge the Knight, flanking him with Kurg.  If you don't like the splitting of targets, then assume he uses the frost breath on the knight.


----------



## Mickerus (May 5, 2003)

As Midnight Fang stands and gathers the loot from the fallen wizard, she plainly hears the bellows and screams nearby from the efforts of one of the oafs and decides to change tactics.

Instead of attempting to delay the incoming group of elves, she decides to let them charge head-first into their deaths, and quickly turns and makes haste to rejoin the main group, using the woods for cover (when she becomes visible again) as long as possible.


----------



## Set Harth (May 5, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Valrack awaits his mount before descending out of the trees to land on her back. He takes the elf wizards satchel from the worgs mouth. "Ah, the spoils of war." grins Valrack. He takes a momment to summon a dark aura around himself and Kithcor (casts protection from good) before moving to rejoin Varn. *




_OOC: My Actions for this round._


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2003)

Bargo shoulder slams into the pack of elves, leaving himself open, and allowing an elf to drive his elegant elven blade straight into his liver.  The raging ogre has been battered around so often though, and so much harder, that in his insane furor, he finds it comical and roars with laughter as he launches the elf into the air before slamming Elf Splitter into him in midair and crunching his pathetic corpse into the soon-to-be corpses of his brethren.

After slaying this small group he thunders off to the beautiful bloodfest just north of him, plunging headlong into the midst of it.


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

Midnight Fang 26
Ferulen Deathwind:22
Varn :19
Valrack:18
Wekerak:17
Knight of the Moon:15
Urfgak the Shaman & Elemental:14
Legionarres:12
Hobgoblins:11
Durgo :11
Bargo:10
Kurg:6

Midnight Fang skulks off through the forest heading North, her _Invisibility_ lasting just a few precious rounds.

Ferulen Deathwind swings in a flurry of blows, Varn deflecting many of them, though one scores a deep gash in his arm.

Varn replies in kind,hitting the Elf no less than 3 times

<Varn just did 67 HP to the Elf's 16>
Ferulen falls back a bit, spitting blood and curses
'You have much skill for an animal. I will proudly display your head above my mantle when I have slain you.' 

Valrack casts _Protection From Good'_ and spurs Hex off, she trotting into a run, heading north.

Wekerak charges the Knight from behind, Frostbite spitting deadly cold upon the elves as he goes
< 15HP:3 sorely wounded, but not killed>
Wekerak rides right up and plunges Weeping Blade into the Elven Knight < 13HP, sneak and acid included>

The Knight continues to attack Kurg , the gleaming longsword hitting him twice < 33HP, Ouch>.
The Boar, smelling the Winter Wolf behind him,and despite the Knight's attempts to keep him facing Kurg <failed Ride check>, turns in rage and tries to Gore  Frostbite, missing him, as Wekerak swerved his Mount out of harm's way with a sneer.
Frostbite leers with cold eyes and proclaims ;I do think it will be Pig for dinner...' in his disturbingly low Common, almost a growl
.
Leaving the Knight's back deliciously open to Krug...

Urfgak the Shaman, free for a moment from attack, takes the opportunity to _Cure Moderate Wounds_ himself.

The Elemental, smashing into the Elves again, smashing one into a bloody pulp and missing a second.

The 2 Legionarres left near the Elemental try and run, the one closest gets away <Elemental's AoOp failed>, while the other takes a hit from the nearest Hobgoblin before escaping.

The 3 Legionarres attacking Bargo stab ferociously at him, 2 managing to hit, though doing no significant damage.

The 2 Leginarres attacking Durgo swing again, missing him.

The Legionarres east of Durgo fire their composite bows at the Ogre, headless of ther comrades.
No arrows succeed in piercing Durgo's armor, though one arrow does wound a Legionarre.

 The Legionarres to the NorthWest grow closer, though they have stopped firing their bows.

The Legionarres to the East grow audibly close, their Hounds barking up a cacaphonous storm.

The Legionarres to the West reach the edge of the woods...
At their head is a Centurion wearing brilliantly bedecked Full Plate Armor. At the sight of Bargo, the Centurion laughs 
'And I thought that I would get a decent fight today...' 

TheLegionarres around Wekerak close in, 2 hitting him 
<8HP>
while 2 hit Frostbite
<11HP>
Wekerak attacks one of the foolish elves, killing him 
<AoOp, he was down from the Frostbreath already>
Frostbite does likewise, killing a second one.

The 3 Hobgoblins nearest Urfgak fall in aroundhim defensively, one retrieving the fallen Company Standard.

The Elves and Hobgoblins in the Web struggle, none freeing themselves as of yet.

Durgo smashes one Elf, cleaving through and tearing the second Elf's head clean off, shooting it up and away like some child's toy ball
<and people say that Cleave isnt useful at higher levels...>
Then, the Ogre lumbers another 20 feet closer to the Captain Varn need help! Gnoll and Goblin looking hard pressed too.


Bargo swings, chopping one Elf in half, then skewering the second,giving true meaning to the Blade's name, as he _splits_ the Legionarre like cordwood.

The Centurion Captain pauses and says quietly Well, that WAS rather impressive.' 

Kurg, grinning maliciously at his good fortune, smacks the Uppity Priest of a false God in thr back with his Flail 
<15 HP, including Unholy>



_Round Eight_ 

*actions?*


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

Round Eight


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2003)

Bargo grins through the splattered entrails of the two elves hanging from his face and hair.  OOC: Intimidate +12 +xx Circumstance bonus.  But he pauses in his rampage with all the beautiful walking corpses in front of him.  Too crazed to see the danger he manages to process the taunt and stops to outright laugh at the foolish elf.

OOC:  Action--Bargo will delay.  Any AofO the Centurion will offer due to reach, Bargo will gladly take.  Then after the Centurion has his chance, he will come out of delay and five foot step back out of the Centurion's reach.  With his extra partial action he will attempt to sunder the Centurion's weapon at +22 (4d8+21), then full attack action on him at +22/+17 (4d8+28, 12-20/x2) hoping for a crit as Bargo is down to 36 hp (18 after the rage runs out).  AC is 27 still.


----------



## Orochi (May 5, 2003)

Kurg snarls under the impact of the priest's blade, dark blood welling up from a pair of long slashes the foul Knight had given him before his beast decided to set the priorities of the battle, turning to strike at the wolf rider who had enraged it so. He had delivered a vicious blow but it did not have the bone crushing power of the first. What was worse was the feeling of weakness he was experiencing. If that damnable priest turned to him again, he may very well succeed in striking him dead. And so Kurg steps back, his growls more supplicating as he asked Yeenoghu to heal his wounds, though they are laced with threats against the Demon God's foes as well.

OOC: Moving back and casting _Cure Critical Wounds_ on myself.


----------



## Mickerus (May 5, 2003)

Midnight Fang continues to stealthily advance to the edge of the clearing, and upon seeing the incoming unit of elves from the northwest climbs one of the trees to settle in a decently hidden position to snipe with her dart.


----------



## Capellan (May 6, 2003)

Wekerak curses the puny elves, licking his lips at the thought of dining on their hearts.  He slashes with both blades at the Knight, taking advantage of the distraction presented by Kurg to target his opponent's most vulnerable spots, then almost dances Frosbite to the side, opening a small space between himself and his enemies.

OOC: full attack while the Knight is still flanked (thank darkness Kurg moves after Wekerak!) then a 5' step away from the Knight, forcing him to choose between pursuing Wekerak and turning on the Gnoll.  Wekerak will use his both his Mounted Combat feat and Deflect Attack abilities (the latter of which I'd clean forgotten until now!) to prevent damage to Frostbite.


----------



## Velenne (May 6, 2003)

Durgo roars at the elfies east of him but knows that to continue there is stupid.  The Legions are decending on them from all directions, and he knows that to survive, he must reach his Captain.  

The ogre charges north into the Knight, putting his full weight into the blow and hoping to drop his foe in a single swing.  Too many elfies with too many bows, a lesson Ravarg had learned the hard way.  

OOC:  Last round, Durgo moved up 20', putting him in a direct line South of Captain Varn.  This round, he moves up just east of Wekerak, likely drawing an AoO from the Knight, but putting him in Cleaving range to the Elves who he hopes to hit with the same swing (ie, cleave) as he passes by.  Full PA + Charge Attack: +14 (2d6+43) (AC drops to 27)


----------



## Set Harth (May 6, 2003)

"We have no time for this, elf reinforcements approach." Grabing a pinch of mummy-dust from one of his many pouches. Valrack summons a ghostly illusion to frighten the nearby group of elves. (Valrack casts _scare_ on the approaching elves to the NW)


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Midnight Fang creeps to the edge of the Woods, spying the advancing Legionarres to the Northwest. She could see many more of them in the distance..half a hundred at a quick guess.
<You may snipe next round if you still wish>

Ferulen Deathwind spins and whirls a veritable Dervish of Death, striking Captain Varn with a trio of strikes, the first two cutting and stabbing the Hobgoblin deeply, the third disarming him, his falchion falling at the feet of the Elf.
Varn falls to his knees, holding his guts, spitting up through blood flecked teeth 'This is not over! I will eat your heart, Elf!' 

The Weaponsmaster smiles back, 'I think not...you are already Dead, and I have other business to attend to.' as he looks to the sky even as a blurred form, masive and winged swoops down and catches him in it's talons, spiriting him up and away. An incredibly large and fast Falcon, the streaking animal an ever smaller speck in mere moments.

Varn crawls to his blade, clutching it in blood red hands, then falls to the ground, face-down in the soft green grass, now stained with the colors of carnage.

Valrack's spell goes off, causing many of the front ranks in the advancing Legion to falter, a fear-stricken look upon their face. Breaking ranks, despite their Commander's orders, 8 of the Legionarres flee back through the advancing group.


Wekerak stabs at the Knight three times, hitting him once with each of his daggers. The Knight, a gasp issuing forth from under his Helm, slumps sideways, dead in his saddle.
<35 HP damage, and Dead>.
Backpeddling Frostbite, the Worg Rider moves away from the Dire Boar and it's dead Rider.


The Boar, sensing it's Master's Death, plunges at Wekerak, biting and Goring at the Goblin,savaging him mightily.
<Following 5' step, attack at Wekerak,14HP to Damage>

Urfgak, seeing Varn fall rushes to his side, crouching at the Captain's side. Yelling at the Elemental in an unknown tongue, Urfgak direcs it against advancing Legionarres. The Earth Elemental lumbers off towards the advancing line of Elves.

The Legionarres assailing Wekerak attack, one scoring a hit against him. <4HP>
The other three Legionarres charge Kurg, 1 striking at the Gnoll, one scoring a telling blow.
<Conformed Crit for 17 HP>
One of these Legionarres steps a bit too close, allowing Hex to bite the clumsy Elf.The Elf, already damaged by Frostbite's Icy breath,dies.<7HP, killing him>


 The Legionarres to the East charge, 8 going after Durgo, 1 stabbing him.< 11HP>
 However, those not reaching him were unaware of his _Reach_ , his hammer snaking out in an arc, smashing first one, then a second, then a third Elf, sending them flying like rag dolls.<Um...lot's of damage,Cleave and dead elfies>
The other six Elves from that group move Northwest hoping to assist their brethren there.

The sole remaining Legionarre fighting Bargo turns and runs, so mighty and fearsome is his appearance.
Elf Splitter takes him in the back, cutting him in two
<AofOp, Dead Elf>

The 3 remaining Hobgoblins all Charge the Dire Boar, 2 hitting it with solid strikes.
< 18HP>

The Centurion at the Woods edge reaches his hand up, while a Legionarre behind him puts the haft of a massive Greataxe in his hand. Grinning and intoning in Elven, the Centurion laughs 'I do believe that today we kill Ogre, Legionarres!' 
The sound of shifting weapons in the Ranks as Axes are unlimbered from back harnesses strikes Bargo's mutilated ears, the elves realizing that their puny swords could not drop the Mighty Bargo.


Durgo lays about him, a devastating tornado of carnage.
When he is finished,6 Legionarres lie dead...
<Cleave/Great Cleave>

_The Earth Shakes_ 

Erupting from the Earth, great hulking shapes burst through the ground, opening massive holes. Blackish hued heads, mandibles and massive compound eyes stare out at the scene, a smaller set of eyes casting towards the Elves. The Legionarres near Bargo falter, _Confused_ for the moment. A small figure calls from behind the Umber Hulk 'Ogre, come now!!! Legion Coming, Hundreds, Thousands!!!' 

Farther north,directly east from Midnight Fang <and clearly visible to her> another Umber Hulk erupts, a Goblin strapped into a metal Howdah/Saddle upon it's back. The Goblin is dressed completly in carapaced armor that seems to be made from Umber Hulk Hide as well. This one yells to Durgo'Ogre, come! Many Legion! Ogres die this day! Come!!!' 

A third Hole erupts near Kurg and the Hobgoblins, the Umber Hulk peering out and transfixing Elves with it's Gaze. most of them falling back. The Goblin upon the back of this Hulk yells 

Come now! Many more Elves come, many more!' 


Bargo moves North, jumping into the Hole, the Umber Hulk moving aside to allow the Half-Ogre in.

Kurg summons Yeenoghu's Grace, infusing himself with Healing Magic
<Cure Critical Wounds for 29HP>

At the Eastern Edge of the Clearing, massive Elvis Hounds break from the Woods, followed by the ululating cries od Wood Elves, spears and swords held high. Dozens begin streaming into the Glade with a triumphant Yell, theirnumbers seeming endless.

High in the Skies, streaking towards the Glade come the forms of a dozen large birds, Elven Firehawks, named for the flaming bombs that their riders cast at those on the ground below them.



_*Actions?*_


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2003)

As the red fog lifts on his vision, Bargo casts about for a general idea of the situation.  As the rage goes, Bargo comes back to himself and feels the frozen dead skin burning on his body and all the numerous elf holes in him.  He sees himself, Durgo, and lots and lots of elfies.  Bargo is good, but near dead versus an army is something not even a troll would do.  Well, maybe a troll.

Never one to do much thinking for himself he simply does as told and using his grossly disproportionate arms, easily lowers himself down into the broken earth, loping along the tunnels looking for allies, wondering what happened to all the troops of the morning.


----------



## Velenne (May 7, 2003)

Watching Varn sink into the earth, Durgo's unshakable morale faulters at last.  Indeed, the elves were endless and their weapons too varied for him to understand.  Even his formidable force was entirely torn asunder in less than a minute.  

Stooping over to pick up his Captain's body (and if necessary, the sword as well), the loyal ogre makes his way over to the tunnel, gives one forlorn look over his shoulder at the battlefield, and follows.


----------



## Capellan (May 7, 2003)

Wekerak snarls as he gives one, last hungry look at the elf knight's body, but there is never any question of what he will do: you cannot feast if you are dead.

He spurs Frostbite away fromthe boar, then rides swiftly for the nearest umber hulk hole, bent low over his saddle as he does so.


----------



## Set Harth (May 7, 2003)

Valrack steers Hex into the nearby hole, but not without casting one last spell. targeting the nearest living elf he conjures a sphere of swirling shadows around him and his companions. (Valrack casts _darkness_.)


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2003)

Durgo easily gathers Varn in his arms, his sword as well...
Urfgak follows the ogre into the Hole, casting another Summoning, a Large Air Elemental, sending it off to harass the Legion, as the Earth Elemental is even now doing.
Valrack's Darkness hits an Elf, causing even more confusion amongst the ranks of the Legionarres.Then, he and Hex leap into the tunnel.

Thought he Boar tries to Gore Frostbite, Wekerak easily evades the maddened Beast's attack.

The Hobgoblins make fr the hole, but are cut down from arrows fired from the Elves just south of the hoe, as well a from the blades of those nearest the Boar.


----------



## Mickerus (May 8, 2003)

As the others start to make their way to apparent safety, Sellanais leaps from her hiding spot and darts over as quickly as she can.  Though at first unsure of what exactly what to do about Varn, she smiles in relief as the ogre picks up the body and carries it away with dog-like loyalty.  Perhaps now she could confirm her suspicions of what manner of secret he was hiding...


----------



## Orochi (May 8, 2003)

Kurg gnashes his teeth in frustration, unable to retrieve the holy symbol of the dead follower of the weak god. He snarls a brief intonation as he ducks into the hole, letting Yeenoghu's wrath fall upon the body from a distance as an arc of dark force from the head of the flail strikes the body, causing it to twitch and convulse slightly in the saddle before Kurg dissappears into the earth.

OOC: One of three options for the final spell:
1. If Kurg saw a holy symbol other than the banner on the priest, he's casting _Shatter_ at it to destroy it.
2. If he did not see a holy symbol other than the banner, and he can reverse the zero level _Mend_ spell, he will do so, targetting the banner.
3. If neither of those options is available, he will cast _Desecrate_ into the area, wanting to at least corrupt it.
After whichever action he takes, he's moving into the nearest hole.


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2003)

Midnight Fang sprints for the Hole, drawing the yells of suprise from nearby elves as well as a few <missed> arrow shots.
She dives into the Hole in the Earth with ease.

Kurg curses his bad luck. He can clearly see the Silver Crescent Moon hanging from the Dead Priest's neck.

Casting _Shatter_ , watching with malicious satisfaction as the Symbol of the Weak Elf God falls broken to the ground. At that moment, the saddle-straps snap, dislodging the Elven Knight onto the turf, where his own Steed tramples him in it's madness. The Elves nearby cry out in despair at this,stabbing at the Boar with their blades. Kurg then jumps the 10' or so to the nearest Hole.

_In the Tunnels_ 

Landing witha minimum of damage < 2HP subdual each, except for Bargo>, you all stand in a tunnel carved through rock and dirt, around tree roots and bedrock flows.

Bargo stands in a tunnel with only an Umber Hulk and it's Goblin Roder at hand, the Goblin gestulating for Bargo to follow him down the tunnel.

Midnight Fang lands in a tunnel occupied by Durgo <carrying Varn's body>, Urfgak the Shaman and an Umber Hulk/Goblin team. This Goblin gestures for them to follow him down the tunnel.

Kurg,Wekerak <and Frostbite>, Valrack <with Hex, Kithcor swooping in just at the last> and an Umber Hulk/Goblin team stand in another tunnel. The Goblin motions for the Band to follow him, the Hulk moving off with suprising speed down the tunnel.

Minutes later, the three Umber Hulk Tunnels link up, somewhere beneath the Earth in a small cavern.

The Goblins dismount, moving together and takling in quiet whispers. At last, one Goblin walks over to your group and says 

'We Help. reward Us? We show you way to Edge of Woods. Look like you go to Swamp? Hurgar know way, Hurgar and his Band. We glad to help mighty Zuregath, but reward, pehaps?' 
The dusky skinned Goblin grins, looking hopefull from one to the other of you.

A rumble tells of the approach of more Umber Hulks, as three more tunnels open up. massive Hulks move in, each trailing long chains, chains set with large barbed Hooks. Many of the Hooks are carrying 'fish', dead Legionarres, Orcs, even a half of a horse.
It seems that these Goblin Hulk-Riders have been hunting.


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2003)

Bargo hunches over and drops with a thud waiting for Durgo to blame him.  Bargo doesn't think he killed the hob-leader but he can't remember anything after that blast of cold air...

Bargo is sorely injured and growls at the shay-men for healing.


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2003)

Urfgak growls at Bargo 'I have no more for you Today, son of Durgo...at mid of Night, then can I help you, though that is many hours away still.' 
The Shaman then squats down next to where Durgo had lain the Captain. Suddenly, Urfgak shouts 'Varn Lives!' , hastily rumaging through his Satchels and bags.


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2003)

Bargo growls deep in his throat, not sure if the hob is using that name to laugh at Bargo or not, but decides to keep quiet until he's heard how it is Bargo screwed up this time.  If the hob-leader is still alive, maybe Bargo didn't attack him.  Hob bigger than elfie but not thick enough to stop Elf Splitter.

Bargo holds the huge wavy blade in front of him and begins making it pretty again.


----------



## Set Harth (May 8, 2003)

"Rewards? There will be plenty for all should we ever find Zuregath's baggage train. For now your hulks must collapse the tunnels behind us to stop any pursuit from the elven scum. We can decide want to do next after we safely reach the swamps." The decreped goblin stares coldly at the others.


----------



## Orochi (May 8, 2003)

Kurg knows the unnatural vitality of Yeenoghu's blessing would leave him all too soon and his wounds, painful now, would flair to life again with renewed agony. He starts to perform another healing chant on himself, but then he sees somethuing that gives him pause. The younger of the remaining ogre's was called for aid, only to be denied by Urfgak. An opportunity to gain a valuable, if unpredicatable, pawn in whatever was to come? A chance that could not be passed up. One for this one, and one for Varn if his shamen could not do enough.

He makes his way over to the young earless beast cautiously, careful to keep his flail low and unthreatening as the brute polishes his weapon.

"You need healing? I provide."

He says a quick, barking chant and a patch of utter blackness appears for a moment over the half-ogre's wounds, causing the slow of blood to slow and some to close completely.

OOC: Casting _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Bargo and keeping an eye on Varn's situation, ready to move in and add a bit of healing there.


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2003)

As the dog-man approaches and offers healing Bargo nods his ugly head.

As the spell is cast Bargo grunts; the burning cools and the magic passes over him.  The magicks feel darker than usual some how, sullied some how--and he likes it.  Bargo gives Kurg an ugly broken-tusked grin.


----------



## Mickerus (May 8, 2003)

As she dusts herself off, Sellanais ends the enchantment of her _hat of disguise_ and once again takes on her natural appearance, glances at the goblins, and says "Deliver us safely, and you shall be rewarded, though I should doubt that it will be from Zuregath.", shooting a somewhat suspicious glance at the comatose Varn as she utters Zuregath's name.  Looking the apparent leader of the goblins in the eye, she steps closer and continues to speak.

"How secure are these tunnels?  I have no doubt that Legion will still seek to pursue us.  From the looks my... companions, it would also seem that a brief rest would also be advisable, however."

Midnight Fang regards the ogres and mutters "I only hope we don't end up in battle down here; these two oafs are the best warriors we have, and there's no chance they'd be able to swing those weapons of theirs."


----------



## Capellan (May 8, 2003)

Wekerak growls and digs a bone out of his pack.  Snapping it in two, he sucks the marrow out of one half while offering the other to Frostbite.

"Wastin' time." he mutters, glancing down the tunnel.


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

Hurgar the Goblin looks unhappy with the lack of a forthcoming Reward, but he shrugs and says 'Reward when we reach Forest's edge? That fair I guess. So...Zuregath, the rumours? Surely Zuregath not dead?' 
The Goblins perk their ears up, keen for news on the Dark Lord's Fate.

Kurg infuses Bargo with Yeenoghu's Dark Essece, healing him of his wounds
<23 HP restored>

Urgkak busies himself with some herbs that he applying to varn's wounds, telling Velenne 'Keep them all back, Corporal.' 

Varn suddenly opens his eyes, peering about and then clutchng at Durgo, pulling him down to hear something that he wants to say.

Urfgak stands back, rummaging through his robes, looking for something.

The Umber Hulks busy themselves feasting on the carcasses that they have retrieves, though only after two of the Goblins had removed one elf and the Half-a-Horse.

Moving aside, the Goblins begin to cut up the meat using thick cleavers that must also double as a their close-fighting weapons.
One Goblin motions for the assembled Horde members as if to offer them food as well.


----------



## Mickerus (May 9, 2003)

After glaring sharply at Wekerak, Sellanais looks to the goblins and answers.

"He is believed to be dead, yes.  He fell in battle, though his actual fate is not known to us.  We are returning to Myrach now, we should learn more if we meet with any of the other survivors."

She watches disinterested as the shaman tends to Varn's wounds, then walks away after the hobgoblin finishes speaking to the ogre.

As everybody eats, she finds a relatively secluded spot, sits down, and rests.


----------



## Capellan (May 9, 2003)

Wekerak returns Midnight Fang's glare with a look of frank appraisal, eyes lingering on the choicest cuts.  Then he silently licks his fingers clean of marrow.


----------



## Velenne (May 9, 2003)

Durgo had fought beside many warriors, but none, not even his father, were as proud or mighty as the hobgoblin Varn.  Everyone was afraid of Varn, even Ravarg did what he said.  

"Varn need healing!  Him alive! " Feeling a tugging, the ogre frantically looks down and sees the Captain trying to speak.  He eagerly bends low to hear, mumbling something weakly Giant.  The ogre's distress at seeing his Captain laid low is obvious to all.


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

Varn grasped Durgo by the arm, pulling him down. For long moments the Captain whispered something into Durgo's ear,with the Ogre showing a range of emotions that went from sadness,to rage, to sadness again and finally a look of Shock.
Finally, Durgo stood, and Captain Varn fell back to the ground.
Urfgak moved forward, bending downand checking Varn's chest.
Standing, he addressed the group.
'Captain Rogur Varn is no more. As I served his Father before him, so will I serve him in his Death. I will take Varn back to our Village, where his son will take up his Family Blade, perhaps he will succeed where Varn could not.' 
Urfgak sighs heavily, then begins looking through his Packs and Satchels, arranging piles of supplies and small bottles and vials.

The Hulk-Riders, conferring amongst themselves, return, a look of consternation on ther faces.
'If Great Zuregath really Dead and Captain Dead, who pay us? We help, help we will, but our children need to eat too.' In the background, several of the umber hulks have moved off to seal the Holes that you all came through, thoug these must be a mile back or so at this point.


Urfgak raises his face, a look of resignation upon it. Fishing a small pouch from his jerkin, the Shaman tosses it at the Goblin's feet, where it opens, spilling a handful of small emeralds upon the ground.
Urfgak says There is payment to see these others to the edge of the woods, or wherever they may want to go. For me, it is a different path.' 

Urfgak looks to you all again 'I will wait until Mid of night, so that I may heal you all as much as possible. After that our paths will diverge, though I hope that yours leads you where you need to go, by the safest route. The Shaman looks meaningfully at Durgo at this, if but for a moment.


----------



## Set Harth (May 9, 2003)

Valrack snorts at the news before climbing down from Hex's saddle. He accepts a bit of horsemeat from the goblin butchers before squating down to inspect the elf wizard's treasures. He paws through the bag searching for anything of interest even as he chews the bloody horse meat, ocasionally allowing Kithcor to lick the blood from his fingers.


----------



## Orochi (May 10, 2003)

As the others disperse, Kurg returns Bargo's smile with one of his own, his muzzle splitting to reveal two rows of razor edged teeth before he moves away. He idly takes a piece of raw meat from one of the goblins and chews it as he makes his way to a removed part of the tunnel, preparing a small shrine from materials in his pack to commence his evening prayers, using his remaining healing magic to ensure that he will be at full strength when the time comes to move on.

_If I have anything left to give, I will have to see who is both injured and potentially useful ebfore I give them Yeenoghu' favor..._ 

OOC: Casting my remianing healing spells until I'm as close to full HP as possible. I have 3 Cure Light wounds, 2 Cure Moderate Wounds, and 1 more Cure Serious. I realize now that I didn't give you a spell list. Shall I put one on the OOC thread?


----------



## Uriel (May 11, 2003)

OoC:That would be fine, post it for your 'next day's spells.
Still waiting on Velenne, as his actions reflect which direction things go. Velenne, hopefully you recieved the email regarding Varn's Dying Words? I will edit this once I see a response.

IC: Kurg finds a small, out of the way place for his Shrine, chewing on Sweet elf meat as he does so. SUmmonig Yeenoghu's Strength Krug heals his wounds, watching with satisfaction as they close and mend.

OoC:_Cure Light Wounds_ for13,_Cure Lights Wounds for 11_,healed. Let me know who else you will help and in what order.


----------



## Velenne (May 11, 2003)

The great ogre _Gulgathan_ -the Tribal Protector- stands as much as his great frame will allow for.  His wipes his face, streaked with blood, sorrow and sweat, with the back of his hand.  He begins mumbling some kind of mantra to himself, eyes closed hard, head bobbing to some kind of rhythem in the words before giving one final nod.  He eyes return to the corpse of his Captain and it seems he has made peace with the death.

Once more Durgo squats down and pulls something from Varn's person: several maps which he unfolds and inspects in the dim light.

"Hmm.....long way....we go North.  No to hags, no to gobby city...middle," a thick, calloused finger demarkates a point at the edge of the forest between the swamps and the sacked goblin city.

OOC: Sorry for the delay, I've been graduating from college and it's been a hectic weekend indeed with family in town!


----------



## Set Harth (May 12, 2003)

Finishing his meat Valrack pockets the valuables and potions from the sachel and stands holding a red spell book. He cuffs Hex and scolds her "The key is missing, now I will have to risk harming the contents to get it open, mut." 

Hex looks up at Valrack, plaintively whines "Demon was there...maybe Demon find key?" She then tucks her rotting Muzzle underneath her
scabrous paws in a show of obesquience.

Valrack sorts in responce then looks about for tiefling. "Perhaps you found a key to fit this lock on the elf wizard corpse, yes?" asks Valrack.


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

Urfgak the Shaman, upon Mid of night, regains his Power, healing all present, using most of his Magic to do so.

OoC:All Healed as in OoC Thread

Afterwards, the Shaman bids you all Luck in whatever endeavor that you labor in, and safe passage in escaping back to Myrach or to wherever you go...

Pulling forth a small Ruby, Urfgak drops it, you all watching as it hits the groud, and shatters, releasing a swirling mass of red dust. The Dustcloud envelops Urfgak and Captain Varn, causing them to shimmer and glow for a brief second, the they are gone.

 A half an hour later, 2 more Hulk-Riders burrow into the tunnel, and, after a brief discussion with Hurgar, turn and dig back into the Earth. Hurgar approaches Durgo  'So, Payment sent back to our Town. We take you wherever you want, mber hulks good bodyguards, sense Danger. Where you go now, ogre?' The Goblin Hulk-Riders await your direction.

OoClease post New Spells etc in the OoC thread.


----------



## Velenne (May 12, 2003)

Durgo pulls forth his map.  Wrinkled as it is tucked into his belt, he attempts to smooth it out before showing it to the gobby.  He indicates the same point found the night before  -the forest edge halfway between the swamps and the sacked goblin stronghold.

"Elfies could be all over, but dem no go too close to hags.  Need to go North, need to go North _fast_!"


----------



## Mickerus (May 12, 2003)

As everybody rests, Sellanais sits off on her own, her back against rock, with her head resting on her arm which is propped up by a well-worn sword.  As Valrack comes closer, her ears twitch and she opens one eye and watches him with much the same air of lazy contentment as a serpent basking in sunlight.



> "Perhaps you found a key to fit this lock on the elf wizard corpse, yes?"




"Perhaps, yes, perhaps, no," she quietly muses.  "Why would you need a key, anyways?  No, never mind that..."

Quickly, she rolls forward onto her knees and looks the goblin eye-to-eye with a half-smirk and says "I'll make you a deal.  You show me what you got from the wizard, and I'll show you what I got.  We can trade whatever might be more useful to the other, and if I don't have your key, I can still attempt to open this lock that confounds you so.  Does that sound fair?"


----------



## Set Harth (May 13, 2003)

"Bah, tricksey little tiefling, Trying to take my spoils, Fine you give me key and I give you this." Valracks twisted hand reaches into his belt pouch and pull out a small sparkling ruby, shining blood red." "Silver key for blood-rock." Valrack stares at Midnight suspiciously.


----------



## Capellan (May 13, 2003)

Wekerak hawks and spits,

"Bah, you two still be chattering when the elves flay your hides?  Durgo: pick a route.  I scout it, I get away from their flapping gums."


----------



## Uriel (May 13, 2003)

Hurgar remounts his Umber Hulk, as do all of the other Goblins.
Looking at Durgo he points North saying 'Tunnels take us mos ofway there, we dig sometimes, but open tunnels for most.' 
Without another word, the Hulk-Riders move off, the Umber Hulks loping along the tunnels like massive Apes, their Meat-Chains now wound about ther wastes, the Elves and horse devoured.


There is room enough for all <even Durgo> to move unhindered for the most part, although Durgo and Bargo often duck down for stretches <where the Umber Hulks go to all fours and contimue unaffected>.

Moving in this fashion <making relatively good time>, the Banfd passes along passages filled with glowing Lichens, Mushrooms the height of Orcs and the occassional large crystal formation.

Stopping amongst a cluster of large Crystals, you break for rest after a few hours of walking.Hurgar tells you all that he will resume after half an hour.

OoC:I still need spells for Valrack


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2003)

Beatings and accusations not forthcoming, Bargo begins to resume his usual irritable self, cursing the surroundings, the low tunnels, the endless ground-pounding.  In the mean time he listens for some clue of what happened after the Red took him.

As the company comes to a halt, he thunders down on his rump and slurps greedily at his water.


----------



## Orochi (May 17, 2003)

Kurg immediately pulls out a hunk of meat and commences ripping into it, tearing it to pieces and swallowing them almost whole before drinking a bit as well.


----------



## Uriel (May 17, 2003)

There is a pool of water,caused from a rivulet running out of a split in the wall. Fresh water is available to fill all of your watersacks.
The Goblins are looking about nervously, while the Umber Hulks keep on alert, their multiple eyes scanning the surrounding cavern.


----------



## Capellan (May 17, 2003)

Wekerak slips off Frostbite to allow the wolf a rest from his weight, but he does not stray far from his mount's side.

"Guards are nervous." he observes, lips curling back over sharp and yellowed teeth.


----------



## Mickerus (May 17, 2003)

> "Bah, tricksey little tiefling, Trying to take my spoils, Fine you give me key and I give you this.  Silver key for blood-rock."



Midnight Fang widens her smile at Valrack's apparent frustration.  "Tiefling?  Oh, I assure you, little wrinkled one, I'm far more... _pure_ than some mere tiefling."

She looks at the ruby for a moment, and then says "I did not ask for payment, I asked to know what your wolf snatched from the wizard.  If all you can show me is a pretty rock, then I have no pretty key."

When the group stops at the cavern, she quietly slinks over to the leader of the goblins and leans in close to whisper to him.

"What are you worried about?  Something else lurks in these tunnels?"


----------



## Uriel (May 17, 2003)

Hurgar looks about nervously again and replies, his eyes on the cavern walls 'Something here killed one of my Band last time through, him and his Hulk. Something BIG'.
As if to accentuate the Goblins' fear, a sharp _note_  resounds throughout the cavern, reverberating off of the Crystal formations, as if some force were alive in the rock.


----------



## Velenne (May 17, 2003)

While Durgo's taste for battle could never be satiated, he was more concerned with his new duty.  It was so important!  He didn't want to take the risk of losing time, even if he knew he could kill anything with a single blow.  

"Keep going," he commands, perhaps a little too loudly, once everyone has had their turn drinking water, "Elfies faster den Hulks.  No want dem on top when we come up."


----------



## Set Harth (May 19, 2003)

Valrack turns away from the she-demon snorting. He then returns to mount Hex before retrieveing his new spellbook from a pocket. He casts _detect magic_ and inspects the spellbook for magical traps, looking for abjuration auras.


----------



## Mickerus (May 20, 2003)

"For once, I am in agreement with the oaf.  Let's make haste; I don't know what else lurks down here, but the quicker we are out of these tunnels, the quicker we can make some real progress."

Sellanais looks at Durgo with the closest thing to a warm smile she is capable of (the pronounced fangs can make it difficult to feign sincerity) and adds "And haste is exactly what your mission requires, isn't it, O' vacuous one?"

Midnight Fang quietly shoulders her gear and motions to proceed, all the while twirling a tiny silver key on the end of one of her claws...


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2003)

Hastening from the Crystaline cavern, the Band sets off at a fast trot, the Umber Hulks in the lead, though one moves at the rear.
As this last leaves the cavern, an overwhelming _Note_ of shrill Intensity sounds, and the last Umber Hulk and Rider disappear in a spray of Blood. Valrack and Midnight Fang glimpse a massive Crystaline form slam into the Umber Hulk,turning it to mush, then they are off at a run, following the others.
An hour goes by, then a second, with only brief rests to catch your breaths.
At last, you reach a long and cool tunnel, this large and rounded, and big enough for all to use without stooping. The Goblin Chief whispers Big Worm make tunnel, big Purple one, good tunnel.Worm dead now, we find  body last week, dead near Crystal Cavern.Good eats,good and plenty.' 

Another hour passes, and the Umber Hulks stop. The Riders confer for a moment, pointing here and there along the walls and ceiling. Finally, two of them move to a wall and begin tunneling.
Hurgar moves to the Ogre and says 

'Edge of Forest now, between Swamp and Goblin town, as you asked. We go now,Ogre of Zuregath. Take this if you come this way again.It call to the Hulks.Put it into ground,cover with dirt.We come, aid Zuregath.You tell Zuregath that Hulk-Riders of Clan Rugraga help him, help Zuregath?We good allies, good and Loyal allies against Aruth.' The Goblin tosses down a small crystal, then motions for the other Hulk-Riders to follow. All of the Hulks move to the newly created tunnel and add their efforts to those of the two who had gone before.Minutes later, the Hulks return, and Hurgar points to the tunnel leading out and up to the surface. Then, the Hulks move off, digging down into the Earth. In monets, they are gone and the tunnel awaits.

The tunnel leads a few hundred yards up and to the North. At the end can be seen an opening,this covered with vines and creepers. The tunnel looks out from a hillside, facing North. In the distance, North and East, can be seen many lights, as if a great force is camped, though these are many miles away. To the West, seen through the night air, can be noted a gloomy patch that can only be Swamp or Marsh. The smells carried on the Night Air confirms this.
The forest is behind you for the most part, though there are enough trees to take a bit of cover while you ascertain your plans.


----------



## Velenne (May 28, 2003)

Even after the hours of flight from their pursuers, Durgo has yet to fully comprehend their situation.  It is not until he faces the countless campfires of his enemy does the full weight of his burden fall upon his wide shoulders.  The ogre squats against one side of the tunnel and buries his chin in one palm, obviously deep in thought (although for an ogre, such a term is certainly relative).

"Hmm...elfies on one side...hags on uder side.  Durgo dun know how to fight hags, but him know elfies real good.  Still....

"Hmm...need go fast and no fight for now.  Too many elfies, not 'nuff Muragar."

He places both hands on the side of his head and tries to abate his thoughts of killing elfies, dear though they may be.  If they could run fast enough, maybe they could skirt the edge of the swamps and not fight hags or elfies.  

If gobbies could hold fort long enough, and him and the others ran fast enough, they might be able to outpace the elf army.  For awhile, at least.

"Hmf.  We go 'round swamps," he states at last, arcing a finger in a half-circle,  "Stay in tallgrass and trees so elfies no see.  North.  Always North.  Must go fast.  Hmf! We go!"


----------



## Capellan (May 28, 2003)

"Sounds like the best plan." Wekerak spurs Frostbite forward. "The elves will have scouts. One of us should go ahead and pick a clear path for the others to follow."


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2003)

"But them elfies are right there to kill...  We kill lots when get dark and they no can see no more...  Bargo bored of running.  Bargo want to devour elf woman."

Bargo complains as Durgo sets off again and the gobbie says something or other.


----------



## Set Harth (May 28, 2003)

[OOC: If Valracks efforts to unlock the spell book with his own spells fail, then he'll use the next oppertunity to pick Midnight's pocket for the key when they are sleeping.]

"I can't believe I'm following the orders of an Ogre, Sigh. Very well, I shall follow, lead the way." Valrack and Hex will ride keeping to the middle of the group.


----------



## Uriel (May 29, 2003)

.


----------



## Orochi (May 29, 2003)

Kurg ranges forward a bit, slavering lightly as the elfen ogre mentions devouring an elf. He too has thoughts of blood and killing, the crunch of bone and the hot pouring of blood from flesh, but he knows that to wait for an army to come would be death. But he has an idea for how both movement and killing may be accomplished, without too much risk. He approaches Bargo carefully, hoping he doesn't look like food to the half mad thing.

"We stay near back of formation. If Elves come, kill and eat."

He allows himself to fall back, trying to position so that Bargo will be behind him, able to absorb any unseen strikes before they strike Kurg himself.


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2003)

Bargo gives a broken toothed grin and a hushed laughter.

"Dogman shay-man smart.  Hu hu hu hu!"

He tries to remain near the back in the hopes that some elfies think to catch him.


----------



## Mickerus (May 30, 2003)

Sellanais overhears the gnoll and the half-ogre, and mutters "Idiots." as she stalks forward, keeping pace near the front of the line.


----------



## Capellan (May 30, 2003)

Wekerak ranges out ahead of the others, Frostbite moving silently on his huge, wide paws.  The goblin's ears and eyes strain for any sign of the elves.  He pays no attention at all to his companions, all senses focussed outward.


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2003)

Running off at a brisk pace, the group moves forward, using the sparce vegitation and darkness to (hopefully) stay out of sight from any Elven Scouts. Durgo near front, with Krug and Valrack on Hex loping beside (with the Vampire Bat ranging ahead, searching for any Slinking Elves) beside him. Midnight fang keeps a brisk pace as well, with Bargo bringing up the rear in the hopes that some foolish Elf would try to Ambush him. The Half-Ogre can taste the Elf's flesh now, the delicious sweet tang of Heart-Blood as the elf dies in his grasp, the screams of Leghionarres, pitifully incapable of standing up to mighty Bargo! The Half-Ogre fails to notice the almost imperceptible *Snick* of a branch being broken behind him, as  a shadow raises up from where it had been laying in wait, moving quiickly towards Bargo's rear...Not so Midnight fang, who has turned at the sound and seen the form, a tall Elf dressed in black, bearing a pair of short blades.

Initiative Suprise Round

Midnight Fang 22

Elf Assailant 19

Bargo is oblivious, the rest of the party at least 100 feet ahead and unaware of the situation as of now.


_Scouting Ahead_ 

Wekerak breathed in the cold air, tinged with the scent of grains from the field that Frostbite now raced across. it felt good to be out of the cave. Goblins had no problem in general with the underground, indeed, many tribes lived beneath the surface their entire lives. Not so Wekerak, whose people raced under the Moon, hunting and slaying as was their wont to do. Had not the Great Maglibuyet ordained it so!!?!

Frostbite gulped air as he ran, glad to be in the open again. With a sudden start, the Winter Wolf stopped, freezing stock-still.
I smell Horses...something is wrong with the Scent, though. Something Off.' 

Wekerak hunkered down in the saddle, and Frostbite lowered himself as well, taking cover against a large (7' high) rock outcrop.

COming into view, perhaps 100 feet ahead, and quite visible in the Golden light of the Moon, were Horsemen, 3 of them. No wait...
Something was indeed different. These were not Horsemen, but Centaurs.

Wild Topknots bedecked with silver wire, leather armor studded with steel barbs and yellow faice-paint adorned the Centaurs, who bore powerful Composite Bows and had Lances and massive Greataxes upon Saddle-like harnesses. One Centaur said something too far to hear and pointed. A figure ran along the grass, Wekerak coud clearly see that it was an Orc, running away from the Centaurs. Laughing, the Man-Horses raised Bows and fired, one arrow taking the Orc in the back, while the others missed. Yelling ensued, and the 2 who had missed handed over coins. It would seem that these Beasts thought to make _Sport_ of the Citizens of Myrach...


Wekerak pondered, he was some quarter mile ahead of the others, and alone. As if sensing his thoughts, which may well have been the case, Frostbite Whispered I would teach these Horse-Beasts who rules the Night. Let us sink our teeth deep into their bellies, eh Wekerak, my friend?'


----------



## Capellan (May 30, 2003)

Wekerak eyes the centaurs, savouring the mental image of their agonised screams over a cooking fire.  Then he reluctantly shakes his head,

"They might run.  Wouldn't be time to catch 'em all before they brought the elves runnin'.  We go back: warn the ogres ..." Wekerak breaks off, another thought crossing his mind.  His eyes narrow as he watches the horse-men, "... or maybe ..."

Wekerak watches the centaurs to see if they ride over to the orc they shot, or if they just ride on.


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2003)

Indeed, the centaurs canter over to the Orc, one running his spear through the body to make sure that it is dead. Then, he leans down, picking the body up easily. With a laugh and the jeers of his brethren egging him on, the Centaur holds the orc up by it's sparse hair, pulling a short sword from a scabbard on his harness. Next, he beheads the orc with a flourish and a grin, depositing the Head into a grisly bag, already dripping with gore.

ooC:The Centaurs are now about 70' from you. You face North, they face North-East, looking away from you. As of yet, they have failed to detect you, and the wind blows towards you (thus Frostbite's scenting of them earlier).


----------



## Capellan (May 30, 2003)

"I never could resist a fine meal."

Wekerak spurs Frostbite forward into a charge, angling so as to catch all three centaurs with a burst of the wolf's breath weapon, before Frosbite's jaws close on one, and his own daggers silence another.

OOC: aim is to put 2 down, if possible, then ride down the last.  It would be bad news if two survived, and they scattered ...


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2003)

_Bargo almost taste the elfies...  HeeeeEEEEre elfie elfie elfie..._  Bargo mumbles to himself, chortling, "Bargo promise to play nice...  Bargo wouldn't hurt you...  hu hu hu hu..."  He looks up at the altering course of the goblin ahead.  _Hrnnh?  Where creepy not-elf going?_


----------



## Mickerus (May 30, 2003)

As Midnight Fang whirls to an about-face, she releases one of the throwing knives at her hip from its sheathe and flings it past Bargo at the elf with a single fluid motion, hissing "Behind us, you deaf fools!"

OOC: Trying out one of the new toys I've acquired...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 1, 2003)

_Rear of the Band, Midnight fang, Bargo and the Elf..._ 

Midnight Fang slides one of her new throwing Daggers out,flipping it in air, catching it nd hurling at the Elf that even now races at Bargo's back.

The Slim blade flies through the air, striking true, hittingthe Ekf in the chest.
<Hit, Crit, 29 points total, including Sneak and what was obviously an electrical charge>

Faltering a bit, the Elf keeps going, though he now focuses his attention on Midnight Fang
Well then, if you would like to play...' 
The Elf intones some Arcane Words and a quartet of Magic Missiles streak out from his sword, hitting Midnight fang squarely. 
<14HP damage>.
Bargo now hears and assesses the situation, he stands some 60' from the Elf, while Midnight fang is about 40' from the Elf, and 30-40 from Bargo, off at an angle from the two.

Round One
Midnight Fang
Elf
Bargo



_Wekerak and the Centaurs_

Moving with all haste and caution, Frostbite slinks in behind the Centaurs, who seem oblivious to his advance.

Taking aim, Wekerak unleashes 2 arrows, both of these striking a Centaur as Frostbite spits his Icy breath upon the Men-Horses.

<I took a little liscense, hope it's OK, with the arrows. 2 Hits, 14 and 11 points including Sneak. Frostbite's breath did 10HP, I disallowed saves, they were suprised>.

One Centaur falls dead immediately, while a second seems sorely hurt. the third turns and roars a challenge, though the shrill scream seems half the sound of an enraged Stallion and half that of a man.
Pulling his Greataxe, this Centaur prepares for Battle. Wekerak quickly pulls his daggers, ready for combat.

_Round One_ 

Centaur Three <Axe Wielder> natural 20, 23 total.
Wekerak 20
Frostbite 19
Centaur Two 14

The Centaur <3> , only a few feet away at this point <Frostbite's Breath having a very short range>, moves in, swinging his massive Axe at the Goblin, slamming  Wekerak 
< 14 HP>, while striking at Frostbite with his hooves, missing, due to Wekerak's superior riding skill.

Wekerak is up...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2003)

"MMMMmmm  yummy elfie.  You want play with horn-girl?  You play with her after Bargo eat your legs."  Bargo licks his lips and moves 30' to stand next to Midnight Fang.

OOC: Bargo readies an action to attack the elf when it comes within reach.  He will also take an attack of opportunity on it if it moves through his threatened area to get to Midnight Fang or Bargo.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 1, 2003)

Wekerak licks his lips at the coppery scent of blood in the air.  In unison, he and Frostbite lunge forward, jaws and daggers moving together to strike at the horse-meat.

OOC: full attack.  If that drops him, I'll take a 5' step toward the other.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 2, 2003)

Midnight Fang's eyes blaze red as she almost seems to relish the pain from the magic missiles.

Taking a step back, she crouches almost to a kneel, with one claw pushing against the ground.  She smiles, and her fangs begin to lengthen as her smile grows wider, seeming to split her face at the jaw with row upon row of spines.

Looking the elf in the eye, she replies to his empty taunt in elven.  "What you fail to understand, cousin, is that the game is already over."

With a sudden burst of movement she charges towards the elf with her arms spread outward and claws splayed open, ready to slash him apart.  When she gets within reach of him, however, instead of slashing, she moves with a blur that makes it almost impossible to see what happens, though the end result is obvious; a streak of reflected moonlight drives straight toward the elf's throat.

OOC:  Charging and using the Flick of the Wrist feat to draw the shadow dagger and attempt a sneak attack.  If he's still standing, Bargo can have fun with what's left.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 2, 2003)

_Main Group_ 

Durgo's mind raced with the things that had befallen in just a few short hours. COnfusion at what the Shay-Man had told him, the desire to kill elfies, a vague need to whack bargo on the head for something (he must have done something bad, and Durgo had not hit him in far too long now). A sharp *Shing* resounds from the rear, the sound of Elf-Hewer being pulled forth, nothing else makes that noise. SInce Bargo carried his monsterous bow, the danger must be close for Elf-Hewer to come forth...very close.

Kurg was thrilled to be in the open again. Yeenogh had seen him through the battle with the legion, given him some tasty treats to eat and had even shown his favor in a deliciously gibbous Moon this night...Kurg stopped his musings. There was something on the Wind. Looking leftward, the Gnoll spotted dark shapes racing across the fields towards them. Large shapes, strange shapes. What could they be?Whatever they were, they were still several hundred yards away.Looking frantically around, the Gnoll saw (under Yeehoghu's Blessed Moon) the edge of the swamp a mere mile away to the West, they could make it, or they could fight the Elfies, his Flail once again tearing through their flesh and bone, spurting their entrails into the air and releaving them of the Life that they do not deserve.

Valrack fumed. That Damned Half-Demon dared to mock him!?! Dared to dangle the Key before his nose, attempting to parley?
Well, he would show her, he would...
'Elfs come. Many Elfs, much Blood to take. Much Blood. Elfs from the East, much Blood!' 
The Goblin stopped Hex for a second, looking the direction that Kithcor cad indicated, the bat somewhere up high and scouting. 
Valrack could make out large forms of some sort, racing towards the Band. WHat could they be...a creak resounded across the Field, the sound of a wheel. Chariots...dozens of them, and  behind them, something else. Looking about, Valrack saw the others stopped as well, Durgo pointing towards the rear, where his half-wit Son was, and the accurssed Half-Demon.

_Bargo and Midnight Fang_ 

Moving with Supernatural Grace, Midnight fang closes with the Elf, her blade poised for his death, hidden from his sight.
With a sudden shift in her grip, the Dagger is out, stabbing at his abdomen...only to miss, as the Elf spins away, laughing 'I think you will like this,Beast' 
The Elf plunges his Sword into the earth, intoning 'Uvamearee!' 
Midnight Fang has only a brief second to decipher the ancient Elven...Fire.
A ball of Flame erupt around the Elf, highlighting him in it's baleful light. Midnight Fang is thrown back, scortched, though alive
<32 HP Fireball, MF missed her save, rolled a '4', sorry, 17 total, not quite enough 32-20 Resistance, =12 damage, MF down 26HP now>

As soon as the Fireball goes off, a horn sounds to the East, followed by the sound of elvish voices raised in Hunt.

Bargo had good plan, wait for Elfie to come and die, but Elf-Demon spoiled that. Charged Elfie. Now Elf-Demon burned and hurt bad. Bargo Mad at Elfie!
Lumbering forward, Bargo takes the interveining distance with ease, his massive legs eating up the distance between himself and the Elf Wizard-Warrior. The Elfies face looks shocked, and he is burned a little too. Bargo smiles Bar-B-Q Elfie! . 
Swinging Elf-Hewer in a massive Arc, Bargo connects with the Elfie, watching with glee as the Elfie looses his head.
<Charge,hit,32 HP, dead Elf>.
Midnight fang regains her feet, retrieving her thrown knife, it's blade still crackling with electricity.

_Wekerak and the Centaurs_ 

Wekerak stabbs at the man-Horse, hitting with the Weeping Blade once and the Spirit Blade once < 14HP total>.
Frostbite bites savagely as well,hitting the Centaur <14 HP>.
The Axe-Wielding Centaur falters, his chest pierced by blades and his stomach tore open bit Wolf Teeth. Rearing back, the Centaur falls to the ground with a resounding *Crash*.

The third Centaur's eyes go wide with Horror, seeing his situation. these were no mere Rabbits for the hunt, not this Goblin and his White Wolf from hell. The Centaur turns and Bolts away, heading North. 
<Run for 200' feet or so>
Damn it, one was getting away. there were spoils to take, however, satchels, a massixeAxe, arrows for his Quiver...then Wekerak hears the horn to the South and East, an Elvish Hunting Horn. 
Thrice-Damned fools, what had they stirred up now!?!


----------



## Capellan (Jun 2, 2003)

Wekerak snarls a curse, but his lips are twisted in pleasure.  The thrill of killing runs like fire in his blood.

_Our route lies north, and the horseman flees there.  He must not wake his fellows, or the trap will close.  The ogres can look after themselves for now._

Snatching out his bow, Wekerak spurs Frostbite after the Centaur, firing as soon as he is able.  He will bring down this prey, and ensure the path remains open.

Behind him, the bodies and their treasure lie in the darkness.  There will be time to gather those, later.  The scent of blood will lead him to them.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 2, 2003)

Sellanais quickly recovers herself, and realising that the elven warrior-mage's head is already quite missing, reaches into the pouch at her side to dig out one of her healing potions even as she quickly rifles through the dead elf's remains.  She grabs whatever she can even as she spears the cork stopper on the vial with a clawed thumb and drinks deeply.

As she stands again, she silently curses to herself.  _Poison, fool!  Always forgetting the poison!_

She looks to Bargo, and says "You are a disgusting, boorish, crude, filthy, stench-ridden beast.  Never forget that.  But for what it's worth, you have my gratitude tonight.  Come now, we must hurry to catch up with the others."


----------



## Velenne (Jun 3, 2003)

Durgo looks east.  No good.  There were too many Elfies!  Too many!  They needed to be fast but the Elfies were like sand, slowing them down with their too many numbers!

The ogre growls in the direction of the horn, a wet, gutteral noise that sends spittle across his cracked lips.  

"We go West!  Let Elfies chase until dem too far away for uder Elfies to hear horn.  Den, we hide and ambush dem!  GO! FAST! NOW!"


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally said by Midnight Fang_
> *"You are a ..., ..., crude, filthy, stench ... beast.  Never forget that.  But for ... it's worth, you have my ... tonight.  Come now, we .... hurry to catch up with ... others." *




Bargo catches about one word in five as the not-elf speaks quickly.  As he has been taught to do in such instances by Durgo so as not to reflect badly upon him, Bargo smiles wickedly and grins, and complies.

_Bargo know 'hurry'.  Bargo know 'trap'.  Maybe Bargo lay down in swamp and wait for short elfies come too clo---Not-elf leaving..._

Bargo bolts off to the west, his incredible strength used for a different purpose, propelling his lumbering frame forward at a dead sprint.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 3, 2003)

_Main Band_ 

Durgo takes off at a run Westward, the outline of the swamp visible in the ghostly light of the moon. Whether the others ran his way or not mattered little to Durgo, he had a Mission, after all.
To the South, the massive form of bargo could be seen and soon the Half-Ogre was close enough to see in the dark. Bargo held an elf head high, blood trailing from the severed neck-stump. Close behind bargo ran the Elf-Demon, she moving in a graceful if uneaven gait. Durgo smelled burnt flesh, and the Elf-Demon was the source.

_Bargo and Midnight Fang_ 

Bargo scooped the Elfie's head up as a snack as he ran off to the West to lay his Ingenious Trap (the one where he hides and jumps up yelling Rawwgg!!! as he kills Elfies).

Midnight fang pauses a moment to relieve the Wizard of any obvious treasures, then she too heads West.



_Wekerak and the Centaur_ 

The Centaur had a big lead on Wekerak. While he was slaying it's Kin, it was running away (It must be a genious among Men-Horses to see Wekerak's obvious prowess).

The Goblin and wolf take off after the fleeing Centaur, but the Man-Horse seems to be gaining ground.
Firing his bow, Wekerak misses twice.

_Round three Wekerak and the Centaur_ 

Wekerak sees the Centaur spin around, firing behind him, missing.
Wekerak fires again, though there are several hundred feet between them.
Hitting once and missing once, Wekerak deals the wounded Centaur a telling blow <6HP>, though the Man-Horse keeps on his hooves.

_Round Four Wekerak and the Centaur_ 

The Centaur fires again, this time hitting the Goblin with a long feathered shaft < 9HP>.
Wekerak gains significantly, firing his bow twice again, hitting the Centaur with one shaft <6HP>.
The Centaur stumbles, going down and not moving...

_Round Five Wekerak and the Centaur_ 

Wekerak pulls Frostbite up next to the Centaur's body. Frostbite lunges in, tearing at the man-Horse's throat, just to make sure.
One of the arrows is salvagable, and the Centaur has a dozen or so arrows in his bow as well.
Wekerak hears no sounds of battle, for he has travelled for quite a ways from where he engaged the Man-Horses.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 5, 2003)

Kurg snarls once in the direction of the approaching chariots, daring them to follow into the swamp, where their war chairots will flounder and become prisons, holding them still for a deadly ambush. As they near the swamp, Kurg's snarl changes, becoming a series of short barks and whistles, entreating Yeenoghu to protect his priest, and at the same time possibly scatter the enemies if they attempt to charge.

OOC: If any arrows start to come their way, or if the chariots go for some kind of charge, Kurg's casting Obscurring Mist to hopefully break up any chariot formations or prevent them from finding targets.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2003)

Bolting for the Swamp, the group runs pell-mell across the short distance to the edge of said quagmire. Already, stinging gnats and mites fly into eyes, ears and bite unexposed skin.
 Valrack is suddenly broke from his thoughts by Kithkor 'Elves falter, fall back from Swamp, you make it to safety.Run, master, run hex!' 
Arrows whistle overhead, none finding their mark, though several bounce off of the armor of the Muragar.
 Krug cackles, summoning an _Obscuring Mist_ , creating a blanket of fog between the band and the Legionarres.
Cries and shouts become muffled as the Mist blankets everything, though the occassional *Whthp!* of an arrow passes close by the ears of the band. Durgo lands waist deep in muck, signaling that he had indeed made it to the Swamp.
Close by Hex and Valrack stand, as well as the Gnoll. Bargo thunders up, still grinning with a dangling Elf head in hand.
Lastly, Midnight Fang approaches, her burns looking bad, if not critical. there is no sign of Wekerak...

The Elves do not follow into the Swamp, though several are laughing and shouting as if privy to some private joke.
A voice calls out in accented Myrachian ' Though you have eluded our blades this night, animals, Death will come to you,I think! Say hello to the Swamp Matrons for us before they roast you over coals or boil you for their soup!' More elvish taunts and shouts follow, along with an ever increasing barrage of arrows. Hunkered down against trees, large standing stones or behind fallen logs, the Band is safe from the Elvish assaultfor now.  The pointy ears seem content to wait out the night, however,in case any dare the open Plains again.

Durgo crawls out of the muck, dozens of leaches attached to his legs and a few on his arms as well. 
What now, you all wonder? WHat anyof you know of the hags is vague. They are loosely allied with Myrach, though they pay no allegiance to any. Rumors have it that there are several Swamp matrons, each with a dislike or even vehemence for the others, though they do band together in times of need. How they treat your kind is a mystery as much as their level of Power, though it is said that they are Great Wizards and Sorcerers.


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 5, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I'll be unable to post for the next two weeks as I'll be on vacation, Valrack will be swtiched on Autopilot so as not to hold thing up. See you on the 23rd

Set


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2003)

Bargo growls, "Bargo feel like humie sheep!  Run by scraggly dogs.  Durgo should let us kill d'em elfies.  See how good they laugh with Elf-Spitter in their guts!"

Bargo roars in rage and frustration in the murk.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 5, 2003)

As he's pacing, Durgo absently boxes Bargo on one ear during a pass.  

"Too many elfies, not enough Muragar no more.  And dem have shay-mans and wizards.  No...we use night and fog to escape into swamp, sleep during day, and come back out next night.  Need to move fast!"

The ogre hops back into the muck and starts making his way into deeper into the swamps.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 5, 2003)

Wekerak leaps from Frostbite's back and swiftly cuts a haunch from the last of the Centaurs, then searches the body for valuables.

Once that's done, he returns to the scene where he slew the others, and again takes anything of value he can find.

With that done, he spurs Frostbite back toward the others, intending to report what he has found, and gain healing from the clerics.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 5, 2003)

"Durgo, you had best have something of value as tribute for the hags!  They may be allies of Myrach in word, but we're still trespassing upon their lands, and I doubt they will appreciate our band tempting the legions into following us into it."

After chastising the ogre, Midnight Fang turns to face the elven legions.  _This fog will do little to cover our backs..._

Looking at the obscuring fog, she begins focusing her will to summon clouds of inky darkness to further protect the group from the elves' vision.

OOC: I'm going to take a moment to use all three of my _darkness_ abilities for the day (night?), keeping them as spread out as possible, and also leaving no gaps to see through.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

OoC:Wekerak has already killed the last Goblin. Valrack now on Auto-Pilot


Valrack sends his thoughts to Kithkor 'Find that Doltish Wolfrider and bring him here.' 
The Bat wings off North, the direction that Wekerak had gone.

Midnight Fang's Darkness Spells go off, creating a wall/shell of Darkness that the Elves are unaware of, as the Mist still blocks their sight as well.


_Wekerak and Frostbite_ 

Minutes go by, with no clear indication of where he should go now for Wekerak.Frostbite has no idead, though he says South, though Wariness is the key, as there are Elves everywhere. Wekerak then notices something small winging it's way out of the sky. It was the Necromancer's Familiar. The bat hovers for a moment, then flies off South and East, swinging back again,looping around and indicating that the Goblin should follow.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

OoCM prompt here

IC
Wekerak, quickly getting the Bat's Gist, follows it south and west, keeping low and away from hill tos. Soon, a Swamp becomes clear, and the Wolfrider enters (much to the disguts of poor Frostbite, whose sense of Smell is far beyond that of the Goblin or the bat). After 20 minutes of slogging through muck and leeches,stinginf gnats and the Gods-aweful smell, Wekerak espies the form of Durgo standing against a tree, the others nearby. Arrows whistle out of the dar to the East, a sure sign of Elves waiting for the band to exit that way. the ogre does not look amused. Bargo is nearby, munching on an elf head, grinding bones and all between his massive jaws.

The Vampire bat alights on Valrack's shoulder, awaiting further instructions.
The Necromancer seems the only one not annoyed by the smells of the Swamp, his close proximity to the undead most likely killing any sense of smell he once had.'Well, what now, oh Great Ogre?' the Goblin Sneers.

As if in answer, Midnight fang notices that several of the vines and creepers part visibly, as if indicating a _Path_ ...


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 7, 2003)

Sellanais looks to the others and points out the path.  "Well then, it seems _somebody_ is already aware of our arrival.  Everybody keep your wits about you, and try to at least attempt to show respect to the hags, should we end up dealing with any of them."


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2003)

"Runh?  Now we---Oh.  You meant Durgo."  Bargo rubs his head where Durgo had rung his bell pretty good.  He mutters darkly about eating Durgo's tiny brain.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 7, 2003)

Wekerak consoles Frostbite - and himself - by tearing strips off the haunch of centaur, alternattely feeding the red strands of flesh to the wolf, and to himself.  As he does so, he idly searches through the belongings he looted from the corpses of the horse men, to see what he's recovered.

When the path appears and Midnight Fang delivers her little lecture, the goblin sickers,

"After you, half-elf." he grins, teeth reddened with blood.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 7, 2003)

Durgo looks at the parting vines and hurrumphs.  _Mojo..._ he thinks ominously.  Shay-men or wizards, these hags were.  He had heard some things about them, but the others obviously knew much more.  He supposed if he had to deal one of them to the hags, he would do so if it meant passage through the swamps.  Probably the stupid goblin wizard and his undead friends.

The ogre strides toward the _Path_.  The telltale lumbering of his heritage is gone, replaced by the proud gait of a soldier with a purpose.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

Slogging through the mire that is this Hell-Hole, the Band gives rise to a whole new generation of mites,leeches and ticks, so freat is their contribution of blood.
It sems that the mucky _Path_ goes on forever, the sound of distant Elvish insults replaced by the *Shlooop* *Shlooop* of boots pulling themselves up from muddy ground, as well as bargo's muttering and the occassionaly bicker or snide comment from Midnight Fang Valrack and Wekerak.

Hours pass, and dawn comes, though a sickly overcast sun it is that shines down balefully upon you.

'First thing that has gone right all week'  says Valrack smugly as the hated Sun fights to cut through the haze.
 One thing that had been absent in the night is the oppressive heat, the temperature soaring ( along with the insect assaults).
Then, abruptly, Midnight Fang stops, signaling the others to do so as well.
Before you, in a small clearing is a Cottage. Situated upon a 
semi-dry hummock, a vine-covered stone house some 15' tall sits like a spider in the center of it's web...which may be closer to the truth, seeing as the Hags have such a pleasant reputation.

No animals are visible, nor is the occupant of the House.
The air is cut by the *Heerummph* of Bullfrogs and the neverending bite of insects.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 8, 2003)

Kurg raises his muzzle, the area seeming ripe with magic that he could almost smell over the fetid muck of the swamp. He muttered a swift prayer for clarity, asking his demon-god to reveal what there was of magic in the area, and its strength, that he might better know the situation.

OOC: Detect Magic, hanging back until the full four rounds have passed and I gather all available info.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 8, 2003)

Wekerak snickers as the spellcasters hang back, milling indecisively on the edge of the clearing.  

"Hag know we here.  Why waste time?" he gives Durgo a gap-toothed smirk, "Want me to knock, boss?"


----------



## Velenne (Jun 9, 2003)

Durgo glances back to Wekerak, turns his chin toward cottage and inclines his head.    He'll stand right where he is and watch...


----------



## Capellan (Jun 9, 2003)

Wekerak hops from Frostbite's back and swaggers to the front door.

Then he knocks.  Very politely.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 9, 2003)

Bargo sucks a leech up noisily, shredding it in his teeth, enjoying the squishy pop.  

"Hu hu hu hu hu..."  He giggles for no apparent reason while his monstrous hand caresses the pommel of Elf-Splitter.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2003)

While the others await some sign of habitation, Wekerak swaggers up to the front door, knocking and waits.
And waits...and waits...
After what seems like an hour, massive footfalls resound from within the Cottage and stop on the other side of the Door.
A heated argument seems to be transpiring behind the door, though one of those involved suddenly yells and the other is silent.

The door to the cottage creaks open and  an immensely wide form becomes visibe, one that dwarfs Wekerak like a Gnat.

Before the Goblin stands the biggest troll that he had ever seen (and he has seen more than a few trolls). Almost 12 feet tall, as wide as Bargo and...he has two heads.
The Troll is dressed in tattered finery, brocaded vest and pants, though these seem far too small for him, and they have seen better days (better years, frankly), caked as they are in mud,filth and blood. Looking down  to peer at Wekerak, the left head licks his lips and grins in a most unsavory manner. Suddenly, the right 
hand shoots up and pokes out the Left Heads eyes. Immense screaming and gnasking of teeth ensues, but the left head goes quiet, whimpering in obescience, even as it's eyes begin to regenerate. The Right head addresses Wekerak in broken Goblin
'Guests? Be ye Guests? I smell yer friends yonder. Tell 'em they's welcome, but ta hurry, as the Madam does'n like ta door Open fer more'n a Moment.' 

The Troll then steps back inside, awaiting a response.
Wekerak clearly sees that the inside of the Cottage looks more like a Mansion, powerful _Mojo_ indeed.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 9, 2003)

Wekerak turns back toward the others,

"He says to come in, and to hurry up about it."

With that, the goblin whistles Frostbite to him, and steps through the doorway.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 10, 2003)

Durgo turns to the assembled motley crew and waves them forward.  Returning his gaze to the door, he proceeds without further word or show.  The ogre has had his fill of grubs and leeches, however, and is ready to try anything else.  Still, he trusts nothing of what he sees, especially when it comes to Mojo like this.  Durgo is tense and ready to draw iron at the first threat...


----------



## Orochi (Jun 10, 2003)

As Kurg's mystically enhanced senses fade/fail (depending on what ahppened with the detect magic) he moves forward, keeping his flail low, but s6till in hand, both for it's value as a holy symbol and for its use as a weapon, should the need arise. He is also careful to keep near Bargo, to allow the beast to stand in the path of any oncoming threat.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Kurg _Detected_ enchantments all about the Cottage and the immediate Environs.
There were many _Illusion_  signatures about the place, as well as incrediby strong _Conjuration/Creation_  magic coming from the Cottage itself.

To a lesser extent, there are a fair amount of _Evocation/Elemental _ signatures showing about the place in various spots. Perhaps Servants of some sort?

The Troll waits until all are withing, barely noticing any of you to any great extent, although the left head does salivate a bit when Midnight Fang comes near.

Once inside, the troll closes the Door, which is accompanied by a resounding 
_Clang_ , and the smell of burnt peat. The insides resemble more a Castle than any mere Cottage, with vaulted ceilings reaching to heights of 20 or 30 feet, complete with gargoyles upon darkened leadges (some of which hiss as you stare) and torch sconces at regular intervals (every 15 feet).The Troll turns and moves down the Hallway with a dignified gait that one might expect in an Elven Hold or when in the presence of Royalty.
The Left Head periodically turns back to stare at one or another of the smaller members of your party, salivating and winking conspiritorialy. The Right Head ignores these minor social infractions (though perhaps to a Troll such things are normal...)
as it leads the way down the Hall, passing Doors on the right and left at without so much as a glance. Each door bears a bas-relief of some scene, a Blizzard here (with doomed travellers), a Hellish Firey landscape there with burning forms, wreathed in flame there. Finally the Troll stops at a massive set of double doors on the right, lifting a keyring that must weigh fifty pounds, he selects a silver key and inserts it, unlocking the Door.
Within is a waiting room, with low stone benches, two tables and a large pitcher and several cups (these made from silvered skulls of various sorts, elves mostly, though the skulls of a dwarf as well as an Ogre lie amongst the setting).

The Troll turns to you and says 'I  return for you in one hour, the Madam is busy, but she is...' he pauses, the two heads looking at one another, then continues '... eager  to meet envoys of Great Zuregath,for she knows it be He that you serve.' The Troll then departs the room.


Not five minutes later, the Doors unlock, and a trio of servants (all wearing tattered finery) enter. An Orc bearing a tray of roats meats of some sort, these rare and bloody. A second servant (a one-eyed Bugbear) bears a massive bowl of greens, some spicy smelling marsh weeds, caked in garlic.The third servant is an Ogre, this one with his mouth stitched shut. He bears a sack, a form struggling within.
The Ogre opens the sack, depositing a fat human, some unlucky soul caught on the Marsh's edge, no doubt. The human is trussed and bound, his eyes staring in silent horror at the assemblage before him. The Orc smiles and snarls in heavily accented Myrachian 'Dinner for the Honored Guests'  before he waves the others out and departs.

An odd reception in deed...

*Anal Spelling Edit*


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 10, 2003)

Bargo skewers the fat human through his belly and lifts him off the ground by Elf-Splitter, savoring his wail and slurping up the blood that runs off the bottom of the blade as he wiggles.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 10, 2003)

Durgo looks fascinated by all the food.  His stomach growls, even though the day before he had feasted on elf until he was fat.  The plump, juicy swamp bugs had been an appetizer compared to this.

But he does not eat.  When the ogres and giants had met each year for the renewing of the "peace" treaty (meaning no wars would be fought, but some raiding was acceptable), the _Gulgathans_ fasted.  And so it was that the custom began to never feast at your enemy's table.  And he certainly did not trust these hags with ogre cups and ogre slaves...

So Durgo sits and fumes as the band eats all around him.  Meanwhile, he tries to think about how he's going to get out of the swamps alive to complete his mission.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 10, 2003)

Bargo smacks his lips loudly and takes a bite out of the dying man while he's still awake enough to scream at the horror of it.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 10, 2003)

Wekerak stares suspiciously at the garlic-smeared vegetables.  His people are meat-eating hunters, not plant-eating prey!

Curling his lip at the insult of being offered prey-food, the goblin does not eat, though his eyes often stray to the juicy, marbled flesh of Bargo's plump victim.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 10, 2003)

Kurg's maw opens as the ogre whelp impales the fat prey on his blade. Almost unthinkingly, he edges closer, only resisting at the last moment the urge to simply bite a piece from the rapidly dying body, remembering the psychotic temperment of the monster.

"Kurg take fleshy man arm, while skin still warm and pink?


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 10, 2003)

As the group walks down the hall, Sellanais bites her lip and lingers for a moment to examine the door featuring the hellish landscape, then quickly moves to catch up with the others.

In the waiting room, she seats herself alone at one of the tables and initially ignores the "banquet," instead discreetly examining her most recent acquisitions.  When she's taken a satisfactory inventory, she rises to get something to eat, wrinkling her nose at the remains of the human and muttering "Human blood smells so _disgusting_..." beneath her breath.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

<Retro>
_Midnight fang and the Bas-Relief_ 

Staring at the Door brings a  series of emotins to Sellenais' mind. 
First elation at such a place where Fiends obviously hold sway, the scene showing winged forms capering in glee and stabbing at the tortured souls writhing in flame-filled Pits. A massive Fiend holds Court over all,as his lessers do his bidding. The Fiends begin to move and those trapped to writhe about, as if they were alive...
Then a feeling of longing takes hold of her, longing to sample the pleasures of complete indulgence in her superiority over those trapped.
Thirdly, the inkling in the back of her mind that she only need _open the door_ and she could join in the fun...
The huge Fiend in the Bas-Relief turns it's head and looks right out of the metal into Sellanais' eyes..._Open the Door_. 

Midnigh Fang is jolted out of her reverie by Valrack, who pokes her in the shoulder with his staff.'Trap not, get yourself, Half-Elf...that Magic strong and Foolish to toy with. The Necromancer then moves down the Hallway.
As she departs, Sellanais feels the Fiend's eyes upon her again, though when she looks back, the scene is as it was when she first looked upon it.


Nearly an hour to the minute after the Troll departed the room, the Door opens and the massive Troll again stands before you all.'The Madam will see you now, follow me.' Leading the way, the troll moves off down the Hall again, which seems to have grown even more immense since last you saw it.
For a full three minutes you walk, passing doors on either side and several passages leading off into other parts of the 'Cottage'/ Finally the Troll stops at a set of Double-Doors, pausing to retrieve his Keyring. Lifting yet another Silver Key, he inserts and opens the door.

The Troll waves you in, as he announces in a booming double voice 
'Envoys from Fell Lord Zuregath, may his Scales remain the Blood Red of his bloodiest foes, may his Wings blot out the Sun, May his Fire be kindled amongst the Cities of the Elves funtil every last trace of Elven Blood is eradicated from the World.' The Left-Head leers at Sellanais at this, his fangs dripping long stringy saliva.

The Chamber is a large affair, ceilings vaulting even higher than the Hall that you have just exited. the smell of incense and burning peat permeates the room, as well as the underlying smell of fresh blood.

Standing against the far wall are near two dozen Beings, the Ogre that you saw in the anti-chamber, as well as the Orc and Bugbear. Several more Orcs, Hobgoblins and even a Hill Giant.
Some have their mouths sewn shut, while others have digits removed from hands, one has a sewn shut eye, another an arm seemingly stitched to his side...

A Throne of bones stands upon a dais at the far end of the room, though the bones are all very small...the bones of Children, the young of many races visible in the jumble of bones.
Gargoyles peer from along a ledge, hissing and snarling at you, and in the Darkness behind the throne _Something even Darker_ stops it's movements, taking note of you.

Standing there, you all feel rather uncomfortable, not merely because there are so many creatures with you as their focus of attention. In Myrach such was often the case, where one might have to give a report to a Dragon for instance...No, the feeling that trickles into your brains (even the slow moving brain of Bargo) is that they look at you as if they _expect_ something of you.
'Greetings,Ogre Durgo, Champion of Zuregath,and Bargo,Son of the great Durgo, though you are great in your own way, I suspect...Goblins Wekerak, fastest Wolfrider in Zuregath's Horde, and Valrack...Delver into things best left alone, but irresistably Delicious,Yenoghu's Favored Kurg, Sellenais,Daughter of a maligned yet wickedly superior Heritage. What brings you to my Humble Cottage,eh?' 
Standing before you, not twenty feet away, where nothing was before is a creature...you mind boggles at her form, for it constantly shifts, Painfully beautiful Maiden,to a massively muscled female Ogre Warior, to an Elven Sorceress, to a hideously Ugly Harridan, more foul than any troll, to a Draconian Maid resplendant in black scales to an impossibly Voluptuous Giantess. This last form stays, the creature standing some twelve feet tall. Blue-black skin covers her body, her eyes slitted yellow. her hair a long mass on tangled green <looking somewhat like the branches of a Weeping Willow>. The Hag , for surely she must be the Hag, smiles..showing row after row of tiny sharp teeth, like a Shark. Smoothing her pale yellow shift, for she barely wears a stitch, so sheer and small is her dress,the Hag smiles again, waving you all closer. 'What can I do for you all,hmm? The Legion does not come into my Demnesse, so that I have aided you with already.I opened a Path for you to my Cottage, so that too was a Gift, for else you might have ended your days very Badly.There are things in this Morass that do not recognize even My Authority, or that of my Sisters, yet on my Path, they leave you alone. And lastly, I am prepared to offer you what you most desperately want: A Way home to Myrach, past the legions.Unless you would rather stay here and serve me...I assure you that the Rewards for such are exquisite.' Looking about, you see a look of unbridled lust in the eyesof some ofthe Hag's servants, whilst others have a look of terror upon their faces. The Hag continues 'These gifts,already given and as of yet to be given are Yours. I merely ask a small favor of you.A trivial thing, really...' The Hag awaits your response.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 11, 2003)

Durgo looks up and meets the hag's gaze.  He is unsure of how to deal with the woman- humble like before a dragon, or strong as before a chief, but he prefers the latter.  The way of his own people.

His golden armor has seen better days.  It is splattered with the blood of untold elves, pierced by numerous arrow holes, dull with the dried grime of swampwater, but nevertheless maintains its superior craftmanship and inherant enchantment.  The helm rests upon his head still, though the plumage was singed off in the early moments of the charge into the Legion's vanguard.  He is tall, square-jawed, thick-shouldered, and _proud_.  

"I am Durgo.  I am _Gulgathan_.  My blood is the richest of all ogres and stronger than any other," he recites the words his father taught him, and his father before him, down the line of the Protectors. "Zuregath not dead.  We regroup in Myrarch and him meet us there.  But we must go fast and escape or all is lost and Legions take over."

He had rehersed the words all hour, trying to make them sound fancy so the hag would not think him dumb.  Durgo was quite pleased with his performance, in fact.  

"What you want from us?"


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

The Hag smiles at Durgo's display, tne, moving to her throne, she sits and smiles again, one impossibly long talon caressing the skull of a small elf-child. 'Why my good Ogre,' she begins 'I merely need to you infiltrate the Cottage of my Sister Reluga and kill her for me.'


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2003)

Bargo looks left and right at the spoils and temptations, the offers of riches and passions, and totally misses all the stitching on the servants.  He grins and giggles, drooling a little all the while nodding his head.

_Stupid Durgo no beat Bargo if Bargo rutting with Hag-folk.  Maybe Bargo stay.  See how long Durgo live without Bargo to kill all Durgo en-mees._

"Hu hu hu hu hu... hu.. hu... ... huh?"  Bargo stops as he can hear Elf-Splitter whispering to him of blood and chaos, of being covered in the twisting squishy insides of elfies and elf-friends, of bathing in the hot sticky blood of his foes...



> "...my Sister Relu... ...d kill her f... me."




"Kill..."  Bargo echoes darkly, the light of sanity very dim in his eyes as he can almost feel the blood pouring over him and Red almost over takes him right then.

His breathing gets faster and his muscles bulge as he grips his sword and grins.  He loses himself in a daydream of bodies shorn in half, their upper bodies thrashing around uncomprehending of the fact that they are already dead.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 11, 2003)

Wekerak stands beside Frostbite, seemingly at ease.  But he is silently measuring the distance to the hag with his eyes, muscles taut as he waits to hear the ogre's response.

"I have not tasted hag flesh." the goblin comments, tongue sliding wetly across pointed teeth.  It is not clear if his throughts are on Reluga, or the hag before him.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 11, 2003)

A look of boredom cross Durgo's face.  Kill a woman?  He could send the gobbie to do that!  His only concern lie with expediancy.

"How long dis take?  Must hurry!  Go fast!  You let us out, we come back later and Zuregath's army kill woman for you."

He waits to see if the hag accepts his offer, but the sinking feeling in his stomach tells him she won't.  Stuipid hags and their mojo...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

The Hag looks upon Durgo with a bemused disdain 'This is no mere Woman, Durgo. Would that me or my Scions could get close, I would do this myself, yet a Pact exists that Binds me from doing so. No such safeguard keeps you and your followers from the act, however. I assure you that the rewards that I will bestow as well as the trinkets that she has acquired will also aid you greatly.There is also my ability to send you quickly to your own Realm.' With this, the Hag points to a Pool at one end of her Audience hall, where the dark waters churn and boil. Seconds later, the waters still, and Castle Zuregath can be clearly seen, as if you were there looking at it from the Gates. The Hag says 'My Sister's Cottage lies across the Marsh to the South-West. My Familiar will show you the Path.She must lie dead within 2 nights time, her Heart within my grasp as proof.' An oily feathered Owl flies downfrom some rafter up on high, alighting itself upon the hag's shoulder, then it _Speaks_ ,using Giantish 'I do as you Command, Mistress.' The Hag looks to Durgo to see if he accepts the Mission.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 11, 2003)

Durgo frowns, knowing it's all probably a trick.  Still, there's nothing else they can do here except die in battle, and he's not ready for that yet.  And how was the hag gonna get him to Myrmach using a bunch of water?  Stupid mojo...

"We do this," he says, nodding, "and you send us to Castle.  Two days.  Bring heart.  We go."

He looks back to see Bargo in a haze again, giggling to himself.  He grabs his son by the chin and shakes the half-ogre's head vigorously.  "Come.  We go.  Now!"


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2003)

Bargo roars and throws Durgo's hand off, itching for blood.  The Red threatens to take him over he's so close to it..  But they are going to hunt.  They are going to kill.

_Bargo can wait.  Better to kill and get lusty woman for it than kill and get beaten._


----------



## Orochi (Jun 11, 2003)

As the larger ogre's hand flies back from the pawn ogre, Kurg slips towards him, looking for a second as though he is going to tear a chunk from the brute's throat. Instead, he simply gets close to the leader of this little band, speaking in a low voice, trying to maintain some kind of propriety in the presence of this powerful entity.

"Maybe you ask what hag-sister lair has to protect? Traps, spells, servant creatures, what waits?"


----------



## Velenne (Jun 12, 2003)

Durgo grunts noncommitally, not having thought of that.  (In truth, the ogre thinks of little besides what is directly in front of him.)

Turning back to the hag, he calls out,

"What we fight at hag-sister's?  Just woman?  She have slaves like dem?" He points to the gathered the assembly of the mouth-sewn, "Mojo like you?  Shay'mans?  Uh...traps?"


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 12, 2003)

As the group stands in "court", Midnight Fang is apparently lost in contemplation, at first merely looking up and nodding when her name is mentioned (and not at first realising that it is her _actual_ name that is called...).

As the ogre and the gnoll converse, however, she blinks back to reality and takes a step forward, ignoring Durgo, and speaks in Abyssal, the almost vulgar syllables of the ancient language rolling naturally from her tongue.

"I am certain that the task you request of us is fair for what you offer as well.  However, our success may depend on what we know when we set forth; even such a dimwitted beast as this ogre finds that much to be obvious.  What can we expect from your sister?  Will she likely anticipate our intentions or attempt to welcome us as you have?  Does she have as much talent in illusion, and if so, how can we even be certain to have slain her?  And also, just how mortal is she?  I have several potent poisons on hand, but I would be loathe to spend them fruitlessly."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

The Hag addresses Durgo My SIster has forces simliarthough not identical to my own. You will encounter Ogres,Orcs,perhaps Fiends as well.She has powerful Magic, though not so powerful as Mine, I think. Traps and Wards? Yes, I should think so...' 

The Hag turns an appraising eye to Selanais and replies in Abyssal 'Obviously, my Sister's Cottage is going to be a deadly affair, Daughter of the Abyss. I assure you, however, the rewards that you garner as well as those that I have offered, namely Passage back to Myrach,will be more than sufficient for your losses. Just make sure that You are not one of the inevitable casualties...As to a hag's Mortality? I think your Poisons are best used against her Scions, though she is not Immortal. The extraction of her heart will kill her, never fear.' 

The Hag smiles a shark-toothed grin at Kurg, aware that he can understand her.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 13, 2003)

Durgo gets most of her first words, but none of the rest.  Nevertheless, he nods understandly and turns to leave.

"Time done for talking.  We go."


----------



## Orochi (Jun 13, 2003)

Before Kurg turns to follow the ogre out, he gives the Hag what passes for a return smile among gnolls, a toothy fanged thing that would imply a swift bite to a lesser being, but nothing more than understanding here. Kurg knew that she had spoken to the fiend-tainted elf in a language he knew for a reason, and he would take her words to heart. Because, if nothing else, Kurg was determined that he would live to reap whatever rewards lay ahead. for the same reason, he knew better than to trust one such as this implicitly. Hags are as tricky as they are powerful. 

He stays close to Bargo, maintaining his policy of allowing the brutish thing to stand for him in physical combat when possible, and as a missile shield when needed.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 14, 2003)

OoCroviding all of you are ready

IC: The Two-Headed troll leads you back down the long Halls and corridors to the front Door.

Turning to you, he opens the door. Outside awaits a hunched figure, a green-skinned creature, long stringy hair hangig over a sallow yellowish face. One eye bulges, while the other is a squinty thing hidden beneath an overhanging brow.
The Creature wears an odd mismatch of skins,dried weeds and scaled reptileskin armor. A bow is gripped in his hand, while a wicked axe is stuffed into his belt.
the Troll's Right Head  says 'This is Ogune, one of the Madam's Sons...' the Troll pauses, as if the worn left a foul taste in his mouth, then he continues 'He knows the way to the Cottage as well as any in the marsh. Indeed, he is the best tracker in all the Mars. He will show you the way, wait outside and lead you back when you are finished. May the Dark Gods smile on your Mission.' 

The Hag-Born waits for you, eager to begin.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2003)

Bargo yawns and belches while scratching his chest.  The blood lust had slowly faded away and now left him bored, anxious, and a little hungry.

"Little freak leads Durgo?  Him no look very fast to Bargo.  Stumpy little legs..."


----------



## Velenne (Jun 14, 2003)

Durgo had layed eyes on many freaks as a part of Zuregath's army.  If he had any sense of irony, he might have laughed at Bargo's comment but the idea is lost on his simplistic thought-process.  Anyway, this one seems no worse than the others.

The ogre slowly lowers his gaze to meet the bulging eye of Ogune.

"Durgo ready.  Lead," he says, waving a digit randomly at the ominous bog around them.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 14, 2003)

Wekerak eyes the Hag-Born with professional curiousity and personal disgust.  In the tribe, such a misbegotten spawn would have been thrown straight into the cooking vats, rather than allowed to live - and possibly breed.

_Best to keep an eye on this one.  Frst, to make sure does not lead us badly, and second, to learn what secrets of the marsh he lets slip._

Wekerak scowls.  He has no faith in the promises of any creature, let alone a hag.  But for now, there is no choice.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 15, 2003)

As the group gathers outside, Midnight Fang reaches into a small pouch at her hip and draws forth a small vial.  Unstoppering it, she draws one of the throwing knives and smears a syrupy liquid on it before resheathing it.

She repeats the process with a different vial and a different knife, then pulls out her dart and opens a third vial, which emits a faint trail of a very caustic gas that overwhelms even the stench of the swamp.  Smiling slightly, she changes her mind and closes the vial and replaces it.

She then looks up and says "I am ready."

OOC: Applied large spider venom to one knife, eyeblast to ther other.  The third vial was balor bile.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

The Hag-Born nods, dribbled saliva running down his chin. Turning,he moves off at a brisk trot, leaping over logs and around the edge of small ponds. Ogune sets a brutal pace, seemingly unheaded by the marsh in the least. On the contrary, the Band has a rather more rough time of it, slogging through mire and morass. After an hour or so, Ogune stops, signaling that a rest is in order. The midafternoon heat is hellishly oppressive, the air swarming with biting flies and mites.
Ogune speaks for the first time 'Gonna give Aunt Reluga big nasty su...prize.Gonna make her bleed, huh,huh.' The Hag-Born sounds a bit like someone else that you all know, and your eyes drift over to Bargo, busy chomping on the delicious leeches that he keeps finding on his legs. How convenient.
Suddenly, Ogune stands up, sniffing the air. Quickly scrambling down, he signals you all to hide, frantically and quickly.
Hunkering down in the Marsh, you notice a procession pass by not 20 yards away, a long line of Spectral Forms, enshrouded in robes and bearing pitted swords and standards bedecked with ancient,tattered pennions in black.
One of the Figures starts towards your hiding place and then stops, shying back and away. Rejoining it's fellows, it moves on, no longer carring about you.
Ogune stands after a moment, saying 'Path hide us, Mother's Path...That Hunter Party from Gretchnu, BAD thing....BAD. Dead,dead so Long and so ungry....It Hungry...' Whoever this gretchnu was, ogune was terrified of it, though you seemed safe for the moment, on the Hag's Path, as you wee.
moving onwards, the Hag-Born takes you onward throgh the fetid Marsh, past bog and quicksand, under ancient falling masonry and across a small lake on a pont-boat. inally, near evening, he stops,pointing ahead. 'I wait here. Cottage ahead, quarter mile...Huh,huh, she get bad suprise, bloody suprise,huh,huh...' 

Barely seen through the gloom, faint lights can be glimpsed ahead...

OoCreperations spells etc in ooC please.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 16, 2003)

By the end of the journey, Durgo is in dour spirits.  The slugs have lost their tastiness and the humidity coats him like an unwanted blanket on a hot day.  

"Durgo ready to get dis over with.  Charge fast," he says, squatting down and forming what actually passes for a plan.  While social and logical intricacies evade him utterly, the ogre seemingly has a knack for battle and order, "No stop to rest once inside.  Find hag, kill hag, no get trapped by slaves.  Keep dem scared.  Today, we swim in blood once more.  Strap up."

Durgo goes about cinching up the armor-straps he had loosened on their march and testing the dampened grip on his enormous warhammer.  When he is done, he stands to his full height and looks upon all of them.

"Ogune no want to fight?  Ogune scared?"


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

he Hag-Born grins through filth caked teeth 'I not Scared...but Mother say i stay out, lead you back. if I die in Cottage, you all die out here...' Ogune gestures at the Marsh, then back at the Band. 'Would like to go in....have Business with a few inside. Throats to be slit, blood to be spilled. I do what Mother says.' The Hag-Born squats down on a stump, looking a bit dejected regarding his lot in this affair.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 17, 2003)

Sellanais closes her eyes and shakes her head slowly as she mutters "Such a dolt..." beneath her breath.

"Listen, ogre, your plan may be well and good once we make our entrance, but coming in with an element of surprise will make out task all that much easier.  If you would be so kind as to contain yourself long enough for either myself or the _goblin_ scout ahead, we may find a better approach than simply hammering through the hag's servants - and letting everybody within miles know we're here."


----------



## Capellan (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey, my first double post ...


----------



## Capellan (Jun 17, 2003)

Wekerak snickers,

"Elf-girl got tongue like blade." he observes, holding his dagger so that its constantly welling magical acid drips to the ground.  He points at Midnight Fang with his other hand, "We scout: seek guards, find safe route."

The goblin turns to Ogrune,

"Ground safe from here to house?  Or more quicksand?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2003)

Bargo snorts something about pussies and giggles as he gets distracted by the sewn on hag/ogres.

"What fun about safe?  Hu hu hu.."


----------



## Velenne (Jun 17, 2003)

"Hmf....ok puny woman, you go scout.  Don't get killed or you give up surprise anyway.  Gobbie scout go too in case woman get herself killed."

Durgo hunches back down, now looking uninterested and bored which does little more for his mood.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 17, 2003)

While the scouts move forward and the ogre's sit to wait, Kurg moves away a little, careful to stay on the path, and seeks the council of his god, reaching out to the Abyss for any advice he can gain.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 18, 2003)

Wekerak nods his acceptance of Durgo's instruction, but awaits Ogrune's reponse before leaving.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Ogune turns to Wekerak, his face contorted in contemplation.
Moving forward, sniffing the ground and testing the groud, the Hag-Born moves across the intervening distance between your location and the edge of the Cottage's 'Yard'. 
Coming back some half an hour later, he grins and tells Wekerak that 'No more Quicksand, no Dangers, until you get to Auntie's Cottage...huh,huh...' 
Ogune then hunkers down behind a fallen log, digging at the rotten wood, until he unveils a mass of writhing worms and grubs, which he then begins stuffing into his mishapen mouth.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 19, 2003)

Looking up, Durgo sees that both of his 'scouts' are still around, even after the hag-born returned with its news.  

"You scout? Scout!" he growls, trying not to shout and give away their position.  Nevertheless, his red face and bulging neck-veins demonstrate his annoyance at their sudden lack of action, "Durgo get tired of waiting!  Need to hurry!"


----------



## Capellan (Jun 19, 2003)

Wekerak glances at Midnught Fang,

"We circle left, keep sun out of eyes." he points, "Try not to get lost."

Without waiting for a response, the goblin slips off into the marsh.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

OoC:Er...

IC: Wekerak swings left, keeping the dreaded Sun from his eyes (what little sunlight makes it through the gloom of the marsh).

Midnight Fang moves stealthily forward, keeping up and out of the water and any Quicksand.


KithKor the Bat flies ahead as well, giving Valrack a link to the Duo.


The Cottage sits on a raised hummock, not steep, though it rises nearly 30 feet from the water level.
Actual water borders on the East side, inlike the rest of the surrounding environs, which are the same semi-solid Marsh that you have been traversing.
Two emaciated Dead Willow trees stand near the fore of the Yard, as well as a dead rose bush that lines the western side of the Cottage proper.It would seem that, unlike your employer, this Hag doesn't exactly have a _green thumb_ ...
a Stone-capped well lies near the porch, connected by a pebble path. A Jetty with an old ricketu swamp-boat is similarly connected to the Cottage.
A large Outbuilding, most likely a stable of sorts, sits to the west of the Cottage proper.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Reluga's Cottage


----------



## Capellan (Jun 21, 2003)

Wekerak pauses to check the direction of the wind.  He them moves on, taking care pass too close to the stables, in case something there might scent him.

Also giving the willow trees a wide birth, Wekerak swings wide around the hillock, surveying it from all angles (at least, as best he can; the water to the east makes it impossible to see _every_ angle).

He takes particular care to look for any sign of movement or creatures (living or otherwise).

Once done, he seeks out Midnight Fang.

"Hag have good position on hill.  See well in most directions.  Not much cover, but stables block sight to west.  That is best way to approach, I think, though if things inside, they may smell us."

As he speaks, the goblin glances around, looking for any particularly strong-smelling pool of water or muck.

"I mask scent with marsh-slime, go closer to stables; see if anything in there.  You keep watch for guards."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Wekerak easily finds plenty of foul smelling Marsh water/mud to mask his scent <Good idea>.

Moving West around the bottom of the hillock, the Goblin notices that within the withered branches of the Willow tree closest are several skeletons/withered husks of birds and bats, as well as the skeletons of a few more terrestrial creatures. these seem wrapped up in the long tentrils of the Willow.

The rear  <North> seems clear, almost _too_ clear.
Within the water, the boat sits, covered in marsh wet-lichen, the water covered with a thick film of it as well. Moving back to the Stables, Wekerak hears something _Big_ moving inside. The thing suddenly stops moving and Wekerak hears <to his growing comcern> the sound of a great nose _Snifing_  the air.

Kithcor relates to Valrack " Big Cottage, dead trees, dead bushes,water and boat. Big Stable, I smell something Foul within."

The Bat darts within <which Wekerak notices as well, easily spotting it as Valrack's familiar>.
Within is dark, which does not bother the bat in the least.
The sudden blast of Flame does, however, a Fiery gout blasting the inside of the stone stable. Kithkor dodges nimbly, but sheer terror is what assails Valrack's mind, one word from the frantic Bat _'Dragon!'_ 

_Back in the Swamp_ 

Valrack speaks quickly, agitation in his words

'That damned Elf-Bitch and the Wolfrider have roused a Dragon! Fire Dragon, by the sound.'


----------



## Velenne (Jun 22, 2003)

Going off such scant knowledge, Durgo rises to survey the scene before making a decision.  He holds up one hand behind him in a signal of 'Halt'.  If the situation is truly so dire, Durgo knows how to kill dragons now...

OOC: Delay.  If Durgo sees the scouts engaged with a dragon any smaller than the one he killed two days earlier, he'll order the charge.  If it's any bigger, he waits and watches them die.  If he sees no fighting at all, he'll continue waiting and allow the scouts to do their job.  He might even smack the 'stupid gobie' for making him stand up for nothing.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 22, 2003)

Wekerak flattens himself against the side of the stable, silently cursing the fool necromancer's pet.  He knows his only hope now is that the dragon will pursue the bat, leading it rapidly away from him, and that to run would simply draw its attention.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 23, 2003)

As action happens nearby, Kurg is in another place altogether. As his hastily constructed incense pile produces think, clinging smoke, smoke tinged with the scents of sulfur and grave dust, Kurg's pupils dialate as he feels the presence of his darkling god. Lowering his head to bare the back of his neck in a ritual gesture of supplication, he allows his thoughts to form into his request, speaking it aloud as well as not to insult Yeenoghu by demanding that he pluck his servant's thoughts from his mind.

"Yeenoghu, I ask you this, what must I do to not only survive what is to come, but to gain further power in your service?"


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

Kurg feels the malicious WIll that always precedes Yennoghu's _Coming_ fill his mind. A massive form fills his Perceptions, hovering over his supplicant form, preparing to bite out his throat.
Impossibly hot breath assails your skin, fetid breath tinged with the rot of Aeons, and the hunger of all the Fiends in the Abyss.
At the last moment, Yeehoghu moves away, leaving Kurg living yet.
'Your Pack will not all survive the coming Trial, but you will should you keep to the task and be not distracted by baubles and trinkets.Seek the Eye, for in her eye will you find the power you crave.''


----------



## Orochi (Jun 23, 2003)

"It shall be as you say, Lord of the Abyssal Pack"

Kurg quickly regains his feet, crushing the remaining incense underfoot and destroying another of his collected elven holy symbols as tribute in return for his answer. He knew that if Yeenoghu had warned him away from trinkets, normally something any gnoll would take in a heartbeat, then there must be good reason. Let the others have such things. He would take only what came easily to hand, if that, until the time came to rip the eye from the flayed skull of the hag, if that is even what the Demon God meant. Kurg was confident that all would be revealed in time as he rejoined the ogres, the necromancer, and the hag-born to wait for the scouts to return or be pronounced dead.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 23, 2003)

As she silently curses to herself, Sellanais immediately dives for cover behind one of the dead willow trees and draws out her vial of balor's bile to apply it to her dart, then pays complete attention to the stables, especially to keep a watchful eye on the dragon if it emerges.

With her heart racing and taking a perverse thrill in the impending danger to come, she whispers "Father, though I've never met you, and have never asked any favor of you, if you would guide my aim I would be most appreciative..."

OOC: Hiding, applying balor's bile to the dart of wounding, and then if the dragon moves slowly enough, taking three rounds to observe it, find a weak spot, and attempt a killing strike.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

_From Bad to Hellishly Bad..._ 

Midnight Fand easily rolls and dives behind the old Dead willow tree, hiding on the east side away from the eyes of the Dragon, should it emerge from the Stable.

As she applies her Poison, grinning at the Death she would inflict on the Dragon, Midnight Fang's reverie is violently disturbed by the massive _Clawed Hand_ that suddenly reaches down and engulfs her. <13 HP> Midnight Fang feels her strength being drained, though as of yet she is not severely affected <made save vs. Drain>.

<< Your next option is either a StR check or an Escape Artist, or keep getting squeezed? >>

Wekerak sees all of this with horrid clarity, the baleful yellow eyes that kindle as Midnight Fang takes cover, the massive mouth that opens in a hungry, needful grin, the willow's hand grasping Midnight Fang in it's grip.

So far, the dragon has not emerged from the Stables.

_The Swamp_ 

OoC:Well, what's it to be, folks?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durgo_
> *He holds up one hand behind him in a signal of 'Halt'.*




Bargo growls, his breathing accellerating as the edges of his vision turn red, Elf-Splitter is gripped tightly in his hands as he is almost to the point of charging.  With or without permission.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 24, 2003)

_Ha!  Who dumb now, stupid scout!?_  Durgo was tempted to let the tree turn the tiefling into a snack, but remembered he needed all the help he could get in order to complete his mission.   Grumbling, he lowers his hand and turns his head over one shoulder,

"Ogres kill dragon like last time.  Oders use mojo on stupid tree and get scout away.  Den we get go inside.  Bargo, g-" he sees the half-ogre staring madly at the scene and stops his order.  He turns around claps in front of Bargo's face to make sure he has Bargo's attention, "Bargo! Go slow until close, den we charge dragon.  Hehehe..."

He waves his arm forward and begins to pick his way through the treacherous bog until he has a clear running lane to the stables. After that, he'll charge the wall and hope to catch the dragon by surprise.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 24, 2003)

Wekerak scowls, frustrated to see the grey pallor leeching into the once-succulent flesh of Midnight Fang.

_Stupid girl spoils it for us all.  Getting killed by dead things always spoils the meat._

The goblin makes no move, listening intently for signs of movement from the dragon, ready to react as soon as he knows what it is doing.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

_Swamp_ 

Durgo and bargo go off, moving as carefully as they can, thogh more than one leech gets a free meal (little do the leeches know that Bargo is just 'fattening them up for later...huh,huh).

Valrack follows, as does Kurg.


_Cottage_ 

Wekerak waits for a sign of the Dragon, it's rumbling breath within the Stables accompanied by flashes of light that could only be flames shooting forth frm it's nose with every breath.
Still, the Dragon does not exit the Stables...

KithKor screams inside Valrack's head 'Dead tree catch Elf-Demon-Girl! Dragon hiding in building! Come quick Master!'


----------



## Orochi (Jun 25, 2003)

Kurg sees the gnarled, rotted wooden hand of the tree pluck the demon girl and hears the ogre's barked command. He thinks for a moment, considers trying to either ignore Durgo's command or to sway Bargo to go with him. But he decides that a dragon is probably more deadly than a tree monster. He looks back at the necromancer, the other one commanded to save the elf demon, before holding up his flail in front of him, swinging the head back and forth while chanting growlingly, demanding that the dead thing obey his commands and drop release it's catch, hoping that this will at least distract it long enough for the wozard to set it ablaze.

(OOC: Rebuking the Treant Wight, if I can. If not...well, I guess this action is wasted. And trying to stay out of grabbing range while I'm at it)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

OoC: After Midnight Fang's Action...

IC: The band stumbles, thunders and generally trudges their way up to the Cottage yard.

Glimpced are two massive 25' tall Treants, with a very Unhealthy look to them...
Roars come from a nearby building, obviously a Stable, the door is in flames, as if whatever is within was a bit unhappy...

<Bargo and Kurg are in Square 22-M, Durgo and Valrack in 22-L>
<Midnight Fang is in Square 17-H>
<Wekerak and Frostbite are in square 14-E>



_Please see OoC thread..._


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

The situation...


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 26, 2003)

With a surprised gasp that quickly turns to a quiet rage, Midnight Fang moves as fast as she can to try and wriggle out of the creature's grasp.

OOC: Going for the escape artist approach here.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 26, 2003)

Wekerak waits until the others come into sight, but as soon as he is sure that aid is on the way, he leaps from Frostbite's back and the pair charge into the barn.  Wekerak leads, breaking left, while Frostbite follows, breaking right and unleashing a blast of cold at the creature within the stable.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2003)

Bargo has lost the capacity for speech as the Red has nearly consumed his vision, a series of growls are released in a roar as he thunders along behind Durgo towards the marshy island.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 27, 2003)

Kurg's steps are much more cautious as he moves onto the path, his unholy flail glowing darkly as he channels the power of the Demon Gnoll-God into it, commanding the undead tree to release the demon elf from its grip.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

Initiatives...

Wekerak 26
Valrack 25
Kurg 21
Durgo 13
Midnight Fang 9
Bargo 2

Wekerak and Frostbite rush into the stables, through the burning open doors and come face to face with a Huge Red Dragon, which is chained to the far wall.
The Dragon has manacles on all of it's legs, massive Iron things veined with silver.

Frostbite blasts the Dragon with his Breath <13 HP Cold>. The Dragon barely seems to notice this.

Wekerak stands a mere 20 feet from the Dragon...well within range of it's bite, as it does have some movement ability...

Valrack casts a  Fireball at the Undead treant holding Midnight Fang <22 HP>. The treant screams, a shrill sound that reverberates throughout the area, causing all of the birds in the area to fly off suddenly.

Kurg summons the _Power_ of Yeenoghu, ordering the Undead Treant to  release Sellenais. The Treant screams again, this time in derisive rae. <Rolled a '1' on the Turn attempt, sorry >.

Durgo double-times it across the Yard, ending within the Stable, where he sees ther Chained Dragon.

The Dragon reacts oddly to this _Sniffing_ at the ogre, the Dragon says 


'You serve Zuregath, I can smell him on you...Free Me, Scion of Zuregath, for he is my Kin.' 

Midnight Fang easily drops from the Treant's grasp, falling a bit, then catching herself on one of it's lower branches, flipping to the ground.

Bargo roars as he charges behind Durgo, barreling into his father's back, as Durgo stands before the massive Dragon.

The Treant so recently hit with the fireball _Tramples_ Midnight Fang, though she deftly avoids his clumsy attempt to squash her <Evasion>.

The other treant leans down, it's head nearly touching the ground, and it's Willow tendrils snake out, hitting Valrack < 8HP, no Drain>, Hex < 8HP slashing,who is unaffected by the Drain, of course>, Kurg <crit,16 HP, no Drain> and missing Midnight Fang.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *'You ...... ........, I ... smell ....on you...Free ... ..... of Zuregath, ... he ..... ....'*




Bargo catches almost none of this and looks very much like he intends to split the dragons massive neck right down the middle.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 27, 2003)

To a far lesser degree than his mutant son, Durgo also possesses a well-kindled fire that ignites when he enters battle.  The dragon's words give him pause and his mind spins as the bloodlust wars against his dull sense of logic.

_HA! Stupid dragons always lying! Durgo kill lots of dragons!  But... would make good ally.  Maybe could fly us North!  No... yes... ARG!_

He stops.

"How Durgo know you tell truth?"

OOC: lol, Sense Motive?    This is where having 9 INT can bite you in the @$$.  :/


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2003)

As Durgo hesitates, Bargo charges.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 28, 2003)

Wekerak's no fool.  The dragon may or may not be a friend, but the treants are definiet enemies.  As soon as he is confident that the dragon has its attention (hostile or otherwise) on the ogres, he moves out of the stable. looking for a position where he can safely use missile weapons against the tree-monsters.

"Bah.  Plants.  Not even fit to eat."


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 29, 2003)

Midnight Fang snarls and spits a guttural stream of curses in Abyssal, then with a hardly detectable motion, draws forth her shadow dagger and attempts to drive it into the treant wight's leg.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

New Round

Wekerak 26
Valrack 25
Kurg 21
Durgo 13
Midnight Fang 9
Bargo 2



Wekerak moves back outside,taking cover and shooting at the Undead Treants, one of his arrows finding a solid hit (2HP).

Valrack grins, shout's 
'How 'bout a little Fire Scarecrow!' 
and blasts the Treants <Made Conc check, Nat20> with a Fireball again <18HP>.

Inside the Stable

(Bargo has not yet charged, as he goes later)

The Dragon says in a voice laced with Molten Magma 'We of the Line of Grelgaramm the Destroyer have never lied in our bargaining. Set me free and I will aid thee in whatever endeavour brings you here.' 

Krug is up...


----------



## Orochi (Jun 29, 2003)

Kurg curses under his breath as a willow tendril lashes him, both for his failure to sway the first tree corpse and his failure to notice the second before it was too late. He should have noticed the stench of walking death, a scent very different from the scent of the swamps. He spun the head of his flail in the direction of this new threat, once more appenting to drive it away, or towards attacking its brother, his whine of pain changing to a howling growl of challenge

(Let's try this again. Rebuking the other treant wight)


----------



## Velenne (Jun 30, 2003)

Durgo shrugs and takes the dragon at its word.  Not all dragons were bad, he remembered.  Still, he rather liked caving their arrogant skulls in with the business end of his hammer.  It was a difficult decision, but then he was never good at discovering liars.

Though he hears Bargo's encroaching grunts approaching fast behind him, it takes a few moments for his mind to deduce the forthcoming chain of events.  Spinning around and holding both arms straight out in front of him, palms forward, he bellows,  

*"BARGO STOP! *," then more calmly, sticking a thumb out behind him, "Dragon friend."


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 30, 2003)

Bargo doesn't want to stop, it's been hours since he's killed something sentient and seen the suffering in it's eyes.  Durgo's voice is a distant echo in his mind that he barely acknowledges.

OOC: Can I get a will save vs. Bargo's rage?  He's blood lusted and is not likely to do anything but kill until he has at least another target to tear into.  If not, consider him to charge through Durgo and the dragon's threatened area.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Kurg summonsYeenoghu's Might once more...and sees the Demon Prince's _Name_  fail to impress these Floral Monstrosities. In fact, they are actually _laughing_ at him in their sussurating voices, like the sound of the wind through the trees, though far more sinister and malevolent.

Durgo turns yelling 'BARGO STOP!' Dragon friend...' 
<Intimidate roll5+10 (Remeber I use Str in combat/appropriate etc...)I give Durgo a +5 vs. his Son, since he has been doing this for so long, however, Bargo is very frustrated andhe wants Blood...so he gets a cancelling bonus of 5 TOTAL 15 for Bargo's Will DC...)

Midnight Fang stabs at thr treant's Leg, scoring a wound <4HP, it seems to have only minimal effact against the Tree-Wight>. Midnight Fang turns _Invisible_.

Bargo rails at Durgo's _Command_ . Durgo always bossing around poor Bargo! 
<Will save roll7+3=10...> Bargo checks his bloodlust.
For now...

The Dragon laughs at this 
'It seems that half-breeds have a fire in them unlike their Father's, eh Ogre? Ware that...Zuregath's Sire did not and the Iron King slew him and took his Hoard.' 
Turning his attention to Bargo, the Dragon smiles and says 
'Perhaps your rage would be better put to these chains...then we can both go and slay those Trees..won't they look nice burning and hacked apart with that Hewer, eh, Bargo Rage-Eyes...?' 

Outside the Treant-Wights continue to attack. The flaming one runs up and, leaning down,  _Smashes_ Valrack with it's Gnarly fists. <2 hits, 17 and 16 HP...Valrack at -7>The Wizard screams once as his Essence is drawn into the Wight, then falls lifeless to the ground. Hex runs in and takes her Master into her Jaws, running off into the Swamp...Kithkor follows, hissing in agony and despair.

The second Treant-Wight shrieks in Hunger and runs up to Kurg, _Stomping_ on the Gnoll <Hit,12 HP...of a possible 29, weak!>.
Krg feels the Thing's attempt to drain him, though he resists, it would seem that Yeenoghu's Might is as powerful as his Wisdom.
'Your Pack will not all survive the coming trial...'


anal spelling-edit


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2003)

Bargo pants, his mouth watering at the thought of tearing flesh, his every muscle straining with pent up rage...  He hefts the nearly 20' length of wickedly curved iron above his head, muscles straining and cleaves through stone and steel, the desire to hew something only barely abated by the titantic effort.

((OOC: Full Round Action, Full Power Attack, 1 or 2 attacks depending on thickness/number of chains, 4d8+46 (+12 Str, +12 two-handed power strike, +18 3.5 power attack, +3 bonded weapon, +1 magical enhancement)))


----------



## Mickerus (Jul 1, 2003)

Confident that she now is at least slightly safer than before, Sellanais reaches behind her shoulder and draws the ancient elven sword _Flamekiss_ and slashes at the treant, hoping the blade's power will hold true to its name.

OOC:  I _think_ that thing was called Flamekiss, I can't quite remember...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Bargo strikes down at the Chains. which dont seem all that thick to Mighty Bargo.

Smashing them with Elf-Hewer <Hit, 71 HP damage>, a massive Link snaps, it will take more that that however, as there are 3 more chains...


----------



## Velenne (Jul 1, 2003)

Durgo lets Bargo vent, watching the dragon warily,

"After trees," he says, hearing the commotion outside and eager to engage, "you fly us North?  We no have to kill hag-woman.  You's back is big."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2003)

In his mind Elf-Splitter screams at him for blood, rather than menial work, Bargo imagines Durgo's stretched out body lying beneath him and that the steel chains are his father's thick arms and legs.  His grotesque face has a toothy disturbing mad grin on it.

((OOC: Bargo will continue at 2 chains per round for the purposes of the init scale using full attack actions, 5' adjustments, and his natural reach.))


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

The Dragon looks with a large baleful yellow eye at Durgo.
'My back is not as big as you think, Ogre. Unless you wish to leave some of your Band behind...But did you mention Killing the hag? Why do you come here looking to kill the Hag?' 

_Outside_ 
Wekerak sends 2 arrows at the closest Treant-Wight, they both hit, though they do minimal damage. <4HP>.

Kurg is up...engaged with a massive Treant-Wight.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 1, 2003)

While Bargo clangs away, Durgo's attention is focused squarly and solely on the dragon.  Indeed, he didn't think they'd all fit on there.  But at least he would...  No, couldn't leave his troops like that.  Captain Varn stayed and fought for them all to the bitter end, and so would Durgo.

"Uder hag told us to come kill dis one and she use mojo to send us home.  She give us lots of weapons and says we can take what we want from dis hag.  But dat dumb, of course we take what we want!"


----------



## Orochi (Jul 1, 2003)

Kurg slips away from the stomping feet of the tree beast, incensed at the taunts of the near mindless servants. Clearly subtlety is not the kind of power these things will respect. So something else will have to be done, something more...physicall, so to speak. Kurg swings his flail in front of him, the ball twitling to near invisibility as he growls a chant. He swings the weapon forward, but the arc is too short to reach the wight, a feint designed to draw attention away from Kurg's left paw, which glows a sickly redish black as he sacrificies one a healing spell to simply damage this thing.

(Casting Cure Critical Wounds on the wight)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

The Dragon remains silent, contemplating what Durgo has told him regarding the Hags machinations...


Outside, Kurg slams the Wight with the _Power_ of Yeenoghu.
<Cure Critical Wounds 32 HP ouch!>

The Treant-Wight shrieks even louder than the other one did when hit by the Fireball. At least they were not laughing at mighty Yeehoghu now!



The Dragon seems incapable of breaking the chains, though it would be a trifling thing given it's size. There must be more to them than mere steel...

Durgo is up, as is Midnight Fang.
Bargo will contnue to break chains, severing two of them. One to go...


----------



## Velenne (Jul 2, 2003)

While Bargo continues, so does Durgo, still itching to join the fight outside.

"I am Durgo, _Gulgathan_ of Muragar.  Varn was Durgo's captain, but him dead.  Before him die, him tell Durgo take men back North.  Him say Zuregath return to finish elfies!"


----------



## Mickerus (Jul 2, 2003)

Mickerus said:
			
		

> *Confident that she now is at least slightly safer than before, Sellanais reaches behind her shoulder and draws the ancient elven sword Flamekiss and slashes at the treant, hoping the blade's power will hold true to its name.
> 
> OOC:  I think that thing was called Flamekiss, I can't quite remember... *


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Midnight Fang uses the Ancient Blade Flamekiss to strike at the treant-Wight's leg, dealing it a horrible wound <17 HP, including 5 flame>. The Treant-Wight suddenly goes stiff, it's branches engulfed in vibrant orange flames. Teetering forward, with Midnight Fang barely jumping clear, the treant-Wight falls to the ground....truly Dead.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *While Bargo continues, so does Durgo, still itching to join the fight outside.*




OoC:I take this to mean that you help sever chains?

Durgo smashes into the chains, snapping the final Chain...freeing the Dragon.

Stretching it's wings, the Dragon moves forward, the ogres moving to get out of it's way.

Poking it's head from the stable, the Dragon sizes up the situation and then it _Breathes_ it's flame upon the remaining Treant-Wight.   <78 H Flame damage>

The Treant-Wight instantly goes up in flames, turning to a smoldering upright bonfire in seconds...

The Hag's yard is quiet save for the crackle of the burning Treant's corpse and the gradually returning frog's voices and buzzing insects.

The Dragon steps forth into the yard and turns to regard his liberators.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 3, 2003)

OOC: Not exacly, but that works too.    

Durgo hurrumphs as he leaves the stable just long enough to see the combat end.  His warhammer is still out and his eyes cast a menacing gaze around the empty clearing looking for any other trees to suddenly uproot.

After a short time his shoulders relax slightly and the fire dims in his eyes, "Hmm...ok, dragon burn down cottage and we go back to tell hag dat woman is dead.  Den she use mojo to bring us North."

He nods, satisfied in his plan and ignorance of magic.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 3, 2003)

Bargo follows the other two out into the yard, moves to I12, and slashes Elf-Splitter down into the rose hedge, cleaving into it with all his might.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

The Dragon regards Durgo as one would a simpleton child and says 'My fires are Hot, Ogre, but that Cottage is not what it seems.No wood is that, but the stuff of Nightmares and Dreams most Foul wove together into twisted reality.' 

Bargo moves to the rose bushes, and hacks into them with Elf-Hewer.
A cloud of dried petals hand in the air for a brief moment and then explode in an acidic ball.

<Bargo takes 28 HP acid damage, missed his save, sorry>.

OoC:Waiting on MF,Kurg and Wekerak's actions...


----------



## Orochi (Jul 4, 2003)

Kurg looks down at the pile of ash before him for a moment, spitting into the blaspheming wood corpse who had questioned Yeenoghu's power. He notices Bargo as the ogre-kin is engulfed in rose colored acid, trails of smoke rising from his flesh. He feels the pain of his own wounds, the sharp scratches of wood and the lingering cold of the creatures failed attempt to drain his life force. He slowly moves towards the elf-ogre hybrid, his paw retaining its sickly curative glow, though it is not as strong as the one he used against the tree thing. He touches his wounds gently, using some of that energy to heal himself.

(Casting Cure Serious Wounds on myself and walking carefully towards Bargo)


----------



## Velenne (Jul 4, 2003)

Durgo's simple mind has no concept of what the dragon just said.  He shrugs, deciphering it to mean the wyrm can't burn down the cottage that easily and resigns himself to wading through the corpses of his enemies, feasting on their flesh and growing drunk on their blood.  Durgo can live with that.  

Seeing as how all the plants in the area seem to be alive in some way, he spies the door warily.  

"Den how we get in?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 4, 2003)

Bargo roars, clawing at the skin melting off his face.  He staggers, blinded, over towards one of the burning treants and in a rage hefts and heaves it up over his head.  His obscenely huge muscles bulge and and expand like ballons as he staggers forward a few steps and hurls the flaming treant like a taper, straight into the heart of the rose bush, his hands and arms on fire, his face and chest horribly acid scarred, Bargo collapses on the ground.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

Er..he Treat is HUGE, but this is pretty funny.

IC: Bargo moves to the Treant even as Kurg sneaks up,looking to heal him,talk to him or whatever is in his crafty Gnoll's Heart.

Hefting mightily <Str test 25, rolled a 27 total>, Bargo lifts and tears off a sizable hunk if burning treant-wight. While some of the undead falls away, ashes and soot, the bulk of the creature is lifted and hurled fully a dozen feet into the rose bush. Onlokers see, just before the bushes go up in flames, tiny ghoulish faces, one oer rose bud, scream in horror at the hurling Inferno, then the are silenced in a great smashng and burning.

Bargo takes some burning damage from the Fire < 10 HP agter DR>, then he falls to the ground, wishing there was something _easy_ to battle...like a horde of trolls, or a Demon-Lord, or a Purple Worm or a...

Kurg casts _Cure Serious Wounds _ upon himself <23 HP restored>.

The Dragon seems genuinely amused at Bargo's display of strength, as well as impressed.
Turning to Durgo, he says 'Had I known that half-breeds had such Fire, then would I have spawned an army of them. You must be proud, Durgo-Zuregath's-Scion.'


----------



## Velenne (Jul 5, 2003)

Durgo simply sneers, looking at his halfbreed son with disgust.  

"Him only half-Muragar, but him got good half.  Stupid elfie blood make crazy 'doh," he says, then turns back to the matter at hand, "How we get in cottage, dragon?"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 5, 2003)

The Dragon looks at the Cottage long and hard, peering intently at it from every angle. Finally it says 'I should think the front door would be the best bet.' 
Then, leaping skyward, the Dragon takes to the air, hovering above the Cottage at about 50 feet. 
Looking down. it says in a booming tone 'I have business North, Scions-of-Zuregath. I will meet Thee in a Fortnight at Zuregath's Castle, then to bring repayment for your aid in freeing me. You and he will need it, for many Eyes are cast at his Hoard, and his Domain. Tell Zuregath that Rulgiir Bloodfang comes to aid him in his time of need, seeking only to repay your Help. Zuregath knows my Word to be True.' 
Then, the Great Fire Dragon wings his way up and North, streaking over the Marshlands and out of sight...

The Cottage awaits...


----------



## Capellan (Jul 8, 2003)

Wekerak glowers at the retreating dragon, clearly suspicious of its intent, then turns to Kurg,

"Wizard's dead or dying." he reminds the gnoll in taciturn tones, "I can find him.  Can you heal?"


----------



## Orochi (Jul 8, 2003)

Kurg looks back at the wolf rider, his the glow fading from his paw as he does.

"I heal enough to make walk. Can't waste too much magic too early."


----------



## Velenne (Jul 8, 2003)

Durgo grunts as the dragon take flight, surveys the field, and eyes the cottage suspiciously.  The stables, the trees, even the rose bushes were threats.  And the cottage was some kind of...well whatever the dragon said it was, it meant he wouldn't just be able to walk in and bash some female's head in.  

"Kurg," he says, looking at the gnoll, "heal gobbie wizard.  Scouts, check door for trap, den we go in."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 9, 2003)

Wekerak dismounts, heading to the last place Valrack was before the Treant-Wight hit him.

Following the Worg's tracks, the Goblin comes to the edge of the marsh, the heads in, Kurg at his side.
Perhaps a quarter of an hour of looking provides no sign of Valrack. It's as if he just disappeared into thin air...


The Door awaits...

<Please see ooC thread>


----------



## Velenne (Jul 10, 2003)

When they return from their search for the gobbie wizard, Durgo repeats his order for the scouts to investigate the door.


----------



## Capellan (Jul 11, 2003)

Wekerak carefully checks the door for signs of traps, ignoring any attempts by the ogres to make him hurry the process (OOC: take 20).


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

Wekerak cautiously examines the Door, noting that it merely seemed to be Locked. erhaps there was some Magical Trap or spell, but as far as mundane ones, the Door was clean.


----------



## Capellan (Jul 11, 2003)

"No normal traps." Wekerak reports, "Don't know about magic.  You want me to unlock the door, or you just going to point Bargo at it?"


----------



## Velenne (Jul 12, 2003)

Durgo chews a piece of leather while the scout goes about his task, stewing over what the dragon said and trying not to forget it.



> You want me to unlock the door, or you just going to point Bargo at it?"




"Unlock door.  Dem may no hear us yet.  If you can no do it, Bargo will."


----------



## Capellan (Jul 12, 2003)

"Stand back." Wekerak waits for the others to back away from the door, then snags a well-gnawed bone from his back and clamps it between his teeth, chewing on it absently as he turns his attention to the lock.

OOC: take 20, assuming nothing blows up in my face in the mean time


----------



## Velenne (Jul 16, 2003)

*BUMP!*

Durgo watches the gobbie...and watches....and watches...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2003)

OoC:I was waiting for someone besides you 2 dedicated RPers to post...but oh well.Drat, I hate when my games go BUMP.And sorry, Taking 20 clearly stipulates that you can't use it when failing carries a penalty, such as falling or...setting off a trap <PH pg 61>.SO, a rollin' I go!

IC: Wekerak peruses the Door, checking carefully all around before proclaiming it safe for entrance. As he is about to pick the Lock, a voice from behind the group proclaims 'I would not do that,Goblin...you have clearly missed one of my Aunt's Wards.' 
Stepping up onto the hummock that serves as foundation for the Cottage is a hunched form walking with a crooked staff.
Some 5 feet, the figure looks like a broad greenskinned Dwarf, though patches of warty skin, stringy hair and one eye bulging significantly larger than the other mark him as 
'Hag-Born, yes...my Mother is the same one from whence you took service, as that Halfwit in the Marsh is my half-brother.As I said, there are Wards that the Goblin has missed, though i will point them out and show you how to bypass them as well, for a price...'


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2003)

OOC:  I'm here every day.    But when last we left our homicidal idiot savant, he was burnt, blasted, beaten, and passed out on the ground.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 17, 2003)

Te Hag-Born continues, moving slowly up the hill, his eyes less on you and more concentrated on the cottage.I am Forlash, and suffice to say, life under the foot of my Mother is not the most optimistic for andvancement in my Arts. I feel that Myrach might offer better options, especially if I were to aid you in your Charge.' this last he said while looking right at Durgo.


----------



## Orochi (Jul 17, 2003)

Kurg looked at the new misshapen thing that approached the group, offering support. It seemed awfully convenient that this Hag-child would come at such a perfect moment. He started to speak, but decided not to. After all, he would not be the first through the portal after the big-eyed dwarf monster did whatever he was going to do, and he would prevent the demented one from going through first if he needed to. If one of the other's must suffer for his safety, it was not his concern. And if the hag-dwarf was helpful, so much the better...

OOC: Sorry about any confusion, just didn't seem like Kurg needed to say or do anything while the scouts worked, so I was just waiting...


----------



## Velenne (Jul 17, 2003)

> 'I would not do that,Goblin



 

Durgo whirls around to face the voice and raises his warhammer, teeth clenched and bared.   

He takes a step toward the hag-born but stops as it continues, regardless of its reaction.  His face turns down into a deeply-furrowed scowl of distrust, especially when it looks at him.  He wonders how both the Hag _and_ this insignificant little creature knew of his "charge".   His instructions were not to tell anyone, (even if everyone seems to already know!), so he follows them...

"Open door den, you so smart.  Den you go first, just to make sure."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

The Hag-Born chuckles as it moves close, towards the door.
Glancng at Durgo for a moment, it winks, as if it and he were in on some private joke. Moving closer still, the Hag-Born whispers 'Some things have a very distinct Smell, Durgo Pawn-of-Dragons...' whilst tapping his mishappen nose.
Moving up to the door, the Hag-Born pulls forth a small blue jewel, waving away Wekerak and Midnight fang, who scoffs at this little Man's audacity.
Her expression quickly changes as the door shimmers briefly for a moment, casting a blue glow about the porch and then fading.
Forlash says 'We may enter, but we must do so quickly, we have but a minute...'. The Hag-Born motions for one of the Rogue's to try the Door, which Midnight Fang does.

<MF on auto-play>

The Half-Fiend checks the door again, not fully trusting the Wizard's craft. Finding nothing wrong with it, she says 'It is unlocked as well...' before opening the Door, showing a long foyer ending in a set of massive double-doors some eighty feet distant.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 22, 2003)

stepping up to the open door Forlash sweeps his longer arm in a gracious manor Come now my "friends" lets take care of my Auntie before she decides to have us for dinner


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

Midnight Fanf takes a moment to _shift_ into a guise, an Orc this time, ad then says 'yes, we are losing the element of suprise whilst standing here, oh fearless Leader...' this last directed at Durgo. It was disconcerting to hear such an alluring voice from so ugly a creature as the orc.
Midnight fang pulls her new Longsword from it's sheath and steps within the Foyer, without setting off any traps or wards (that you can tell at this point). She becons for the others to follow, turning to keep an eye on the far Doors.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 22, 2003)

Durgo points at the door, "Scouts first," he says with a sneer.

He then turns his bulk around to eye the gnoll, "Shay-man heal Bargo, den follow behind with Hag-born.  Muragar take front of group.  We go."


----------



## Orochi (Jul 22, 2003)

Kurg gives a small snarl towards Durgo, knowing that every spell used now was one less he would have later, but he shifts to a healing chant, dredging up Yeenoghu's power once more to heal some of the damage Bargo suffered from the acid burst.

OOC: Cure Moderate wounds on Bargo, and let's all hope I get a chance to recover spells at some point


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

<CMW on Bargo heals 21HP>

With Midnight Fang in the fore, as well as Wekerak and Frostbite, 
Durgo and Bargo lumber inside,Krug and Forlash bringing up the rear.

The Hall is long and dusty, as well as being quite cold. No side doors line the walls, and no windows show 'out' from here.
 In fact, the whole place smells like a 'trap'.

_Sometimes things are as they seem..._ 


A loud humm accompanies the sudden _appearance_ of four figures along the wallsof the chamber.

Each is a massive form, some 10' tall and encased in full plate, a flaming Greatsword held in their hands. With an eerie groan, their heads orient on your group and they move to engage you.

No Suprise Round


ROUND ONE 

Wekerak 26
Krug 25
Midnight Fang 24
Frostibe 24
Guardians 17
Forlash 14
Bargo 6
Durgo 5

<The Inner doors to the North are the way in, while the SOuthern doors lead out to the Hag's yard>


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2003)

_Moments ago..._ 

Bargo grunts as Yeenoghu's evil taint suffuses him again.  The mixture of pain and pleasure and his terrible wounds manipulate and congeal under the blight is horrendous.  Bargo loves it.

He hammers his way to his feat and looks around slightly dazed.  Nodding once at the burnt cursed rose bush he looks around to see everyone leaving without him.  Except Kurg.  So Bargo hauls off and belts Kurg with a solid punch to the upper chest.

--Sign of affection.  He growls low in his throat and grins at the tall dog warrior before charging into the fray to catch what's left of the killing to be done.

_Back in the present..._ 

Bargo should notice that the insides are bigger than the could be.  Bargo should see the strange insides do not look at all like the inside of a cottage.  But Bargo doesn't care.  He's got that feeling.  Elf-splitter is going to be howling soon.  A mad giggle escapes his lips.

As the tinmen turn with their flaming toothpicks to gaze with unnaturally empty gazes, Bargo regards them with one who has seen demons conjured from hell, been tormented by dark dreams and evil powers, one who has faced dragons three and four times his size.

Bargo laughs.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 23, 2003)

Durgo starts at the warrior's sudden appearance.  Berating himself for being too surprised and reacting last, he grips his warhammer in both hands and moves to attack the closest foe.

OOC: Assuming they become hostile.  This may change depending on what they do.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 23, 2003)

_Seconds ago....._ 
 Forlash smiles as he steps past the doors behind the Ogres, the few hairs on the nape of his neck prickling with the magic forces being felt now he was inside. Wondering just when the hag would begin testing her newest intruders..

_present...._ 
 Ahhhh here it begins...noting the group starting to spread to take on these steel encased guardians, he reaches to his belt to bring out his favorite toy....' It's play time hehehe' 

OOC: ready Magic Missle Wand (lvl5) aim at closest...(that is if they do attack....)


----------



## Orochi (Jul 23, 2003)

Kurg watches warily as the metal behemoths. He raises his flail over his head and calls on his dark god's power to infuse him with strength if the huge warriors should attack, holding off on unleashing his death howl (the helmet's power) until the hostility of the monsters became clear.

OOC: Using the flail's Abyssal Might power to hulk up


----------



## Uriel (Jul 24, 2003)

OoC: Capellan, forgive thelbeety, but I doubt Wekerak wants to charge a plate armored Monstrosity.

The Figures are obviously hostile, raising their swords and advancing upon you...

Wekerak falls back a few feet, firing arrows into the nearest Enemy (The south-east one). Wekerak's shots fly true, the first arrow striking the Thing  in the neck and the second piercing the visor of it's helm, hitting it inthe eye-slit...and the Thing continues to stand, minimally unaffected <2 Hits,19,20 rolled, no damage...it seems to have strong defenses>

Kurg casts _Abyssal Might_ , infusing himself with Yeenoghu's
Power... 

Midnight Fang falls back, throwing 2 of her wicked knives at the closest Thing. Both hit, though the first does no damage. The second one hits true, this the dagger with the electrical charge. The Electricity bursts upon the thing and it suddenly looks _invigorated_  by the energy.

Forlash spits and says 'Bah, Golems!' 


Frostbite spits his Breath upon the closest Golem,
covering it with frost, this having no effect...

The Golems move up to attack...

The one closest to Bargo moves in, swinging and missing with it's sword, though it takes a hit <AofOp> from Midnight fang <4HP>.
The North Westernmost Golem Charges Midnight Fang as well, though it misses her, it's sword leaving a deep cut in the stone floor. Bargo does not let this opportunity go unpunished, slamming Elf-Hewer into this Golem<AofOp, 32 HP>.

The closest Golem to Wekerak moves in, attacking, missing the nimble Goblin. Frosbite tries to knock it over, to no avail.
Durgo makes this impudent Construct Pay, with a vicious swing from his Maul <AofOp 24HP>.

The North-eastern most Golem Charges for Durgo, hitting him with it's massive sword < 19HP+4 fire,23HP total>.
Wekerak's attempt to stab this one as it moves by fails.

(Posting for ferretguy, via his cellphone)

Forlash moves up, casting _Stoneskin_ on Durgo 
<Damage Reduction 10/admantium,80 HP total in preventin, 80 min duration max>.

Bargo grins in glee, finally big targets to smash, not puny sneaky elfies. Swinging on one with Elf-Hewer, he smashes it <PA -4/+8dam, 44 HP total>, staggering the Golem  before hitting it again < 42 HP>, cutting it in two, his blow carrying over <Cleave>to the second Golem <40HP>. This Golem jerks with the horrendous damage. Bargo actually feels a bit of pleasure to see a foe not dropped so easily, this was so Fun!

Durgo, a more level-headed combatant than his dimwitted son feels the invigorating Spell cast by the Hag's Bastard. Maybe this Wizard was going to be useful, the other one certainly wasn't
Swing Durgo's Maul twice, smashing the Golem with each hit,  <2 hits, 52 HP total...they seem to be rather resistant>. Durgo is a bit annoyed, those blows should have killed the stoopid tin-can.

Back to Wekerak
(I will see if Capellan posts tonight)


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2003)

Bargo shoulders himself five feet closer (C10) and takes his time to line up each of his shots at the same place, chopping through the creatures like trees.  He attacks first the one attacking the not-elf now orc thing with an eye to possibly swinging around and chopping into the one on the Worg rider.

OOC: THPS+PA3: +17/+12, 4d8+30.  Ah phooey!  I wanted to try to kill-theif Durgo and see if I could embarass him.   Edited.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 25, 2003)

Durgo does indeed wonder how suits of metal could be made to do such things.  If they didn't have flesh and blood, how could they die?  Stupid mojo!  

He launches into an entirely reckless volley upon the nearest creature, continuing his attempts at squashing them with his oversized hammer.

OOC: +3 Warhammer: Full PA + RA + WF: +10/+10/+5 (2d6+47)
(AC is now 19)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 25, 2003)

OoC:Jeremy, as the map shows, you can sweep/cleave the one on Wekerak, not Durgo, but still...gotcha as to his action.

ROUND TWO

Wekerak 26
Krug 25
Midnight Fang 24
Frostibe 24
Guardians 17
Forlash 14
Bargo 6
Durgo 5

<Actions all?>


----------



## Orochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Kurg snarls at the useless carnage. These things donm't even have any flesh! Still, in spite of teh lack of edibility, he slinks forward, heading for the most damaged looking of the metal men to add to its damage...

(OOC: taking the most direct path towards whatever golem seems most beat up and attacking)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

ROUND TWO

Wekerak disengages from the golem, risking a parting shot <The Golem misses>, not wanting to be so close to a frothing bargo or Durgo either, for that matter. Things were so muchmore easy when he and frostbite were out on the Plains, running down Elfies and Centaurs...

Kurg, his beig infused with _Abyssal Might_ , moves up, attacking the Golem recently abandoned by Wekerak. While this Thing was unable to take a swing on him, the one fighting Durgo was able, swiping at the Gnoll with his Flaming Greatsword,
<19 points slashing+3 points fire damage, 22 HP total>

Kurg smacks the Golem with the mighty Flail, fueled by the thought that this Thing's Flesh was ruined by nasty magic, bad for eating.Closer look showed Blank-eyed Bodies, the Golems were Flesh, yet encased in Plate Armor, this a mis-match of different styles and een periods.
<Whopping hit, 15HP after DR>.
The Golem fails to fall, though many an ELf was killed not so long ago by such a hit.

Midnight Fang throws another pair of daggers at this same Golem, one sailing well clear (though almost hitting Durgo), the other hitting it squarely in the armpit, just under it's armor.
 <3 HP after DR>

Frostbite bites at this Metal-Encased meat, his nose not liking the odd smell of the flesh, wanting the thing dead.The Winter Wolf misses the Golem that Durgo fights.

The remaining Golems attack.

The one in front of Bargo swings it's massive greatsword at the Half-Ogre twice, though only the first hit gets through Bargo's armor.
<10 HP damage:6HPslash +4 HP fire after DR>

The Golem now facing Kurg returns the gnoll's attack. hitting him once <19 HP, 14 slash/5 flame weak strike>.

The Golem facing Durgo misses the great Muragar with it's blade, the dragonscale turning the flaming Greatsword that would soon be Durgo's Battle-Trophy.

Forlash _holds_ , in case any need back-up after being dropped etc...

Bargo steps to the side a bit, positioning his blow so as to _Cleave_ the Golems, then sees the stoopid Gnoll Shay-Man in the way. This make Bargo mad, but killing Shay-Man bad since he heal Bargo.
Besides, Bargo just miss the Golemwice!!! Now Bargo REALLY Mad!
Kurg barely dodges aside, letting out a quick yelp of annoyance at the dimwitted beast nearly cut him in two with that blasted blade.
<Bargo rolled a '1', colorfull text only>


Durgo winds up, smashing the Golem with his_Maul_ with a flurry of hits <109HP in 2 blows>. The Golem first has it's head smashed into it's neck, then it recieves a blow so powerful as to throw it back a dozen feet, quite destroyed. Durgo feels much better about things now, and Bargo will see whose still the Big Chief. Looking over, Durgo can see bargo having just missed his Golem, almost kill the Shay-Man by accident and he's looking VERY mad right now. The Goblin and Elf-Demon are keeping their distance as well...


ROUND THREE

Wekerak calls Frostbite back away from the melee, his steed retreating from the angry Giants quickly whispering 'That one will bring down much Bad on us, with his noise...much Bad...' Wekerak vaults onto the Winter Wolf

Krug takes a swipe at the Golem facing him (and making sure that Bargo doesn't 'accidently' cut his head off), hitting once and missing with a second blow.
< 17 HP after DR>, another massive hit fro Yeenoghu's Chosen.
 The Golem yet remains standing...

Midnight Fang moves a few feet north,casting 2 more daggers, this time at the Golem facing Kurg. Both fail to find a target.

Frostbite holds, looking for an opening, yet only those truly mad would get in the way of Bargo, Kurg and Durgo in this state.
Had the Golems any senses, it would have tried to run long ago...clearly it was outclassed here.

Forlash, not involved in the battle directly, sees the far doors opening...several figures rushing into the room.

Foremost are a dozen or so figures, humanlike but with scaly grey skin...Grimlock. Each carries a wicked great-axe,and is dressed in a mis-match of armor. Striding through the doors after them are three Trolls, these somehow bigger than normal, with elongated teeth and massively muscled arms.

Forlash thinks quickly, casting a Maximized Fireball at these new enemies. Nine of the Grimlocks turn to ash, while three more look severely burned, as do the trolls.
< 48HP Maxed, the three Grimlocks and trolls take 24HP>.


The remaining Golems attack...

Bargo's Golem swings it's sword at him, though it misses with both blows.

The Golem facing Kurg swings at him again, hitting once.
<26HP= 22Slash and 4 Fire>. Kurg has taken sore wounds this day.

Bargo swings Elf-Hewer at the stoopid Meat-Golem, chopping it's head off with a swipe <47 HP,dead>.

Likewise, Durgo swings Durgo's Maul at the Golem attacking th Shay-Man, destroying it < 43HP>.

ROUND FOUR

<Please post intentions, the Grimlocks are about 20' in the room, the trolls some 10 feet in>.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2003)

Bargo roars a challenge, kicks the flesh golems head towards the newcomers and crashes his foot back down, misty blue magic swirling around him.

Lowering his blade before him he charges forward (C6) trying to skewer the first puny one.

OOC: Power Attack 8 hoping for a messy crit.  (12-20/x2)


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 26, 2003)

snickering to himself Forlash points his wand at one of the surviving Grimlocks, allowing the pure energy to slam into the twisted and burned body.

ooc: lvl 5 magic missle 3d4+3


----------



## Velenne (Jul 26, 2003)

Felling the last of the armored golems with a blow that could splinter an ancient tree, Durgo's red-rimmed eyes fall upon the newest band soon-to-be corpses.  He kicks a chunk of one of the golems on them as he charges directly into their midsts, bellowing all the way.

*"ZUREGATH LIVES! ALL YOU... DIE!"*

Durgo raises his Maul over his head, drops it in a great arc to his right, (causing a great _whoosh_ of air around those near him), and brings it up under a troll's chin with his last word.

OOC: Full PA + RA + Charge Attack: +14 (2d6+57) (AC drops to 17)  Hoping to decend right into the midst of them and force some through his reach and maximize Great Cleave potential on surviving grimlocks.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

ROUND FOUR

Wekerak 26
Kurg 25
Midnight Fang 24
Frostibe 24
Forlash 14
Bargo 6
Durgo 5



Wekerak _Charges_  the nearest Grimlock, hittng the brute with his spear <9HP>, as well as Frostbite biting him < 15 HP >, though he fails to knock him down.


Kurg is up...


----------



## Orochi (Jul 27, 2003)

Kurg growls at the newest group of enemies, his wounds paining him as he does. The filth-fleshed armor creatures were too strong by far, and these newest arrivals did not look any less tough or more edible. He knew he needed time to heal his wounds, though it would use up his most powerful remaining curative magic to staunch this. But he also knew that there were ways he could influence this battle without getting too close to these disgusting things. He threw back his maw in a great howl, blasting nearly solid sound into the trolls as he unleashed the magic of his helm and his rage at them.

(OOC: Going to the next magic item, and using the helm's Sound Burst spell, aiming behind the center troll and trying to catch as many enemies as possible in the blast without nailing allies)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 27, 2003)

Kurg casts his _Sound Burst_ <In D-2>, catchingall three trolls and the central Grimlock. None fall from the blast, though they all seem to have been injured. <5 HP, none are stunned>

Midnight fang, relieved that she can finally _kill_ her opponants, pulls a slender dagger from a sheath,castig it at the left-most Grimlock, the blade finding purchase in the beasts arm.
The Grimlock looks annoyed then suddenly pained , then it slumps to the ground, dead. Midnight Fang grins and casts her Dart at the furthest Troll, though the weapon misses and flies back through the air, returning to Midnight Fang a few seconds later.

The Troll in C-2 raises a massive Axe,Charging Bargo <suffering 11 HP frm Frostbite in an AofOp>, slamming the Half-Ogre with his massive Blade < 17HP after DR>.Bargo was a bit Mad, the troll was bigger than Bargo, and nothing should be bigger than Bargo!

The rightmost Troll Charges Durgo in the same manner, thundering past the Grimlock and swinging it's huge Mace at Durgo, though it misses him. Kurg takes the opportunity to get in a free blow, smashing the Troll with his Flail <13 HP>.

The middle Troll attacks Wekerak, hitting him with only one claw <13 HP>, it's attempt to rend him failing.
These were not your average trolls, being armed and much more solid looking than ones you had known before.

Forlash pelts the rightmost grimlock with a trio of _Magic Missiles_ <11HP>.

 Bargo laffs a bit, shifting his stance, moving just a bit to the west...and slams Elf-Hewer into the Troll, _critically_ hjitting the thing <118 HP, er...>, cutting it clean in two. The pieces hit the floor, wriggling and writhing as they do. Bargo smiles satisfied, THAT wuz how you did a Troll, quick and mighty! 

Durgo, mad at how Bargo was attacking just a little before him, and gettin' all the good Kills, smashes the Troll with a mighty swing,catching it in the jaw <67 HP>,sending it reeling to the ground, it's neck snapped...

The two remaining Grimlocks, not aware of the deaths of the trolls, attack. The Grimlock on Wekerak swings it's Greataxe, missing him with  both of it's attempts to hit him.

The sole remaining Grimlock Charges Kurg, hitting the Gnoll with it's Axe <19HP. Kurg now down 77HP, counting the 9 temp from AByssal Might, already deducted>.

Durgo can't believe the luck he have today, taking such a free delicious opportunity to SMASH the stupid Grimlock that stray too close <AofOp, hit, 68HP,dead>. The Grimlock actually lost it's head from Durgo's swing, spraying Kurg with gore (Durgo doubt the gnoll mind too much).


ROUND FIVE

Wekerak realizes that he is not where he wants to be,disengages from Combat, drawing the grimlock South, to his Allies...
The Grimlock takes a swipe at Frostbite, but misses thanks to Wekerak's skilled Riding. The Troll hits the Goblin, however, dealing a bit of damage <13HP>.

Kurg is up once more...


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 27, 2003)

Bargo grunts at the last hit, it was too close to a mortal blow, but Bargo is neither intelligent nor cautious enough to care.  In his current mindset he is proving that he is mightiest.  Durgo never did care for mojo, but Bargo--Bargo would use any advantage it took to win.  "Your brudda gots an ouchie troll," he growls before a wide black-toothed crooked grin spreads across his face.  "Bargo give you one too," the hideous earless monster taunts.

Still magically _hasted_ he advances to drop the last troll, taking his time lining up the shots trying to find it's soft spots.


----------



## Orochi (Jul 27, 2003)

Another wound, another pain, more fury to add to the furnace. But at the same time, the words of the hag, and the words of Yeenoghu himself echo in the warrior priests mind, words about not everyone surviving this fight. And in those seconds he sees his mistake. What is the purpose of cultivating a meat shield if you do not use it? Far better to stay back, to allow others to bear the scars, than to risk himself. And so he steps back, summoning healing power into himself and feeling the flow of blood conjeal and slow, though not stop completely.

(backing up and casting my other Cure Moderate Wounds on myself)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

Kurg retreats, casting _Cure Moderate WOunds_ upon himself
< 22HP restored>

Midnight Fang smiles wickedly, raising the Sword she had so recently taken from an Elf...intoning some Elvish _Word_ , she laughs in glee as a bolt of lightning fires from the Sword, striking the Troll in the chest, though not as solid as she would like
<15 HP>. The Troll bellows in anger and orientes on the slight Half-Fiend...

<Frostbite acted with Wekerak>


The last troll closes the distance to Midnight Fang, hitting her with it's massive Axe <14 HP>, not noticing the grin on her face as it comes within range of a certain massive Blade, Bargo making the stoopid troll pay. <Bargo hits for 39HP AofOp>.So nice of troll to come to Bargo...

Forlash also  _Holds_... seeing that things seem well in hand.
He keeps an eye on the far door.


And now it Bargo's turn! Grinning in gore-splattered glee, Bargo hacksinto the troll again with Elf-Hewer <71HP in one crit blow>.

The Troll falls, dead...

Forlash quickly says, with eyes still upon the far door 



'We need to burn them, quick...' , even as the troll's parts begin crawling together, sinew and viscera snaking outto reattach...


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 28, 2003)

As it seems now we have made our announcement of our presence, perhaps it would behoove us to not rush further into this domicile without more protection? Hmmmmmmm?? 
 Reaching into his pack, Forlash removes several scrolls....Mother used to always say...."better our enemies blood then our own.." yesss....hmmmm....yessss 
 Taking a moment to summon the power invested in these rolls of vellum, Forlash incribes protective magics upon the gmoll, goblin, 1/2 fiend and lastly himself...

ooc: casting stoneskin on those 4 noted....hoping someone takes care of those troll bodies.....


----------



## Velenne (Jul 28, 2003)

Durgo gazed down his nose at the reforming trolls with utter contempt and _hurrumph_'ed.  He had fought trolls before and these were no harder to bring down than the others- even big as they were.  

The ogre assesses their situation.  While he was only bruised by the encounter, some of the others failed relatively poorly.  He looks around for a torch or for someone else to set fire to these creatures while he himself takes up a position near the door, maul raised to annihilate the first thing to step through.

"Burn dem trolls or dey come back.  Durgo has no fire."


----------



## Orochi (Jul 28, 2003)

Kurg feels the weight of stone press against his fur for a second as the hag child's spell takes effect, sealing his flesh against blows. As the ogre's voice rings out, he barely manages to contain a snort of disgust at the blindness of the creature, when fire is so ready for the taking in the form of the foul-fleshed armor suit's huge flaming blades. He directs his next words to the other's of the group as Durgo assumed his ready position.

"Use hag-servants swords on 'em."

By way of demonstration, the templar lopes to one of the felled flesh golems and wrenches it's burning sword free before walking to one of the mounds of troll flesh and clumsily chopping into it, letting the fire blade sear the unnatural flesh until it charred.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

Kurg's idea is sound, though the swords prove large enough to make the Gnoll strain <they are Huge-sized weapons>.

Applying the fire to the stumps of the Troll closest, the Templar of Yeehoghu kills the thing for good.


----------



## Velenne (Aug 4, 2003)

Durgo watches the door as the trolls are put down.  When it is done, assuming nothing has intruded on their efforts, he states simply his old mantra,

"We go."

He turns, steps to his left to face the door, and plants an earth-shaking bootheel into the wood, ready to face whatever may be on the other side.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 5, 2003)

Tossing aside the last used up scroll of protection, Forlash looks at Durgo and shakes his head...._So now it begins....._ he thinks to himself.
 Checking on the troll bodies making sure there is no chance of them coming back, smiling a bit at the cindered bodies of the morlocks he prepares himself for continuing on.....By all Means ....Let us Be Off.....


----------



## Orochi (Aug 6, 2003)

Kurg drops the massive fire sword, retching at the stench coming from the blasted and burned corpses of the trolls as Durgo slams his foot into the door. He still feel Yeenoghu's unnatural vitality in him, boosting his strength and senses, but he knows better than to rush forward again. And so he waits for one of the meat shields to enter the next room and brace it's guardians.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2003)

Bargo picks up the upper torso of one of a dismembered grimlock and crunches his sharp teeth into, blood covering his face and running through his hair.  Licking his lips he tosses the meat-snack aside and lumbers through the door behind Durgo.

Looking around he quickly downs the last of the shay-man's healing water skins and looks for the next meal to cross his path.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 8, 2003)

OoC:Bargo drinking potion of CSW? 23HP restored.


The far doors to the North stand open, and a long hall can be seen beyond, massve columns running it's length. At least one open door is visable to the left, some 40 feet within the hall. No doubt this from whence the Trolls or grimlocks (or both) came.The Hall stretches farther than your eyes can see down and away into the depths of whatever strange World you have stepped into.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2003)

Bargo's body grotesquely pulls some of itself back together as melted acid scarred skin pulls itself taught and ugly back into place.  His disproportionate muscles work in conjunction stretching and contracting as he lumbers forward looking about for signs of prey.

Pausing at the entranceway he stops and pulls his calloused hand over Elf Splitter just to hear the dry sound of flesh tearing as the deadened skin shears and rips away.


----------



## Capellan (Aug 8, 2003)

Wekerak follows the ogres into the next chamber, his gaze darting around the room for signs of any further threats.  He makes sure to glance up regularly, knowing that enemies can hide in many places.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 9, 2003)

Leaning on his staff, Forlash steps in behind Wekerak and out of the doorway to await the rest before following behind.


----------



## Orochi (Aug 9, 2003)

Kurg follows after the hag-child, his flail swinging slowly back and forth, cracking with unholy energy. He knows that this place is a death trap waiting to claim them all, and his eyes dart back and forth, scanning the shadows for the next threat.


----------



## Velenne (Aug 9, 2003)

Durgo takes point, leading the group out of the chamber and into the endless hall.  He is disturbed by this prospect and has difficulty wrapping his mind around the fact that the hall may never actually end.  No, that's foolishness; of course it ends! Stupid mojo.  Whoever heard of making your house into a maze!?
He wonders if they should take a prisoner but then thinks better of it as he wouldn't be able to trust one in this place...

The ogre moves along the left wall toward the open door, wary of any traps and takes a peek inside.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 10, 2003)

OoC:If anyone else is using any potions /spells to heal, please post so in the OoC thread...

IC: Moving deeper into the Hag's Demnese, the Band steps cautiously and warily towards their goal.
Wekerak and Midnight Fang  are to the left and right, with bargo, Forlash and Krug in the middle/ Durgo brings up the rear, in case anything nasty tries to attack from that direction.

Coming firstly to the lefthand doorway, Wekerak's noce is assailed by the stench of Troll. This must be where the mutant trolls laired. Peering caustiously in, the goblin sees no sign of further trolls. In fact, the room immediately off of the Hall seems more likely the lair of the grimlocks, as many smaller piles of furs and skins lie about in a random pattern. A rack of axes and great maces sits against one wall, though the weapons look to be in less than optimal shape. A small box also draws your attention, this sitting near the weapons racks.

A great door stands open, and it is from this doorway that the scent of troll comes, the beasts must have laired in a chamber further in.

Midnight Fang enters her sword and knife at hand, moving to the rear of the chamber, eyes keen.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 10, 2003)

...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 10, 2003)

...


----------



## Capellan (Aug 10, 2003)

Once we make sure both of the rooms are clear of enemies (and assuming that they are) Wekerak points at the chest,

"I'll check that for traps and get it open." he glances sidelong at Durgo, "No point trying to outrun the alarm after all the noise we've made, and there might be more healing in there."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Wekerak and Midnight Fang move in, covered (I assume) by the others from the doorway.
The Half-Fiend goes to the entrance to the other chamber, hiding against a wall as she does, barely visible to those looking.

Wekerak moves to the Box, checking it for any sign of danger.

Midnight Fang signals that the other chamber is clear of trolls, and her 'signs' indicate that there are habitations for 3, which is the number that you slew.

Wekerak sees that the box is locked, though it proves easy enough to pick. 

Inside is a small rack of glass vials, each sealed with a silver stopper. There are 7 light blue 'potions', 1 orange one and 2 dark green ones. there is nothing resembling writing on the vials, as the grimlocks are, of course, blind.

As well,the box contains a heavy satchel that obviously contains coins.


----------



## Orochi (Aug 12, 2003)

As the treasure of the box is revealed, Kurg's first impulse is to take. An urge bred into all gnolls through generations, the idea that they should have everything. However, as he starts to move, the words of Yeenoghu come back to him, the warning against stopping for trinkets. Besides, what's to say that those potions are not designed only for grimloks? There will be time to get some later, after their effects have been determined.

And so Kurg's eyes shift around the area, keeping a lookout for any intruders.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 12, 2003)

Moving towards the box, Forlashs' attention is drawn to the vialsHmmmm,yesss,,,perhaps I may be able to discover what lies in these vials to best determine what to do, just need a little time....  Forlash begins pulling out various small beakers and measuring impliments out of his robes, Just don't disturb me,hmmmm, or the results could be most distresive yess? 

ooc: I'll attempt to identify potions with spellcraft checks (16 skill) just realized they got rid of alchemy in 3.5(duh....) will modify other skills now...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 12, 2003)

OOC: They didn't get rid of Alchemy, they just moved it to Craft (Alchemy), still works the same I think.


----------



## Capellan (Aug 12, 2003)

Wekerak closes the chest before Forlash can reach it,

"Checking the chest, we have time to do." he snaps, "Waiting all day for you, we do not."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

OoC:It will take Forlash aprox 1 minute per potion (assuming that the seven blue are the same, and the 2 green likewise, 3 minutes+ a minute or twoto get his things out and prepped. That is a bit lenient on my part, but I want to keep this moving.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 12, 2003)

While I do understand the need for haste, Wekerat, you must understand the need for any additional help these may give us....Unless you would like to just try them for fun? Yess? Forlash states smiling at the goblinBesides, my dear comrade, this will only take about 5 minites of our precious time while cleaning up the remains of comrades who drink from the wrong vials, while entertaining, could cost us more then time...


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 12, 2003)

OCC: don't want to delay either....just want anything that can help in this place to be availible for our usage...


----------



## Velenne (Aug 13, 2003)

From his position in the hallway, Durgo growls at their indecision and decides for them.

"Take gold, make mojo on water later.  We go."

And with that, the ogre stomps down the hall and boots in the last door, expecting the others to be at his back.

OOC: What have we got behind Door #5, Bob?


----------



## Capellan (Aug 13, 2003)

Wekerak stuffs the potions in his pack and moves to follow Durgo, throwing Forlash a smirk as he does so.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 13, 2003)

Noting the smirk, Forlash spreads his hands and gives a overly sarcastic bow to the little one. Quickly gathering his supplies and the bag(smirking to himself on that)from the chest he heads out to follow the ogre leader, deeper into the hags lair....
ooc: dum..dum...dummmmm......(music interlude.... )
and another ooc:thats one for you Capellan....


----------



## Orochi (Aug 13, 2003)

A smile, or what passes for one, crosses Kurg's maw at the in fighting of the group. So much like home, the jockeying for position in the lower ranks. Something that can be exploited later, if needed. He sees the look pass from the hag man to the wolf rider and knows it for what it is immediately, a promise of a knife in the back. Considering the knowledge the hag child posesses of its mother's lair, he decides that the wolf rider may have chosen the wrong pack member to lord over.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

Midnight Fang disappears into the troll's chamber as the bickering amongst the others begins, emerging a minute or so later to stand before Durgo.'There is some loot there, the Trolls, while little more than animals I gather, seemed to claim some spoils for themselves. 
The Half-Fiend awaits whatever Durgo orders regarding this information.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 13, 2003)

As Durgo goes tromping past all the blood and glory each of the doors has behind it, Bargo watches the others file after him.  When the not-elf comes back with reports of booty, he grunts at the twit to pick it up.

If it proves too much to carry, Bargo will stuff it into a sack and drag it along behind him.

Bargo eyes each door he passes by hungrily, wondering how many children stand behind each to butcher....


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 14, 2003)

My dear Leader, wouldn't it be best to investigate the closest door, instead of leaving doors behind us where others can come? Pointing to the door to the rightThis one perhaps? 
OOC: door #2


----------



## Velenne (Aug 14, 2003)

Durgo, foot poised to crush the door before him, stops and considers mashing the Hag-spawn for its insolence instead.  Then he remembers that the creature was too craven to join to Zuregath's mighty horde and is therefore not under his direct command.

"Find hag.  Come back for loot after."

And with that, his foot completes its motion, leather crushing wood.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 15, 2003)

Seeing the brief look of anger in the large ogres eyes, Forlash decides that discretion might be the best thing (at least for now), shifts back and keeps an eye out for any movement that could be a threat.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

OoC:'20' on the boot-stomp...

Durgo's massive hobnail boot slams into the door, creating a massive *Groan* then the entire door snaps off of it's hinges, falling inwards.

The chamber within seems to be an audience hall of some sort, with tables, chairs and a large fireplace, though it looks to have lain dormant for a bit. There seems to be no life within the chamber. The entirety of the room is perhaps 30' wide and 60' deep.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 19, 2003)

Stepping next to Durgo, Forlash takes a good look inside the room, looking for any doors leading deeper inside this twisted house.
OOC: 90' darkvision....Spot check +7


----------



## Capellan (Aug 19, 2003)

Wekerak waits patiently for Durgo to choose a new door.  When the ogre's in a mood like this, there's no point crossing him.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2003)

Bargo loses his patience and drops the not-elf's bag on the ground and shoulder ramming in the door next to him (3).  He doesn't think, doesn't look around, just charges the first living thing he sees in the room and puts Elf Splitter through it.


----------



## Velenne (Aug 19, 2003)

Lost in the bottomless void of his own thoughts, Durgo snaps back into reality.  He had expected to scare the yellow piss out of whoever had been in here waiting for them to kick down all the other doors first.  With a grunt he backs away from the door, giving it one last look before finding out what his bastard son has gotten them into this time.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 20, 2003)

Forlash sees nothing resembling a door within. This seemed to be some audience hall perhaps, though one not oft used.

Bargo snarls and charges, seeing nothing living to kill.
This frustrate Bargo, stoopid not-targets! How dare they not be here for Bargo to kill!

It was almost enough to make Bargo let the _Red rage_  take him, but not yet...

Slamming Elf-Hewer into the nearest oak chair, most likely imported from the enarby woods, Bargo grins with a satisfied smirk as the wood shatters, the chair split in half, so great was Bargo's attack. Dust rises up, covering Bargo in a fine grey-white powder.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 20, 2003)

Hearing the loud crash back the way they came, Forlash turns in time to see Bargo scream in rage and charge through the door._Well thats entertaining...._ He thinks to himself and moves over to where the other ogre had charged into the room, Looking in he notes Bargo attacking furnitureWell....looks like we'll be set for firewood for a while  Not that I'm making comments, but aren't we going for the Quiet approach?  Looking back up the hallway to make sure that these loud noises (or should I say minor explosions of rage?) have not alerted our foes. He also reaches within his robes, StatingPerhaps I'll see if anyone is trying to see whom has come a'knocking  Pulling out a scroll he reads and feels the air come alive with sensations...

OOC: Casting Detect Scying

OOC: this casting is dependant on if there is nothing coming at us, of course....


----------



## Uriel (Aug 20, 2003)

To Forlash's suprise, there is no _Scry_ watchng your group, as far as he can tell. Odd, Aunt Rulaga should have been watching
by now...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 20, 2003)

Bargo gives a satisfied snort, kicks the chunks of the chair, and ducks his shoulder back into the hall.  He guffaws at all the empty rooms and kicks in the next door, fully expecting it to be empty as well.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 21, 2003)

Lucky we are so far, yess. My "auntie" still is not paying too much attention to us yet....She must'nt be too worried...and that worries me just a little...hmmmm  Forlash grimaces as Bargo kickes in another door....._Interesting trap-finding technique....I would guess that is why the great generals allow ogres too lead the front line..._ Forlash thinks to himself

OOC: the detect scrying stays active for 24hrs....(not that it will help that much


----------



## Orochi (Aug 22, 2003)

"Maybe she not watch because we not far enough to make her worry."

The words were almost barked out, quietly, under Kurg's breath. This hag obviously had plenty of servants and magic to throw at them. These could very well have been the lowest pawns in her forces, not worthy of being watched.


----------



## Capellan (Aug 22, 2003)

Wekerak shakes his head,

"If raiders in your tribe, you always worry.  Stupid not to.  Food go missing if ignore."  he jerks his head at Forlash, "Him not stupid, though maybe greedy: like lion who fill his belly while jackals still around.  Hag not stupid either, or we not be needed, yes?"


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 23, 2003)

Turning to the Gnoll and Goblen Forlash smiles While we have only just entered into this domicile as you stated Kurg, and my aunt probably is not too worried about whoever enters her house, I dofind it a bit strange that we have not attracted a little of her attention, as anyone who entered my mothers house with savage intent was known of immediatly,but then again this is one of her lesser siblings. I would feel better knowing when we have attracted her attention, instead of it being a surprise.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2003)

The Hallway stretched, it seemed, into Infinity. How many doors might there be? Forlash knew that these _Huts_  could be huge. Indeed, he had grown up in one, a perilous place where all sorts of creatures might dwell. Where would the Ogre deem that they next go, eh?


----------



## Velenne (Aug 25, 2003)

No doors in the rooms, more doors down the Hall With No End.  It was enough to make Durgo very angry!  He hefts his maul, plants his rear foot, twists his body, and brings the entire force to bear against the nearest wall.  If the Hall couldn't take him where he needed to go, he would _make_ a way there.

OOC: 2d6+47 to the wall in the hall.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 25, 2003)

OoC: ? Hehe...

IC: Durgo, fuelled by his frustration at the endless 'not-killing-of-the-Hag', hauls off and smacks the Wall <58HP>, causing a piece of the upper wall to break off and hit Bargo on the head < 1HP subdual after DR>.

Bargo yells out in retort, then quiets suddenly, his gaze down the Hall a sign of _something not right_ .

Standing some 50 feet away, in the curling mists of the Hallway's corridors is a figure all in blackened Plate, a huge figure some 13' tall and immensely wide, easily dwarfing Durgo or Bargo. A Fire Giant.

The Knight stands calmly in the center of the corridor, leaning on a massive Greatsword, a red cloak hanging off of the back of his armor by chains wrought of adamantium. The Knight's Helm bears the visage of a Fiend of some sort, unrecognizable to all save Kurg and Forlash<who know it as a Pit Fiend>. The Giant also bore, upon his cloak, a brooch showing a volcano enshrouded by massive wings, as if some Fiend or Dragon was wrapped about it's mighty peak. the symbol of Iron King Kregga, a Northern King, one reputed to be a Devil himself.

The Knight says in a strangely hollow voice 'If you are quite down with childish displays of force, Ogre, stand aside for your Betters.I would abide the stench of Zuregath's Pawns in my nostrils no longer.' 
The way that he said _Ogre_ was evidently disrespectful, as Durgo or Bargo might say Goblin (truth be told, Bargo often said goblin in the same way that others said sandwich, but that is beside the point).


----------



## Capellan (Aug 25, 2003)

Wekerak smirks and waits quietly for All Hell to Break Loose.

As soon as it does, he tumbles behind the giant and puts his knife to work, aiming for sinews and tendons with evry blow.

OOC: delay until the giant is engaged, tumble to flank, sneak attack.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

Bargo scratches his head where the chunk of stone smashed him, "Hunh?  Bargo no get.  You big enough, ugly enough...  You gonna join us like bug-eyed thing?"


----------



## Velenne (Aug 26, 2003)

Durgo seethed until he heard the voice of the giant.  Then he grew very still.   Slowly, his head swiveled until he could see it in the corner of his eye, challenging him.  His lips part in a wicked smile made all the more menacing by his yellow teeth and scarred face.

While known for being a powerful and fearsome foe, the ogre could rarely be named an honorable one.  Reaching into his belt pouch, he withdraws a tiny (by ogrish standards) vial and pours its contents onto his tongue.  A silvery liquid beings to ooze down his body from the top of his head, coalescing at his mud-encrusted boots.  As it does, the ogre disappears.  All that remains is his dark, low chuckle echoing down the endless hall.

OOC: Drinking the _potion of invisibility_ and waiting.  Durgo's next action is to charge down the hall and lay into the giant with everything he's got:  Full PA + RA + Charge Attack: +14 (2d6+57) (AC drops to 17), moving right up onto the giant- reach be damned.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 26, 2003)

Seeing the Giant, Forlash begings to back away from the Armored Foe(?). As he does so he reaches into his belt for a yellow liquid filled vial. Uncorking the vial he drinks the liquid, feeliing the bitter cold liquid drain down his throat. His short and twisted figure begins to shift and become blurred to normal vision.

OOC: backing up 10 feet and drinking Blur potion.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 28, 2003)

Midnight Fang moves off to the right, positioning herself so as to duck behind a column, or charge as the need arises.

The Giant moves not an inch, though the Helm lights up with a pale purple fire, the eyes of the Fiend glowing brighter still.








Anal-Spelling-Edit


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 28, 2003)

Bargo looks at the giant and growls, "What?  You deaf or stupid?  You join Bargo or what?"  Bargo unlimbers his sword to teach the giant with the big words that Bargo is the strongest there is.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 28, 2003)

Looking at the Giant, Forlash thinks _this may not be one of the times to fight...._ Hold Burgo and Dargo....while this one does stand in our way, we are also in his. Fighting this Knight may avail us not to our goal.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 30, 2003)

Bargo rocks back on his heels and stares blankly at the big purple flaming eyes.

"Anybody in there?  Wake up stoopid."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 30, 2003)

The Giant orientes on Bargo, though his face is obscured 'I would join you no sooner than I would join any other of the false Iron Kings, imbecilic pawn of Dead Zuregath. Stand aside or I shall kill you where you stand. Unless you wish to Challenge me? Time enough to kill you I have, I think, ere I return to my business.'


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 30, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> 'I would join you no .... I would join any ... Kings, ... Zuregath. ... I ... kill you where you stand. Unless you ... Challenge me? ... kill you I have ...'




Bargo stands there confused as the thing talks and talks and talks with big words when suddenly there are many thundering foot steps and a huge crash of steel on steel.

((OOC:  Shouldn't Durgo's invis-o-charge be nailing him at some point?  ))


----------



## Uriel (Aug 30, 2003)

...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2003)

_Pre-Combat_ 

21: Kurg,sensing trouble, casts _Divine Might_.
18: Wekerak prepares to Charge and.or otherwise engage once the Giant is distracted with the Ogres.
15: A rope drops down from above,constricting Bargo.
14urgo drinks his _Invisibility Potion_ .
14:Bargo breaks free from his thinking(It hurt Bargo's heaqd anyways) to Break the chain-like ROpe that tries to constrict him. The Rope is torn asunder, stoopid Rope.What up there, eh?.
13:Giant casts some spell, Forlash recognizes it as _Divine Might_.
12:Forlash casts _Blur_
10:Midnight Fang takes up position behind a Pillar.
9: A blast of frigid sleey and ice assails your group from ahead,a large figure materializing out of the gloom <Invisible>.
<Cone of Cold catching Wekerak-47HP frost,missed the DC by 2,sorry. Frostbite-unhurt, of course,Midnight Fang,evades.Bargo-37HP Frost>

_Round One_

21:Kurg moves to Bargo, casting _Cure Serious Wounds_ upon the Half-Ogre < 24HP healed>
18:Wekerak goes...

OoC:Wekerak may want to change his intentions seeing how things have shaped up. As well, everyone else feel free to Post, although I will assume that Durgo will  engage the Giant as stated before.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2003)

Map


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2003)

OoC:Map...trying again.
Ok, ENWorld won't let me add my map. Grr.......
I'll try again when I wake up later this afternoon.


----------



## Capellan (Sep 5, 2003)

OOC: yowch, what did you roll, a 2?  You'd think a +15 REF save would actually be worth something ...

Wekerak goes limp, tumbling from Frostbite's back and into the safety of one of the rooms off the hall.  Then he drinks a potion of _cure moderate wounds_.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 6, 2003)

OoC"Woohoo, it worked this time.
Re: Wekerak, I rolled a 3, actually, 18 total,needed a '20'. sorry.

D=Durgo
B=Bargo
MF-Mifnight Fang
W=Wekerak and Frostbite
F=Forlash
K=Kurg

G-Fire Giant
I-Ice Devil


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 6, 2003)

Not only does giant not listen to Bargo, but then giant friend try to capture Bargo, THEN it runs away AND it flies.  Bargo _hates_ things that fly.  Then it hides.  Bargo _hates_ things that hide.  Then the bug thing shows up and hits Bargo with _ice_ stuff just like the dragon.  Bargo *REALLY* hate cold stuff.

With more targets than one can wish for Bargo takes a little trip to homicidal psychopath land and charges the bug that again, nearly killed him.  Elf Splitter screams through the air as the Red consumes Bargo.

((OOC: Haste, Rage, Charge Ice Devil, Full Reckless Attack.  +25 for 4d8+32 (15-20/x2); AC down to 15.))


----------



## Uriel (Sep 6, 2003)

OoC: Te entire Rope was dropped, it then tried to Grapple Bargo, who then tore it apart. Round One sses Bargo not entangled, and with nothing to yank upon.He does see something flying around up there,but it just moved from view behind a Column.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 6, 2003)

OOC: let the mayhem begin.....

Forlash begins to chant, concentrating on the tatto's inscribed on his right arm where he had inscribed the figure of the man struggling against a much larger creature and being born slowly back. As the image twisted in his mind becoming a larger creature loosing its strength a thin grey ray springs from his fingers....heading for the armored foe..

OOC: Ray of Enfeeblement at Giant (d6+4 strength loss if I hit with ranged touch...)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 7, 2003)

Wekerak falls back to the Chamber that Bargo had recently kicked in, another Audience hall, drinking a Potion <Healed 17HP>

A cackle or Malicious Mirth echoes throughout the Hall as two Flaming arrows strike at Forlash from above < 24HP including fire and Sneak from one arrow, the second missed due to the blur spell>. One hits, though one slams into the Floor, embedded right into the Stoe, it's whole surface alight with Infernal Flame...

The sound of a massive form thundering across the Flagstones is ended when Durgo slams his massive Hammer into the Fire Giant...who parries the blow with ease and a Laugh.

<Missed, sorry...his AC is rather high,even Flat-Footed>

Bargo, Enraged < 22Extra HP,+4 STR,+4 Con> Charges the Gulegon Devil, the thing looking like some huge cross between an Preying Mantis and a Giant Lizard.

Slamming Elf-Hewer into the Ice Devil < 53HP>, Bargo finally feels like he's having Fun on this stoopid trip. The Devil, however, fails to drop.

The Giant acts...

<Good thing '1's are always a Miss, I rolled a 1 on a +25 attack>

Overestimating Durgo's clumsiness, the Giant misses with a blow that should have beheaded the Ogre, though he follows up with 2 strikes that do strike home < 70HP damage...in 2 strikes including 11 from Fire>.
Durgo feels himself stagger, and not in a very long time has he thought that the Last Battle was upon him as he did now...
The Giant says in a Hollow tone 'I gave Thee a chance to Stand Down, Ogre, now you Die...' 

Midnight Fang, seeing Durgo's situation, hurls her Dart of Wounding as well as her Returning Dagger at the Giant, though each fails to find an opening in his armor.

Forlash casts his Spell, striking the Giant with his ray, the Giant letting out a suprised yell as his Infernally enhanced Strength diminished <-6 STR>.

The Ice Devil studies bargo for a bried second before skewering him upon it's Spear with 3 quick stabs <14 HP total, after DR on each hit>
Bargo feels himself _Slowed_, this counteracting his _Haste_.


Round two

Kurg, seeing Durgo's situation out of the corner of his eye, weighs the consequenses of having the bigger Target's around verses not and dives for Durgo, though he is hit by the Gulegon's Spear as he does so <17HP>.
casting _Cure Serious Wounds_ on the Ogre <28HP healed>

Wekerak is up...


----------



## Capellan (Sep 7, 2003)

Somehwat recovered, Wekerak races back out of the room and tumbles toward the Ice Devil, aiming to land opposite Bargo and set up a flanking position.

Frostbite directs a blast of cold up at the source of the flame arrows.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> ... two Flaming arrows strike ... including fire and Sneak ... the second missed due to the blur spell ...



 
((OOC: Having concealment negates sneak attacks, PHB pg 50.    Trying to save him some damage.  ))


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 7, 2003)

OOC: thanks Jeremy...that may help me live for a while...don't know if it works with blur though..

Reeling from the blast of heat and seeing that his compainions are in trouble but knowing that he could easily be killed by these Devils, Forlash once again concentrates his power, summoning up multiple images of himself to give him time to strike back.

OOC: casting mirror image on himself


----------



## Velenne (Sep 7, 2003)

*103 hp - 59 + 28 = 71 hp's left*

OOC: Durgo's golden dragonscale armor gives him ER 10 against the fire, which I'm assuming negates each damage. 

Reassessing his foe, Durgo changes strategies.  _Dis one almost as strong as Ravarg! Almost..._  Remembering the strength of his dead brother, the ogre is reinvigorated.  He presses the attack but is more guarded than before.

OOC: Atk +21/+16 melee (+3 Huge Warhammer; 2d6+23).  AC goes back up to 27.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 8, 2003)

OoC: My mistake, the 11 HP from fire is negated. As well, ferretguy reminded me at our RL game today that he had cast Stoneskin on everyone (except for for Frostbite and Bargo, <who has DR>), so that's -10 HP per hit for Durgo, making it 31HP less than I had posted. Wekerak
takes 10 less as does Forlash from the arrow and Kurg from the Devil's spear...

Wekerak tumbles forward, moving alongside the Ice Devil, hoping to set up an advantage for Bargo.

Frostbite cannot see a target, and it would be too far to breath upon anyways, as it is at least 40' up.

Two Flaming Arrows streak out of the sky, one hitting Frostbite <17HP>.
Peals of feminine laughter accompany the spectacle of the Winter Wolf's smoldering pelt.

Durgo swings again, connecting twice <57HP>, satisfying *Thuds* whelming into the towering Giant from his Maul.

OoC:Waiting on Bargo's attack choice.He has a +2 Flank mod from Wekerak.
Bargo is in G-22, Wekerak is in F-21. New Map to follow...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

OoC:Er...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 12, 2003)

Hardly able to tell friend from foe from stone column, Bargo swings away recklessly.

((OOC: 5' step in on him, full attack with full reckless attack + rage. +23/+18, 4d8+38 (15-20/x2)))


----------



## Uriel (Sep 13, 2003)

14:Bargo- swings, hitting with his first attack and nailing the Devil with his second <65HP with the first hit,Crit on the second 96 HP damage...er> The Devil loos suprised as it is skewered by Elf-Hewer, falling to the ground, dead.

13:The Giant brings his full power to bear, lessened though it is due to Forlash's Magic.Hitting a mere once of his three attempts, the Giant still manages to give a telling blow < 27HP>.

12:Forlash casts _Mirror Image_ upon himself, creating six aditional Forlashes.

10:Midnight Fang looking skyward sees a target, grins wickedly at this foolish creature. Seeing the _Angelic_ looking Devil, she mutters 'Erinyes...' with a smug tone before raising her new Longsword, a gift from a now-dead Elf Warior-Mage and fires a _Lightning Bolt_ at her.
<Hit,failed save, passes SR, 27HP electricity>.
The Erinyes shrieks in rage as Midnight Fang taunts her.

_Round Three_

Kurg, not wanting to become dead at the hands of the Giant, stays back, casting _ Bane_ on the Giant, though whether it affects him yet is still to be seen...

Wekerak is up...


----------



## Capellan (Sep 13, 2003)

Frostbite lopes away from the Erinyes, looking for an opening to use his breath weapon against the giant, without coming into reach of that club.

Wekerak, seeing the red fury in Bargo's eyes, tumbles away from the half-ogre, risking the giant's club in order to offer Durgo a similar advantage in his fight.

OOC: double move to try and flank the giant, using tumble in an attempt to avoid any AoO


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 13, 2003)

Through the washed out haze of the Red and through chunks devil and devil blood in his eyes, Bargo can make out two shapes in front of him.  One of them much bigger than the other.  Roaring incoherently Bargo charges it seeking to slice through leg bone and muscle like a tasty haunch of meat.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 13, 2003)

Wekerak Tumbles towards the Giant, attempting to avoid it's attack, but getting hit despite his skills <hit, 25HP>

The Erinyes _Summons_ 2 of her Brethren, 2 Fiends appearing in the area between Forlash and Midnight Fang. These immediately attack, one stabbing with it's polearm, destroying a Forlash _Image_. the other Charging Midnight Fang, missing her with it's Glaive.

Durgo is up...


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 13, 2003)

_Lucky little man.....still 4 to go little devils...._ Forlash thinks to himself. Going after the summoner of these inconvienences, Forlash once again concentrates..._many chains to hold, yet these cannot be cut by steel alone...._

OOC: Casting Hold Monster on the Erinyes (DC 20).....


----------



## Velenne (Sep 17, 2003)

*103 - 39 + 28 = 92 - 27 = 65 hp's left*

Durgo presses forward still, attempting to both humiliate and dominate the armored foe.  Ducking low, the ogre pivots, plants his foot between the giant's boots and throws his back into an enormous swing.  As his momentum spins him around, the massive warhammer follows once more.

OOC: Sorry for the delay- didn't notice I was up already.  Atk +21/+16 melee (+3 Huge Warhammer; 2d6+23). AC is still 27.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

Durgo swings at the Giant, smacking him with two solid blows <2 hits, 57 HP>
The Giant still stands.

Bargo _Charges_ the Giant, slamming Elf-Hewer into him <Hit,Crit,122HP>

Slammed by _Durgo's Maul_ and _Elf-Hewer_, the Ginat reels back, massive wounds spurting blood, his entrails upon the flagstones.
His armored body hitting the flagstones with a resounding Crash that cracks the stone, the Giant lies dead.
And then a Rune upon his armor lights with a bright Yellow fire. In a brief moment, the giant and his Blade disappear in a puff of Blue smoke, gone.

Midnight Fang stabs at the Bearded Devil facing her, hitting the thing twice <15HP>.

Forlash looks to the ceiling to cast his spell ad sees nothng there...

A lingering voice dripping with sensual displeasure echoes throughout the Hall 'You will rue the day that you fought Gremplag Firehand, foolish Pawns of Zuregath...a reckoning will come very soon, for Gremplag cannot Die...

The bearded devils fade away like whisps of smoke even as Midnight Fang and Kurg stab and smash them.

All is quiet in the Hall.

<See OoC Thread>


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Bargo smashes the ice devil, then impales the fire giant, and looks around wild eyed for something else to kill.

((OOC:Will save time?))


----------



## Velenne (Sep 17, 2003)

"Hmf...puny giant no match for *MURAGAR*!"

Durgo marches forward from whence the giant came, searching for some clue as to where to go next...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

OoC: Er...I rolled a '4' for the Will Save...poor Bargo

IC:Bargo continues to Rage, the Red taking him. the nearest thing is...

Durgo sees this, smacking his son < 23 HP subdual, after DR>. breaking him out of _The Red_ just before he was about to spit his Sire.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 18, 2003)

Well....that went well.Forlash looks around and starts moving down the hallway.I wonder how many more _guests_ my aunt has for us to meet?


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

OoC:ferretguy, please pic a different color, that red doesn't really show up very well at all, thanks.


----------



## Capellan (Sep 18, 2003)

Wekerak snaps his teeth together,

"We should heal and move, or we'll find out the hard way."

OOC: does the 25 HP damage from the AoO include the reduction for stoneskin, or was the big bruiser using adamantine?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 18, 2003)

Bargo sways on his feet, rocked by the massive blow and almost knocked unconscious. The fear of the unstoppable monster Bargo's subconscious has built his wretched father up to be chases all signs of the Red away, taking with it much of his remaining strength.

Gone are the triumphs seconds past, replaced only with fear, pain, and humiliation. So Bargo behaves as any bully would. As Forlash makes to head up the hallway Bargo snatches him up and crushes him up against a pillar until his mishappen eyes bulge.

"Stoopid thing lives here! Why you walk Bargo into trap!? Where is bitch mother!? You take Bargo there now and maybe Bargo not eat all of you!!" Bargo roars at the hag-born.

OOC: Intimidate check 1d20+10  Also of note, Bargo unfortunately did not get a Stoneskin as he already has an innate form of damage reduction.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

OoC: For Wekerak, yes on the DR. The Giant was doing 4D6+20. I actually rolled low for the hit against you.

<Bargo's Intimidate 10+roll 9=19. Forlash's Will Save +8 +roll13=21, no scared Half-Hag>

Bargo runs over to Forlash and and grabs him, only to have him disappear *poof*, a _Mirror Image_.

The Forlash(es) say snarl back him and spit back  'Well if you continue to bellow like a wounded Ox, I'm sure my Aunt will be here soon enough!'


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 18, 2003)

Wounded, humiliated, defeated by magic, and unable to command the fear or respect of even a goblin Bargo does the opposite.

*"GET OUT HERE HAG-BITCH!!"*

He roars and heads down the hallway kicking in doors.  In his mind he can already see the chest of the hag-born ripped open and taste the blood of his innards.  Bargo will enjoy eating the malformed thing.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 18, 2003)

Walking behind, Durgo simply watches.  His own deductive reasoning abilities fail him in any wiser course of action so he follows along and is content to smash anything else that should challenge them.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 20, 2003)

OoC:Folks, might I suggest healing before proceeding. Several of you have Potions and Forlash could probably identify the ones that you found with ease, given a minute or two...


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 20, 2003)

Looking at the goblin, Forlash nods I would for once agree with you Wekerak, We should heal before heading deeper in. Perhaps those _potions_that we found earlier may hold some promise? I do have some healing availible myself, but it is limited in quantity.

OOC: so is this color better?


----------



## Uriel (Sep 25, 2003)

OoC:Good color ferretguy, reminds me of Forlash's skin, or the Mogar's fridge


----------



## Capellan (Sep 25, 2003)

Wekerak glances sourly at Kurg, who apparently hasn't taken the hint about 'healing'.

"You got any spells left, dog-boy?"


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

Kurg snickers and laughs shrilly in the manner of Gnolls and replies 'For you, mighty warrior Wekerak, I may have something...Perhaps others have potions, yes? Kurg used much keeping Brave Ogre alive...'
<Cure Moderate Wounds on Wekerak 16HP>


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 26, 2003)

Bargo stomps back growling.  He kicks his empty vial over where it shatters against a column before sitting in a pool of the blood of fallen enemies.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

Kurg moves to Bargo, whispering about the joys of serving Yeenoghu.
<Cast Cure Moderate Wounds:17HP on Bargo>


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

Midnight Fang chimes in  'What we should do is move out of this hallway, oh great Leader...' The Half-Fiend smiled a fang studded grin as she addressed Durgo, then continued ' If we are going to verify those potions, could we do it in a side room? I, for one, have no wish to stand in this corridor any longer.'


----------



## Velenne (Sep 29, 2003)

OOC: Last I knew we were going down the hall and kicking doors open one at a time with Bargo?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2003)

Bargo's wounds seal considerably and he grunts an affirmation to Kurg that is about as close to thanks as he will ever get.  He grins and smacks the dog across the shoulders then looks back to the not-elf.

Shouldering in the closest door he points inwards.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OoClease see Talking Thread


----------



## Capellan (Oct 7, 2003)

Wekerak shrugs his bony shoulders,

"Speed is our ally, but healing would serve us well." he mutters, squinting at Durgo and Bargo, "I say we do as the half-elf suggests."  The goblin smirks at Midnight Fang, imagining her tainted elven flesh searing over a fire.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

OoC:Speeding things up in the interest of getting back on the fast-track.

IC: Taking a few minutes, you all duck into the closest chamber,where Forlash quickly pulls forth the Potions and several powders,elixers and odd devices. After 5 minutes or so, he proclaims that the 7 Blue Potins are indeed very powerful Healing Potions <Cure  Wounds 4D8+9>, and the 2 Green ones are useful to restore lost strengths of mind and body <Restoration Lvl4 Cleric>.
This disturbs Forlash, since normally an Alchemist could only hold a certain level of Power in a Potion, Aunt Rulaga had just proved more powerful than he had anticipated...


----------



## Velenne (Oct 7, 2003)

Durgo snatches up one of the blue potions in each hand, pops their corks with his teeth, and downs them simultaneously.  As the healing energies flow through him, he grins maliciously and tightens his fists rhythmically with his racing heart.

OOC: Was down to 65/103.  What's 8d8+18 bring him to?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

OoC:I rolled really well for the first potion 6+6+7+8+9for Level, 36 HP + your 65=101. Let's say you drank the one first.  I did like the Durgo doing a double-fister though...I bet Bargo tries to 'Beer-Bong' the rest of them...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2003)

After Kurg's healing Bargo looks much better, but he takes a potion and downs it as well in case anything else tries to freeze him.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

OoC:Bargo's potion heals 6+2+7+6+9= 30HP...


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 15, 2003)

Looking at the newly healed compainions Forlash looks to the brutish leadersWell, now that we seem to be in better shape perhaps we should press on, yess? Forlash starts gathering his supplies for later usage.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

Bargo appears fully healed and impatient to charge into battle and fix that.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 15, 2003)

Durgo hefts his maul into both hands and rises, looking around the group.  

"We go."

Once everyone has stood and made ready, he opens the door and looks back down the hall the way they were going.

OOC: How much time left on Stoneskin?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC: LOL at Sig


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

OoC:Er, I don't get the sig joke, dammit!

IC: Now that everyone is healed, the group prepares to head back out. the hallway seems clear and empty of foes.
Midnight Fang takes the lead, moving as silently as a cat as she pads out, followed by the rest of you...

Perhaps several paces down the all, you are all overcme with nausea, as the whole World seems to shift and spin.
Bargo,Durgo,Forlash and Kurg are thrown to the ground as something akin to an Earthquake assails you. Wekerak(and Frostbite) and Midnight fang manage to keep their feet.
Forlash has a sickening revelation, brought on by his familairity to Hag Cottage-Magic. Rulaga is _Shifting_ the Cottage about. Either she has some purpose of her own, or she is rearranging the rooms because she knows that you are here.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 15, 2003)

Bargo jumps to his feet and looks around for the approach of something big enough to shake the floor like that...  Not forthcoming, he'll proceed as soon as the scout gets going again and finishes setting off--er, disabling all the nasty traps


----------



## Velenne (Oct 16, 2003)

Durgo pushes himself to his feet and looks around suspiciously.  He lets the scouts do their thing and takes up a rear watch in the meantime.  He doesn't like to wait though, doesn't like to give his enemy time to prepare.  

"Need to hurry.  Dem getting ready for us..."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2003)

The Tremor ceases and the room settles, dust falling from the ceiling.
Yes, room...whereas you were standing in a hallway before, you now stand in a large irregularly shaped chamber perhaps a hundred feet around. Columns stand against walls at irregular intervels and mist hangs upon the floor and creeps up the columns.The chamber seems to be lit by gutteral torch scones upon the columns.
You can hear noises around, though you are unable to pinpoint them.

OoC: Any actions,spells?
As well, though I will not give details (it's his to do,if at all), ferretguy had just about the worst day of his life yesterday. I may be playing Forlash for a while,guys.This makes my mugging/ankle seem small  by comparison, and my well-wished go out to you,Dave.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 16, 2003)

Durgo's mind readies for battle.  He examines his surroundings, his allies, his enemies, and forms a strategy.  

"Hag-thing and Gobbie, dis way wif Durgo.  Kurg and _elf_, dat way wif Bargo," he says, indicating opposite directions that curve toward either end of the chamber.  

Pulling close his bastard son by the shoulder, he says low in giant, _"You see hag-bitch, stick her through with sword.  Forget little things.  Kill hag-bitch first,"_ and shoves Bargo in the direction he indicated previously.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 16, 2003)

Bargo grunts and lopes off around the right side.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 17, 2003)

OOC: I think playin' will help. once again thanks Ron.

_Don't think splitting up is such a good idea but neither will infighting_ As Forlash follows, he begins to trace the lines of the intricatly drawn shield on his forearms gathering the power to protect himself with a magical wall of force.

ooc: holding Shield spell in case of attack


----------



## Capellan (Oct 17, 2003)

Wekerak keeps close to the wall, making use of all available shadows and cover to conceal his position.

OOC: move silently/hide


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

OoC: Gotcha Dave. For those who were not thrown to the ground, you have one free action, spell /drink potion/etc..prior to resolving any encounters. What's it gonna be guys?


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: Down to the last couple of arcane words of spell...taking long time tooooo   ssssppppeeeeaaaakkkkk   tttthhhhheeeeemmmmm......

Come on lets kill something....or at least let ogres die in great amounts of blood.....(while I run away.....)  although don't stand much of a chance alone....hmmm


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: Stand up and do as above, circle right.


----------



## Capellan (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: hide, as above.  If I can't see them, they can't see me, right?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Durgo, Wekerak and Forlash move left along the wall, while Bargo,Midnight Fang and Kurg moving right...


Suddenly, strands of some sticky substance shoot out, three of them wrapping about Midnight Fang's torso and left arm, dragging her forward...Kurg yells 'Roper!', and bargo and Kurg can see that the sourse of the strands is indeed one of the 'Columns' perhaps 30 feet away...

Chaos erupts as several more Columns transform into stony Women, swinging razor-sharp swords at the Band.
<Forlash hit for 5HP, Midnight Fang hit for 6HP>

Durgo snarls in suprise as a massive form rises out of the mist before him, a huge Clay-like form, it's size dwarfing even him...

Forlash blurts out 'Golem!'. Even Durgo has seen Golems, however, and he knows what it is...a big target for his _Maul_.

_Initiatives_


Bargo 17
Wekerak 15
Kurg 9
Midnight Fang 9
Forlash 7
Durgo 4

_Round One_

The Roper drags Midnight Fang 10 feet closer, even as the Carytid Column continues to attack her <6HP..ugh>. 
<MF is in 21-I...I did the map before rolling Initiatives, or I would have changed her position>

Bargo (of all people) is up...


Edited for Stoneskin Spell, sorry guys...10 less HP/hit>


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Round One


----------



## Capellan (Oct 21, 2003)

Wekerak snarls.  _Hells' damned golems.  Nothin' to gut._

The goblin lashes out with both daggers at the nearby column, trying to divert it from attacking Forlash.

"Do something, wizard!" the wolfrider snaps.  _And you better make it good.  You, I *can* gut._


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2003)

Bargo runs forward, protective magics speeding him as he charges the pretty tentacle thing. What little good the magic does is more than negated by his father's fighting style. But his strength-based style combined with his son's grotesque physique, massive size, and colossal blade of enchanted steel makes for a ground shaking blow.

OOC:Charge to I/J,18/19. Charge+Haste+RA10+PA10: +14, 4d8+49. AC 22 vs Carytid golems' AofO's, AC 12 vs Roper after attack. C'mon crit....


----------



## Velenne (Oct 21, 2003)

Durgo glares at the stupid golem as it rises forth but turns his attention on the closest opponent, the Carytid golem to his left.  If these golems are like the ones in the hall, he figures he can go all out and smash this one to pieces before Biggun even gets to him.

He is still staring at the bigger construct when he suddenly lashes out, stepping quickly to his left and swinging his Maul horizontally.  The second and third strikes are merely continuations of the first, the ogre spinning in dizzying circle, arms outstretched, legs pumping against the ground, his weapon passing a few feet above his ally's heads.  Each blow could level a castle wall... if Durgo bothered to pay attention to exactly what he was swinging at.

Full PA + RA + WF: +11/+11/+6 (2d6+47)(AC drops to 19, but still _Stoneskinned_ I believe)


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 22, 2003)

Focusing power through his staff, changing prepared energy to a more functional use, Forlash feels his staff pulse with anticipation. Reaching out to touch the construct he unleashes the electrical charge stored within.
_Don't worry little goblin, I always have something up my sleeve..._

OOC: Shocking Grasp 5d6 no save.....touch attack.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Bargo lumbers forwards, his armor diverting the blade of the carytid column, reaching the Roper and swinging Elfhewer down in a massive Arc <Hit, 65 HP...Ugh>. If anyone wuz gunna eat elf-demon, it was _Bargo_, not stupid Roper!

The swing also cuts two of the strands holding Midnight Fang, the Roper stunned at such an attack.

Wekerak strikes at the nearest Column, though his blades seem to do little. the Construct turns it's head to face Wekerak, and he feels a chill run down his back at being studied so impassively.

Kurg yelps a War-Cry and _charges_ the Column close to Midnight Fang
( most likelt more from a similar thought line to Bargo than frm any altruism...)
<9 HP>. The Gnoll seems disturbed at how resistant these things were..Of course, they were made of stone.

The Columns attack[/I]_

The Column next to Kurg and Midnight Fang attacks Kurg, hitting him <7HP after Stoneskin>, a glancing blow.

The Column north of  Wekerak moves in and swings, missing the Goblin.

the Column closest to Durgo swings at him, missing.

Midnight Fang swings her blade at the Roper strands, severing the last remaining one (Bargo having inadvertently severed the others>.

Forlash attacks the closest Column with his Shocking Grasp spell, hitting it 
<23 HP of Electricity damage>.

Durgo smashes into the Column closest, smashing it to bits, then smashing int the one attacking Wekerak <That 10' reach,yuck...>, destroying it as well.
Stupid Colum Bitches..ha,ha,,,Durgo's Maul to mighty for them.

Durgo's reverie is cut short as the Clay Golem rushes at him, smashing a massive Fist into him <I rolled 2 1's'..and the Stoneskin...sheesh, Durgo takes 1 HP...OH MAN!!! Grr...>

Round Two
The Roper bites at bargo <4HP after DR>, it's stony teeth doing little in the way of hurting him...

Bargo is up ..
<I think I know what he will do, it's Bargo...>

Bargo hacks the funny stalactite monster, severing it's amssive body completely <The damage wasn't even funny, and it had 20HP left>.

A shiny object falls from the sky, landing in the space between Bargo and Midnight Fang&Kurg. A moment later, an eruption of Fire engulfs them all
<33 HP fire, Bargo fails his sav, taking 23 after DR,MF takes none, her Rogue abilities saving her, Kurg takes 11 asfter Stoneskin and a successful Ref save>.

Wekerak is up...

(There is no sign of who or what threw source of the Fire)_


----------



## Capellan (Oct 22, 2003)

_Spellcaster.  Time to leave the rocks to the ogres._

Wekerak spurs Frostbite out from between the golems, getting into space and beginning to look around for any sign of the source of the fireworks.

OOC: move only action to disengage - trying to do so safetly if possible (not sure on the reaches of the enemy) but will take the AoOs if need be.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

OoC:The Clay Golem has quite a reach, but you disengage successfully.
Spot roll doesn't net you anything however, except that whatever/whoever it is is _above_ you somewhere...

IC: Wekerak moves away from the two Behemoths engaging in melee, Durgo looking pleased at such a big Foe, the Golem impassively preparing to smash thr Ogre to a pulp. Nothing reveals itself as far as a source of the Spellcaster,except that they are somewhere above.

Kurg smashes twice at the Carytid Column, hitting it < a total of 14HP>.

Midnight Fang backs  away and then swings her Sword at the Column, her blade doing little to hurt it, again...


Forlash is Up...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bargo runs up and takes a huge sweeping upwards swing the roper cutting into it's base like a lumberjack (and inadvertantly severing two of it's whiskers in the downward portion of the arc), hauling back he back swings the other way, chest, shoulders, and back muscles making a huge rippling ocean as Elf-Splitter roars around and comes in at the opposite angle on the other side of the ropers base cleaving straight through the stony flesh and toppling it.

Then the room explodes in fire and pain and once again the flesh peels from from Bargo's face revealing already caramelized blood, bone, bare teeth set in his skull, and wild, insane eyes.

*"BARGO HATE MOJO!!"*Blown up, frozen, acid scarred, affected by more spells than he can count (it's tough when you can't see your fingers or toes though all the blood pouring down your face) Bargo flies into a rage and smashes the biggest closest thing he can get to---a formerly beautiful stone statue of a woman with a sword. This being the second time, it is creeping into Bargo's mind to smash all statues as he comes to them just to be safe from now on.

OOC: OW!! HP, easy come, easy go. Just ask the Roper.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 23, 2003)

Smashing the golems before him, Durgo can't help but feel satisfied at his handiwork.  Golems are not warriors!   Stupid golems...

Feeling the tiniest scratch from the clay beast to his right, Durgo pauses to reflect on how utterly insignificant the attack was.  This only enforces his belief that golems are worthless, pathetic things.   He very slowly turns his head to regard the golem and _sneers_ at it.  

*"Durgo kill dis one!  Find wizard and bash him's skull in!*

Raising his Maul, the ogre launches a battery of attacks on the giant construct but hardly feels like putting all his weight into it.

Full RA + WF: +21/+21/+16 (2d6+37)(AC drops to 19; Stoneskin)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

Durgo smashes his _Maul_ into the Golem.

<Wow, 3 hits, one rolls a '1', which I call misses, as '20's are always hits, and I roll a '4' for his +16 attack...dam it, only a single smash fof the three...er, sorry Durgo, Durgo hits for 40 HP>.
 The Golem staggers a fraction of an inch, then,silently bashes into Durgo with a flurry of speed that it had not had mere moments ago, hitting him twice <It missed by one on it's last attack, Durgo hit for 10 hps total, after the Stoneskin spells, I need to go back and tally points absorbed by them..I'm off to do that now>.

Durgo is saved from most of the thing's blows by the spell cast by the Hag-Bastard, maybe he was worth having around after all, his Mojo sure was better than the puny Goblin that had been the group's Wizard before...

Bargo is up, he can see another Column-Woman animating not too far away, the Demon-Elf and the Gnoll were fighting another and bargo thinks he just saw something high up...on a ledge...Wizard?? The stoopid basterd wuz too far to get at with _Elf-Hewer_, though.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2003)

OOC: Is it the kinda natural cavern that Bargo can use his strength and his long limbs to climb up to the wizard and show him why he shouldn't play with fire?  If not, I'll post a suitable Hulk Smash post like Pop and go take out a Carytid.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> OOC: Is it the kinda natural cavern that Bargo can use his strength and his long limbs to climb up to the wizard and show him why he shouldn't play with fire?  If not, I'll post a suitable Hulk Smash post like Pop and go take out a Carytid.





OoC:Man, you guys need a ranged fighter... The climb is a ways, a couple of rounds of successful Climb checks, where I assume (OK,  have fore-knowledge) that you will be pelted with ugly spells.. Your call...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2003)

Bargo glances at the little mojo maker and growls.  "Fang!  C'mere!"  Bargo squats low and Elf-Splitter clatters to the ground.  He laces his fingers together and looks at the wizard with an evil grin.

OOC: Yeah, so I'm a long time X-Men fan and in all my years of RP, have never gotten to do a Fastball Special.    But to answer your question, no thanks.    Velenne regularly has us climbing slippery inclines while shooting at us, so I'm very aware of what damage does to climb checks.

Bargo can lift about 5 tons, making him roughly half as strong as Colossus, but then, Midnight Fang lacks the weight of certain very heavy metal skeletons.    But if you don't like this idea, I can certainly go medieval on some Carytid's while Wekerak shoots the wizard down.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

OoC:Anyone else?


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 27, 2003)

Backing away from the destroyed column, Forlash feels the blast of heat coming from the missle which struck nearby...Trying to get a view of whatever threw the destructive magic at the ogres certainly must be nearby...he starts to gather his power together for another destructive blast of energy

OOC: try to get a line of site to whatever threw that spell, and if possible toss of a lightning bolt at it, if not move  toward the goblin for a better view, and to get away from the antimating columns.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bargo glances at the little mojo maker and growls.  "Fang!  C'mere!"  Bargo squats low and Elf-Splitter clatters to the ground.  He laces his fingers together and looks at the wizard with an evil grin.
> 
> OOC: Yeah, so I'm a long time X-Men fan and in all my years of RP, have never gotten to do a Fastball Special.    But to answer your question, no thanks.    Velenne regularly has us climbing slippery inclines while shooting at us, so I'm very aware of what damage does to climb checks.
> 
> Bargo can lift about 5 tons, making him roughly half as strong as Colossus, but then, Midnight Fang lacks the weight of certain very heavy metal skeletons.    But if you don't like this idea, I can certainly go medieval on some Carytid's while Wekerak shoots the wizard down.




OoC: Midnight Fang is busy fighting a Column, along with Kurg.
Wekerak is up as well...

IC:Forlash can see nothing, it's as if whoever is up there is _Invisible_...


----------



## Capellan (Oct 27, 2003)

Wekerak scuttles away from the combat, looking to get far enough away to blend into the shadows and then work his way back.  _Cursed wizards and their cursed magic.  No way to spot him unless he gives himself away, and he won't do that if he knows where we are._

OOC: there's mist, right?  I'll move far enough away that I'm no longer likley to be seen, then hide and work my way back, scanning the ceiling.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

OoC:Since Midnight Fang is nowhere bargo, and a column is, I'll have him kill it.

Wekerak will have to execute a _Withdrawel_, as the Golem has a viscious reach and would smack him as he leaves his threatened Area. Wekerak can go along the wall North, finding cover behind Columns and mist, provided no more turn into Animated Swordmaidens...

IC:
Bargo off-handedly smashes the newly awakened Column with _Elf-Hewer_
< smashed to smithereens>, turning it into a pile of rubble.

Wekerak moves north along the wall, avoiding the Clay Golem's grasp.

Kurg smashes the carytid Column <4 and 8 HP after reduction>

The Column facing Kurg and Midnight fang attacks Kurg, missing him...

Midnight Fang attacks the Column <2HP after reduction>.

OoC:Forlash has no visible target... what alternate action for him?

Durgo is up as well...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC: Midnight Fang is busy fighting a Column, along with Kurg.






			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Wekerak is up as well...





OOC: Tough.   Not only could she have likely tumbled away from him, the Column is dust as soon as Bargo is done tossing her, as he can deal with it faster than she can, and she has a chance to deal with the wizard and Bargo has none.  

Too late now, after smashing the golem this round, if Bargo one-shot'd it and has time to move left, please move him away from the blast area as while other people may not have been too injured by it, that fireball was almost half his HP.  My kingdom for an amulet of health!


----------



## Velenne (Oct 27, 2003)

Still feeling next-to-nothing from the golem, Durgo continues to hammer gobbie-sized chunks out of it across the floor around them.  His focus lies more with dropping the creature soon than his own safety (a common _Muragar_ trait...more scars that way), leaving him open to counter-attacks after every swing.

Full RA + WF: +21/+21/+16 (2d6+37)(AC drops to 19; Stoneskin)  Down 11 HP's.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 28, 2003)

OoC: Maybe your FBS can happen soon, but MF has about 15 HPs and she wouldn't relish the chance to be thrown _at_ an enemy Wizard in that state.
Moving Bargo away from blast area...>


Durgo slams into the Clay Golem, hitting it twice <94HP in total>. The thing shudders and collapses into a pile of goo upon the ground.

A ball of green flame streaks from above, exploding between Durgo and Forlash <32 HP Acid for Durgo, 11 HP for Forlash, after Stoneskin>.
(Wekerak dodged nimbly away).
There is still no sign of whoever is attacking from on high, though Forlash and Wekerak can see the area from whence the attacks come.

Bargo is up...


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 28, 2003)

Sensing the area that the attack may have came from, Forlash traces the scar he so lovingly had carved into his chest....the one with the faded figure that slowley became more prominent as the burned flesh had healed. Concentrating on that image he feels the power flow into his eyes, enabling him to see that which is hidden from view...

OOC: casting See Invisibility...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 28, 2003)

Bargo comes up behind the next Carytid golem as he continues to flee the blast area of the wizard.  His flesh floats away like little bits of burned paper as he visits his anger on the stone woman.

Haste+Rage+Charge+RA10


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

Bargo _Charges_ up between Midnight fang and Kurg, finishing the last of the Columns in a shower of pulverized stone.

Wekerak is up...

OoC:I have Forlash, anyone else, feel free to post.


----------



## Capellan (Oct 29, 2003)

Wekerak gives up the search for the invisible sorcerer with a curse, and lopes toward Bargo.

Pointing up at the ledge where the man must be hiding, he boots the ogre in the ankle to get his attention, ready to leap aside if the answer is a swordblow,

"You, get me up there."


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 29, 2003)

OOC:I'll wait on Bargo's reaction to that until I know if he passed the will save after the last Carytid was busted.    Otherwise, the reaction very well may be a swordblow.  Bargo hasn't gotten to eat goblin for a while now...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

OoC:Bargo's Will/tell-friend-from-foe-not-kill-everything-roll was successful, so no automatic 'Sorry i killled you' here. You could still opt to _accidently_ attack someone...


Wekerak moves to Bargo, requesting a FBS.

Kurg yips a quick thanks to the half-ogre and scans the area up above,casting a _Dispel magic_ on the area, and snarling as it fails...

Midnight Fang ducks down and drinks a Potion <Cured 20HP>.

Forlash cast _See Invisibility_, making out a tall form up on the ledge, mist covering it's features, though it is very easy to make out. 

Durgo is up...

Bargo
Wekerak
Kurg
Midnight Fang
Forlash
Durgo We are here in initiative
 Enemy


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2003)

Bargo growls, looks at the ledge Forlash is pointing to and grabs Wekerak maybe a little harder than he needs to before chucking him up to the ledge to give the invisible wizard a nasty surprise.

OOC:Velenne had a hard drive melt down that he is scrambling to fix.  Durgo may need to be on auto pilot for a few days.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bargo growls, looks at the ledge Forlash is pointing to and grabs Wekerak maybe a little harder than he needs to before chucking him up to the ledge to give the invisible wizard a nasty surprise.
> 
> OOC:Velenne had a hard drive melt down that he is scrambling to fix.  Durgo may need to be on auto pilot for a few days.





Gotcha, well, why don't you play him, then? That way Velenne can kill you in your RL game if you get Durgo smashed.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 4, 2003)

I can still get on my roommate's computer form time-to-time but if you ever get tired of waiting feel free to autopilot him for a round or two.  As for this round...

Seeing the quick thinking of the gobbie and his bastard son, Durgo attempts a likewise toss of Midnight Fang.

"KILL WIZARD!"

Atk +18 vs. her touch AC and Durgo has reach.  Grapple +22, STR 30 (+10) to toss her if she resists.  Puny elf shouldn't resist Durgo anyway!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

OoC: Durgo is across the room from Midnight Fang...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 4, 2003)

Mrf....move 40' over and reach out for her but she'll be just beyond my range.  Ready action to hurl her if she comes near, otherwise he'll snag her next round if she decides she's too good for a FBS.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 5, 2003)

OoC:Er, OK...if you guys want to play 'toss the half-fiend' when there is a real enemy wanting you very dead...I sort of thought you might hurl a big chunk of rock up there instead.

ICurgo moves closer to Midnight Fang, ready to snag her if the chance arises.

The [I[Enemy[/I] acts, casting a spell...an ice blue _Cone of Cold_ striking Durgo (23HP cold),Bargo (23HPCold) and Midnight Fang (who dodges, away from Durgo...No Damage).

Forlash and Wekerak can clearly see the figure now, a tall gaunt female, a shock of gree hair atop her hideous head...a _Hag_ (Forlash knows her to be his Aunt, Rulaga).


----------



## Capellan (Nov 5, 2003)

OOC: Assuming Bargo's FBS hits (it it doesn't: ow) ...

Wekerak lands nimbly next to the hag, his twin blades glinting in the darkness as he gives her a feral grin.

"Nice legs.  Bet they're tasty."

OOC2: ready action until the hag acts, then attack as soon as she does


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Seeing the hag on the ledge in full view, Forlash begins to build power from the elements around focusing the sound of the battle through his staff and unleashing it at his aunt....Mother says [/I]Hello _Aunt Rulaga....and now _Goodbye!

OOC: on initiative casting Lightning Bolt (9d6) and converting it into sonic energy via arcane nexus....DC:18


----------



## Uriel (Nov 6, 2003)

Bargo hurls the Goblin up and up, where hehits the wall <11 HP subdual> before landing on the ledge. 

Wekerak immediately stabs at the Hag, catching her with one blade <7HP>.

Kurg laughs in Irony as he _Summons_ a celestial Giant Eagle, which immediately attacks the Hag,though it misses her.


Midnight Fang hurls a dagger from the ground, catching the Hag in the leg <6HP>, though she is too far to gain the power of a proper _Sneak Attack_.


Forlash casts _Lightning bolt_, though the Hag dodges most of the damage <18 HP after save>.


Back to Durgo...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 6, 2003)

I think it's a 5-foot step for him at this point to put her within reach since last round he moved 40'.*Now* we do this... 



			
				Velenne said:
			
		

> Atk +18 vs. her touch AC and Durgo has reach.  Grapple +22, STR 30 (+10) to toss her if she resists.  Puny elf shouldn't resist Durgo anyway!


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 7, 2003)

As his aunt danced away from the spell focused through his staff_ Damn, quick little bitch....lets try something else, yess...perhaps an old friend..._ Forlash focuses his efforts into opening a gate to the Abyss to summon an ally.

OOC: Summon Monster V.... Summon a Kyton if there is room upon the ledge she is standing. whenever ready of course.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 7, 2003)

As his aunt danced away from the spell focused through his staff_ Damn, quick little bitch....lets try something else, yess...perhaps an old friend..._ Forlash focuses his efforts into opening a gate to the Abyss to summon an ally.

OOC: Summon Monster V.... Summon a Kyton if there is room upon the ledge she is standing. whenever ready of course.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 7, 2003)

Wekerak crouches low, menacing the hag constantly but waiting for the very best moment to strike.

OOC: readying action until someone else is up here to flank her with me, before attacking.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> I think it's a 5-foot step for him at this point to put her within reach since last round he moved 40'.*Now* we do this...





Durgo steps over, grabbing Midnight Fang (who looks less than enthusiastic, as she was about to try and heal herself rather than be thrown through the air at a Hag... <Durgo grabbed her, she missed her AofOp, which was an attempt to stab him in the 'brugs', ahem...which would have also ruined the Grapple>
Hurled through the air , she smacks into the wall of the chamber just below the ledge <5HP>, hanging on for dear life.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 9, 2003)

The Enemy turns on Wekerak, where he sses that it is most obviously a _Hag_ that he faces...<Casting Defensively>, she casts _Dominate Person_ on him, his eyes taking on a glassy stare, and she cackles 'Kill those Ogres for me with that wonderful bow you carry, sweets...'

Something slams into Bargo from the rear, a rock the size of a pig <13Hp after DR>.

Those on the ground now notice that a tunnel has appeared in the southern wall (away from the ledge where the Hag stands), and a massive pale blue Giant is striding through <enter Frost Giant>, a massive Greataxe in his hands...

Bargo We are here in initiative
Wekerak
Kurg
Celestial Eagle
Midnight Fang
Forlash
Durgo 
Enemy


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2003)

Blown up, frozen, and now clobbered by a boulder, Bargo doesn't look like he will take much more. In fact, it looks as if once the rage pumping through his veins leaves with the adrenaline, he may fall over stone dead. But before he does, there is a big blue meat sack he is taking with him.

OOC:Charge Frost Giant if within 130'. Charge+Haste+Rage+RA10+PA10: +16, 4d8+52. AC 22 vs AofO if he's got his weapon ready after the boulder, AC 12  after Bargo attacks until next turn. Bargo has 53 hp (20 from rage).


----------



## Velenne (Nov 10, 2003)

Durgo turns as the sound of the boulder exploding shakes the floor.  He eyes the giant, their situation, and hatches a plan.  

Moving west, he crosses the giant's vision so that he is opposite of Bargo and steps well into the giant's reach, almost right up to his white beard.

Can we get a map again?  I'm sort of having a hard time putting this together in my head.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

OoC:Jeezus frickin...grumble,grumble...

IC:
Bargo charges the Giant, Elfhewer ready to hew something much bigger.


The Frost Giant grins in anticipation of the carnage that it would soon visit upon the interlopers. After all, _He, Grunguz was the Mistress' favorite Consort, wasn't he!?! Mistress said so, every time they rutted in her chambers.Grunguz would..._ Grunguz never got to finish his thought, as the Half-Ogre ran up, his massive thews pumping enraged blood throughout the meatsack that was Bargo
, Elfhewer cutting him clean _in half_, the two chunks of giant falling on either side of bargo. Blood sprayed all over the berserk Bargo, covering him in a dark reddish cascade...
<Hit,crit, 144 HP damage...er, dead Giant>.

Wekerak fires two arrows down,one striking Durgo <7HP>, making the Ogre wonder why he hadn't just Bar-B-Q'ed the Goblin days ago...

Kurg Yipped at the Hag, a _Soundburst_ breaking upon her <8 HP to the hag,Wekerak,Midnight Fang and the Eagle. The Hag isn't stunned, but Wekerak and the Eagle are...>

The Celestial Eagle,stunned, barely atays aloft, unable to attack.

Midnight fang,cursing the ineptitude that had assailed her since joining with these buffons...allies shooting at her, accidently being hit in their spells,Ogres tossing her like a shotput on games day...By the Hells, this was no way to spend one's prime years.

Pulling herself up, Midnight Fang draws and throws a slim blade at the Hag. Too late the Creature sees, too late she notices the attack.
Te dagger hits her in the chest <5HP and poisoned>.
The Hag looks to Midnight Fang in rage, seeing the pitiful creature before her, soon to..._her vision becomes haze, then dim, then goes black entirely_.
Midnight Fang grins wickedly, the _Eyebite _ blindig the Bitch for good..._try ans target us with your Sorceries now, you old crone_ she thought with satisfaction.

Forlash _Summons_ a Kyton, the Devil appearing on the ledge above the Hag, immediately attacking <7HP from it's chains>.


Durgo's action...

OoC: Map, hmm...this should do, since this won't last too long hopefully...



******************Kyton************************
..........................Wek         HAG     MF
*************ledge******************************
...........**..........................Eagle.................***..............
..******............................................................***..........
...***...........................Durgo..................................****
.**....Forlash...................................................................
...................................................................................**.
...................................................................................
....................................................................................
...................................................................................
....................................................................................
...................................................................................
....................................................................................
.**................................................................................*
.**...............................................................................*..
.**...............................................................................*
***.............................Bargo......................................***....
..****..................................................................***....
.......***............................................................***.....


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2003)

Bargo roars and hoists over head the frost giants hairy skull before dashing it on the ground.

OOC: Holy schnikes!  I'm glad Bargo's happy, I'm relieved.  By the math, there was about no chance Bargo was going to survive that encounter unless he rolled 15 or better.  Huzzah for keen weapons!  Poor Grunguz.  No one told him Bargo is the strongest there is.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Huzzah for keen weapons!  Poor Grunguz.  No one told him Bargo is the strongest there is.  [/color]



OoC:Oh, Velenne/Durgo is going to love that comment...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 10, 2003)

Durgo feels a mixture of humor and disappointment upon seeing the giant fall into pieces.  In the end, watching his bastard son heft the skull into the air, he is taken by the moment, adding his own roar,

"_GULGATHAN_ cannot be defeated!!  Go back to your holes!  Nothing can stop the Horde!!!"

Turning up the ledge to mock the Hag, he sees her flailing about blindly and grins.  _Dis battle over Hag-Bitch.  Time to die._  He looks down at his feet and hefts an enormous rock- one of the golem's remains; nearly as big as his own torso- steps forward, and hurls it at his enemy.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey, Bargo IS stronger than Durgo- by a lot IIRC.  Now we're even one dragon to one frost giant.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

OoC:Edited for my mistake...



The Hag lunges forward grasping for Midnight Fang, missing her entirely, rushing over the ledge, falling <7HP> and landing at the base of the ledge.


Durgo is up, with the Hag at his feet...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2003)

OOC: Here's my brilliant plan...  Pray.    Did she use Dominate Person?  Because as a Giant (ogre), Durgo may not be effected.  And if she can't see, she can't target him.  Sound right?  Hmm?  Hmm?  *pray pray pray*

Bargo hefts up his sword again and tries to see through the Red to his next meal.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 11, 2003)

Durgo's lips peel back in a feral and altogether unnerving grin as the Hag lands at his very feet.  He could almost pity her....almost.  

Hefting his Maul, the ogre proceeds to pound her into oblivion with wild overhead chops, bellowing like a rabid bear all the while.  These are the moments the _Muragar_ lives for and he enjoys every last savage, blood-curdling second of it.

OOC: Full PA + RA + WF: +11/+11/+6 (2d6+47)(+4 to-hit for her being prone, +2 because she can't see Durgo and he'll be hitting her flat-footed AC unless she can otherwise detect him; Durgo's AC drops to 19)


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 12, 2003)

_Damn this looks ugly...hope that spell don't take on that small brained buffoon....but if it does perhaps mine will slow him down a little..._ Looking between his choices, (if Forlash notes the ogre braining his kin) Forlash will cast hold Monster on Durgo to stop the slaughter (he may come in handy for me someday....  ) if Ogre seems to be OK then cast Mana Spear on his Aunt.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 12, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> OOC: Here's my brilliant plan...  Pray.    Did she use Dominate Person?  Because as a Giant (ogre), Durgo may not be effected.  And if she can't see, she can't target him.  Sound right?  Hmm?  Hmm?  *pray pray pray*
> 
> Bargo hefts up his sword again and tries to see through the Red to his next meal.




OoC: No she can't, and no she can't.
I'm a _Tard_, I forgot that I blinded her...Duh. 
I'll edit her action...


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 12, 2003)

ooc:...hell blame it on the Vicadin....
Shaking loose the images of last action....Forlash prepares to cast Mana Spear on the Hag..._Lets try this on for size dearest Aunt...._


----------



## Uriel (Nov 12, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Durgo's lips peel back in a feral and altogether unnerving grin as the Hag lands at his very feet.  He could almost pity her....almost.
> 
> Hefting his Maul, the ogre proceeds to pound her into oblivion with wild overhead chops, bellowing like a rabid bear all the while.  These are the moments the _Muragar_ lives for and he enjoys every last savage, blood-curdling second of it.
> 
> OOC: Full PA + RA + WF: +11/+11/+6 (2d6+47)(+4 to-hit for her being prone, +2 because she can't see Durgo and he'll be hitting her flat-footed AC unless she can otherwise detect him; Durgo's AC drops to 19)




OoC:I rolled a '20' for the first hit, confirmed crit...6D6+141=161...7 shy of the dragon, but still.

IC: Durgo raises _Durgo's Maul_ smashing it into the head of the Hag,watching as her skull was turned to pulp, an eye flying left, her jaw right.
Dead, the Hag lies at Durgo's feet, a crumpled mess.

Midnight Fang hops down to the ground, looking smug, then steps up and pulls her dagger out,resheathing it.

Wekerak stands dazed, then coughs a few times, shaking the after-effects of the Hag's Spell from his mind. He has one wicked headache.

Kurg moves forward, peering around Durgo and says 'the Heart, other Hag say we need Heart, then we go home...'


----------



## Velenne (Nov 12, 2003)

Durgo _hurrumphs_ and opens a hand toward the hag as if to say "You go right ahead".  Other than pushing his fingers into the soft meat of her throat, grabbing the top of her sternum with two fingers, and ripping her chest open, he has no way to get to stupid Hag-bitch's heart.  Plenty of brains to go around through....


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2003)

Kurg bends low, pulling a filleting knife from his belt. plunging it into the Hag's chest,he deftly opens her up and removes her large black Heart, wrapping it in a elfskin suede cover. Tucking it into his satchel, he nods at Duro, deferentially, looking for the next edict of the _Boss_.

That isn't hard to figure out, as the room starts to moves, the very walls seemng to shudder and quake.

Forlash snarls...he knew what was happening. Each Hag's Demnese was tied to her life. They had a scant few minutes before the entire Cottage would implode in upon itself...

The passage that the Frost Giant had come through was still open.

Near the entrance, bargo stands near the Giant. Ice Giant not so tuff...Bargo show him who toughest.
Bargo's eyes were drawn to the exquisite helmet that was still strapped upon the Giant's head. Plain steel with a nose guard shaled like a dragon, running along the spine of it's length, with silver wings and many blueish teeth set in it's surface, maybe the teeth of baby Dragons...It would look great with his armor.


OoC:So, what's it gonna be? Run forit through the doorway, stay and loot?


----------



## Capellan (Nov 13, 2003)

Wekerak frowns, trying to remember who he was trying to kill and why.  His stomach growls loudly, reminding him of the one truism of his goblin life: those who live must eat, and those who die ...

Scrambling down from the ledge as fast as he can, the goblin pauses only long enough to hack the hag's leg off at the knee, then scoops up the severed limb and whistles for Frostbite.

_Time to get out of here._


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 13, 2003)

Forlash immedietly runs to the crushed body of his ex-aunt, quickly checking her clawed hands for rings or braclets, also if anything remains hanging from her neck (other then her crushed skull....) then proceeds to pull out one of his precious scrolls and reads and chants while moving....leaping in the air and flying towards the giants entry point.

OOC: quick spot/search check (7 and 4 respectively) then using Fly scroll to move a bit faster....damn dwarven legs....


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 13, 2003)

"Hu hu hu...  Bargo like."  Bargo takes the helm, with head still in it, with him.  As the ground shakes beneath him and Forlash begins dashing towards him, Bargo puts 2 and 2 together (and gets 6) deciding that he better go to.  He turns and hustles out the way the puny giant came in.  Elf-Splitter in one hand, Frost Giant helm and head in the other.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 13, 2003)

Durgo looks around and chuckles.  "Even walls are afraid!  Hag-bitch minions no fight us now!"  Searching the chamber, the ogre finds only one likely exit and so, as the others rush about (_Why dem running?  Hag-bitch dead!  Hmf...cowards._), he nods solemnly to Kurg and starts for the corridor.

"We go!" he calls out over his shoulder as he walks.  If there was more treasure to be looted here, he wasn't concerned enough about such things for it to cross his mind.  But he does give an eye to the frost giant on his way by.

OOC: If the giant looks like it has any readily-aquired gear, especially a weapon, Durgo stops to grab it up but otherwise continues his leisurely pace down the hall it came from.  After all, what does he know about imploding cottages?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 14, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Durgo looks around and chuckles.  "Even walls are afraid!  Hag-bitch minions no fight us now!"  Searching the chamber, the ogre finds only one likely exit and so, as the others rush about (_Why dem running?  Hag-bitch dead!  Hmf...cowards._), he nods solemnly to Kurg and starts for the corridor.
> 
> "We go!" he calls out over his shoulder as he walks.  If there was more treasure to be looted here, he wasn't concerned enough about such things for it to cross his mind.  But he does give an eye to the frost giant on his way by.
> 
> OOC: If the giant looks like it has any readily-aquired gear, especially a weapon, Durgo stops to grab it up but otherwise continues his leisurely pace down the hall it came from.  After all, what does he know about imploding cottages?




The Frost Giant has a big belt and/or pouch of what looks to be dwarfhide (you can see several Dwarf chins/beards:the hair is braided around various rings etc for weapons to hang from). He wears a suit of mail, but that would take some time to salvage, and he is quite a bit bigger than any of you <16'tall at least>.
The giant has a massive Greataxe and a longsword (used as a dagger, no doubt).

Forlash  pulls several trinkets from the Hag's body before running.

********************************************************

Down and down run the Band, halls and chambers collapsing in upon themselves behind them, sometimes the very stones of the floor tearing apart within yards of their fleeing feet. Finally the chamber wherein you fought the Golems and Trolls comes into view. Kurg stops to pick up a Flaming Greatsword, thinking it might be useful later.

The Door is reached, and you all get outside to see that the Cottage is covered by a shimmering aura, a pale green nimbus playing about its surface.

Inside, a pack of creatures is coming for the door, 2 Hill Giants ,Trolls, many Orcs. Within 20 feet of the door, the group sees their salvation in sight, only to have all of their hopes for life dashed.
Suddenly, without warning, the Cottage falls in upon itself with an audible *Fushhhut!*, sounding like a torch extinguished in a pond.

Making for the Swamp, you see the other Hagborn sitting on a Stump, grinning.Wordlessly, he turns and begins picking a path back to the lair of his Mother.Loping off, you begin the trek towards Home.
In the confusion none notice the disappearance of Midnight Fang...


*******************************************************

Idiotic Ogres. Buffoons. Not fit for a Menagerie.
Midnight Fang trudged through the swamp, finally rid of the Myrachian trash. She was making for the Aruthan Border, more Southerly than the foolish Ogre and his lackeys. They didn't even check for loot, by the Hells.
Midnight Fang stopped, her boot upon a log and opened the sack. Emeralds,rubies and sapphires shown out,as well as cups and necklaces,an enchanted brooch. The Trolls lair had been good to her She could parlay this into a grubsteak in her new guise. What woudl it be this time, a Merchant?A Courtesan? Perhaps she would be a Duchess, she liked the sound of that...all the better to pic out potential taregts as well as clients.

Something moved in the foliage around her. Midnight Fang drew her blade, watchng, waiting. Nothing showed itself. Relaxing, she continued to go through the sack of findings, her fingers touching upon something small...
Lifting it out, she laughed, it was the Silver Key that she had taunted the halfwit Necromancer with so many days ago, the Key to unlock his precious Spellbook.Well, he had no use for it now, he was dead...
'The Key...'
The voice cut through her blood like a hot knife through butter. It had sounded like...must have been the wind.Must have been...
Midnight Fang was hit full force from behind by something large, knocked to her hands and knees. Looking up, she saw a shape in the gloom 'The Key...' Red bolts slammed into her,  _Magic Missiles_, sending her back, sprawling, where whatever had knocked her down now pounced upon her again. Ot was a wolf...no a Worg, an _Undead_ Worg.
The shape in the gloom stepped forward...the necromancer....wizzened and gaunt. He was...the ...it came back to her, the Undead Treants, they had killed him...he was a _Wight_. The last thing she heard before dying was his sibilant hiss 'The Key, yes, My Key...'
There was nobody around to hear her final screams...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC: I love this game...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 14, 2003)

Durgo snatches up the dwarvenhide pouch and the giant's weapons before moving on, suddenly aware the walls weren't exactly quivering with fear ....

***

The ogre had much to consider on the way back.  Now that they had done the killing came the hard part.  The other Hag was just as bad as the one he had brained and Kurg had pigstuck.  He needed to make sure she stayed true to her word, but such thoughts had no place in the mind of Durgo.  Battle was one thing but parlaying with mojo-makers something else.  Captain Varn was _really_ good at that, and Ravarg too somtimes...but not Durgo.  

Biting his lower lip and scrunching his brows together, the ogre thought and thought and thought...but nothing came to his simple mind.

OOC: I'll ditto Jer's comment!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 14, 2003)

OoC:Well, I was hoping you guys wouldn't kill her until I had a chance to.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 16, 2003)

At last coming to the first Hag's Cottage, the Myrachian band stands before an open door where the two-headed Troll smiles and gestures you in with a cordial bow (the one head still looking at Wekerak and drooling). DOwn long corridors (seeming shorter than before, however), you soon find yourself in the chamber of the Hag's throneroom. Against the wall stand a dozen Giants and Ogres, as well as Orcs and Gnolls, as before. Upon the Throne sits the Hag, her beautiful guise intact, a tal;l and sensuous creature, though one with impressive musculature. Languishly, she says,_sniffing_ the air briefly,'So, you have the package, excellent. Bring it forward, Gnoll, that I may see it...and fear not, great and powerful Ogre, I keep my word. That was entirely the problem with killing my sister, a _Pact_ with our word as guarantee against treachery. Of course, it said nothing of outside agents...Now, Gnoll, my Heart, if you please.'
Kurg looks to Durgo for direction, the Gnoll twitching and tittering nervously.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 16, 2003)

Durgo looks back and forth from Kurg to the Hag.  How did she know the gnoll had the heart?  And how did she know he no like her?  Stupid mojo bitch!  

If it were possible, Durgo looks even more displeased than normal.  He turns that disapproving gaze down to Kurg and holds out a hand for the Heart, nodding.  Accepting that, he walks forward to meet the Hag himself, black heart in hand.  He holds it out to her, head held high,

"Good.  You no want us to do to you what we done to sister.  Puny giants and orcs just more meat for fires.  Not *Horde-warriors of Zuregath* like us!  Now you send us North to castle.  We go."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2003)

The Hag actually laughs at Durgo's words, for if the brute only knew what she could do to him with a word, the briefest word. Perhaps he would enjoy being a toad. That was an interesting option.Maybe a swamp rat, though that really wasn't appropriate. No, she would make him a big toad, if anything at all.

Reaching out to take the _Heart_, the Hag smiled her shark's teeth at Durgo and mimed a kiss at him. Then, gesturing for him to lok at one of the far walls, she stood and strode to it.

The wall was comprised of a huge crystaline facing, swirling colors and whorls of smoke interplaying upon it's surface. With a wave of her hand, the entire wall took on a liquid appearance, forming into a coherant view of the swamp. then, at a speed ten times faster than the most quick of birds, the view raced Northward, across swamplands, showing legions of troops marching northward, Elves, thousands of Aruthian Legionares heading towards Myrach, Dragons in their midst,Treants and Giants as well...

Moving further, the view showed the mountains and crags of Myrach, then onwards into the volcanic realm that was Zuregath's.
Across the parapets of Castle Zuregath, a battle waged, Black Armored Hobgoblins and Ogres fighting againt like troops in green and white, the troops of Iron King Bevrokk,Zuregath's neighbor to the West.
Bevrokk was sacking Castle Zuregath...

'Interesting, very interesting...that is unsporting, now isn't it...what a dastardly fellow.' The Hag seemed amused, though at the same time, her tone held a note of unhappiness, as if some machination were being set into play that she did not approve of.
Turning, her eyes fell upon your group, and then to Durgo, drawn to his satchel,to something _Within_...
Smiling once again, she waved a Hag-Born over, the female hag/Orc listening to whatever she said in soft tones and then nodding and departing, waving two Ogres with her.

The Hag stood there, watching the battle played out upon her crystal wall, frowning and rubbing her chin. Her glamour cast side, she stood before you a jet black _Annis_, respelndant in a diaphorous shift, younger and less horrid than most of her kin, as if she was recently [I[rejuvinated[/I] some how.
Minutes later, the Hagborn (Forlash's sister, one that he didn't completely hate,anyways...) returned, the Ogres bearing several sacks.
'You will need stealth, Pawns of Zuregath...I am feeling generous?grateful? Perhaps I am hedging a bet, or preventing a turn of events that do not favor me. At any rate, I have gifts for you, for your _endeavor_, Captain Durgo. If ever you see Zuregath again, in this life or in whatever Hell he dwells within, tell him that I, _Malverna_, aided him, and would do so again, to keep this Bevrokk from gaining too much power amongst the Iron Kings.'

The Ogres step forward and display several items of fine make, sized for the larger folk as well as for the smaller.

Recieved are :

Wekerak: A quiver of +1 Seeking, Bane Arrows: Elf (10), Giant (10), Demon (5),Elemental (5),Devil (5),Celestial (5),Dragon (5) Human (5)
<I am going to keep 3.0 rules, bows and arrows _do_ stack>
a Brooch of Resistance +3
a Mithril Shirt +3 to replace his other one.
3 Potions Cure Serious Wounds 3D8+5
4 Potions Invisibility (12th Level use)


Bargo: The Hag gestures for you to dip Elf-Hewer into a pool of blood that bubbles nearby, telling you that it will enhance the magic significantly.

Elfhewer now has Bane:Giants.
Amulet of Health (+4 to Con)
a Cloak of Resistance +3
4 Potions Cure Serious Wounds 3D8+5
1 Potion Invisibility (12th Level use)
1 Potion Silence  (12th Level use)


Durgo:The Hag gestures for you to dip Durgo's Maul into a pool of blood that bubbles nearby, telling you that it will enhance the magic significantly.

Durgo's Maul now has  Bane:Evil Outsiders.
Amulet of Health (+4 to Con)
4 Potions Cure Serious Wounds 3D8+5
1 Potion Invisibility (12th Level use)
1 Potion Silence  (12th Level use)



Forlash:
A Boccob's Blessed Book containing, <20 spells: 5 first,5 2nd, 5 3rd, 5 4th, 5 5th
I'll give you the list in email>
a Cloak of Resistance +3
Wand of Lightning Bolts (8th Level), 25 charges
Kurg: Cloak of Resistance +3
2 Potions Cure Serious Wounds 3D8+5
2 Potions Invisibility (12th Level use)
2 Potions of Silence (12th Level use)
(I gave Kurg less because he is an NPC now...)

The Hag also has several of her Hag-Born (Human-Hag and Orc-Hag) step forward, casting healing magics upon you all
<Healed of all damage>

Afterwards, the Hag hands Durgo a small bag, saying that it may helpin securing aid in his cause.
Waving at the wall, Malverna says 'Step through quickly, my little lost hounds of Myrach, the Portal lasts for a brief moment more...

Stepping through, you find yourself...

...not at Castle Zuregath, but instead on some plain, crags and mist-shrouded.
Forlash thought to himself _'Something must have gone wrong with the teleportation...or there was some Interference from forces arrayed against us? Damn...'_

In the distance, horns sounded, three quick taps and a long note.
Wekerak knew that call, it was an ELven Trumpet signaling a Charge.
From the timbre and duration or the echo, it was in a canyon, maybe a valley. Perhaps a quatrer of a mile away...North,most likely.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 17, 2003)

Bargo greedily snatches up all that is offered to him.  He looks strange with his bloody double horned helm that is the wrong color for Muragar.  But everytime he looks at it he remembers cutting the frost giant in two and grins when he thinks of others remembering the same.

****

Bargo is very distrustful of the hags magic but steps through after Durgo clouts him straight across the chin with his thick gnarled elbow.  Bargo growls, counting the ways he hates Durgo.

****

Stepping out onto the field Bargo is confused.  He looks around, Elf-Splitter held tight and tries to see the dark spires of the Castle.  Then the trumpet sounds.

The last time Bargo heard a sound like that his little band lost Captain Varn, and most everyone else (but not Durgo!) and left him with these scrawny remnants.  Bargo growls loudly.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 17, 2003)

"Elves.  North." Wekerak readies one of his new arrows, using his knees to guide Frostbite, "Not far.  We find 'em, and we can keep one alive long enough to learn where we are." a grin widens on his face, "Fill our food packs, too."


----------



## Velenne (Nov 18, 2003)

Despite the hag's gifts to him, Durgo cannot help but feel as if he'd been duped.  And how he hates that feeling!  Stupid mojo peoples always talking around him!  Fooling him and tricking him!  

The ogre seethes, wringing the worn leather grip around his maul with both hands and gazing into his mist-shrouded environment for threats...just so he can BASH them!  

The sound of the trumpet is all the justification he needs.

"Castle is near and needs us to defend!  Find dem elfies and SMASH DEM TO BITS!  Scout, you's go ahead and tell us dem's numbers.  We go!"

He points North, forming a plan as he jogs in his cumberous plate mail.  He knew little of mojo and shaymen, but knew that could only go so long without sleeping.  Magic came with sleep, he guessed.  He hoped he didn't lead them straight into the Legionares's formation...

OOC: We never got a chance to rest anywhere in there right?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> OOC: We never got a chance to rest anywhere in there right?




OoC:I edited, you are all fully healed.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 18, 2003)

[/COLOR]If you'd like _commander_I could go scout the area quite quickly and return without too much risk, hmmm? Forlash grins a nasty grin...scraching himself along a recently healed tattoo.._at least this way I know what I'm facing...._


----------



## Velenne (Nov 18, 2003)

The ogre nods, "Go, and be fast!"

His powerful legs propel him forward at an astonishing rate for one so massive.  The ogre only jogs, looking for cover somewhere close to where the battle must be.  A pause, that's what he needs, so he can see what it was the Hag gave him.  "Secure aid in your cause."...what did that mean?  And what was in this giant's sack that smelled like dwarves?  Dwarf heads?  Probably.  But if he is going to have to break the forces of the Iron King with only this ragtag company to get to Castle Zuregath, Durgo wants to know what he has.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 18, 2003)

Bargo pounds his way north doing a surprisingly good job of keeping up with Durgo, his slashed armor actually making it light enough for him to ignore it.  Bargo smiles as he gains one more step on his father.

Raising elf-splitter above his head he gains closer and closer.  Durgo doesn't even see it coming.  Sixty plus pounds of enchanted wickedly curving metal cleaves down through his skull before coming to a stop mid back on the massive ogre.  His limbs twitch convulsively as his bastard son is coated in a fountain of blood...

***

Bargo wakes out his daydream when he smacks into the back of Durgo who stopped to check his gear.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

OoC:Make sure you two meatwalls add in the HP boost from the Con Items.
Off to the Doctor for my ankle, Ill post something for you all when I get back.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 19, 2003)

Forlash looks to the ogres as they dash off....Summoning the flows of magic recently carved into his skin he feels the magic twist his body into a new shape...Where the twisted body of the hag-born once was now a small eagle hesitated for a moment...then spreading its wings it shot into the sky to get a better look at what was ahead...

OOC: polymorph self fly out to the region we're traveling towards to get a good recognicence then search back to Durgo and let him know.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 19, 2003)

Wekerak moved off ahead of the Ogres, even as Forlash took to the skies, an Eagle in form. Kurg stuck close to Durgo, occassionally laughing or barking in anticipation and in happiness to be back in Myrach.

*********************************************************

Wekerak follows the sound of the Battle, seeing a cleft in the hills ahead. The near end had bodies lying on the ground. Elves, they seemed from the look...This was perhaps an eighth of a mile away, some 600 or 700 feet off. The air was flled with fog, though this seemed to be lightening a bit, allowing him to see via the accursed Sun.


*********************************************************



Forlash flew North, the slightly North-West, away from where Wekerak was moving. It felt good to be away from the stink of the Ogres, the bellowing of their coarse voices. of course, they were good at what they did, killing. While not a stellar Commander, at least Durgo was better than the half-Wit Son that strode alongside him. Ah, the feel of the wind on his wings, strong gusts, the Sun above, shining through the parting mist....

...Forlash slamed into something _BIG_. <11HP subdual>.

Spiralling away, he heard a booming laugh and then a voice, speaking in a foreign tongue to him. He had slammed into the biggest giant that he had ever seen. The thing was at least twenty five feet tall, pale green and dressed in silvery Mail, an Axe that dwarfed Elf-Hewer by double in his hands. The Giant had noticed the Eagle hitting him, and seemed to be concerned that it was not hurt, from the tone.
Below, Forlash could see dead Goblins littering the ground...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

Tsu'Koka rode towards the Battle, enraged at having been forgotten when Vespazian was marshalling the Troops. What arrogance. No matter, he would do his all for Myrach, most likely coming in the nick of time for the Loutish Human.
 Cresting a rise, Tsu'Koka saw a most extraordinary thing. 
A pale green field appeared upon the plain, then a massive form stepped through from _elsewhere_, an Ogre...no, a half-ogre, as distinctly Elvish features were in evidence. the Half-Ogre wore dragon mail the a dark green in color, and he bore a Blade so Huge as to look impossible to wield. Right behind him came a skulking Gnoll, a green skinned dwarf and a Goblinmounted upon a White Wolf. Finally, a huge Ogre stepped through, a massive sword _and_ an great Axe upon his back, a huge hammer in his hands. this Ogre wore Dragon Scale as well, _Golden Dragon Scale_. It was obvious that these two Ogres were Muragar, though their regimental clothes were tattered and their rank indecipherable at this distance. the gnoll bent down and kissed the ground, clearly overjoyed at being here, until the Ogre kicked him and yelled for him to unfurl _the Flag_.

The Gnoll cringed and geneflected and then pulled out a two-part staff, screwing the two together and unfurled a _Banner_.  It was a Flag of Zuregath, though the Company Specifics were unclear.

A blast of an elvish horn far off set them in motion. the Ogre barked to the Goblin, who nodded and spurred his Winter Wolf off,a Scout most likely.

The Green Dwarf leapt into the air, _Changing_ into an Eagle, winging his way off as well.

The half-Ogre bawled something unintelligible and lumbered off as well, though the ogre barked an order that hung in the air, unheeded. he too, with the Gnoll in tow, headed off...right towards the Battle at the Crag where Vespazian fought the Aruthian Legions.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 20, 2003)

Durgo runs until he reaches a crest or bluff beyond which the horn must have come.  He orders a silent halt- luckily Bargo rammed him in the back; it would have been difficult making the halfbreed stop otherwise- and crouches low.  The ogre grabs his bastard son by a collar and pulls him down as well.

Bringing his dwarvenskin sack and the Hag's pouch out in front of him, he gives them each an inspection while they wait for the scouts to return.  

"Keep watch.  Listen for dem elfies.  Durgo need to plan..."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Bringing his dwarvenskin sack and the Hag's pouch out in front of him, he gives them each an inspection while they wait for the scouts to return.




The Dwarfskin Bag seems to contain several Skulls, Dwarf, by the look of them.There are eight of them, each inscribed with _Runes_ upon the brow, different and Arcane. Mojo...

The sack given by the Hag contains _Rubies_, lots of Rubies.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 20, 2003)

Bargo heels like a good dog but seethes. _Bargo listen better if Durgo not eat him ears._


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 20, 2003)

_Ahh to be free......Damn!!!!What the....???_Forlash manages to keep his new form flying after hitting that brick wall. Hearing the booming voice speaking and not understanding it he looks upon the largest humanoid he has ever seen. Shaken for a moment he thinks to take to the skys to move away, but seeing the fallen goblin horde he thinks that his ogre compainions would probably LOVE to take this good giant out of the way..
 He shakily flys back toward the giant and does a quick circle around the giant looking for other surviving goblins..seeing none he lands at the Giants feet and changes into a dwarf. Ahh Thank The Stone (  )...I am Darilon of the Clan Everstone. Me and my fellow band we're looking to join up with you to defeat this evil on this land, but we were set upon not far from here by a large group of ogres. Our group is hard pressed and we could use your help defeating their foul stench....If you would but follow my band would be saved!Forlash then changes back to an eagle and circles around the Giant waiting for his reply...

OOC: hoping to lead the giant away to where the 2 ogres would be able to Kill this damn thing....with suprise that is...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> _Ahh Thank The Stone (  )...I am Darilon of the Clan Everstone. Me and my fellow band we're looking to join up with you to defeat this evil on this land, but we were set upon not far from here by a large group of ogres. Our group is hard pressed and we could use your help defeating their foul stench....If you would but follow my band would be saved!Forlash then changes back to an eagle and circles around the Giant waiting for his reply...
> 
> OOC: hoping to lead the giant away to where the 2 ogres would be able to Kill this damn thing....with suprise that is..._



_

OoC'oh...Bad Move, Dave. he can recognize Hag-Blood. this will be fun.You were doinf so well as an eagle, too...Goodbye Mr. Burton...
Your Bluff 14+er...-1 for Cha=13. His Sense Motive roll was a '20' +15=35.
As well, Polymorph doeasn't allow shifting back and forth from your own form to another. It's a one time/casting thing. If I am wrong (and I just read the spell),go ahead and point it out to me.

The Giant looks down at Forlash and smiles, saying 'Well, friend Dwarf. It is good that we met, else you may have proven treacherous in some manner and hindered the War Effort of the Legion. You go now to your Foul Dark Gods!'


Initiative

Forlash:16
Storm Giant:8

***********************************************************_


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2003)

_Tsu'koka watches the strange band emerge. Orgres. Gnoll. A Dwarf and a Goblin. A strange band. But not one to be trifled with it looks like. Blood! Look at that sword. And that armour, Gold Dragon Scale!

Zuregath! Time to move._ 

Tsu'koka nudges _Muzzel Caked with Blood_ forward with a sharp heel to the ribs. The great beast is easy to get down but harder to get up. Tsu'koka has always loved the feel of the might wolf surging to its feet as it does now. On soft paws they pad forwards.

But the party moves out as well. Altering his path to run parallel with them, he waits looks for an opportunity to present himself without being run through with a sword.

Eventually they come to an abrupt halt and squat. Tsu'koka closes the gap somewhat, slowing as he comes closer. 

_Close enough._ Tsu'koka smiles.

A twist of his hand and a muttered word*. Tsu'koka points to the Orgre who was leading the group each of the others, then whispers, "For Zuregath. I'm Tsu'koka, Song Speaker of the Twisted Blade Riders. I would join you. Speak to me."

OOC: Cast Message (110', 10 min, targeted creatures can hear the whisper and may reply.)


----------



## Velenne (Nov 20, 2003)

> "For Zuregath. I'm Tsu'koka, Song Speaker of the Twisted Blade Riders. I would join you. Speak to me."




Durgo's head snaps up from examining runes on the dwarven skulls in his new pack.  He looks around nervously, and then determines the source to be more mojo....stupid mojo. 

He remembers the Song Speakers even in Zuregath's fold.  As his eyes cast about suspiciously, he recalls their gift for heating the blood of those who hear their war chants.  A Song Speaker, a War Chanter....or another elfie trick!?

"I am Durgo, Muragar and _Gulgathan_*.  Come out."

OOC: *Gulgathan - Giant for "Protector", an honorific bestowed on the mightiest of Muragar, typically after slaying a dragon.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2003)

"Greetings Durgo, Muragar and Gulgathan. Look back and to your left."

Tsu'koka heels Blood out from the scrub which concealed them and towards the band at a walk. Once he is sure he has been seen, he pushes the wolf into an easy lope that quickly closes the distance between them.

Drawing up a little way back from the cliff edge, he orders the wolf down and dismounts. Feet on firm ground, he bows slightly to the Muragar. An acknowledgment of his position.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 20, 2003)

Durgo leans around and watches the hobgoblin and its mount approach.  Relaxing his white-knuckled grip on the Maul, he prepares himself to move quickly once the scouts have returned.

Durgo _hurrumphs_, "So you is Song Speaker.  Good.  You tell dem stories too, and Durgo sees your _lash_.  Durgo's Captain, Varn... " the ogre pauses for a moment.  He had not thought on his slain commander in some time and doing so now seems to raise his anger, "*killed by elfie trick!*  But him give Durgo one last order.  Must reach Castle Zuregath and find Shayman leader. 

"How many over dis hill?  What going on?  You know, you tell, and we go after Durgo make plan."


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 20, 2003)

Bargo's stomach growls as the hobbie comes out without any snacks.  _All his gobbies musta got eaten already..._  Bargo is impatient and still looks around for the source of that trumpet and the wonderful elfie lips that blew it.  Elfie lips pop so nicely between your teeth when you fry them just right.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 20, 2003)

Wekerak urges Frostbite slowly forwards, the great winter wolf's paws padding softly on the hard earth.  Both goblin and mount rely more on smell and sound than sight; ears straining for sounds of the battle, noses filled with the coppery scent of blood.

As they near the bodies, Wekerak pauses to give them a swift inspection, without leaving the saddle.  The ogre would want to know if the foe were mere rank and file, or members of the elven knightly orders.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 21, 2003)

OoC:Just clearing up some Location blurriness.
Durgo,Bargo,Kurg,Tsu'soka are what I'll call 'Central' Location. 
Wekerak is about a quarter mile North-East of Central.
Forlash is about a quater mile due North of Central, with Blaught just East of that.
Vespazian is in the Cleft, about another eighth of a mle N-E from Wekerak.
Hope that helps as far as who is where.

***********************************************************

Wekerak sees that the Elves are mostly Infantry, with a few dead calvary and horses. red-fletched arrows are the cause of their demise, arrows that look distinctly goblinish in make.
<I figure that a Scout like Wekerak has a lot of experience determining such things>

********************************************************

Kurg sidled up to Durgo, sniffing at the Hobgoblin and whispering into Durgo's ear ' Careful, Captain. Hobbie looks a bit too fresh for a battlefield. Where does he come from, I wonder.' 
The Gnoll peers at the Hobgoblin, trying to decipher just who he is and whom he serves, all the while holding the Banner high.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 21, 2003)

OOC: Damn...forgot about that, should of stayed in eagle form...my mistake...any chance that since we went up in level that I can cast one of my new 4th level spells? I do have dimension door now and that would get me 800' south southeast of were I am...If not then hit him with  mana spear and prepare to be squished...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 21, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> OOC: Damn...forgot about that, should of stayed in eagle form...my mistake...any chance that since we went up in level that I can cast one of my new 4th level spells? I do have dimension door now and that would get me 800' south southeast of were I am...If not then hit him with  mana spear and prepare to be squished...




Forlash casts _Dimension Door_ defensively, reappearing some 800 feet south/southeast.
Behind, clouds gather and thunder ctacks, as a sudden _Storm_ manifests.


***********************************************************

Rain begins to fall upon Durgo and his Band, as well as Tsu-Tsoka...


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Durgo _hurrumphs_, "So you is Song Speaker.  Good.  You tell dem stories too, and Durgo sees your _lash_.  Durgo's Captain, Varn... " the ogre pauses for a moment.  He had not thought on his slain commander in some time and doing so now seems to raise his anger, "*killed by elfie trick!*  But him give Durgo one last order.  Must reach Castle Zuregath and find Shayman leader.
> 
> "How many over dis hill?  What going on?  You know, you tell, and we go after Durgo make plan."




Tsu'koka notes Durgos respect for his commander and is pleased.

"Captain Vespazian left the tower to hold the pass about few hours ago. I sought to meet up with him there. He has some Hobgoblin infantry and some riders, some Goblins scouts, some Muragur and his pet beastie. A scant handful was left at the Tower.

"An elvan force approches. I suspect that the lightning is their work, so they have reached the pass.

"Thats what I know."

He does indeed look tidy next to these creatures. They have obviously done it hard. [OOC: If its not obvious...]

"Any of you have wounds that need healing?"


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 21, 2003)

Bargo looks up at the sudden rain and mutters something unintelligible.  _Better dan Bargo getting frozen again..  Bargo not be electrocuted in long time..._

"Where pass?  Bargo fine, heal after Shayman."


----------



## Velenne (Nov 21, 2003)

"No need healing now.  Need *scouts to come back*," Durgo says in frustration, waiting for the wizard and the gobbie to get back so he can figure out what they've been dropped i-

Did the hobbie just say...

"Ves..pee..an?"  Durgo says to himself, remembering...a who-man!  The one with the funny, long name that talked to Varn when they passed through South Keep on the way to Aruth so long ago.  Durgo had never seen a who-man before and this one liked to be cold.  Yup, Durgo remember the cold who-man...but precious little else.   He was a Captain, like Varn, but not as mighty as Varn!

Just then it started to rain out of nowhere.  Durgo liked the rain, but he liked bashing more.  WHERE WERE STOOPID SCOUTS!?


----------



## Capellan (Nov 21, 2003)

Wekerak continues to move toward the sound of fighting, staying out of sight as much as he can.

_Dead elves is good, but need to know how many live ones left._

The goblin keeps on until he is in a position to observe the fighting, and bring useful information back to the others.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 22, 2003)

Tumbling out of the dark rift, Forlash takes a moment to get his bearing...._Damn...that was close...got to get to Durgo before that Giant finds him_ He begins to move as quick as he can to get back to the awaiting ogres...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Wekerak continues to move toward the sound of fighting, staying out of sight as much as he can.
> 
> _Dead elves is good, but need to know how many live ones left._
> 
> The goblin keeps on until he is in a position to observe the fighting, and bring useful information back to the others.





Moving forward on Frostbite, Wekerak sneaks closer to get a better look at the fighting. Moving into the cleft from the South, he can see (through the mist that covers the Cleft).

Out of the gloom runs an Elf, an arow in his arm. Spotting Wekerak, he opens his mouth to yell an alarm, though a quick arrow from Wekerak silences him 
<Won init, normal arrow, sneak 24HP damage,dead elf>.

Wekerak can see several indistinct shapes in the gloom, some larger and some smaller, though that could be distortion from the mist.

Frostbite suddenly looks skywards, quckly saying 'Birdie comes this way, Big birdie!'

Out of the Gloom can be seen a massive Owl, a rider perched upon it's back, winging it's way down at you.

Rider 21
Frostbite 19
Giant Owl: 17
Wekerak:10, '1' rolled, sorry...last

The Elf fires a sorcerous blast at Wekerak, attempting to catch him with a _Scorching Ray_ <'20' on Ref save,Evaded>, though Wekerak grabs the pommel of his saddle, spinning acrobatically around, causing the spell to miss befote sitting back upon the saddle with a mocking laugh.

Frostbite is up.
(Does he want to delay until the Owl gets close to balst him with frost?>


----------



## Capellan (Nov 23, 2003)

Frostbite turns and moves away from the approaching enemy, using his full speed.  The owl and its rider can be slain, easily enough, but the doing of it would give time for more elves to arrive.  Draw the flier off, then finish him alone.

Wekerak takes one look at the elf rider and smiles, sharpened teeth glinting.  There will be good eating, this night.

He reaches for an elf bane arrow, and strings it to his bow.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 23, 2003)

As he's moving toward the last place he saw the ogres, Forlash digs into his pockets, fishing around for something to aid him he pulls out an enchanted scroll. Reading the arcane symbols he feels his body lift off the ground and pick up speed.

OOC: casting Fly from a scroll....(glad I am I have those!)


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Frostbite turns and moves away from the approaching enemy, using his full speed.  The owl and its rider can be slain, easily enough, but the doing of it would give time for more elves to arrive.  Draw the flier off, then finish him alone.
> 
> Wekerak takes one look at the elf rider and smiles, sharpened teeth glinting.  There will be good eating, this night.
> 
> He reaches for an elf bane arrow, and strings it to his bow.




Frostbite takes off at a run  (OoC:Which direction, into the Cleft or back into open ground? I assume the latter unless otherwise stated). moving some 200 feet away.

The Owl swoops down, in pursuit (28- Movement+Wingover and Flyby Attack, damned advanced owls), raking it's claws across Wekerak's shoulder <8HP> before continuing on another 80 feet.

Wekerak, seeing the Elf/Owl shoot by overhead, takes aim and fires his _bane_ arrow, striking the Elf <14HP>.

_Round Two_

The elf, bleeding and snarling a curse, spins in his saddle and incants a spell at Wekerak, the words failing him, his spell faltering <Failed Concentration check>.

OoC:Frostbite...whatcha wanna do? the Owl is 80' away and about 20' up.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> As he's moving toward the last place he saw the ogres, Forlash digs into his pockets, fishing around for something to aid him he pulls out an enchanted scroll. Reading the arcane symbols he feels his body lift off the ground and pick up speed.
> 
> OOC: casting Fly from a scroll....(glad I am I have those!)




Forlash takes to the air, heading South, not sure whether the huge Giant was behind him or not.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 23, 2003)

Frostbite slows, waiting for the owl to swoop in again, so that he can blast the feathered fool with his icy breath.

Wekerak knocks another arrow to his bow.

OOC: Yes, movement was back in open ground, away from the fighting.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Frostbite slows, waiting for the owl to swoop in again, so that he can blast the feathered fool with his icy breath.
> 
> Wekerak knocks another arrow to his bow.
> 
> OOC: Yes, movement was back in open ground, away from the fighting.




Frostbite _Holding_, steady...

the Owl wheels and dives again, raking at Wekerak, missing him.

Frostbite Spits his hoary Death, catching the owl full on <19HP>, though the Elf takes minimal damage <9HP>.

OoC:Are these additional arrows magic?


----------



## Capellan (Nov 23, 2003)

Twisting in the saddle, Wekerak sends another bane arrow after the flying spellcaster.

OOC: yep, magical arrows


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

double post


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Twisting in the saddle, Wekerak sends another bane arrow after the flying spellcaster.
> 
> OOC: yep, magical arrows




Taking aim, Wekerak firesa second _Bane Arrow_ at the Elf, watching with satisfaction as it hits him in the back, causing him to slump in his saddle,dead.


Weekrak notices something glitter in the diffussed Sunlight, an object that the Elf dropped as he died. Padding over on Frostbite, he looks down upon a slim metal _Wand_ lying upon the ground.

The Owl continues to fly off silently, disappearing in the gloom of the Mist...

OoC:Off to sleep for me now..you got him, but can't loot the body..
 
Damned Giant Owls...


----------



## Capellan (Nov 23, 2003)

Scooping up the wand, Wekerak gives a growl of frustration - one echoed by his stomach - then urges Frostbite back toward the ogres.

As Frostbite lopes along, the goblin pulls the hag's foot out of his pack, and gnaws on the heel.

"No need to share with anyone but us, eh?" he remarks to the wolf.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

OoC:Er...

IC

_Forlash_

Forlash ran, as fast his little stubby legs could carry him. Then he remembered, By All The Damned In Hell! The Scroll. It was as if something reminded him, how could he have been so foolish. Just as the rains began to pelt him and he say _Lightning_ flash a little too close, he incanted the Sell, lifting off of the ground and continuing South. He should be back to where the others were (if they were stilll there) in a minute or two. Hopefully, the Huge Giant wasn't paying attention to him, maybe it had business elsewhere?
It was then that he felt the *Whoosh* of air buffeting him from behind. Turning, he say the Giant, and he was riding upon the Winds, by the Gods, laughing as he came...he was bearing down on Forlash with alarming speed.

_ Blaught_
Blaught rode away from the Giant pell-mell, hoping that the horrid burning _Lightning_ couldn't catch him. It didn't. Maybe the giant had business elsewhere, thank the Gods of the Goblins...

_Durgo,Bargo,Kurg,Tsu'Tsoka_

Introductions completed, it seemed that the Remnants had found some semblance of Zuregath's forces, though Tsu'Tsoka informs Durgo that castle Zuregtah was some sisxt miles North at least. The closest fortification was the Keep where he was stationed, the one under Vespazian's control, Ruier Vragganar.
It was then that Kurg started yipping excitedly, hitting Durgo on the arm and pointing,alarmed, his bony hand going North and _Skywards_. As well, Bargo (of all peope to make a Spot roll...) sees what the Gnoll is yipping about.

In the distance, a small green form hurtles towards them, the Hag-Born,Forlash.
Behind it, riding upon buffeting winds comes a _Huge_ form, also Green and bedecked in gilded Platemail, a _Storm Giant_ bearing an Axe that makes Elfhewer look small by comparrison.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 24, 2003)

Bargo stares adoringly at the axe before grabbing up a potion from his belt excitedly.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bargo stares adoringly at the axe before grabbing up a potion from his belt excitedly.




OoC:Which potion?


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2003)

Tsu'koka follows the HalOrgre's gaze til he spots the flying giant. His eyes widen momentarily. He has seen many of the giant folk, but ... _A giant riding the winds, a Storm Giant? A sight to set many a unit back on its heels, but this Ogre seem positively  .. excited!_

Tsu'koka swings back onto Blood and begins a slow chant in a low deep voice that seem so rumble out of the belly of the earth itself ...

"Come 
"Come quick, 
"Come quick, come 
"Come quick, come hard
"Blood to heart, heart to stone.
"Tearing of flesh and rending of bone.
"This be the song that brings us home."

As he chants he pulls a wicked short composite bow from his saddle.

"Come death
"Come fear
"Come death, come fear
"Feel his breath, feel its heft
"Broken bodies will be left
"But we are the ones who go home."

[OOC: My first bardic chant! _Inspire courage_ +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Duration +5 rounds.]

Pausing, he turns to the others, "I have," he hesitates for a moment, dredging his memory for the word, "mojo. Mojo to make you fast and more deadly. Do you want it?"


----------



## Capellan (Nov 25, 2003)

OOC: I'm going to make the wild assumption that Wekerak notices the 25' tall flying giant at some point 

Wekerak's eyes widen as he catches sight of storm giant, bearing down on the position where he left the ogres.

"Damn hag-born fool's gone and stirred up some real trouble for us." he snarls, stowing the hag's foot back in his pack, "No time to eat, now."

He spurs Frostbite on, toward the impending battle, his hands reaching for his bow as he guides his wolf with his knees.  _At this rate, the hag's arrows won't last me the day ..._


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Which potion?



OOC: Damn.  Different game.  No potion of fly here.  Um..  Bargo dusts off his bow?


----------



## Velenne (Nov 25, 2003)

Durgo looks up at the oncoming giant.  BIG!  Bigger than him!  Biggest giant Durgo's ever seen!

His grip tightens on his maul.  Durgo also goes for a potion, but this one of Invisibility- like the one he used against the fire giant knight.  He waits for the hobbie to cast, then drinks it.

"You got mojo, use mojo.  Bargo, make green giant say 'ho ho ho'.  

"Heh.  Durgo can sing songs too," the ogre says, grinning and holding the potion ready at his lips, never taking his eyes from the onrushing foe.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm going to make the wild assumption that Wekerak notices the 25' tall flying giant at some point
> 
> Wekerak's eyes widen as he catches sight of storm giant, bearing down on the position where he left the ogres.
> 
> ...



OoC:Actually, Wekerak isn't with the others when the giant appears. He's fighting/looting the Elf bodies. some quarter of a mile away. Remember, the mist obscurs vision. The Ogres et al. can see the Giant because he is riding the Winds...the mist is blown away before him towards where he is going. that may hinder missile attacks slightly, but those in the (Durgo,Bargo,Tsu'Tsoka,Kurg and Forlash) will have to figure that out... Wekerak is 7 rounds out at top speed, even if he leaves right as this engagement starts,I just determined randomly where he stood ,timewise, and he will show up on turn 4, should the others survive that long. I mean, if they haven't killed it yet. Speaking of which...


----------



## Capellan (Nov 25, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Wekerak is 7 rounds out at top speed




OOC: No problem.  I was expecting to miss some or all of this combat as I headed back.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Drawing within a few hundred feet, the Giant seems to look past the fleeing Forlash, his eyes focussing on the Ogres. His expression takes on a bit of suprise when one Ogre _disappears_ suddenly.

As Bargo raises his massive Bow, a streak of blue _Lightning_ shoots out of the sky,grazing him < 2 HP damage, AND he made a Ref save, way-to-go!>.
The Giant then flexes his arms, strethching and popping his neck, as he was getting ready for a bit of light labor, all the while floating 40 feet up some hundred feet away or so.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2003)

Bargo let's fly, but whatever elfie blood is in him doesn't help much as he is a ridiculously poor shot.  When his arrows begin to swerve aside even more in the wind he drops his bow and pulls Elf Splitter back out.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2003)

Tsu'koka mutters a quick incantation and with a twist of the wrist sends power flowing into the muscles and sinues of the others and himself (and any mounts)*.

Done the hobgoblin resumes his chant and readies his bow, moving Blood away from the Orgres to give them room to move. When the giant's in range, he shoots.**

*OOC: Cast _Haste_: +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves; 1 creature/level; 1 round/level.
** +1 SCB (+2str), +14/1d6+4.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Bargo's arrow flies wide (But not by too much), before he once more raises Elfhewer...wondering how _Elfhewer_ cut Giant if giant flying in air...

Tsu'Tsoka _Hastes_ the Band.

Kurg casts _ Bless_ upon his allies,granting them <+1 attaks, saves vs. Fear>

OoC:  Durgo?

***********************************************************

Wekerak streaks back towards the Band, intent on warning them of what he had seen in the Chasm...


************************************************************

Blaught streaks North, intent upon reaching Vespazian and telling him of the Giant's presence...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 25, 2003)

"Green giant stay back dere all day scared and throw lightning," Durgo's disembodied voice comments,  "You make mojo to bring him here, Speaker?  Bargo, make sure him see you.  Den chop in half when him get close.  Durgo has surprise for him..."

OOC: Move about 10 feet in front of Bargo and to the left of Bargo's line of sight to the giant.  Ready action to attempt a Trip against the giant if it lands nearby and attacks.  If it doesn't land but gets close, try to relieve it of its weapon.  Still invisible.  Trip: +14.  Disarm: +27.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 25, 2003)

_By Furcas! Damn overgrown thing catching up....Wait... there's the ogres..and some new allys._ Catching a quick look back, Forlash notes that the green Giant has slowed down and looks like its preparing for battle. He reaches once again into his pack and pulls forth another scroll, the magical phrases so lovingly cut into the elven skin..The cuts it the flayed skin disappearing as he repeats them,his body fades from sight.

OOC: casting improved invisibility....then I'm going to circle around to see if I can flank the Giant while its occupied..


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2003)

OoC: I'm kinda getting ahead of things, but you guys are usually up as I head off, so this is what Tsu'koka intends.

Tsu'koka feels the muted echo of the priest's spell behind the stronger resonance of his own word magick. _Weaker, but useful. Yes useful._

Bringing his mount round a sufficient distance from the orgres to avoid getting tangled up in their melee, he returns his attention to the sky, and realises the Giant has stopped. He snarls in frustration. _That means missiles_. Tsu'koka breaks off the chant momentarily, mutters something and his outline blurs.*

Then the Song Speaker begins another chant. Its in a tongue so old few remember it, but its power is unmistakable. Bargo can hear his name woven into the words, can feel strength flow through his body.* _Come now if you dare!_

Resuming his watch of the sky, he looks for any opportunity to get a clear shot at the Giant. 

*OOC: Cast _Blur_:This distortion grants the subject concealment (20% miss chance); 1min/level.
**OOC: Bardic Music _Inspire Greatness_ on Bargo: 2 bonus Hit Dice (d10s), the commensurate number of temporary hit points (apply the target's Constitution modifier, if any, to these bonus Hit Dice), a +2 competence bonus on attack rolls, and a +1 competence bonus on Fortitude saves.
OOC: Spells Cast (1/3, 0/3, 1/3, 1/2, 0/0), Bardic Music (2/10).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Tsu'Koka casts _Blur_ on himself.

Durgo moves to a more advantageous position.

_Initiative_

Storm Giant '20', 22 total (Ack!!!!!!)
Tsu'Koka 19
Forlash 16
Kurg 15
Bargo 13
Durgo 7


The Storm Giant begins running through the air, descending rapidly as he does so, _Charging_ right at Bargo...With the sound like two boulders hitting one another, he strikes Bargo <hit, 35 HP and hit by Awesome Blow ability> and Bargo is flung bodily through the air like a rag-dolly, to land 10 feet back,on the ground...

Tsu'Koka (form the seeminly safer vantage point of a few feet away) _Inspires _ Bargo to Greatness <+21HP including Con>.

Forlash casts _Improved Invisibility_ on himself.

Kurg, distressed (and wetting hmself a bit), leaps for Bargo, casting _Cure Serious Wounds_ <24HP>, yelling 'Up Bargo, Son of Durgo, Big Giant wants to bake us into his bread!

Bargo is up...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2003)

Bargo growls deep, barely even wounded, and answers back as best he can.  His attack is wild and full of fury but with so much mojo backing him it is surprisingly dead on.

+23 for 4d8+2d6+64 (accounting for bard song, spells, and bane weapon, RA10, PA10, AC 14)


----------



## Velenne (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Ready action to attempt a Trip against the giant if it lands nearby and attacks. If it doesn't land but gets close, try to relieve it of its weapon. Still invisible. Trip: +14. Disarm: +27._





Does this not happen, then?  EDIT: If so, it would seem the Disarm attempt is more appropriate given the situation.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

OoC:Sorry, Velenne. Retro Trip attack.Ack, Durgo's provokes an attack of Op.
Oh, and I forgot to enter 'Bargo's Rage'...editing (whistles innocently).

Durgo tries to _Trip_ the Storm Giant as he strides by <Trip hits, Durgo's roll is an 18+Str <10>=28, Giant's roll is also an 18+4 Size dif+14 Str= 36. Giant not tripped...>. The Giant fails to fall and swings at the invisible Durgo, missing him.

_Bargo_

_Enraged_ and seeing Red, Bargo stands and swings, smacking the Giant a good one <86HP damage). That should show the stoopid greenie!

Durgo is up...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 26, 2003)

OOC: I don't want to hold up the game, so if I am, just ignore this: It's my interpretation that I'm not visible until after my attack.  Still failed to trip I guess, but it would save me some HP's.  Or he may have attacked Durgo but not Bargo, I'm confused.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Durgo is still up


----------



## Velenne (Nov 26, 2003)

The Muragar Captain throws his shoulder into the giant's legs but somehow it manages to resist him.  Undaunted, _Durgo's Maul_ arcs down toward the giant's wrists, humming through the air in an attempt to smash bones.  The ogre steps forward, puts his weight under the lowered hammer and stands up swiftly, bringing it to bear under his foe's chin.

OOC: First attack is to disarm.  +27+2(morale)+1(haste)= +30 opposed roll.  This draws another AofO if the giant has combat reflexes, and if the giant wins, it gets a free shot to disarm Durgo with the same bonuses.   Second attack is at +20 (2d6+23; 19-20 x3).  EDIT:  Hasted attack will also be to disarm if the first attempt failed and Durgo still has his weapon.  If the disarm was successful he pummels the giant again at +25 (2d6+23; 19-20 x3).  

If one of the disarms is successful, Durgo also does this:

Durgo takes a booted foot and plants it on the fallen axe, looking up at the giant,  "You no match here.  You stay, you die like dragon.  Go tell you's captains dat *Zuregath has returned!*"  The ogre raises his maul once more to accentuate his point.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

OoC: As per the MM and the Talking thread, yep Storm Giants have Combat reflexes..let's see how this plays out, though.

IC Durgo attempts to Disarm the Storm Giant, who reads him, spinning his Axe around and hitting Durgo <37HP>.The Giant fails to disarm Durgo, however <He rolled a '1'>.


Durgo, undaunted, tries again to disarm the Giant , once more failing to disarm the Giant, as the massive Enemy laughs, catching Durgo in the chest once more with his Axe <AofOp,41 HP ack!>

Fuelled by his anger,Durgo tries once again,roaring in triumph as the Gargantuan Axe comes free from the Storm Giant's grip.
<He only has a +2 Dex mod>

"You no match here. You stay, you die like dragon. Go tell you's captains dat Zuregath has returned!"

_Round Two_ The Storm Giant, still laughing at the puny Ogre before him, Smashes Durgo with a fist <19HP and 17 HP,plus Awesome Blow for poor Durgo>, sending him flying back through the air to land 10 feet away,_Prone_ (and sitting in a big mud puddle...Ok, so I rolled a '1' for the second Ref save and I humiliated poor Durgo a bit   ), though Durgo was able to smash him a good one <27HP> before going airborn...

Tsu'Koka is up...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 26, 2003)

Bargo adjusts himself to keep the giant inbetween himself and his allies with a quick step then sets about trying to chop the giants legs out from under him like the trees they are. He roars as magic and might fuel his swings and Elf Splitter works to earn itself a new name.

+21/+21/+21/+16 for 4d8+2d6+64 15/20 x2 (accounting for flanking, bard song, spells, and bane weapon, RA10, PA10, AC 14, FA)


----------



## doghead (Nov 26, 2003)

Tsu'koka can't decide whether to foul himself or scream at the giant in frustration as the two huge creatures trade blows that would fell an ox. It takes an considerable effort of will not to do either.

Tsu'koka's gaze sweeps from the fallen Ogre to the laughing giant. _The ogre is yours priest. Take care of him ...

But this much I can do_, and Tsukoka weaves Durgo's name into the chant*. Then drawing his bow, Tsu'koka releases his frustration at the giant [twang  ]

*OOC: Redirect _Inspire Greatness_ to Durgo. Move Action.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Tsu'Koka redirects his _Inspiration_ and fire an ill-aimed arrow at the Storm Giant.

Forlash is up...

OoC:Slept, woke up..sat here, going to sleep again folks, it will be 6 or 7 hours before I post again, sorry.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 26, 2003)

Blaught watches from a distance, dismounting from Growlith and mokes his way silently to the giant, hoping that he can get within 10' of it without it seeing. He takes a flanking possision so taht if one of the others attacks, he'll be able to strike at it from his hidden spot. At least hidden until he is able to attack.









*OOC:*


Full move while sneaking: Move Silently +25, Hide +25 Waiting to use Opertunist Rogue ability to attack the giant with a flanking attack: +19 +2 (flankning bonus) 1d6 + 3 + 6d6 (Sneak Attack) average: 27.5 damage. Not much, but it _might_ help.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 27, 2003)

Seeing the Ogres being batted around like a cat does to rats does bring a smile to the Twisted hagson...
Focusing his energy once again Forlash gets about 40' away from the giants back, gathers a spear of pure energy and unleashes one of his last attack spells between the Giants shoulder blades...

OOC: Mana spear (10d6dam Ref 1/2 (18) and will save or lose 1d4 spell/ or spell like abilities....)


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2003)

Forlash hits the Giant with a _mana Spear_ <17HP after save>.

Bargo swings with _Enraged_ abandon <hits for 88,97,95=280 HP and ugh..>, first slashing the Giant across the shins, hearing bones shear and then literally taking off both of his legs at the Kneecaps.

Frothing, bargo turns to Durgo, who is gaining his feet, rage in his eyes, Madness and rememberance of all of the torments and punishments he had ever suffered. Roaring, he raises _Elfhewer_, then pauses, a look of calm coming into his eyes. The Red Rage had passed. Bargo turns, triumphanty and leaps atop the Giant's chest, hacking down with _Elfhewer_, raising his fist,the head of the Giant screaming 'BARGO KILL GREEN GIANT! NOT SO JOLLY NOW,GIANT WHO LAFF!! HUR!HUR!HUR!'


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2003)

Bargo hops down off the giant's huge corpse and looks around at the rag tag group laughing a low, close to insane hooting chuckle.  Flexing his grotesque arms, the remainder of the magic that had filled them fading he gets a huge toothy grin.

*"Bargo like..."*


----------



## Velenne (Nov 27, 2003)

LMFAO!!

Durgo, infuriated at being tossed around like a doll, was prepared to leap to his feet and meet his death on the business ends of a storm giant's meaty paws.  But as blood rains down upon him from Elf-hewer, he slowly takes his time getting over on his back and motions for Kurg to come over.

While the gnoll comes (or had *better* come!), he draws one of the Hag's stouter potions and swills it.  

"Koka...where is keep?  You take us to ... Ves-pee...eh... uder-Captain-wif-long-name.  Durgo tired of waiting for scouts!"

The ogre pushes himself to his feet after recieving some of Yeenoghu's blessing and walks over to retrieve the gargantuan axe.  Durgo was running out of places to store the weapons of his vanquished enemies.  He was blissfully unconcerned with anything else the storm giant may have had on him, though...


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 27, 2003)

_Damn...must remeber to not be within that half-breeds sword range....but....hmm lets check this thing out...._ Forlash quickly runs a broken nail along one of his first tat's (a glowing sun...)checking the giants corpse for anything that may be of interest...(also the stuff he had looted off the hags corpse...)

OOC: casting detect magic and checking corpse and stuff found earlier...

 Oh yes commander we should be on our way...but to face any more enemy with you hurt may be detrimental...I do happen to have some potions that may help...here...
Forlash places some potions on the ground allowing them to appear in front of Durgo.

OOC: placing 3 Cure Moderate Wound potions within reach of the Ogre captain.
 Damn those spells....got to be more effective someday....


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2003)

Tsu'koka remembers to breathe.

"Blood!" he mutters. "I have never seen anything like it."

He watches Forlash search the Giant's corpse with interest. As Forlash pulls the potions, he jumps down from Blood and strides forwards.

"Wait. I have wands. Puny things, but perhaps they would be better used here." He pulls out a simple looking stick with a single engraved character on it. "Use this, as it is off little use in the middle of a fight."*

While attending to Durgo, he outlines what he knows about the way back to the keep. Finished, he turns to Bargo and offers to heal him.

*OOC: Wand of CLW (50 charges and going to need a lot of them here i think).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2003)

OoC:Wands are better if you folks have time. The bigger potions are better for desperate situations. 

IC:Kurg moves forward, using one of his few remaining _Cures_ on Durgo <Healed 20HP>. After many uses of Tsu'Koka's Wand and another spell from Kurg, Durgo feels much better (down 20 HP after 10 charges of the and and another CMW from Kurg @ Wand charges heal Bargo).


A Goblin comes up on a massive Worg, Tsu'Koka knows him as Blaught, the leader of the Worg Scouts from the Keep.
Not a minute later, Wekerak returns, telling of a battle in the Cleft, one that looked to be gojng badly for the Myrachians.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2003)

Bargo bends down and scoops up the green giant's huge belt and adds it to the blue giant's helm.  Wrapping it around himself twice, he wears it like a trophy and waits for the scouts (two of them, Bargo not remember two of them, maybe not be so bad now if Bargo eat one) to tell Durgo something useful.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 27, 2003)

"Scout captain?  Hmf...me Captain Durgo from front lines where der was *battle*," the ogre says derisively at the new gobbie scout.  

In the minute or so that passes, Durgo strains to listen for the sounds of fighting- even moreso after Wekerak's return.  Given the news, and with no sounds forthcoming, he is pretty sure that means the elves must be advancing now.  That was when a thought- a thought, an actual thought!- struck him.  

Durgo seems quite pleased with himself until he actually thinks about his new Thought...  If they were battling in the Cleft, who was at the Keep?  ARG!  Tricky elves!  A look of panic suddenly washes over his wide face, eyebrows climbing up and over his thick brow.

"NEED TO GET TO KEEP NOW!  You's dere, scout ahead, find if under seige yet.  We go!"


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2003)

Bargo mutters about more running but starts jogging.  _Who cares about stupid keep anyways.  Bargo want more elfies to kill._


----------



## Capellan (Nov 27, 2003)

Wekerak gives the new goblin a cold stare, especially when he sees Bargo wipe a string of drool away from his chin.

Still ...

"Standard pattern, pair." he grunts. "I take left, you right.  Anything dangerous, we sweep down, take it from both sides." he claps his hands together, sharply.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2003)

"The giant's head. We should take it. For the elves," he adds with a wicked grin. 

"It should give them some pause for thought.

"And perhaps the fingers for breakfast ..."


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 2, 2003)

Blaught nods and points Growlith towards the Keep once more.

_*What are you doing? Following orders so easily?*_
Schnot asks in their mind mentally.

Blaught continues to move Growlith aliong at a good clip.

_Of course I am... did you see waht they did to that giant? I'm not about to say no to them!_

Schnot would have snorted had he control of the mouth, but at last, he did not, though hedid have control of a small portion of the body so that he could help guide Growlith, though not enough to change course... Blaught was to smart to allow that._*I still think that this whole business is folly. Let them kill eachother! There are other ways for us to use our skills! Let's just get out of sight and go! The rest that are living did exactly that, and see, they are probably happier for it... at least happier then the dead.*

You'll find no arguement about that here!_ cam ehte mental reply from Blaught.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

Running to the Keep (which Blaught says is several miles off still...), the Band heads North.
Craggy ground and still-clinging mist choke the landscape,with hills to the West and mpre sharp crags to the East.

Wekerak and Blaught ride out, taking point about a hundred yards ahead of the main group.

Rounding a hill, Blaught sights a straggle of figures heading North, perhaps a dozen, several large one in the midst...[]Ogres[/I].
It must be the remains of the Force that captain Vespazian led.

Wekerak comes up, saying that he has spotted a group of Elves, perhaps 40 or so, along with at least 2 Giant Owl mounted Elves perhaps a quarter of a mile back, gaining on the group that Blaught points out.Pulling out their _Spyglasses_, the Scouts get a better look at the two forces.

Blaught can clearly see Captain Vespazian,3 Ogres and a half dozen or so Hobgoblin troopers.

Wekerak sees what appear to be Legionarres, 30 or so of them, along with several lighter armored Elves bearing greatswords, Wekerak recognizes these, _ Imperial Greatbladesmen_, Elite Aruthians trained to fight Myrachs many Giant Troopers )Ogres,Trolls,Ture Giants).

The first group is about a half-mile away.
Behind, the sound of Bargo and Durgo lumbering up can be heard by the teo goblins; the rest of the band will arrive in a minute or so.


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2003)

Tsu'koka shrugs, then leaps off Blood and slices off finger for himself ... _The the bones will make a fine trophy_.

Remounting, he heels Blood into a run. Once he catches up with the Ogres, he slows Blood down to their pace, and takes up a place about 30' to one side where he can stay in sight of them, but also help cover the flank.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 2, 2003)

Gathering up his potions, Forlash, visible again, flys along with the group.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 2, 2003)

Blaught looks out and sees the remanat of the band that had raced to face the elves. _Doesn't look good for the captain, does it?__

*Nope, let's go tell the others. If they want to face those troops, then it would be best to flank them when they start to assualt the others. If nt, then perhaps we can get back to the captain and worn him.*_

Blaught would have looked amazed at the new found loyalty in his companiln, but there really was no understanding Schnot.

Schnot shared the setiment that he himself could not understand the motivating force behind Blaught. 

Blaught turns back to the other goblin. "I'm heading back to report. Are you going to stay to keep an eye on any changes that may occur. or coming back as well?"

Upon hearing the other goblin's reply, Blaught starts to head back, with, or without his companion.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 2, 2003)

Durgo frowns at the new gobbie's report.  He wishes he had not used his Not-there potion so fruitlessly against the giant.

"Dem have scouts too, but dem fly," he needlessly accentuates his point by jabbing a finger toward the sky, "Hoo-man captain no make it to Keep so him gonna fight and die.  Brave, but dat no good to us.  Need to get to Castle Zuregath...hmm..."

Durgo thinks as he trots, the tactics of battle coming more easily to his mind than most thoughts,

"Only hope is dem might no be looking for us.  If you's can be Not-there, do it," he says to everyone, "Scout, you know where dem's going.   Take us behind and around so dem no see us.  We attack when elfies do and try to surprise dem.  We go, *run*!"

The ogre takes off at full speed, following Blaught and Wekerak.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 2, 2003)

Bargo yells at Durgo as they start running.  "D'at stoopid!  Elfie's wif ears hear Muragar Thunder and run away!  No soo-prise d'em d'at way!"

Bargo thunders along, his frost giant helm rattling around on his head.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 2, 2003)

Wekerak grunts.

"I stay, 'less you can't remember report for time it take to get back to Muragar." he waves a hand back toward the Ogres, "Two scouts means able to keep eye on enemy always.  Two scouts acting like one be stupid.  Stupid scouts die, bones cracked, flesh eaten." the goblin's expression brightens at the thought of sucking the marrow from his enemies' bones.

He gestures at the owl-riders,

"Tell Captain that hagborn best choice to kill owls, but bows work too."


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2003)

As Blaught returns, Tsu'koka wheels in to hear the report. As the Orgres set off at a run, he falls in a little behind them. _Arrows for the owl riders*. _Scare_ maybe. A little _Glitterdust?_. Mace for later._

"This time you should get some blood on your muzzle my friend. Just be patient."

Tsukoka pulls out his bow and checks the arrows at his hip as they ride.

*OOC: _+1 Elfbane Short Comp Bow_ (+2 Str).
Spells: 0 (2/3) 1 (4/4), 2 (3/4), 3 (3/4). Bardic Music: 7/10.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 3, 2003)

Listening to Durgo's idea's of invisibility.._Not-there....by the abyss what a simpleton....well might be able to help there...._ Captain...I may be able to help with a group of us being _not-here_ but they would have to stay close to one another and will only last for a limited time..


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2003)

"With the _not there_ and a little _move fast_* mojo, perhaps we can deliver the elves a nasty surprise. 

"But it doesn't last long, so we should use the scouts to tell us when we are close. Even if their scouts spot us, it will mean little after we disappear."

*OOC: _Haste_.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 3, 2003)

Durgo grunts in approval, slowing down his run and ordering everyone to get close like the hagborn says.

"You make us not-there, and hobbie make us faster.  Durgo likes dis mojo!  Do it."


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 3, 2003)

Blaught also gets close enough to recieve whatever enchantment they may cast, then moves ahead, stealthly so as not to gain the attention of the elven airborne scouts. He then keeps watch of the elven force from a different perspective then the other scout and only goes back to report any behavior that deviates from the one they had been displaying earlier.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

_Wekerak_
Wekerak and Frostbite watched the scene that was playing out below, all the while moving forward (having left traces that any Gobbie Scout worth his nosering could follow down). He was about a quarter of a mile away now, maybe less.
A Hobgoblin had run off north, discarding most of his gear(but for his sword), running for the Keep most likely.Stupid Biglegs,always lording it over Gobbies, but where was his Mount?

The Hummie Cap'n had moved his troops (such as they were) to a small group of hills east and got stuck-in, the Hobbies radying their boys. What idiots...there were far too many elves.

The Elves had noted this and were reacting. An Owl rider landed close by and an Elf Officer conferred with him. The Owl Rider took off once again,North..._So much for the stupid Hobbie_ About half of the Elves headed for the hills, while the other half stayed put,as if they expected trouble. Several looked right in Wekerak's direction, as if they _knew_ that there were enemy troops that way...Then, they started right  for him at a trot.

*********************************************************

Bargo,Durgo and the rest lumbered along, while Blaught moved ahead of them.

Blaught frowned. Wekerak had moved. Maybe something happen to him...Hmm...best to investigate.
Blaught had picked up Wekerak's trail and was moving down through the rocky terrain,following it.There were elves advancing towards the crest of the hill that Blaught was upon, though they hadn't seen him, he thought.
Moving back, Blaught told of the situation, and Forlash cast his _Invisibility Sphere_.
 Upon the hill above, Bargo crested, Tsu'Tsoka right beside.Durgo,Kurg and Forlash right behnd...the ELves wouldn't know what hit them.

_Below_
Wekerak saw the elves getting closer, though he was hidden in the rocks...Eqsy to come at them from behind. They seemed to be heading back and over, trying to attack the Ogres and the rest, Poor elfies...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 4, 2003)

So the elves had purposely split themselves.  A mistake, and it would cost them their stupid heads!  Durgo planned, he loved to plan for battle.  Loved strategies being made on-the-fly.  Sitting around a tent and talking over pictures was dumb.  Battle changed everything.  Like now...

"Need to do dis fast.  Durgo and Bargo wait for dem to get up hill, den cut dem down.  Uders try to kill dem's shayman first," he looks at Forlash and is at a loss, unable to comprehend what it is wizards do, "Eh...dat work."

Durgo reaches back and pulls the cord that binds the storm giant's massive axe across his back- so long the hilt still drags the ground.  It falls into his waiting grasp and in one mighty motion he swings it back around his body and into both meaty hands.  Not very aerodynamic but Durgo doesn't know words that big.  He would have a surprise of his own waiting for the first elf to come over the rise- if Bargo didn't beat him to it.

_OOC: Ever seen Ninja Scroll?   

Ranged attack bonus is +9 before any other modifiers.  Not sure how many there are in this situation, or what damage to list (+10 to damage from STR at least)  Throwing it sideways -not overhead- so it's more like a lawnmower.   _


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 4, 2003)

Captain, I may have another surprise for these elfies...will try to catch them, but please try to stay away from where they are caught as this could trap you too...

Forlash pulls out another carefully horded scroll and looks for a good group of sneaky elves to unleash it on.

OOC: when Forlash can catch a goodly number of elves he will cast Evards Black Tentacles...(20' radius...+16 Grapple check 1d6+4 dam/rnd 8 rounds...)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

OoC:There may have been some confusion. there are 25 or so Elves moving up the hillside, and they are moving_fast_. a half dozen of these are the elves armed with the greatswords, the rest are legionarres,with a few officers and one elf in blue robes, a Priest of Mage,most likely(maybe a Monk).
Wekerak can Snipe them as they go by, though that may draw their fire.

There are 15 or so (4 being the greatsword wielding elves), 2 that look ranking and the rst troopers Charging at Vespazian's band.The Hobgoblins have 2 rounds of archery before the Elves get there.
Tsu'Tsoka and Blaught could reach Vespazian quickly, or they could sneak around and flank the elves charging up the hill.
i will remove this map as things get closer. Assume that each 'E' is 5 elves, the 'H' is the 6 hobs, the O are the 3 Ogres and the PCs are each closer than the map suggests (the scaner sort of makes me post blind, so that I can't be EXACT.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Map-a-Roo...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2003)

Bargo grins, setting himself ready to sweep the elves from the hill when they get up to him, in one hand his massive sword, in the other the strange horn he got off the frost giant ready to scare the piss outta the little elfies with their cute swords.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 4, 2003)

Blaught, seeing an opertunity to flank the elves that are heading up the rise, and only hoping that he does not get caught in whatever surprise Forlash has instore for them. Allowing Schnot to guide Growlith with his knees, he pulls out his nasty spiked chain and starts to circle around the boulders to come up against their rear.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 4, 2003)

Wekerak crouches low behind the rocks, keeping himself out of sight of the elves.  _They pass by, then when they run into ogres, I gut 'em from behind_.  The goblin's lips curl back with pleasure at the mental image.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 5, 2003)

Moving a little off to the side (to the right about 20') Forlash (still Flying)will let Evards Tentacles on the 1st group of elves to crest the ridge.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 5, 2003)

Forlash will let loose with Evards Tentacles on the 1st group of elves to crest the ridge.


----------



## doghead (Dec 5, 2003)

"I will help the captain, but first some magick here. This is stronger and will last longer."

Tsu'koka casts _Good Hope_* on the group (including mounts) as Forlash casts his Invisibility. He tosses the CLW wand to Klug. 

Tsu'koka then directs Blood around to the south of the elves and across the valley at a run. Another incantation and a quick gesture and his outline blurs**. As he approaches the rear of the elves, he prepares to cast _Glitterdust_ on them before slamming into the elves southern flank and starting up _Inspire Courage_.

*OOC: Good Hope: 10 mins; +2 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls.
**OOC: Cast Blur on self.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

OoC:ENWorld just came back up and I need to run off...dammit. Just waiting on intentions from the rest before getting the smackdown under way.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

The Elves still more than a round away Forlash casts _Evard's Blac Tentacles_, massive and sickly tentacles sprouting from the ground, engulfing 4 of the troopers, a fifth escaping.
Immediately, one of the elves in the rear stops, and points skywards, a blast of _Lightning_ slamming into Forlash <missed save,30HP>...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 6, 2003)

_OOC: That'll be one Durgo goes for.  _


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2003)

Bargo grins and moving closer blows his new horn to signal the doom of the elves on both sides of the little valley.  Shouldering it, he grasps Elf-Splitter in both hands moving to engage.

OOC: Try to use reach to kill ones in the spread.  Go after ones that escape.  Power attack when only getting one attack, frenzied attack when getting a full attack action.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 7, 2003)

As his tentacles engulf the troopers, Forlash smiles for a split second, the next thing he knew he was eating dirt and in quite a bit of pain_ FOOL!!! NEVER go into combat without first looking out for yourself, didn't you learn anything from your mothers beatings???_Forlash immediatly gathers himself together and begins to trace along the spiderweb cut into his flesh over his heart, summoning the powers to protect him from other mages...

OOC: casting Minor Globe of Invulnerability


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2003)

OoC:Trying to make sense of this mess  
Is Tsu'Tsoka moving to attack the elves besetting Vespazian? That's what it sounds like. 
Likewise, is Blaught going to attack those as well, or the group running up the hill at the main party?

Ferretguy, you just took 30 HP in damage. A Concentration check is at -30 to cast...and casting defensively isn't an option in this regards, as the check is from taking damage. 
I assume that you will wait a round prior to casting it,and I am going to auto Forlash in order to save him another Lightning Bolt,Dave. Feel free to post differently if you choose.
The Axe hurl I am allowing on a one time basis(not setting a precedence), I am not going to rule such an attack as viable on a serious basis, but it looks cool this time.

IC
The elves charge up the hill, seeing only the flying Forlash,unaware of the rest of the group until a huge axe comes flying out of nowhere,neatly slicing the lead trooper in two before nearly decapitating a second elf (who barely escaped injury).
Kurg casts _Sound Burst_<4HP and 3 fail saves of 5>, sending 3 Troopers reeling and to the ground.

Several of the elves halt, sending arrows flying uphill <Kurg hit for 8HP, bargo for 4HP>.

Bargo blows his new Warhorn and is briefly shrouded by a pale violet glow, which fades quickly.

Forlash flies down behind the back side of the hill <drinking a Potion is he wishes>.

Wekerak takes the opportunity to snipe a lagging Trooper, putting an arrow between his shoulderblades,killing him.

Tsu'Tsoka and Blaught ride down the side of the hill.


_Next Round_


Elven Officer A 26: The Elven Officer in the midst of the troops points his gladius forward,yelling 'Troopers,Charge!.
The immediate effect is astonishing, as the elves all surge forwards, up the hill and over the rocky terrain,moving them within _Charge_ distance on their action.

Wekerak 24
Kurg 21
Blaught 20 (down the hillside)
Elven Officer B 20
Elven Legionarres 18
Tsu'Toka 12 (down the hillside)
Elf Greatswordsmen 11
Bargo 10
Elven Wizard 10
Forlash  9
Durgo  5


***********************************************************
_Across the Valley_
Arrows from the Hobgoblins and a thrown rock from a Muragar account for 3 dead elves. One Hobgoblin is killed by an arrow to the eye.
<Picked up with the elves 60' away>

Vespazian 19
Hobgoblins 20
Elf Officer 17
Elf Greatswordsmen 15
Elf Troopers 14
Ogres 11


OoC:It isn't letting me upload a Map...I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 8, 2003)

Crouched amidst the rocks, Wekerak knocks an elfbane arrow to his bow, draws a careful bead on the Wizard, and looses the shaft.

_No owl to keep this one from the spit, at least._


----------



## Velenne (Dec 8, 2003)

_OOC: Poor Durgo is always last!!  _

"Jolly green giant no stop us, and YOU NO STOP US! *UGASH MURAGAAAAAAAAAR**"

Durgo bellows the last at the top of his lungs, hoping his far-off kindred can hear his war cry.  His bellow continues as his tree-trunk legs shake the earth like no horse ever could, crossing the distance to the elves and stepping over the vanguard to get to the gladius-weilding officer.  He bets that no puny elven squad could hold rank against such a charge, especially if he cleaves through their commander.  Heh heh heh...

_OOC: * - "Ogres charge!"

Attempting to Overrun (<--rules for it) the lead elves to get to the Officer.  Durgo's total Overrun check is (+10 STR +4 Large +2 Charge) +16.  Laying down a full PA + Charge Attack: +17 (2d6+56) (AC drops to 27) against the Officer.  Attack and damage bonuses are slightly higher than normal due to buffs and them being elfies.  

EDIT:  Oh, and if he does manage to kill any of them, don't forget Durgo has Great Cleave. _


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 8, 2003)

Bargo comes thundering down the hillside mowing into the front ranks of elfies and working his way through the blood and entrails.

His insane laugh and just as insane prowess and strength carry him throught he elfies like a hurricane.

OOC: Free->Haste/Rage, move up, swing away. Power attack 5 for +20 (4d8+32 / 15-20), AC 22.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 8, 2003)

Blaught will be going for the main group of elves, trying to posision himself to take full advantage of any flanking opertunities that come along, not to mention any AoO's that present themselves. He'll be consentrating on those with people in melee with them, since this gives him more oppertunitites to attack from a flanking position.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2003)

...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 8, 2003)

If there is time, Vespazian will order one last volley to be launched at the attacking elves and cast Cure Moderate on himself to up his hitpoints for a charge downhill. 

If not, then he will order the charge and try personally to get to the Officer with a full on charge + PA5 and hope the bastard doesn't slice him to pieces with those accursed poking gladius in the process.....


----------



## doghead (Dec 9, 2003)

OOC: Tsu'koka is moving to attack the elves besetting Vespazian.

As Blood eats up the distance between them and the elves. Tsu'koka eyes what's up ahead and plans out his approach. _Glitterdust on one cluster of them. Then hit them from the side. Must remember to stay out of the dust, so cast it on a group at the far side._

"There will be plenty of blood for you soon, my beast. And with the song of courage, we shall crush them."


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 9, 2003)

Forlash takes to a protective position...reeling from the blast he took. He quickly snags a glass vial from his belt drinking down the clear liquid. As the potion pours down his throat his skin begins to repair itself, easing the pain. Forlash then reaches down to his mothers gift, pissed and ready to return the favor to the Insignificant wizard. Then he thinks and chants to begin another spell of protection.

OOC: ok, first off drink potion of cure moderate wounds, then next action cast Resist Elements (electricity)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

OoC:Forlash healed  16HP from the CMW potions.
Tsu'Tsoka moving (at X4 I assume for a round,after he hits the flat ground) towards Vespazian.
Blaught moving down and around to flank the elves attacking Durgo,Bargo,Krug...
Wekerak is out of Sneak range from the Wizard...
IC

Wekerak takes aim and looses his _Bane_ arrow at the Wizard, watching with satisfaction as it hits him in the leg <11HP>.

Kurg uses _Sound Burst_ again <8HP to 5 elves, 2 of which fall to the ground,stunned)

Blaught reaches the bottom of the hill, spinning to move back up after the elves. He spots Wekerak, and vice-versa, both grinning at the stupid elves tactical blunder in forgetting how quick Goblins were when mounted on their puppies.

The Second Elven Officer slams his gladius against a boulder, creating a sharp note and points it at Durgo, releasing a _Scorching Ray_ of Fire at the Muragar, who takes little damage <9HP after DR from the armor>.

The (6) Elven troopers slam into the Myrachians <Bargo hit for 12 and 11 from 2 hits,Kurg for 14 and 10,Durgo nothing>.

Tsu'Tsoka moves off across the distance to Vespazian's battle...

The Elven Greatswordsmen plow into Durgo and Bargo, ignoring Kurg.
3 attack Durgo <Yikes, I actually crtted Durgo twice...er.Even with his AC of 27ish.40 and 43 HP...83HPtotal>.
Bargo is hit once <26HP>by the elves with proper-sized swords.Fir elves, they looked impressive,lots of juicy muscle and little fat. Raw would probably be best for them as far as eating went...

OoC:Since Bargo is already engaged (those elves sure are thoughtful), I will amend his action.

Bargo,having missed being surrounded by Elves (they were so fun to smash) for far too long (anything over 2 days was a long time for Bargo), slashes and hacks into them with relish, taking off a head here, a torso becoming split there, this was so much fun 
<Er...crit,93 HP on first guy with the Haste....2 more quite dead,all the elfies with the big swords. Bargo needs _Cleave_>.

Bargo is hit from above by a bolt of _Lightning_ (maybe Gods angry at Bargo?) <Wow, a '20' on bargo's Ref save...7 measly HPs>.
Bargo knew it wasn't Green Giant, he dead now.

Looking up, Bargo saw a big bird, did big bird spit Lightning? That would make a good pet...not this one though, this one would make a good Bar-B-Q. Bargo started to drool at the thought of the size of the birds drumstick.

Down below, the Elven Wizard so recently hit by an arrow turns, failing to see Wekerak amidst the rocks, but seeing Blaught...
casts a _Scorching Ray_ at the Goblin <made Concentration roll, missed Blaught>, though the flames miss the canny Goblin.

Forlash looks up and sees a Giant Owl wheeling overhead, having just discharged a _Lightning Bolt_ at the Half-Ogre. casting _Resist Elements(Lightning)_ on himself.

Durgo tears away from the elves attacking him, a _different_ target in his sights.As he thunders downhill, he is struck by two of the greatsword wielding elves as he leaves <2 AofOp hits as he breaks combat/leaves their area for 16 and 18 HP...34 total. Man, this new D20 sure rolls a lot of 19s...>.

Heedless of the damage (sort of...), Durgo roars with rage, seeing the face of the Elf Marshall goe pale white, then green, then a very nice shade of purple just before _Durgo's Maul_ smacks into him <74HP, killing him>, sending the body punting out and away down the hill, to land some 40 feet below.
Durgo manages to pulp the head of a nearby Elf as well, the throoper actually fainting just before the _Maul_ took him.

**********************************************************
Across the Valley, Vespazian orders a final arrow volley , casting a spell of healing on himself < 16HP>.

The Hobgoblins loose their arrows, one finding it's mark in the Warrior-Mage Officer <Critted for 17 HP. Let's see him get off a Fireball now...>.

The Elf Officer reels, opting to order a _Charge_ instead of casting a spell <and drinking a Potion himself>.

The Elven Greatswordsmen thunder up the hill, slamming into the Muragar <each hit once, 13,20,12 respectively, all still alive, the fourth one missed>.

The remaining Elves move uphill, crowding behind the greatswordsmen, not quite in melee range.

The Muragar look to their right, one having heard something. A Horn sounded and then a faint call echoing across the valley Ugash Muragaaaaaaaaar!.
There on a hill, Vespazian sees another combat, bolts of lightning and the shape of a Myrachian flag bolwing in the wind...

The Ogres work into a near frenzy,dropping two of the Greatswordsmen with single strokes of their massive swords and axes.


_Round Three_

OoC:It sure is fun posting rounds for this game...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

OoC
Wekerak is 60 further downhill, as is Blaught some 50 feet. The green Elves are the ones caught inthe Evard's Tentacles. Two f the elves nearest Durgo were stunned while moving uphill (from Kurg), and spent round two gaining their feet.
1 Square is 5 feet. Assume that the entire thing,is sloping down, though not enought to hinder your fighting overly. The top of the map is actually the lower part of the hill, with Bargo and Kurg on the ridge and Forlash slightly behind, off-map.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

OoC
Vespazian's fight Round Three
Tsu'Tsoka has his work cut out for him, as that fight is at least 600 feet away, though the pup can run at 200'/round.
1square=5 feet


----------



## doghead (Dec 9, 2003)

Unless something changes, Tsu'koka will continue as planned. He will hit the elves bunched up behind the greatswordsmen with the _Glitterdust_ from about 150 ft out (spell range 200 ft).


----------



## doghead (Dec 9, 2003)

Spotting the elves ahead, Tsu'koka decides to cast _Glitterdust_, when in range, on the group all bunched up to the north. With them blinded, there will be little to protect the officer. Perhaps the _song of greatness_ should carry his own name this time. 

OOC: Just saw the map. _Glitterdust_ then Bardic Music (_Inspire Greatness_) on self.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 9, 2003)

Feeling better now he is protected, hearing sounds of elves screaming in his ears, Forlash takes aim at the flying fairies...letting loose a blast of electricity_ Lets see how they like it..._


----------



## Velenne (Dec 9, 2003)

Durgo reels from the elves's devastating blows but staggers on.  Despite having the most formidable protections, the greatest might, and (in his simple mind) the best tactics, he stands again at death's threshold... and he knows it.  His hope had been to demoralize his enemy and force them to break and flee.  Thus, he does his best not to show how dire his wounds truly are, for indeed none but *Durgo* could have sustained such injury and lived.

_OOC: 10 out of 136 HP's left...in one round...oy!  Thank the dark gods for dragonscale armor and Kurg's prior healing or Durgo would be dead.  

EDIT: Ack, forgot they all go before me so I'll hold off on posting until we get the results of the elves's actions, for Durgo may actually be dead by the time his turn comes up this round._


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 9, 2003)

Blaught wheels Growlith to attack the force with his chain, hoping to actually possision himself to take advantage of any flanking opertunities available. Also, an AoO for his Opertunist Feat would be nice, but with the brutes on his side, it appears that most of these elfies die in one hit anyway. Oh well, there were still lots to do!


----------



## Capellan (Dec 9, 2003)

Rolling his eyes - _Stupid ogres always getting themselves chopped up_ - Wekerak bursts out of cover atop Frostbite, racing straight toward the small clumb of elves.  As soon as they are in range, Frostbite breathes, hopefully punching a hole through which the goblin can get to Durgo's side and provide him with some measure of support.

OOC: not sure if Frostbite can essentially do a 'shot on the run' with his breath weapon.  If not, or if the blast doesn't clear a path, Wekerak still charges through, using defensive ride.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 9, 2003)

Seeing the battle far off, Vespazian allowed himself a small sliver of hope, but it soon passed. He knew his small band could never hope for help in time from these new "mystery" forces. And noticing with dissapointment also, the speed that the elves had caught up to him, he knew he could not turn and flee back to the safety of the Keep, letting his remaining troops fight a rear guard to cover him.

_Well, to die it is then_ 

Vespazian saw that his Muragar were caught up with what looked to be the Elven "giant slaying" troops and so turned to the hobgoblins about him. Our Muragar are in need of our aid.... CHAAaaarge!!!! 

[Charging the greatsword wielding elves, once they are dead, if possible lead the remenants of the troops out against the remaining elven troops. Vespazian will single out the Officer himself and charge +PA5 Smite Good against him.)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Spotting the elves ahead, Tsu'koka decides to cast _Glitterdust_, when in range, on the group all bunched up to the north. With them blinded, there will be little to protect the officer. Perhaps the _song of greatness_ should carry his own name this time.
> 
> OOC: Just saw the map. _Glitterdust_ then Bardic Music (_Inspire Greatness_) on self.




OoC:You are 400 feet out at this point, they might have a different grouping when you are within glitterdust range. How about the Inspire first, it lasts a bit.


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2003)

Tsu'koka notices the captain throwing everything into the melee. _ He looks pressed. They will need help ... _

OOC: Lets try this. Inspire Greatness asap on self, break off to cast Glitterdust when in range, then something, probably Inspire Courage, for the group as a whole.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

Capellan, I'm not sure if you realized, but you are offscreen...the 'W' is the Elf Wizard.I hope this is Ok with you and mithreander...


_Round Three_

Wekerak spurs Frostbite forward, seeing the situation of the Ogre as well as findingthe other goblin racing along, howling and swinging a wicked chain.
It was good to have another gobbie around. Bring some brains to this bunch of idiots...

Racing past the of the Elven Wizard, Wekerak stabs with his spear <9HP>, tearing him open as he rides by onwards to the group of Elves between him and Durgo.
Frostbite hisses ' I love the smell of frozen elf in the morning...' as he blasts the group with his breath <Officer takes 12, as do 2 elves, 2 elves take 6 HP>.

Kurg,though he wishes to aid Durgo, sees himself beset by foes, and smashes his flail into them, smashing two of the Troopers to death.


Blaught rides alongside Wekerak, swerving a bit, taking the opportunity to smash the Wizard as he rides by <Opportunist Ability,Sneak, 24 HP damage>, caving in the skull of the elf before riding on and crashing into the elves with a _Charge_. Swinging his chain overhead, he finishes one elf already hit by Frostbite's breath whilst Growlith tears the arm from another <9HP and 11Hp respectively, finishing the most severly wounded Troopers>.


The Elven officer snarls a curse and _Charges_ at Wekerak,stabbing him <11HP> with his Gladius.

The remaining Trooper near the goblins attacks, one moving in and stabbing at Growlith <7HP>.

The two troopers that had attacked Durgo _Charge_ downhill and try to stab him, though they both miss...

The remaining trooper facing Kurg hits him <7HP> once.

The two troopers attacking Bargo attack, one hitting <Crit,16 HP>.

One Trooper escapes the _Evard's Tentacles_ 
<The troopers have taken 19 HP,except for the one that just eacaped, who has taken 13>

Tsu'Tsoka _Inspires_ himself, racing on towards the melee across the valley.

The three remaining greatswordsmen split, one _Charging_ down to attack Durgo, missing, the other two _Charging_ at Bargo <1 hit, 22HP>.

Bargo slashes these elves to pieces as well, covering the area in blood.

The elven Wizard atop the Giant Owl blasts Bargo with a _Magic Missile_ <13HP>.

Forlash unleashes his own _Lightning Bolt_ at the Owl-Rider <32 Hp to Owl, 16 HP to Wizard>.

The Owl spirals down in death, the Wizard jumping free and _Feather Falling_ to the ground. 

Durgo is up...


**********************************************************
OoC:Vespazian's R3 coming up...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

Map...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

_Vespazian's Fight Round Three_

Vespazian yells a Charge and runs downslope, avoiding a blow from one of the remaining greatswordsmen to slam into the Elf line, beheading him.

Right on his heels are the Hobgoblins, though one is slain as he runs past a Greatswordsman, killing 2 and wounding a third, as well as wounding a Greatswordsman.

The elven Officer _Charges_ Vespazian, though his blow misses te Myrachian Captain...

The remaining Greatswordsmen attack , one scoring a hit <16 HP>, though he fails to kill the Ogre.

The Troopers attack, 2 scoring hits on the Hobgoblins <8 HP each> wounding them heavily.

The Ogres exact ther revenge, though only one hits <crit,45HP,dead elf>, one moving up to attack past Vespazian (missing).


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 10, 2003)

Bargo having killed more elves already than he can count, (which while a lot this time, is actually not generally saying much) charges into combat with the closest elfies, figuring Durgo will cleave through all 4 on him in one swing---_stoopid elfies, can't even kill Durgo right--_he impales the one in front of Kurg.

"Hu, hu, hu...  Lookout doggie.  Not time you die yet."  Bargo grins, covered in entrails and looks around for his next prey, pausing only momentarily to lap a few random bits of arm and torso off his snout, savoring the bitter tang of blood.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 10, 2003)

Durgo fends off his aggressors with all his will and might, surprised to find himself still alive after their charges.  The Muragar notices something odd then...they're all about the same height- DECAPITATING HEIGHT!  

Planting his Maul into one of their faces, Durgo starts up his final death spin- weapon at full arms's extension, feet pounding the earth, roaring all the way round and round and round and...

_Not sure if he should have gotten an AofO or if they tumbled up to me or what.  Durgo has 10' reach.    Great Cleaving all the way to Castle Zuregath!  Full RA + WF: +22/+22/+17 (2d6+35)  (AC drops to 20)_


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> _Not sure if he should have gotten an AofO or if they tumbled up to me or what.  Durgo has 10' reach. ]_



_
OoC:WHo is 'he'? I didn't have anyone AofOp you, they charged you.
this next bit hurts my head.

IC

Durgo swings his Maul around, smashing the elfies heads all in one swing...
<You killed all 4 of them with one hit,Gods...>_


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 10, 2003)

Seeing the Owl spiral to its death brings a tear of joy to the twisted dwarfs yellow-green eye...but, alas seeing the elf wizard alight with grace to the ground brings a snarl to his lips._ Cute little elfy...lets see if you fair any better against another since your now a little Grounded..._. Forlash once again whispers Zhhittal and another lightning bolt travels towards the grounded wizard..


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Seeing the Owl spiral to its death brings a tear of joy to the twisted dwarfs yellow-green eye...but, alas seeing the elf wizard alight with grace to the ground brings a snarl to his lips._ Cute little elfy...lets see if you fair any better against another since your now a little Grounded..._. Forlash once again whispers Zhhittal and another lightning bolt travels towards the grounded wizard..




OoC:He acts before you and neither Bargo or Kurg saw him, they were focused elsewhere. Let's see if _you_ are  talking so much smack in a round or so,Dave


----------



## Capellan (Dec 10, 2003)

OOC: I didn't realise, but yeah - it's fine.

Wekerak circles slightly around the elven officer, forcing the man to turn his back on Blaught.  _Let's see if this gobbie is smart, or just less dense than the usual rockheads I babysit_.

Grinning, he slashes with both knives, keeping the elf distracted, while Frostbite lunges in to bite.

OOC2: 5' step, full attack from both Wekerak and Frostbite


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 11, 2003)

After seeing his first target fall dead, Vespazian whirls on the Elven officer. I'd hoped you would join me. And with a snarl he swings at the elf leader.

[PA5 + Smite Good]


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

OoC: Sewing things up here...

IC

Wekerak and Frostbite tear into the lone remaining Elf officer, wounding him sorely.

Growlith hits the last trooper (Crit,dead elf), and Blaught swings out, slamming the elf officer from behind, caving in his skull.

Kurg slays the last elf trooper before him.

The EOwl Riding Wizard fires a _Melf's Acid Arrow_ at Forlash, missing him...
Forlash returns fire with his _Lightning Bolt_ Wand...little is left of the elf afterwards.


*********************************************************
OoC:Since the elves and Myrachians are enmeshed in melee...

Tsu'Tsoka rides on, his massive steed plowing into the rear of the elves,his weapon smashing into elves,slaying one.

Vespazian brings his axe down on the Elf Officer, splitting his head in twain and with that the remaining elves are fodder for the hobgoblins and Ogres.

*********************************************************

_ Aftermath_

Three wounded Muragar and 4 Hobgoblins remain, as well as Vespazian and Tsu'Tsoka, across the valley, Bargo blows his horn in Triumph, Kurg waving the Standard high with pride, chattering and yipping.

Finally, Durgo thought, as the Gnoll paused to heal his wounds, finally Zuregath's Band wins one. Things changing, maybe get real good , though it would take time and some Stragedee to get foul userper from Castle Zuregath. First, a rest, a day...

**********************************************************
OoClease RP at will, I am just posting this for you guys since I am running off for the week...

Back at the Keep, Blaught is able to show Forlash where the former Wizard (killed a week ago) had his Lab. It is a sparse affair, though there are a few items of note.

A Wand <Identify 19 Charges>, 3 Scrolls of Invisibility <6th Lvl>, 1 Scroll of Ropetrick <6th> and a scroll of DIspel Magic <6th>.

Listing of the Loot in the OoC...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 11, 2003)

A severly wounded elf survivor screamed as an ogre played with it's now very broken body, whilst gnawing upon it's leg. The scream stopped abruptly as the Aruth legionnaire luckily passed out from the pain, never to wake up again. 

Vespazian pulled off his helm and swept his hand through his sweat drenched hair and knelt by the body of the elven officer. With his dagger, he cut off any finger that had a ring upon it and stuffed them into his pouch with the others from the duel previously. The third gladius, he stuck into his belt next to the matching pair already retrieved. 

After ordering his Hobgoblins to be sure to keep anything that could be magical apart from the stock elven equipment, the Captain sat upon the hill and awaited the arrival of the new "mystery force" from across the way, absent-mindedly twiddling the thin stick the Aruthran officer had tucked in his belt.


----------



## doghead (Dec 11, 2003)

While there is little point in one way, Tsu'koka has his reasons for beginning a Song of Courage as the hobgoblins and Orgres finish up the remaining elves. 

_It is important that they know, that they feel the power and vitality of the song. One day, they will hear the call, they will remember, and they will answer._

As the sounds of the battle fade, Tsu'koka presents himself to the captain.

"Captain Vespazian. It is good that you are well. I have come with allies of Zuregath. And they are something to behold. The Muragar called Durgo leads them."


----------



## Velenne (Dec 11, 2003)

Panting hoarsly, Durgo lumbers and limps over to Kurg and demands healing.  Death's gaze slowly turns from the Muragar, preoccupied with the many elven souls departing the area, and the image causes Durgo to smile- a rare thing.  He leans down and whispers to the gnoll,

"Find elfies's mojo and keep.  Hag-thing find out what it do later, but no share with dem across valley unless Durgo says.  Durgo not sure him like hoo-man captain yet."

And with that, he takes up the standard of Zuregath, the Storm Giant's Greataxe, and marches alone across the valley.  If any follow, he does not object, but if there are those who wish to stay behind, he does not object either.  He does say one thing to all of them before he leaves, 

"More come tomorrow.  Be quick.  Need to get to Keep and make ready."

****

Durgo approaches the other band, raises Zuregath's banner high, and shakes the earth with his mighty, roaring warcry.  When the cheers die down, he looks around harshly, nods, and strides up to Vespazian.  The Muragar jams the banner's staff into the ground and eyes up the hoo-man.

"I am Captain Durgo, Muragar and _Gulgathan*_.  Captain Varn is dead.  We go to Castle wif orders from Zuregath, who is not dead.  What happening here?"

OOC: *Gulgathan - Giant for "Protector", an honorific bestowed on the mightiest of Muragar, typically after slaying a dragon.  When Durgo says this, he casts his gaze across his brethren.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 12, 2003)

Vespazian did not get up nor did he hardly acknowledge the Hobgoblin's presence as the goblinoid offered his report. He thought of how his meagre force had been cut down so easily - how the elves would come again and drive even further into Myrach. Perhaps now was a good time to leave - A good time to serve another Iron King? 

The stench of the Songspeaker's mount almost offended Vespazian's senses threatening to bring him out of his thoughts and he would have turned his head in disgust had he not noticed the large Muragar approaching from afar. Our newfound "allies" approach Tsu-koka, ready yourself incase I like him not.

The huge ogre stomped up the hill toward the smaller human, large axe and Myrachian battle standard in his hands. Vespazian was impressed with the beast's stature, this one had seen many battles and he saw also the reverence his own Muragar awarded him. The Ogre thrusted his banner into the ground, only inches from Vespazian's foot. "I am Captain Durgo, Muragar and Gulgathan. Captain Varn is dead. We go to Castle wif orders from Zuregath, who is not dead. What happening here?"Offering only a fleeting glance to the fact that he had almost lost his foot, Vespazian plucked a few blades of grass and, studying them as they swayed in the slight breeze replied without looking to the ogre, I am Captain Vespazian. Commander of Ruier Vragganar. Captain..... Durgo is it? I am charged by the regeant Yrendol to hold this southern pass against the Aruthrian advance. I am glad you arrived with your troops when you had, your aid will be most welcome in the confilcts to come. Organise your troops, we head back to the keep. And, grabbing his axe from where it lay next to him, Vespazian starts barking orders to his troops to make ready to return to base.


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2003)

_Hah! And I was worried that after all the disasters and misfortunes that we have suffered that things would not be as they have always been. But no. Our champions and leaders still dislike each other only slightly more than they dislike the elvankind. And they will as quickly turn on each other as before._

Tsu'koka snarls and marches off towards the surviving hobgoblins. Fortunately, Tsu'koka has found that, outside the goblinoids, few can distinguish one hobgoblin snarl from another. A grin fleetingly crosses his face as he walks, but is quickly surpressed before he reaches his fellow hobgoblins.

"You have done well today, and together we shall do well again, as we always have. Who is injured? I will set you right."

Tsu'koka then proceeds to heal any of the wounded. If there are only a few minor wounds, he will use his CLW spells, then the second CLW wand*.

*50 Charges. Klug has the first one.


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2003)

Once done with the Hobgoblins, Tsu'koka will turn his attentions to the Orgre troopers, giving them praise as well as healing.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 13, 2003)

_Nope.  Durgo no like hoo-man.  Puny and use big words but afraid to look Durgo in eye.  Heh._

He calls over to his Muragar kin in giant, "Tonight we feast on elfies and hang dem's heads from wall!  Let all who see know dat Muragar is here!" 

Snatching up the banner, he turns to the hill where his companions are merrily looting and waves it, catching Kurg's eye.  He thrusts his arm toward the Keep and begins walking that way.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Much later, Durgo is climbing the steps to the Keep's war room.  The scent of roasting elf is the sweetest thing he has smelled in weeks.  Still, he always preferred his elfie raw and the evidence of such is now drying into crimson crust on his chin and chest.  

A few minutes before, he had sent the two gobbie scouts out to find the Storm Giant's head and return with it so that they might hang it from the walls with the other trophies.  He gave Wekerak, the gobbie who had scouted for them longest, the longsword taken from the Frost Giant in the Hag's lair.  

Turning from the goblins as the pair rushed out the gate, he approached Kurg who was annointing the soldiers with the Elves' blood before preparing the feast.  The ogres and hobgoblins were frothing for a hot meal but a cold one would be almost as welcome.  The goblins huddled nearby hoping to scavange whatever scraps were left.  As Durgo drew near, a swath opened in the crowd.  The ogre could see how many of them had already taken large bites out of the dead elves (they were all dead now- tortured to the last and succumbed to the pain) who were piled near a blazing spit.  

Durgo recieved the shaman's annointing from Yeenoghu and tore an elfie's arm off at the elbow.  The feast would indeed be good this night...

Now climbing the steps -how many steps did stupid keep have!?- he passes the chamber where Forlash has taken up residence.  He could hear chanting in there and see many-colored lights playing along the edges of the door.  Durgo hated mojo...

What passed for a war room now stood before him.  Looked like any room to Durgo.  Captain Ves...per...zoo...an was there studying maps.

"So?  How we get to Castle Zuregath?  Need to find dem's best shayman, den we can finish elfies for good!"


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 13, 2003)

Bargo keeps to himself as always, muttering and talking to himself and Elf-Splitter.  He growls at most any who come near him except Kurg.

***

Back in the strong walls of a Myrachian keep Bargo resumes his training with his massive sword.  His grotesque form has adapted to the hulking thing's heft and balance well leaving him with more muscle than most full ogres but the distended arms and stoop shouldered gait of a troll.

But dedicated as he is to the weapon, there is no grace to his movements, only power and death.  Things are not helped by Bargo's temper.

***

That night at the feast Bargo seeks out Kurg to find him busy with his wretched father.  Kurg is the only company Bargo respects.  But maybe...  There was one other.

Bargo goes in search of the hobgoblin.  The Song Speaker.  _Dat wun have power.  Maybe hoo-man not see it, Durgo too stoopid t'see it.  But maybe him like havin' Bargo 'round._


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

The journey to the keep had taken little time. Captain Durgo's troops were a motley bunch, with little discipline beyond the bullying tactics the Muragar Captain could produce. Vespazian wished for a full force of hobgoblin elite. With a regiment, he could hold the Southern Road for months, and still have enough troops left to march on Zuregath's castle to topple the fiend Yrendol's false reign. 

As soon as they had arrived, Vespazian secluded himself away form the foul festivities of the goblinoids and giantkin. He hated their dietary habits and their lack of manners. After ordering his goblin servant to bring him a meal, he moved to the Keep's war room and pored over the maps there. The situation seemd impossible. He could never hope to stop any Aruth army from advancing into Myrach and he knew also that Yrendol would only see this as further material to use against him in his efforts to discredit his ability and right to command. 

The last scream of an elven prisoner broke through his thoughts. Finally. Vespazian enjoyed the torture of captives as much as any other, but these Myrach troops, they went further than he could be bothered with. Pleasure was not what torture was for, it was for getting answers to questions.....

He turned his thoughts to the new individuals. The Gulgathan was a brute and hardly intelligent enough for his position. The respect accorded him by the Muragar at the Keep was merely instinctual and born of fear. Though, Vespazian had no doubt about the beast's fury in combat, he knew the ogre was ill suited for command. The cleric, Karg? Kork? Kurg? He was weak, grovveling about the Muragar Captain's feet. Vespazian was sure the dog-man had his uses, but he was not impressed by the mongrel and if he didn't prove himself usefull, would silence his yipping without a thought. We-ke-raak, another goblin. Another rider. Corporal Blaught was enough of a nuisance, this one seemed different only in the fact that he didn't have full blown conversations with himself. He seemed skilled and able to take orders. He and Blaught would make a fine team. That was enough, for now. The disfigured dwarf..... Now there was one to be most wary of. Not only repulsive to look at, his gait and manner were equally ugly. Vesapzian was pleased when the squat man had taken residence in the old wizard's quarters. And lastly, the massive malformed son of the ogre captain. Strange how he is so fearful of his father. He towered over the beast and seemed more than a match for the brute. If only he had the intelligence to obey orders correctly, he would be a fine addition to the Keep's elite forces. Perha....

"So?  How we get to Castle Zuregath?  Need to find dem's best shayman, den we can finish elfies for good!"

Vespazian looked up from the map.  Narrowing his eyes, he regarded the slovenly appearance of the Muragar captain, the dried blood crusting it's face and drool swinging from it's jaw. Foul. 
Durgo, how nice that you could find the time to tear yourself away from the festivities. 
_Idiotic brute! Do you not realise that our tarrying here is giving the elves more time to advance?_ Vespazian paused to take a breath. 
Are my troops ready to defend this Keep from the elves? Or do I need to make an example to induce discipline amongst them? I have no idea of what you are takling about. Reports tell that Zuregath fell and now we are doomed to defend Myrach under the rule of an idiot. There are no "best shay-mans" who will turn the tide of this war. Only Zuregath himself can save Myrach from the cursed Aruth. What we need to think about is survival. Once you are done with the entertaining of the troops, get them ready. We will need to continue to defend the Southern Road.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

Tsu'koka is finishing up with the Orgres as Durgo greets them. There is a ragged cheer, expected of course.

Turning, he watches the two captains strut offstage. _and nothing has been sorted of course._

Tsu'koka rounds up the hobgoblins and Ogres and together they get to work gathering up the assortment of items taken and wanted. He pushes them hard, time is short, but he also shares in their pleasure as they pull gold from the dead elvan troopers' pouches. Later, he conspiciously palms some gold from the elf wizard and tosses it out to them as they work. However, he keeps a keen eye on them to ensure nothing else is pocketed. The other items from the "champions" he collects in a cloak, which slings it from Blood's saddle. Bodies are collected for the feast - two apiece to the ogre. The rest are laid out in lines. The troopers are puzzelled by this, but Tsu'koka does not explain.

***

One the way back Tsu'koka notices Vespazian glancing irritably at the troopers. _Leave them be. Of course they are racaus. They are alive, and they could so easily have been dead. But they are doing what needs to be done. As they have so far, in case you had not noticed mighty captain._ As thet march, Tsu'koka moves amoung them gathering their recollections of recent events.

***

Back at the keep, Tsu'koka gets the (remaining?) loot under guard, lock and key, and with the sargeants, the guard shifts and barracks sorted. He joins the festivities for a while, telling stories and tales of the day, as well as of the great heros.

***

Finally he withdraws to his room. Blood raises his head at Tsu'koka approach, but returns to his rest once he smells who it is. A short time later, a deep growl from the beast announces the arrival of another. Tsu'koka turns to see who comes. Bargo does.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 14, 2003)

...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 14, 2003)

Durgo looks at the hoo-man for many moments, face frozen in a calm, impassive stare.  Odd, since most of the time the Muragar looked angry.  But this mission, this most important of all missions, was something he had repeated to himself over and over since watching Captain Varn die.  Even now the hoo-man reminded him of Varn.  Somewhere, a seed of respect took root and began to bud.

One step is followed slowly by another as Durgo ducks into the room and crosses to the table in three easy strides.  He lowers his chin so that he may look the hoo-man squarely in the eyes.  

"Only Zuregath?  Hmm?! ... You no listen to Durgo.  Zuregath.  Not.  Dead.  Dem's like Zuregath no die for long.  But need to find shay-man,"  the ogre jabs the dark blot on the map which demarkates the Castle, "and Durgo think him dere.  If hoo-man know of better ones, we go.  Him don't, we find way to Castle.  Durgo piss on South Road.  No matter now.  Only Zuregath matter."


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2003)

Bargo looks at the cute puppy and tries to come up with a compliment.  "Him look like him swim in elfie blood guud."

Wrestling with the words begins to make Bargo irritable though.  _This not way Bargo do things.  But if Bargo eat hobbie, him no help Bargo.  Bargo must remember, not for eating._

The thick skulled brute furrows his brow up and totally loses track of what he was saying as he seems to be having some kind of argument with himself.  Though his mutters sound like he is arguing with his stomach.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bargo looks at the cute puppy and tries to come up with a compliment.  "Him look like him swim in elfie blood guud."
> 
> Wrestling with the words begins to make Bargo irritable though.  _This not way Bargo do things.  But if Bargo eat hobbie, him no help Bargo.  Bargo must remember, not for eating._
> 
> The thick skulled brute furrows his brow up and totally loses track of what he was saying as he seems to be having some kind of argument with himself.  Though his mutters sound like he is arguing with his stomach.




Tsu'koka considers the ogre for a moment. _Probably trying to work out how he can have his goblin and eat it too. But if he just wanted food, he would have stayed below. 

He and his band have done and seen much, and that could be useful to know._

"When I met you, I thought "These soldiers have done much fighting and travelling. It would make a great tale. Have a drink, and tell me about it."

Tsu'koka gets up, takes a jug and fills a mug and passes it to the ogre. The only seat large enough for the orge is his own, so he motions for Bargo to take it, and sits cross legged on the floor, leaning against Blood.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2003)

_Hah!  Bargo smarter than hobbie.  Talk stuff work perfect!_  Bargo grins ear to ear as if proud of himself for something or other and slams his rear down in the chair.  The mug he is passed is awefully small, but Bargo's weak elfie blood can't handle muragar tar so he drinks somewhat cautiously.

"Bargo guess him can tell you some," he says like a bad gambler, luring someone into an obvious trap.

Bargo's tale is disjointed, rambles, and focuses entirely too much on the things Bargo killed and the stoopid choices Durgo made (all of which apparently were).  But eventually all the actually important details of the journey come out.

By the end of it Bargo is once again grinning ear to mangled-chewed-off ear.  His repulsive face bobs up and down with greasy hair bouncing in front of it as he answers questions the hobbie puts to him.  Bargo is excited to spread tales to a Song Speaker how strong Bargo is and how stoopid Durgo is.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

Tsu'koka listens, letting the orgre talk as he will. But makes supportive noises, but he stays clear of getting drawn into any comparison between Bargo and Durgo.

_Interesting. There is much to think about here._

When the telling finishes, Tsu'koka rises. 

"I am going to see how the guards are getting on. Do you wish to come with me? They would be honoured."


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2003)

Bargo looks confused, but shrugs and agrees.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 14, 2003)

_By the Abyss, I had better equipment then this hidden from my mother! This wizard must have been almost useless..._ Forlash cleans off the chemical covered table with the scraps of rambling notes on magical research the previous occupant had left behind. He goes through his own equipment and begins the arduous task of checking his supplies and making sure nothing had been damaged during the recent battle. 
 He opens the book his mother had given him and his eyes open wide..._I _KNEW_ this was too good to be true...oh well_She'll_ have to wait until mornig.._


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bargo looks confused, but shrugs and agrees.



 Tsukoka heads first to the kitchens, collecting a bag of food and skin of mild wine. He then tours the perimeter of the castle, a quiet word to, a joke with, whatever, along with some food and a swig of wine for each of the guards. To each of them he introduces Bargo, stormgiant slayer. By now the tale is all around the keep. On of the *two* mighty Muragar. The priest, the spellcaster, the goblin scout, the hobgoblin song speaker. Tsukoka has been busy today, careful to ensure that the tale tells of the mighty deeds of *all* involved. 

Who knows who's support will be needed in the future?


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

Vespazian was a little perturbed. The simpleton had repeated his sentiment regarding the death of Zuregath with all too much fervour. Vespazian was almost inclined to believe him.....

_Zuregath alive? How would that be so? Perhaps this one saw him on the field of battle?_

He feigned interest in the ogre's words. Already he had thought the same sentiments. He swallowed hard inwardly, silently despizing the words he knew he would have to utter. There are no socerors better amongst the forces of Myrach than Yrendol. He resides at Zuregath's castle. We should go there. My deputy, Go-godath (OOC: a hobgoblin) can ably take command of the Keep in my absense. I will lead our expidition to our lord's castle.

_And take the head of the idiot who has stolen his throne....._

The human then waves the Muragar away. Prepare an able group Durgo. We march at dawn.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 15, 2003)

Durgo can't help but chuckle.  He was never much for tact anyway.  He backs away toward the door, still eyeing the hoo-man but now with an added aire of cockiness,

"Heh.  Durgo no care about sorceror.  Hoo-man come to Castle wif us...but remember:  If no for Durgo," now shutting the door as he finishes his thought, "him's whitey head would be hanging from walls this night instead of Storm Giant's.  Heh heh heh..." 

~~~~~~~

Durgo fumed as his decended the stairs.  Stupid hoo-man wanted to lead!?  Stupid hoo-man would be DEAD.  Him already failed and him owe Durgo life.  It was almost enough to cause the Muragar to lose his resolve toward what he was about to do.  His sense and his anger battled- as they always seemed to do.  But this night, miraculously, his weaker sense managed a narrow victory.

He finds the Song Speaker hobbie walking about with Bargo in tow.  He gives Tsu'koka the barest acknowledgement but marches directly up to his bastard son, facing him nose-to-nose.  Bargo had seen that look in his father's face before.  Almost every day.  Durgo was _always_ angry about something.

*"Stand up!  Straight!"*  When Bargo manages only the weakest of gestures, Durgo grabs the half-breed by his stooped shoulders and forces them back into a proper stance.  That done, he takes a step back and reaches slowly over his shoulder.

"Bargo done better today.  No kill allies and no get himself dead being stupid."

The hand pulls on the leather thong which holds the Storm Giant's gargantuan axe.  It falls into Durgo's other waiting hand, he swings it around his body and plants it into the ground in front of him.  

"You take dis.  Remind Bargo dat him Muragar dis day.  You no sleep in stables dis night.  Sleep wif Muragar. ... Muragar."  Durgo nods but still manages to look mad.  

With that, he walks away to set the night's watch and prepare for their morning departure.  After, he finds this "Go-godath's" quarters and sleeps in them.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2003)

Bargo has a huge grin on his face as he follows along behind the Song Speaker with his chest puffed out.  He feels official..  Proud.

None of these troops he meets as he walks along know about him.  None of them know how he slaughtered half his tribe because of that cursed elfie witch.

He hears his name mentioned a couple times and tell of that giant's head on the walls being his work.  And the frost giant who's helm he wears felled in one mighty blow.

Bargo is happy.

Then Durgo nearly knocks the doors off the turret he strides from.  He charges right up onto him and Bargo is feeling the beatings before they start.  Durgo grabs his mishappen shoulders and pushes them painfully back to a degree his knotted back muscles can hardly handle.  

But that is all.  Bargo is half-shocked that his father isn't beating him.  In the rush he misses a few words but he catches on to hear "kill allies" and "stupid" and again waits for the beating.  When the massive axe begins swinging around Bargo doesn't flinch.  If Durgo is going to try to kill Bargo, Bargo let Durgo hit first so when he is eating his guts later him can say Durgo crazy this time.

Then Durgo really confuses Bargo.  He stops the axe and hands it to Bargo, then complements him.  Durgo never compliments him...  Well, he did once while running from Aruth before the hags, but he punched a few teeth out just after.  But this time Durgo storms off, even being nice Durgo is mad.

Bargo wonders if some mojo cast on Durgo to make him say nice things to Bargo.  He stands still, stunned.


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2003)

Tsu'koka stands aside and watches quietly. The emotional cocktail of anger, fear, jealousy and suspicion is vitriolic.

In a quiet voice so as not to spook, after Durgo has gone, Tsukoka says, "We are almost done here. Your help has been most welcome. It was good for the troopers to see you. I was honoured that you joined me. But I understand if you need to join your fellow Muragar now. It has been a good day. But a long one."


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 15, 2003)

"Heh.  Durgo no care about sorceror.  Hoo-man come to Castle wif us...but remember:  If no for Durgo," Miraculously the ogre had managed to remember to shut the door behind him. _A beast with manners? How endearing. I am sure he asks for soap when he washes also.
_ "If no for Durgo....." That rat bastard "had" arrived at the most opportune of times, but Vespazian would never offer such an animal thanks. The brute would learn his place or..... Or, well - Vespazian turned his thoughts to the matters at hand, absent-mindedly looking at his new rings. He knew from the dwarf-thing that two were magical, and he cared not if they would aid him. _Sometimes one must keep up one's appearances._

The maps, they showed Myrach in as good a detail as hobgoblin workmanship would allow. Castle Zuregath was many leagues from the Keep. It would take perhaps a week to get there. Maybe more. To make the trip, Vespazian would have to leave his troops behind. Durgo and his son, Tsu-koka, Forlash (Though he wasn't sure it would be best to leave the Keep without a wizard again.) the scouts Blaught and Wek-whateverhisnamewas and the cleric, Kurg. That's all that could be spared. Vespazian had little faith in the highest ranking officer to keep everything in order, let alone hold the Southern Road. He just had to hope that the hobgoblin wouldn't let the elves get through "too quickly". 

Zuregath alive..... If he was, this would not be happening. None of this mess would. Vespazian wouldn't be in this cesspit of a command an..... Vespazian turned his attentoin to immediate concerns. That Muragar needed to be kept in line. The journey to the castle would be rather uncomfortable otherwise. 

And so he plotted.


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2003)

With or without Bargo (depending on his responce) Tsu'koka finishes up his tour quickly. Once completed, he finds a quiet place on the battlements, and he stands and stares out at the night landscape and thinks.

After some time, he turns and briskly heads back inside. First to his rooms, where he collects some things, then to Vespazians and Krugs rooms, in the order that they lie from his own. To each he says the same thing.

The way ahead will be difficult and dangerous. These are better in the hands of many, rather than one. It is not much, but it could just be enough to make a difference. And to each he gives an unused Wand of CLW.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> In a quiet voice so as not to spook, after Durgo has gone, Tsukoka says, "We are almost done here. Your help has been most welcome. It was good for the troopers to see you. I was honoured that you joined me. But I understand if you need to join your fellow Muragar now. It has been a good day. But a long one."



Bargo nods numbly and trudges a long behind the Song Speaker for the remainder of the circuit.  Now wearing the magical frost giant helm, and carrying the gargantuan magical greataxe of the storm giant (with the gargantuan heavy flamberge across his back that slew it), Bargo looks even more impressive.  But he doesn't puff out his chest any more or nod his head enthusiastically whenever his kills are mentioned.  He simply follows, quiet, trying to figure out what just happened.

***

Having completed the circuit and accomplished both Tsu'koka's and Bargo's goals, the half-elf half-ogre makes his way to the Muragar barracks and uses Muragar diplomacy (Read Intimidate +18) to acquire a sleeping pile.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 16, 2003)

Wekerak steals a huge pile of blankets from one of the empty barracks and drags them down to the stables.  Frostbite prefers the chill of the outdoors, and the goblin has no intention of being far from his only reliable companion.

_Two Captains never good._ he muses, _Except for feeding._


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

OoC: A lot to address in all, here I go with a try...
The Player interaction has been top-notch, and there is little that I need to do 

IC

_ Wekerak and Blaught_

Riding out and south, the pair of Goblins move with the stealth of Owls, streaking across the broken landscape towards the waiting lines of Aruth.

Standing atop a bluff three hours later, with the night air finally dismissing the oppressive Day, the Scouts look down upon the distant fires that mark the Elvish Army. At the pace that the Legions moved normally, the Aruthians would reach the Keep in a day,perhaps a day and a half. From the number of fires, Wekerak estimated something like twp full Legions, 4,000 Elves. Blaught added that he had seen many auxilliaries in his and his Scouts trips these last few days as well. Centaurs, Gnomish engineers and even a Bronze Dragon winging through the skies. The Keep would hold these for the briefest moment, if at all.

***********************************************************

_ Forlash_

The previous Wizard had obviously been forced to do with little in such a backwater Border-Keep. Forlash did find a few treasures amidst the basic odds and ends that comprised the Laboratory, though. Blank Scrolls and inks, as well as enough components to create several very useful Scrolls.
<800 GP in Scroll materials>.
Sighing, Forlash sits down to begin pouring over the Book given by his _Mother_ as a parting Gift.

**********************************************************

_ Bargo_

His mind spinning from his encounter with his father, the hulk that was Bargo moved through the door where the massive Ogre Muragar quartered, seeing the few remaining Muragar withi, engaged in cleaning their weapons.
Walking over to a bunk, Bargo deposits his gear and weapons, a resounding _thud_ that stops the conversation of the other Muragar in the chamber.

The others stand and walk the short distance to where Bargo stands, the biggest stepping forward. ' We no want you here, Half-Breed. Me Gruk, and this _my_ Bunk. You sleep with the Worgs, or outside in the mud, me no care. You no sleep with Muragar,though...'

Seeing Bargo's fuming face, Gruk smiles a massively-tusked grin and took the initiative, hauling off and punching Bargo in the face <22 HP Subdual,PA and DR taken into account>, splitting his lip, though looking suprised that the blow didn't drop him.Bargo remained calm, the _rage_ not taking him this time.

Bargo knew this game.This how pack did things, how Muragar did things.
The blow that met Gruk in the jaw <38HP subdual> sent him reeling, falling back into a bunk and breaking it.

The other Muragar laughed and shouted a few bets, recently won elf weapons and skulls, coins and other gear tossed int a pile as they goaded the two on.

Gruk stood, snarling and launched at Bargo,pounding away with his massive fists <14 HP>, though he only managed to hit once.

Bargo, a king among peasants when it came to taking blows like this, grinned as he engaged this Muragar. He was home.
With a punch <24HP> and a headbutt to the face of Gruk <22HP>, Bargo dropped the other Muragar to the floor, barely keeping from tearing out his throat in excitement.

The other Muragar cheered and smacked Bargo on the back, kicking at Gruk, one dumping a bcket of water onto his face.
Gruk opened his eyes, anger fading to shock then to admiration.
Grinning a bloody smile (less a tooth or two), Gruk spat blood as he said 'Where you learn to hit like that,_Muragar Bargo_!?!'
Leaning down and dragging his gear off of the bunk, Gruk threw his lot to another bunk, this one just a bit further from the warmth of the fireplace.
Nodding to Barg out of respect, he waved him over to the table where they had been sharpening their axes and swords, all eyes clearly drawn to Elfhewer.
Another Muragar spoke, introducing himself and the third ogre'Me Ukker, this Olbrug, we last of Muragar here at Keep. Zuregath Dead, we dead soon,too...How you get that Blade, Bargo,son of Durgo? Tell us tale.'
The Ogre Gruk meanwhile had brought out a cask of something and set it upon the table, along with a quartet of copper mugs.'Dwarf Whiskey...not the kind Dwarfs make,the kind we make, Muragar like some Dwarf-blood added to their Whiskey,eh lads?'
The others laugh loudly as they fill their mugs,the vessels coming away from the keg dripping reddish spirits, the blood and alcohol mixing in an intoxicating aroma.

************************************************************
OoC:More coming soon. Forlash has time to replenish his spells.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2003)

_Stoopid Gruk.  Don't know how hard Bargo head am.  _Bargo chuckles as he throws down, not the sound you want to hear after just sucker punching someone.

***

Like any good fight, it's over in a few seconds with blood and fire pumping in the veins.  "Bargo bed now Gruk."  He grins back at the bloodied ogre and answers his question, "Bargo learn on front lines against Aruth giants and dragons.  But you hit good 'nuff too."

***

It takes some time to tell of the hill giant the elfies felled and Bargo taking up his huge club.  He holds the massive weapon lovingly as he tells of the huge jagged lump's forging, and the first goblin he crushed with it for doubting he could wield it.  The story is hard to follow because Bargo has to skip his father in it and all the beatings and humiliations that prompted him to choose such an odd way.

In the end though he hefts it up and begins cleaning and sharpening it.  "Is called Elf Splitter," he grins, "You should see mess it makes of elfies when it hits them.  Purty.  Hu hu hu!"

***

Bargo goes to bed that night with Elf Splitter clutched to his chest and a bloodthirsty grin on his face as it sings him to sleep.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 16, 2003)

For the first time in a year Vespazian dreamt. He dreamt of the battles won and the slaves garnered thereof. He dreamt of a woman..... A snuffling woke him. Eyes opening suddenly, his love was forgotten in a second. 

Rat! What is it? His annoyed words cut through the inky silence in his room. From beneath his bed, a snout appeared, closely followed by the rest of the overlarge rat's ridged body. The dire rat looked up to it's master. _It noyzzze master. It not sound sayfe_ 

Vespazian leant toward the window - outside he could hear fighting from the Muragar barracks. Nothing unusual there. Then he heard the Gulgathan's son's words. _So the freak had managed to bond with the rest of the ogre-beasts.... _ Vespazian turned to his most trusted of servants. _Rat, sleep. This something I sort. Sleep._ The mental message was as simply put as he could muster so his pet could understand properly. He almost liked the vermin - if only it wasn't so stupid. Tomorrow he would have it spy on the wizard, Vespazian was sure he shouldn't trust anything the freak did.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 27, 2003)

Dawn breaks over the sparsely-manned but newly-decorated walls of the Keep.  Durgo rises just before the sun and isn't surprised to find the gnoll shay-man on a pallet in the corner already growling prayers to Yeenoghu.  They would need the mojo this day.

It is during these pre-dawn hours that the Muragar goes first to check on the scouts.  His first few minutes of peace and reflection were thusly broken, and once again, Durgo was angry.  But Durgo was always angry about something.  Elfies was comin'.  Fast, dem was comin', always too fast.

Looking around, he knew the Keep's paltry force would be utterly useless.  But what did Durgo care?  Let them all die here (except the Muragar, of course), just as long as he got to Shay-man Big-big in Castle Zuregath.  His eyes narrow and turn to look at the central spire where the hoo-man slept.  

Minutes later, his tromping boots come to a stop at the hoo-man Captain's quarters.  He gives the door a single, solid *thump* with the side of his fist and pushes it open.  If the hoo-man tries to sound smart, Durgo talks over him.  If the hoo-man wasn't there, Durgo finds him and talks to him privately.

"Tonight, elfies squish Keep like bear," he says, mashing two enormous fingers together in front of him for effect, "and Durgo no gonna be here when dat happun.  You come to Castle, dat fine wif Durgo.  You stay and die...hmf, dat fine wif Durgo too.  Stay or go, Durgo's troops and Muragar waiting outside north gate... in one hour."

Again, the ogre accentuates his point by holding up a single thick finger.  He then leaves the hoo-man to hold his own council and searches out those under his command.  

First the wizard, so that he could get his choice of the best pillages.  Then the gobbie scouts (he consideres both to be his charge now), whom he outfits from the loot as he sees fit.  Then the Song Speaker, whom he does for likewise.  To Tsu'koka, he also gives the order to meet outside the Keep to the north.  Then comes the Muragar, with whom he begins by bellowing in their native language,

"WAKE UUUUUUUP!  ON YOUR FEET YOU LAZY...SLOPPY...WEAK *GOBBIE-KIN*!!!"  He grabs the nearest ogre by its neck and stands it up. "Hoo-man may give Muragar gifties, let dem sleepy late, BUT NO DURGO!"  

He grabs the same ogre by his shoulders and sizes it up contemptably, "Look at dem's arms!  PUNY!"  He shoves the ogre backwards onto its hindquaters and moves onto the next one, "You ever see Muragar big as Durgo!?  NO!  CUZ DER IS NONE!  And when Durgo done wif you's... YOU BE MIGHTY TOO!  Grab's you's things...faster!  Faster, Durgo-no-wait-all daaaay!  Sloppy!  Weak!  GOBBIE-KIN!  Maybe Durgo let gobbies eat Muragar if dem's so weak and sloooow!"

His bellowing done, Durgo waits for them to go about the barracks and rummage out their belongings before sneering down their pitiful excuse for a line.  And, as usual, Bargo was the worst.  It almost made him regret giving the Storm Giant's axe to the half-breed.  He saw how the bastard slept in a bed, and oh how Gruk must have hated sleeping on the floor like a gobbie.  Good.  Durgo knew nothing motivated Muragar like a little competition.

"You's coming North wif Durgo.  Dis no place to die for Muragar," he says at last, nodding, "Gruk carry Muragar gear in back.  Bargo take point.  Outside dat Gate, no Muragar fighting Muragar... or Durgo end fight. We go."

And with that, he goes to meet the rest just outside the Keep.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2003)

Morning comes and with it a new day to die.
Wekerak and Blaught had been in and out all morn just prior to the rising of the accursed Sun, keeping tabs on the elf lines. They were a scant few miles away now.Ten at the most and moving fast. Chariots and calvary in the front and at least 2 of the nasty owl-Riding Wizards.
Wekerak and Blaught cared not for this tur of events, as a fast oblin could always get away if he left the slow and stupid behind.

The Muragar had been up early, kicked and berrated by Durgo, staggering out in a haze with the hangover from the previous night still thick in their heads. Had anyone cared to check (doubtful in the current situation), they would have seen that the Ogres drank not only all three kegs of Dwarf Whiskey/Ale, but a dozen bottles of rare elvish wine that _had been_ in the larder, property of Captain Vespazian.

Kurg fell in beside Durgo as he stormed up and down the lines, yelling at Muragar and Hobgoblins (who, at least were sober).
Bargo's head felt like he had been hit my a boulder, like that one time a stoopid Hill Giant did that to him. A Hill Ginat that wuz Dead now, Hu,hu,hu... Ouch, laffing hurt Bargo's head even more.

Vespazian awoke and surveyed the situation, the bellowing Ogre yelling at the pitiful remaining troops.What a loud beast it was...

Tsu'Tsoka gathered his things and stepped out into the morning, watching as the Ogre tok charge in the yard. He was an uncouth brute, though with a little _advisement and direction_, he could make a decent Leader. The Hobgoblin caught sight of vespazian on the wall, pulling on his riding gloves, a cool and calculating look upon his face as he surveyed the situation down below.
********************************************************

Forlash looked up from the Map, bleer-eyed. Chuckling to himself, he smiled. So, _That_ is how the former WIzard got out of here...there was a _Portal_ closeby, how could those in charge not know of it. Stupid Humans and Ogres. Damn them, but they were dense beasts. Only 5 miles away with enough power 9hopefully) to transport this motley lot far enough away that the Elves were a distant memory.

Stepping out into the brighness of the day, Forlash grinned as he moved off to share (or not) his newfound Knowledge...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 28, 2003)

Vespazian had hardly acknowledged the Ogre Captain's words once the brute had burst into his rooms. He continued looking out of the Keep's Southern window, half expecting to see the Elven Legions on the horizon ready to swamp the Myrach Keep with ease. Perhaps it was time to.....  Durgo's troops and Muragar waiting outside north gate... in one hour. Vespazian brought himself out of his thoughts and called for his goblin servant to help him on with his armour.
As the small beast set about buckling the pieces of the precious cold steel about him, shivering as it did so, Vespazian thought about the coming journey to Castle Zuregath. With Zuregath reportedly slain, his enemies would see his death as an opportunity to take his lands for their own. Yrendol would make bargains to appease them no doubt and still keep his new found seat of power, albeit as vassal to one of the Iron Kings. This would mean that there could be enemies all along the journey from the Keep. Elves at the rear, and who know's what ahead?

His armour now firmly about him, the goblin servant moved to the wall and brought it's master's axe over, hands almost blue after so much exposure to the Captain's magical gear. You are free to leave slave. The Goblin's eyes lit up and it turned toward the door to get back to it's cozy alcove under the stairs. Vespazian's axe split the creature in two before it's hand could reach for the door handle and the Captain reached toward it's dead fingers to retrieve the rings it had tried to steal, slipping them over his own. He shook his head and kicked the pieces of corpse aside, opening the door and hissed for Rat to follow him outside.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

A breeze blew in over the short parapets as Vespazian looked over the troops gathered below. With so few they would be lucky to make it to the first cross-roads. Still, with Zuregath's leadership, the Myrach forces had a chance to turn back the Aruth Legions, and if the Dread Lord saw that Vespazian had his hand in helping the Iron King to force back the elves..... The rewards would be "quite" considerable. Smirking to himself, Vespazian looked to the Muragar leader, Doiger, Doogo....? He'd need to learn these newcomer's names, perhaps. 
Gulgathan! The Muragar have the honour of guarding the rear of our column. You and your men are up to it I assume? Vespazian looked questioningly at the Ogre, his voice loud enough for all gathered to hear. He turned to the Hobgoblin Marshall. Leiutenant, get the men in, two abreast and have your riders range ahead of the column a little as skirmishers. Corporal Blaught, you and..... Vespazian tried his best to remember the other Goblin Rider's name, and failed miserably.  "YOU" He emphasised who he meant, pointing at the ugly gob who rode the large wolf-thing. I want you both to scout on ahead. We need to know what is waiting for us on, if anything. I want no surprises Corporal. Swiftly leaving the wall, he walked up to the Song Speaker, ignoring the troops with disdain as he went, especially the Muragar captain. Mounting the DireWolf that had been prepared for him he went on, Tsu'Tsoka, I would have you ride next to me. Your council would be most welcome. Lastly Vespazian looked about for the gross squat figure of the hag-spawn. Wizard!? Have you anything to say or offer before we leave? Rat crawled up and over the Captain's back, crouching over his left shoulder, ready for the journey.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 28, 2003)

As he stepped out into the castles courtyard, Forlash looked at the motley crew gathered to escape from the elven army. The ogres holding their heads while being yelled at by Durgo, while the others tried their best to look like some type of military force was actually quite amusing....
As he came closer to the troops, he noted that the commander of these military jokes was busy yelling commands that most of them barely understood (of course, it may be different if he noticed that most had fingers in various orifices instead of listening to him)...._hmmmm..._Wizard,Have you anything to say or offer before we leave?
 Looking up at the Human staring down at him with a condasending look _no wonder the other wizard left....idiot!_ Forlash grinned Well of course _Great_ Commander, going over the maps I did happen to note a way out of here....A _Gateway_lies to the northeast which I do believe would help us leave in a more effective fashion


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 29, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> _ Forlash grinned Well of course Great Commander, going over the maps I did happen to note a way out of here....A Gatewaylies to the northeast which I do believe would help us leave in a more effective fashion_



_

Vespazian wasn't sure the stunted freak was being altogether truthfull, but he wasn't about to argue, what with the small Myrach force's predicament being so perilous. He nodded toward the wizard, Then we should strike toward the gate. Holding his hand high and bringing it down to signal the advance, he shouted, To the northeast! Our hope lies there!
_


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

OoC
Assuming there is no argument from Durgo...

IC

Exiting the doomed keep, the group makes it's way out and northeast to where Forlash is sure some _portal_ exists.

the Ogres and Hobgoblins are nervous as they jog along. Not because there are enemies behind; they have long ago learned to deal with the reality of death in battle. No, they feared the _Unknown_, and that is just what this path represented.

Behind could be heard the sounds of destruction, as the ELves hit the keep not a half an hour after the Myrachians abandoned it. there was no sign of the Owl-Riding Mages, so perhaps they were busy elsewhere.

Coming between two low hills, the Company comes to rest in front of a pair of Columns, these resembling two long serpents coiling around pillars of skulls, all rendered into the basalt of the Column.

_Power_ radiates from these, and even Bargo and Durgo feel the _Mojo_.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 30, 2003)

Wekerak watches the posturing of the commanders with amusement.  Every pack needs an alpha male, as any wolf-rider knows.  _The human needs to stop tryin' to throw his weight around, or he'll find out that muragar weigh a lot more'n he does._  The goblin smirks crookedly at the thought.

Feeling Frostbite's hackles rise at the sight of the basalt gate, the goblin fights down a similar reaction in himself.

"There'll be rivers of blood and mountains of meat, on the other side." he mutters.  It may or may not be true, but it's an pleasant thought, even with his stomach and saddlebags laden with supplies from the keep.  _Roast elf, with the skin seared crisp, and the flesh still bloody ..._


----------



## Velenne (Dec 30, 2003)

From the rear of the column, Durgo and the other Muragar watch for signs of elfie scouts.  Hoo-man knew where the enemy would come first, so he put the mightiest troops there and put himself farthest away!  Cowardly hoo-man!

As the sounds reach his dull ears, the _Gulgathan_ becomes uneasy.  Forsaking battle for mojo was completely alien to his thinking only a few weeks ago, yet he had recently come to appreciate its use more fully.  

Durgo can be heard tromping up to the front when the portal comes within view.  He eyes is suspiciously and then turns his gaze down to the wizard.

"Dis it?  No look like portal to Durgo.  Hurry up, wizard!  Open!  We go!"  He includes Tsu'koka in his gaze, having seen the hobbie cast spells previously.  Even Kurg gets a hurried gesture, rounding out the Muragar's experience with known spellcasters.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 30, 2003)

Feeling the power radiate from the portal makes the hag-born dwarfs patches of hair stand on end, his eyes seeing the waves of magical energy shimmering off the basalt columns...Certainly Captains...just give me a little time to decifier these runes to activate this portal.... Moving up to the columns Forlash looks to find a way to open the gate..

OOC: so is this a spellcraft or a Knowledge Arcana Mr. Uriel?


----------



## doghead (Dec 30, 2003)

- At the keep - 

As soon as the word is given that they are all pulling out, Tsu'koka strides off through the cold halls, calling for the Marshall Sruka. Together, along with the sergeant, they rouse the remaining Hobgoblins, turning them from beds and stripping the useless tack that soldiers always seem to accumulate, from the trooper's gear. Harsh shouts and sharp blows where necessary have them all assembled and waiting before the hour is up.

As they work Tsu'koka watches and listens. Who are the quick ones, the smart ones, the solid ones? In particular, he watches and sizes up the Marshall and Sargeant. If they have any brains, they will be doing the same to him. Knowing the effect that waiting has a soldiers nerves, Tsu'koka keeps the units busy, getting the hobgoblins out the keep and in position to move off as soon as the rest appear. If nothing else, it gives him a chance to see how well the Marshall handles his troops.

 - On the march - 

The three remaining direwolf riders ride one flank. There are two few to split them to cover both. And if anything hits them from behind, they can be useful coming in from the side. The scouts can cover the front. The regular troopers he puts at the center with the more seasoned unit behind them to ensure that no one lags.

To Vespazian, he gives what counsel he is asked for. But the troops need as much, if not more, from him. The nervousness of the troops is obvious from the beginning. So Tsu'koka splits his time between Vespazian, as requested, and the small flanking force, and the Marshall with the "main" force. Tsukoka considers drawing on the power of the song to settle the last group. But instead he decides that the mundane marching chant will do well enough. It does.*

- At the portal -

Tsu'koka pulls up alongside Vespazian and the others as they arrive at the portal. He knows little of this type of magick, or mojo as the Muragar would have it. But he moves close enough to be able to make out the inscriptions. The Song  Speakers lore is old and extensive, and covers some surprising territory, although he has little expectation of success in this case.**

*OOC: Assuming we're not "sneaking" away under the cover of silence here.
**OOC: Bardic Knowledge check (+ 11), more out of curiosity than anything.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 30, 2003)

Vespazian was only a little nervous. Columns of skulls, serpent carvings - he was not afraid of majick, but something about this place kept him on edge. He urged his nervous mount up to the ugly dwarf. Some haste is required here wizard. My troops are becoming testy enough with the enemy fast arriving at our rear. The Captain's pet, Rat squeeked along with the commander's final words, leering at the ugly dwarf from his shoulder adding it's accordance and receiving a caring stroke between it's ears.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Although it tales the Hag-Born almost five nerve-wracking minutes, he finally steps back, a satisfied smirk upon his face and gestures at the Columns with an _after you_ hand movement to Vespazian.

At first, nothing is evident in the device. Then, a hazy field becomes noticable as the broefest of shimmering. Forlash throws a rock into the space between the Columns, which promptly disappears.
Turning to the others, he says 'Now, this Portal has three possible end-points. One is near Castle Zuregath, one further North and the third, I am not sure about.SOmething tells me that it is a flawed location, meaning at the _very best_ you can expect, it is a one-way ride, at the worst... Regardless, it is important to visualize Castle Zuregath as you step through, lest you end up somewhere that you didn't intend to be.'
Forlash shakes his head at this course. The Portals that his Mother used were so much more refined.This thing was like trying to ride an insane Nag in a horse race.


In the near distance, flying shapes have become visable,pointed out by excited Hobgoblins.
A moment later, the sound of calvary can be heard _very close indeed_, pounding down from perhaps several hundred yards away.

OoC:You have about a half a minute before this becomes a big melee.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 30, 2003)

Wekerak shrugs his bony shoulders.  _Any death is better than at the hands of elves._

The goblin spurs Frostbite forward, racing toward the gate.  As he plunges toward the haze, he does his best to conjure all his memories of Zuregath's castle, and the wolf-pits at its base: the darkness, the crunch of bones underfoot, the ever-present stink of wet fur, and the distant cries of the prisoners.  Welcome memories, all.

"I'll scout it out, Cap'n!" he cackles as he rides through.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 30, 2003)

Durgo returns to the rear when the wizard is finished, his brow furrowed in thought.  He doesn't understand it enough himself, much less is he confident that the other Muragar could comprehend what is asked of them.  

"Come to Durgo," he says, stopping at their tiny rank.  An image has now affixed itself in his mind:  They day the Horde marched from the Castle gates, arrayed as they were in legions by the thousand.  The landscape had been blanketed with a seething mass of ravenous flesh and blades, chaos held at bay by the implacable will of Zuregath himself.  Durgo does his best to relay the image (sans the armies of course) to the other Muragar.  Bargo, he is sure, was not even paying full attention.  Unwilling to part with any troops, he takes his bastard son by the scruff and repeats the simple image of Castle Zuregath over and over as they approach the portal.

Giving the mojo-Gate one final mistrustful look, Durgo steps through with Bargo in tow.

"We go."


----------



## doghead (Dec 31, 2003)

Turning to the units he yells, "If you want to see Castle Zuregath again, you focus on to the image of it for all you are worth."

"Marshall! Get the troopers through that portal! Go!"

Even as the last words are begin said Tsu'koka is wheeling blood around and kicking the great beast into a run towards the Direwolf riders returning from the flank. As he rides, he casts his eyes over the hills that still hide the cavalry that they can all hear pounding towards them. For an instant, he considers swinging the riders around to hit the eleves from the side. The direwolves would wreak havoc amoung the horses. It would give them some time. But the Owl riders and their magic ... no it would be pointless. 

Meeting the direwolf riders half way, he races back with them towards the portal, yelling instructions.

"Ride through the portal! Keep the image of the castle in you mind, and you will get there! Remember, keep it in mind!"

As they sweep back, Tsu'koka recalls the dire castle. "Remember. Its mighty walls and towering ramparts" ... _looming over the blasted countryside_ ... "Its great halls, massive barracks and huge kitchens" ... _weeping stones dimly lit with flickering lights_ ... The great lords and captains, the battle banners and trophies" ..._the stink of jealousy, ambition, fear and cruelty that hangs thick on the air_ ...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2003)

OoC:I am going to assume that everyone is heading through...

IC

Stepping through you are caught momentarily in a pain the likes of which none has before, save perhaps that moment when you were born screaming and writhing into a cruel and brutal World. That pain passes in mere seconds, replaced by a bitter cold as you are buffeted by strong winds bearing the smell of death and fire.

_Home_

Standing upon a plateau overlooking a barren valley, you gaze at the far-off sight of Castle Zuregath, perhaps two miles away, a black dot upon the side of a volcano. Blooms of color signify sorcery and,even at this distance, you can see little ants moving about it's base and up and down the slope around the castle.
There is battle underway at the Castle.

Wekerak quickly spurs Frostbite forward,motioning to Blaught as well. The two Hobgoblin Calvary fall in alongside the Goblins on the scouting run, in case things go badly.

Durgo,Kurg and Bargo all breathe a sigh of relief. The stink of perfumed elves was nowhere in evidence, replaced by the familiar smell of sulpher and ash.
Forlash, though unaccustomed to this place, notes with interest that whoever established the Castle chose a good location, as the fires of the Volcano were doubtless excellent for the forging of Items of _Power_.
Vespazian greets the sight of the castle with mxed feelings. Being away from the blasted border keep was refreshing, yet somewhere ahead was the treacherous Spider who had sent him there...

Taking stock, it seemed that all but one Hobgoblin Trooper had made it through the Portal intact. Doubtless, that fool was even now wandering in some other part of Myrach, or perhaps he had been shot by the arrow of some advance elf, dallying before entering the Portal.


************************************************************

Cruga looked about him, confused. He had been with the others and was thinking about a welcome return to the Castle.Then, his mind wandered back to the fact that the other idiots at the Keep had completely forgot about the Behir... Entering Urcar's Lair, Cruga had found a wealth of the choicest loot, his pockets quickly filled with jewels and rings, his rucksack filled with all manner of treasure. Smiling to himself, his eyes finally focused upon his surroundings...
__________________________________________________________________
_The Feeder_ salivated at what it saw before it. Such a juicy Soul, so rich with wonder and fear. Long had it been since _It_ had fed on those from the Material World. It would savor this tasty windfall for a century...
___________________________________________________________________

Cruga stopped,seeing what appeared to be endless tunnels of ..._webbing_ running in evey direction. He looked to be in a...jewels fell from limp fingers ans the *thud* of his shield resounded as a quiet echo through web-filled tunnels.All around him, Cruga saw dark forms wrapped in webbing,still and dissicated forms both small and inpossibly large. Was that a _Dragon_!?!
Running forward, stumbling along, Cruga looked furtively left and right.he had heard something moving, had he not? Then, an overhead strand of webbing _shifted_.
___________________________________________________________________
The Hobgoblin's screams of panic and dread lasted much longer than any hapless Soul deserved.The _Feeder_ fed well for the first time in a very long time...



OoC
Please see new thread



http://www.enworld.org/forums/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1291430


----------

